# Cardiff City 2009-2010 season



## editor (May 28, 2009)

So we've got a shiny new stadium and we finished the last season in our highest league position for decades, so what do you reckon to our next season.

Old thread here: Cardiff City 2008-2009


----------



## 1927 (May 28, 2009)

Wounds of last season are still a bit raw to be talking about this yet!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 31, 2009)

Mr Grimsdale has more money problems ............. must be true, its in the news of the world


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 1, 2009)

Cardiff to beat Bristol City 5-0 home and away


----------



## agricola (Jun 1, 2009)

Martinez off to Celtic must amuse, surely?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> Martinez off to Celtic must amuse, surely?



Or Wigan or Reading!!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

Next West Ham manager right there, when Zola leaves


----------



## rapattaque (Jun 1, 2009)

Joe Ledley comes across as clever in an interview.


----------



## haZe36 (Jun 3, 2009)

Latest rumour up here is Mowbray in talks with Celtic, Dave Jones to take over at WBA.

Doubt there's anything in it though, too early to say either will happen yet...


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 3, 2009)

What is it with WBA and Dave Jones? Pisses me off.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 3, 2009)

Word around the campfire is that the Celtic friendly tickets will be 28 squids a chuck. Madness (if true)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 4, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Word around the campfire is that the Celtic friendly tickets will be 28 squids a chuck. Madness (if true)



full pricing details here .... 'normal match day prices' for Celtic.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 11, 2009)

not quite original ... but made me grin


----------



## rapattaque (Jun 17, 2009)

Blackpool on the 15th of August. Result!


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2009)

Sooo chuffed we've got Plymouth at home on Boxing Day. I fucking loves seeing the City over Christmas.


----------



## Onket (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone coming to Swindon for the pre-season on the 25th July?


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Blackpool on the 15th of August. Result!


I was trying to entice Eme up for the weekend for that one.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the new season now. Am I the only one who looked at the fixture list and thought that it didnt look at daunting as last year?

Think about it. We have lost Birmingham,Burnley and Wolves. Southampton, Norwich and Forest.

We gained Boro, Toon and WBA. Scunthorpe, Posh and Leicester.

I may live to regret saying this, but depending on who we have left at the end of August we have a great chance of play-offs.


----------



## rapattaque (Jun 18, 2009)

Onket said:


> Anyone coming to Swindon for the pre-season on the 25th July?



I'm thinking about it...


----------



## rapattaque (Jun 18, 2009)

editor said:


> I was trying to entice Eme up for the weekend for that one.



Seaside football excitement, it has to be done!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 18, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> not quite original ... but made me grin




That is, in my very humble opinion, the best ever Hitler spoof. better even than the Sheff Utd one which coincidentally also mentioned Wigan.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> That is, in my very humble opinion, the best ever Hitler spoof. better even than the Sheff Utd one which coincidentally also mentioned Wigan.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 19, 2009)

Rearrange these words
ship sinking leaving RATS


----------



## shakermaker88 (Jun 19, 2009)

Im not hopefull for the new season, for a start the fixtures are awfull but as we're skint we can only sell Johnson/Ledley/McCormack and i dont see us bringing anyone of equal quality. We'll see but i was a lot more optimistic last year after the Cup Final.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 19, 2009)

shakermaker88 said:


> Im not hopefull for the new season, for a start the fixtures are awfull but as we're skint we can only sell Johnson/Ledley/McCormack and i dont see us bringing anyone of equal quality. We'll see but i was a lot more optimistic last year after the Cup Final.



If we stick with the team we had last season we can go up..... they just need a rocket up their arse.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 20, 2009)

What odds will you give me on Ched Evans signing for City?

I aint holding my breath


----------



## Gromit (Jun 20, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> not quite original ... but made me grin




The "don't worry we aren't that desperate" made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like Johnson is on his way. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8113313.stm

Nothing wrong with selling him for that price, just depends how much of it we get to buy new players with. We can't just pay £250,000 on a replacement and hope he's good enough imho.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 24, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Looks like Johnson is on his way.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8113313.stm
> 
> Nothing wrong with selling him for that price, just depends how much of it we get to buy new players with. We can't just pay £250,000 on a replacement and hope he's good enough imho.



Well.. it does mean we have bit of time to replace him.

Good luck to him, one of the few players that showed a bit of commitment all season, will be hard to replace.

Looks like he will be back in the Chamionship next season though


----------



## 1927 (Jun 24, 2009)

Christ boys, a more miserable pessimistic bunch of fans I've never seen.

Have faith, DJ has a habit of pulling rabbits out of hats. last season you were all moaning cos we had only signed Ross and Jay, and look how good they turned out to be. Yes Rog will be a loss, but everyone said we would miss Loovens, did we bollocks.

Lets have a bit of optimism please.


----------



## badlands (Jun 24, 2009)

here's my little bit of optimism,

the stadium's looking mint.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/wales/8117749.stm


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jun 24, 2009)

As sad as I am to see him go, it'll kick start our transfer dealings in more exciting positions than goal.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 24, 2009)

badlands said:


> here's my little bit of optimism,
> 
> the stadium's looking mint.



It does look good, we'll all miss Ninian Park, but the new place looks lovely. Can't wait for Scarborough.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 25, 2009)

Gutted about Johnson leaving but selling a player for nearly 20 times his purchase price can't be a bad thing. Two centre backs gone now so time for DJ to seek out another diamond.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2009)

The new ground is looking sweet. I'll be there soon!


----------



## Iko Iko (Jun 25, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Gutted about Johnson leaving but selling a player for nearly 20 times his purchase price can't be a bad thing. Two centre backs gone now so time for DJ to seek out another diamond.




i hear Claude Davis is available...


----------



## Gromit (Jun 26, 2009)

My new high tech swipey get into the ground Ambassador Card arrived today. 

Ooh starting to get excited. 

Comes with instructions on how to use.


----------



## badlands (Jun 30, 2009)

possible transfers;

Hudson, another Purse like clone - no pace.
Quinn, another scot, tough, aggressive right back - we'll have to shift McNaughton to left back.
Kimpl a no nonsense defensive midfielder. (on trial at the moment)

Seems Jones wants a bit of bite and backbone in the team.

All a bit underwhelming really.

Heard we might be after Dave Martin at Millwall too. Now, he would be an excellent acquisition.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 1, 2009)

So will we field the first team for Chasetown on the 10th?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent news.

McCormack signs a new four-year deal


----------



## Biffo (Jul 1, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Excellent news.
> 
> McCormack signs a new four-year deal



Very


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2009)

Chopra for £3 mill. I guess we had to stick to the deal we'd made when we took him on loan.

Shame as he ain't worth it. He scored some pens for us but not much in open play


----------



## 1927 (Jul 1, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Chopra for £3 mill. I guess we had to stick to the deal we'd made when we took him on loan.
> 
> Shame as he ain't worth it. He scored some pens for us but not much in open play



It aint that bad tho, I think we paying £500k now, another £500k start of next year and the rest is dependent on going up and appearances and stuff and is in instalments. Plus Sunderalnd probably owe us anyway so we prob havent parted with too  much if any dosh.

Great news about Ross, of he leaves now e'll get a shedload for him! One in the eye for the doubters who said he was defo off!!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 1, 2009)

I sat in my seat today for the first time, if there is a better seat in the stadium I would like to see it! Not even Risdale can beat mine. Back row of the highest level of seats, halfway line goes straight between my legs,and only 3yards from the bar!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 2, 2009)

1927 said:


> I sat in my seat today for the first time, if there is a better seat in the stadium I would like to see it! Not even Risdale can beat mine. Back row of the highest level of seats, halfway line goes straight between my legs,and only 3yards from the bar!!


 
Reckon we'll be able to generate a good atmosphere in there? 

I see we've signed Hudson from Charlton. They're slating him on 606.


----------



## badlands (Jul 2, 2009)

We've signed Gerard!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/07/02/cardiff-city-to-sign-gerrard-91466-24060495/

Cracking signing.

Well done DJ


----------



## Gromit (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd rather have his cousin.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 2, 2009)

Can hardly keep up with the transfers now!

I'm off down the club shop to buy my shirt with Gerard on the back, I wonder if Bothroyd will give up the No.8!!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 2, 2009)

badlands said:


> We've signed Gerard!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/07/02/cardiff-city-to-sign-gerrard-91466-24060495/
> 
> ...



Lets be fair, DJ does know what he's doing in the transfer market with the exception. I trust him to find some bargains again that w ecan sell on next summer for a few million.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 3, 2009)

anyone going down for the legends game tomorrow?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh god no  News just in. 

Dai Hunt is four rows directly in front of me.

There goes my season


----------



## 1927 (Jul 5, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Oh god no  News just in.
> 
> Dai Hunt is four rows directly in front of me.
> 
> There goes my season



lol

Luvved it at the Derby game when he was on pitch doing the corner kick challenge. they asked him where he was sitting as so many people had been asking before buying there season tickets. he said if he tolf them he would have to kill them.

I was looking at files on an old pc the other day, adn found a file fo pics that i had forgotten about. They were pics of Cardiff city centre the day before cup final, there amongst them all is a pic of dai Hunt at a scarf stall!!


----------



## badlands (Jul 5, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Oh god no  News just in.
> 
> Dai Hunt is four rows directly in front of me.
> 
> There goes my season



Least he's in front of you.

Imagine if he was roaring full force behind you and you could feel his cold, stale spittle landing on your neck.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 5, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Oh god no  News just in.
> 
> Dai Hunt is four rows directly in front of me.
> 
> There goes my season


----------



## Gromit (Jul 5, 2009)

Its possible to move your seat if you don't like it.

There is 11 of us sat together in one row though. It would be easier if we could ask them to move him.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 5, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Its possible to move your seat if you don't like it.
> 
> There is 11 of us sat together in one row though. It would be easier if we could ask them to move him.



Evidently he has got the seat in the new stadium that exactly matches where he was in NP!


----------



## badlands (Jul 6, 2009)

There's a big signing in the offing. 

I have no links.

No inside info.

All I have is an inkling.



I don't even know who it is.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 6, 2009)

1927 said:


> Evidently he has got the seat in the new stadium that exactly matches where he was in NP!



Bollocks. He was much further to the left and lower than me than that and I'm where I was but slightly further back. 

He's gotten where I used to be and not where he used to be.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2009)

badlands said:


> There's a big signing in the offing.
> 
> I have no links.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, really useful

Question for ya. remember last season we kept saying we could smell the Premiership, well, as it obv wasnt the Prem what the fuck was it?


----------



## rapattaque (Jul 7, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thanks for that, really useful
> 
> Question for ya. remember last season we kept saying we could smell the Premiership, well, as it obv wasnt the Prem what the fuck was it?



Dai Hunt's breath?


----------



## badlands (Jul 7, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thanks for that, really useful
> 
> Question for ya. remember last season we kept saying we could smell the Premiership, well, as it obv wasnt the Prem what the fuck was it?



I went to the zoo the other day. While walking around I could smell something familiar. It kept wafting tantalisingly under my nostrils. I raced around trying to find out where it was coming from. I must have sniffed a 100 different animals.

As I was about to give up and leave the waft got stronger and I was drawn to a small field. In the corner of this field standing forlornly was an old moth-eaten camel. I snuck over the fence and approached. He had the saddest eyes I've ever seen. His stale, sweaty, sour odour was unmistakeable. 

So, when the wind's in the right direction and weather conditions are favourable what we were smelling was not the premiership at all it was a sad, lonely old camel in the corner of a small field.

A camel called Clive.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2009)

Seeing as we were the only two who seemed to have the odur in our nostrils I reckon it was probably odour d'daiper!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2009)

badlands said:


> There's a big signing in the offing.
> 
> I have no links.
> 
> ...



Its Koumas isn't it?


----------



## badlands (Jul 7, 2009)

1927 said:


> Its Koumas isn't it?



If you build it they will come.

Well, 

we've built it.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2009)

It's Pele. 

Well if we can sign Robie Fowlup...


----------



## badlands (Jul 7, 2009)

Wayne, wayne, wayne

where ya going?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 8, 2009)

badlands said:


> Wayne, wayne, wayne
> 
> where ya going?



I know he fucked off in a shit manner last season, but he is a bloody great player and he would be a great asset. If we had kept him last season we would be watching Preliership football this season. Will he really come tho?


----------



## badlands (Jul 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> I know he fucked off in a shit manner last season, but he is a bloody great player and he would be a great asset. If we had kept him last season we would be watching Preliership football this season. Will he really come tho?



I really don't think so.

It's the silly season innit.

Someone's coming tho

Oh yes,

Someone's coming.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 8, 2009)

A rumour I've heard is:

Ledley out (to Stoke for 5 mil)
Koumas and Viduka in.

I can't see DJ and JK getting on though.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 10, 2009)

So is it safe to assume we can get in by paying at the gate tonight?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/jul/10/small-talk-dave-jones-cardiff-city

Interview with D.J


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 10, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> So is it safe to assume we can get in by paying at the gate tonight?




not quite 'on the gate', the turnstiles are going to be automatic now .. you have to buy a stadium swipe card from the shop, but i think you will be ok to pay 'on the night' as it were.


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/jul/10/small-talk-dave-jones-cardiff-city
> 
> Interview with D.J



Anyone read his book?  Out for about a month I think.

Saying that, not sure I'd want to, what an horrendous thing to go through.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 10, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> not quite 'on the gate', the turnstiles are going to be automatic now .. you have to buy a stadium swipe card from the shop, but i think you will be ok to pay 'on the night' as it were.



Thanks.  I hope you're right, I'd feel a bit daft not getting in to see bloody Chasetown...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow. mY first experince of the new stadium and its awesome. only 5700 in tonight, and 3k of thos were in the non signing grandsatnd, but when the rest made a noise it filled the stadium. Close your eyes and you could have been in a capacity NP. Put 20k in that stadium and oppositions will be cacking themselves.

Of the palyers on display, Klimpl looks fucking huge.

On the subject of big men can someone shed some light on Josh Magennis, the guy that was the reserve keeper, and was playing up front and scored tonite!!!!!Looks useful.


----------



## badlands (Jul 10, 2009)

1927 said:


> Wow. mY first experince of the new stadium and its awesome. only 5700 in tonight, and 3k of thos were in the non signing grandsatnd, but when the rest made a noise it filled the stadium. Close your eyes and you could have been in a capacity NP. Put 20k in that stadium and oppositions will be cacking themselves.
> 
> Of the palyers on display, Klimpl looks fucking huge.
> 
> On the subject of big men can someone shed some light on Josh Magennis, the guy that was the reserve keeper, and was playing up front and scored tonite!!!!!Looks useful.



Gerard? Hudson? Quinn?

What's the verdict?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 11, 2009)

That roof does hold the sound in something awesome.

My view is brill but sadly I could indeed hear Dai Hunt from four rows back.

13 people who'd been sat near him moved at half time. Seriously there was a big empty space around him after half time.

I'm not going to make any judgements on the players as they didn't exactly face championship standard players. 
My exception to that was our new keeper. He made some very good saves and looked pretty darn good.

I have to praise Chasetown for firstly coming out with a banner that read:
"We have to say
Cardiff City are Magic"

Then after being soundly beaten 4-0 they came and applauded the Cardiff fans and did the ayatollah before going over to their own fans.

Nicer guests you couldn't ask for. Their keeper even did the ayatollah for us when he was sub'd.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 11, 2009)

The new stadium is very nice.  A bit corporate in style and tone--they even have special "corporate entrances"--but still gets the job done.

That Adam Matthews looked excellent, so did Ledley (as you might expect since he won't be with us much longer).  Chasetown's goalie spent most of the time doing the Ayatollah, don't know what was up with that.

I sat just in front of Neil Kinnock, Risdale and Jones.  Kinnock still accompanied by the Mystery Blonde, Risdale's lost about 6 stone over the summer.

In front of me was a row of WAGS, average age: sixteen, and that's being kind.  In front of them were the youth team, many of whom are Somali, so I guess they've been recruiting locally.

Bars weren't open yet.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> On the subject of big men can someone shed some light on Josh Magennis, the guy that was the reserve keeper, and was playing up front and scored tonite!!!!!Looks useful.



No light to shed, but he was good, and very keen--shouting for the ball throughout the game.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Bars weren't open yet.




What the fuck was I drinking then, and why do I have a headache this morning?


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> What the fuck was I drinking then, and why do I have a headache this morning?



The Grandstand was only half finished.  I went for a wander at half-time, and jumped on the lift up to the different floors.  The third and fourth floors are still building sites.  So the bars weren't open, though the corporate hospitality room was packed.  Maybe you got in there somehow?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> The Grandstand was only half finished.  I went for a wander at half-time, and jumped on the lift up to the different floors.  The third and fourth floors are still building sites.  So the bars weren't open, though the corporate hospitality room was packed.  Maybe you got in there somehow?



Yeah we got seats on the top floor in front of the bar area, but that wasnt finished. We had a meal before game, courtesy of club who are trying to entice people to book for other games. Were you in the corpoarates or did you just take a wander in?


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> Yeah we got seats on the top floor in front of the bar area, but that wasnt finished. We had a meal before game, courtesy of club who are trying to entice people to book for other games. Were you in the corpoarates or did you just take a wander in?



I didn't actually get in, I got turned away.  Could probably have blagged it, but it didn't seem worth it really.  So I just wandered around the deserted floors...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Bollocks. He was much further to the left and lower than me than that and I'm where I was but slightly further back.
> 
> He's gotten where I used to be and not where he used to be.



Dai Hunt where are you?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 11, 2009)

*Swipe Card Query*

Right.... not been down for a game yet. Thinking of going down for celtic.

How does this card system work? 

I have a season ticket, but that obviously does not cover me. Do i have to top up my season ticket or get a completely different card? 

also..... how am i fixed when i cant make it, is there anyone checking the person using my card is me (from the photo on the card)?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd like to know about the card system as well. I could only catch a few games a season, do I get a normal ticket or will I get a card?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Right.... not been down for a game yet. Thinking of going down for celtic.
> 
> How does this card system work?
> 
> ...



Top up in advance. Leave it too late and you'll have to get a paper ticket which has a bar code it scans.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 12, 2009)

Hull in for Ross McCormack. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/h/hull_city/8146897.stm

If it weren't for the fact that Dave Jones wont be able to spend all the money, I would say sell. Yet there'll only be enough money made available to get a second rate replacement.


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Hull in for Ross McCormack.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/h/hull_city/8146897.stm
> 
> If it weren't for the fact that Dave Jones wont be able to spend all the money, I would say sell. Yet there'll only be enough money made available to get a second rate replacement.



His new contract puts a million or so on his price.

If he and Joe go we have a war chest.

Routledge, Sol Bamba, Zeng Zhi and Koumas would do nicely


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 12, 2009)

badlands said:


> His new contract puts a million or so on his price.
> 
> If he and Joe go we have a war chest.
> 
> Routledge, Sol Bamba, Zeng Zhi and Koumas would do nicely



I think the rumour about Routledge is just that. I think he's too proud to take a possible pay cut to join a team he rejected last season. He's a greedy little prick, best stay where he is. I'd like us to get some players with a bit more heart and potential.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/jul/10/small-talk-dave-jones-cardiff-city
Seems like a decent bloke.


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I think the rumour about Routledge is just that. I think he's too proud to take a possible pay cut to join a team he rejected last season. He's a greedy little prick, best stay where he is. I'd like us to get some players with a bit more heart and potential.



I think he gives us real pace and skill. He's more importantly a match winner/changer. 

Greedy little prick or not, he is, when he is on his game a country mile better than any other player we have or any other team in the championship will have come the first match.

I was getting a little depressed but now I think we (with Routledge or not) are going to be serious challengers for automatic this year.

Just one attacking midfielder needed. 

Arise JK.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jul 12, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Hull in for Ross McCormack.



Hull, and their orange twat of a manager, can fuck off then.

I want exciting strikers coming in, not going out.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 12, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Hull in for Ross McCormack.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/h/hull_city/8146897.stm
> 
> If it weren't for the fact that Dave Jones wont be able to spend all the money, I would say sell. Yet there'll only be enough money made available to get a second rate replacement.



I'd rather give them Chopra for £3.5mil despite the fact we just paid £4mil for him in theory.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 13, 2009)

Jacks game will be on the saturday now

I think they are trying to confuse everyone so no one will turn up. Tank and the swansea youth won't know if they are coming or going


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2009)

Swansea Youth. Bless.
Always worth a second look:


YouTube doesn't disappoint with the user comments either:


> is there an educated part of swansea? i've been there four times; all the women look like sea-monsters, and the men look like child molesters. in fact, the whole of swansea looks like its been hit by a chemical spill. the only good thing that you can say about swansea is that it's not as bad as middlesbrough...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 14, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Jacks game will be on the saturday now
> 
> I think they are trying to confuse everyone so no one will turn up. Tank and the swansea youth won't know if they are coming or going



Tank, bless him, is already on his way!


----------



## badlands (Jul 16, 2009)

Its really boring.

That is all.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 16, 2009)

badlands said:


> Its really boring.
> 
> That is all.



What is?


----------



## badlands (Jul 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> What is?



Crappy rumours.

Ledley going maybe.

Ross going too.

no-one coming in.

a midfield of Mcphail and Rae.

wingers Parry/Burke and Whittingham.

Its a bit yawn, yawn.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 16, 2009)

badlands said:


> Crappy rumours.
> 
> Ledley going maybe.
> 
> ...




Be patient, it will all be ok, promise!


----------



## badlands (Jul 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> Be patient, it will all be ok, promise!



My inklings gone a walking

and all I can smell is a camel.


----------



## badlands (Jul 17, 2009)

This is a bit interesting

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/07/17/cardiff-city-boss-dave-jones-in-plea-to-peter-ridsdale-91466-24173022/


----------



## Gromit (Jul 17, 2009)

I can see both sides here. 

DJ is fed up of trying to accomplish miracles with his budget. 

PR is worried about what our average attendance in the new stadium will be (what with this recession n all) and doesn't want commit to purchases that could have us running at a loss.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it just me, or is there something JohnBelushiesque about Joe in his playing days?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just got back from the Celtic game. Not the best game you'll ever see,0-0, but we have less to worry about than the Bhoys!!
Gerard looks tidy, and unlike his cousin will be available for selection all season!
Burke very lively and probably the best city player on the park, McCormack hungry as ever, Ledley put in a performance that will have had a major impact on his price tag in front of a watching Phil Brown-we'd now be lucky to get whatever spare change Brown had in his pocket.

eta:Should have added that Marshal lokks very impressive between the sticks, first half Celtic were very handy and he made a few great saves, two from point blank range, he has brilliant reflexes and is a very useful addition imho.


----------



## badlands (Jul 22, 2009)

1927 said:


> Just got back from the Celtic game. Not the best game you'll ever see,0-0, but we have less to worry about than the Bhoys!!
> Gerard looks tidy, and unlike his cousin will be available for selection all season!
> Burke very lively and probably the best city player on the park, McCormack hungry as ever, Ledley put in a performance that will have had a major impact on his price tag in front of a watching Phil Brown-we'd now be lucky to get whatever spare change Brown had in his pocket.
> 
> eta:Should have added that Marshal lokks very impressive between the sticks, first half Celtic were very handy and he made a few great saves, two from point blank range, he has brilliant reflexes and is a very useful addition imho.



Saw it on different, varying feeds.

Marshalls kicking looked a bit hit and miss (the Margetson influence) but his positioning looks good.

Thought Burke did well. But every time he put a good cross in there was no-one there. Ross looked a little slower than last year. Rae's miss was awful. Gerard looked class and ruffled Killen's feathers.

Midfield awful. 

Whitts shit.

Jay played alright but it seems everything was aimed at him.

Long ball evident again.

Ledley, ta ra


----------



## 1927 (Jul 22, 2009)

Programmes were £5 tonight, but are very good, and everyone had a free flag with the date and stuff on it. Already there are some on ebay going for £11.99 and £4.99 respectively!!


----------



## badlands (Jul 22, 2009)

1927 said:


> Programmes were £5 tonight, but are very good, and everyone had a free flag with the date and stuff on it. Already there are some on ebay going for £11.99 and £4.99 respectively!!



Dave loves his seat.

Got any more?


----------



## Biffo (Jul 23, 2009)

Ground is pretty impresive but seriously lacking character at this point. Nightmare for parking. Impressed with the amount of bars and food outlets and a damn fine view.

Not a great game but served its purpose. Onnwards and upwards.


----------



## badlands (Jul 23, 2009)

5 mil for Ledley

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2549903/Hull-to-bid-5million-for-Joe-Ledley.html?OTC-RSS&ATTR=Football

Yes please


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 23, 2009)

1927 said:


> eta:Should have added that Marshal lokks very impressive between the sticks,



 He's brilliant when he's on form. He hit the headlines up here with a display against Barca at the Nou Camp that was outstanding. Under Strachan he struggled, first two games of the season he let in 9 goals, lost his confidence and then when Boruc was bought he was out in the cold basically


----------



## 1927 (Jul 23, 2009)

badlands said:


> Dave loves his seat.
> 
> Got any more?



I've got  ablock of four in my garden mate, #1#9#2 and #7, why I chose those numbers I can't think.

Will try and get another couple if you want one for you and little Gabor!!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 23, 2009)

1927 said:


> Programmes were £5 tonight, but are very good, and everyone had a free flag with the date and stuff on it. Already there are some on ebay going for £11.99 and £4.99 respectively!!



I mate turned down his flag. I said oi get it and i can sell it on eBay. He still wouldn't get one. His reason "cause its green".


----------



## 1927 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I mate turned down his flag. I said oi get it and i can sell it on eBay. He still wouldn't get one. His reason "cause its green".



He aint gonna be happy at the all white third strip then. Its actually the nicest strip of them all, but we prob wont ever get to wear it, but I think I'd rather buy one than the non descript blue.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 23, 2009)

I really liked the new stadium! My seat was right on the half way line in the Bob Bank (or whatever it's called)

Fucking hate sitting though. Every time I stood up when something exciting happened some miserable cunt behind me shouted 'I can't see'! I wasn't standing for more than 2-3 seconds before he'd make a comment. *sigh*

I'm gonna have to find a seats on a back row or something.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> I really liked the new stadium! My seat was right on the half way line in the Bob Bank (or whatever it's called)
> 
> Fucking hate sitting though. Every time I stood up when something exciting happened some miserable cunt behind me shouted 'I can't see'! I wasn't standing for more than 2-3 seconds before he'd make a comment. *sigh*
> 
> I'm gonna have to find a seats on a back row or something.


That's my big fear. With that seating arrangement, you're going to err, stand out as soon as you stand up.

I fucking hate sitting down for football. It's unnatural - like watching The Clash in an armchair or something.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 23, 2009)

Whatever happened to the retro kit we were meant to have?

They played one match in it but it never made it to retail. 

Unsurprising though as it was a bit weak. 
Like they started to go retro and then had second thoughts and added modern bits. They needed to fully commit to the retro idea to have made a nice shirt. It's an all or nothing thing.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 23, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> I really liked the new stadium! My seat was right on the half way line in the Bob Bank (or whatever it's called)
> 
> Fucking hate sitting though. Every time I stood up when something exciting happened some miserable cunt behind me shouted 'I can't see'! I wasn't standing for more than 2-3 seconds before he'd make a comment. *sigh*
> 
> I'm gonna have to find a seats on a back row or something.



Or move closer to the away fans. People more used to standing there I think

or move to the canton (?) stand where you can stand all game with impunity.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 23, 2009)

Which one was the Canton? Behind the goal (opposite end to the away fans/family stand)?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 23, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Which one was the Canton? Behind the goal (opposite end to the away fans/family stand)?



Yep. The one where you could see them standing all game. Big clue there 

billed by the club as the singing stand when what they really mean is the standing stand.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 23, 2009)

Btw Dai Hunt was quiet last night. Either he was ill or someone threatened him to behave.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 23, 2009)

Forgot to add, for those that weren't there, that Celtic fans had a banner up which read "John you're in our heart son" Must admit to having a moist eye at seeing that. They sang "There's only Johnny Hartson" all game.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 23, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Yep. The one where you could see them standing all game. Big clue there


 
I don't even know why I asked that, I knew exactly where you meant.


----------



## shakermaker88 (Jul 23, 2009)

Apparently the stewards are gonna make sure no1 stands in the City end, Celtic fans stood and they were aloud because the stadium manager 'didn't want to put the stewards in danger'.

The club should arrange for a section of the ground to be standing, even if the seats stay, its what people have done for years and years, if it was done safely no1 would have any problems.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 23, 2009)

shakermaker88 said:


> Apparently the stewards are gonna make sure no1 stands in the City end, Celtic fans stood and they were aloud because the stadium manager 'didn't want to put the stewards in danger'.
> 
> The club should arrange for a section of the ground to be standing, even if the seats stay, its what people have done for years and years, if it was done safely no1 would have any problems.



Great idea , but unfortunately illegal. Think about it, away fans are always allowed more freedom to stand than home fans, its how Cardiff fans get to stand at all the big stadiums we have been to in the last ten years when the locals have to sit!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 23, 2009)

McCormack put in transfer request.WTF.

He's either been atpped up by Phil Brown or he's off to Celtic!


----------



## badlands (Jul 24, 2009)

1927 said:


> McCormack put in transfer request.WTF.
> 
> He's either been atpped up by Phil Brown or he's off to Celtic!



He looked a little on the large side last night.

He's down the pecking order. He isn't as good a striker as Chopra. His goals came mostly from the penalty spot. What he gave us was pace. Pace is easily replaced.

4 or 5 mil for him - I'd snap your bollocks off.

Pays for a new midfield that type of money.

Pays for Routledge, Zeng Zhi (though he's a free!) and Sol Bamba.

Lets not forget the loan deals too.

Lets be honest if we had got promoted Ross would have been a bench-warmer.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 24, 2009)

You know what i think has happened....


Dave Jones sold him a dream to get him to re-sign.
We're going to get these three ace players and really go for it yadada.
Ross the fool buys the story and signs.
Then they release a bogus article where DJ looks like he is criticising Pete for not releasing funds.
Then they release the kiss and make up denial article.
All staged to make Ross think he ain't been duped, but he's no fool or his agent isn't.
So fucked off with being lied to about the club's real ambitions he wants to leave for a club with real ambitions. One that will spend the money it needs to succeed rather than letting signings slip through their fingers by hanging on until late in the transfer season.


----------



## badlands (Jul 24, 2009)

Bye bye Parry,

ta ra you gutless cock

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8167151.stm


----------



## Gromit (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats a bit harsh. He was a good servant to the club. His first season we were all patting ourselves on the back for getting someone so good for a pittance.

Unfortuantely his divorce completely fooked with his head and he has been a shadow of his former self. Hopefully the fresh start will do him good. I wish him luck.


----------



## badlands (Jul 24, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Thats a bit harsh. He was a good servant to the club. His first season we were all patting ourselves on the back for getting someone so good for a pittance.
> 
> Unfortuantely his divorce completely fooked with his head and he has been a shadow of his former self. Hopefully the fresh start will do him good. I wish him luck.



Aye, it was probably a bit harsh, but he really played last season like a man with the word turmoil tattooed on his forehead.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 24, 2009)

badlands said:


> Bye bye Parry,
> 
> ta ra you gutless cock
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8167151.stm



Guess thats the sugar to make the Ross pill taste palatable!! Its Karma ro something.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 26, 2009)

McCormack on why he wants to leave the club. Looks like he does not like competition, given Chops fitness record i would not be too worried. Personally i would play him up front before Chopra.


----------



## badlands (Jul 26, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> McCormack on why he wants to leave the club. Looks like he does not like competition, given Chops fitness record i would not be too worried. Personally i would play him up front before Chopra.



From the 606 board

didn't know he has the same agent as Joey Barton



http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A54880716


----------



## 1927 (Jul 26, 2009)

Bit of a dilemna over the weekend. At a fundraising bbq in Manchester I bought £20 of raffle tickets, and end up winning a cuddly bear, named him Ralph and presented to 27 Jnr. And also, to the dleight of my Manure supporting stepfather, a Man Utd shirt, oh how he laughed!! What would you have done dear urbanites and did I make the correct decision? I chose to accept it with the proviso that it was signed by Lord Ryan of Giggs with best wishes to Mater 27.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 27, 2009)

OH NO!!!!

Parry is having second thoughts. Please no


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> McCormack on why he wants to leave the club. Looks like he does not like competition, given Chops fitness record i would not be too worried. Personally i would play him up front before Chopra.


Seems mighty odd seeing as he was our top scorer last season and Chopra was pretty much disappointing from the start.

Does he think he's going to find a club that has no other players in his position?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2009)

Its a difficult one as manager.

McCormack gives us team options to change the side around during a game. The fact he can play on the wing makes picking the bench easier. But he is complaining that he doesn't want to play on the wing.

Chopra we took a gamble on mid season cause we were desperate. By doing that we committed ourselves to buying someone at a club record breaking price. Do you leave the player you spent the most money on ever sitting on the bench? If you do what does that do for his confidence. Would you end up pouring all that money down the drain. Chopra is pychologically fragile after his gambling problem and his split from his wife etc. He needs to be carefully managed. A lot more than McCormack whose personal life is fine in comparison and he certainly seems to have no lack of confidence in his abilities by the way he is acting.

Plus as a manager this is actually the situation you want. Squad strength so that you have to have good players on the bench who are gagging to get on. You have quality replacements when you need it instead of rubbish.

If this was a straight footballing decision though Editor has a point. Based on last season's performance McCormack should be the number 1 pick.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 28, 2009)

SSN have reported Pompey've put a bid in for McCormack.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 28, 2009)

Balbi said:


> SSN have reported Pompey've put a bid in for McCormack.



I'd take Nugent and cash, say £3million.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 28, 2009)

I wouldn't take Nugget if I were you, he's not all that


----------



## 1927 (Jul 28, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I wouldn't take Nugget if I were you, he's not all that



He'd be alright in the fizzy pop league.

Ang you forget we have Dave Jones who seems to be able to get the best out of players who've hit a rough patch. I confidently predict we'll be selling Nugent at the end of the season for £10million!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 28, 2009)

We can't afford to let him go! We've got three strikers - Kanu, Nugent and Utaka. Now Kanu's 738383 years old, Nugent's got a great work ethic on him and Utaka's more up and down than a stannah stairlift. We've probably got Kalinic coming in, and McCormack would be nailed on as a starter for us


----------



## badlands (Jul 29, 2009)

McCormack not going to pompey.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/cardiff-city-fc/2009/07/29/portsmouth-end-interest-in-ross-mccormack-91466-24269597/


----------



## badlands (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry, but does anyone else have a feeling of impending doom?

We have a disgruntled wantaway striker.

The Welsh captain, who the fuck knows what he is doing or wanting.

A paceless centre half (Hudson) with plenty to prove and who will probably be made club captain.

McNaughton injured for 6 weeks.

McPhail and Rae in a midfield. That scares the shit out of me.

And Paul Parry doesn't fancy Preston!!

Don't get me started on Whitts either. (or Commingues)

It all stinks. 

The whole fucking place is imploding. 

Yours in desperation.


----------



## badlands (Jul 30, 2009)

My prayers might be answered.

David Dein in Cardiff,

meeting with Ridsdale.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 30, 2009)

badlands said:


> My prayers might be answered.
> 
> David Dein in Cardiff,
> 
> meeting with Ridsdale.



He's the replacement for Roger!


----------



## badlands (Jul 31, 2009)

Parry's gone - maybe

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/07/31/paul-parry-on-his-way-to-preston-91466-24285775/


----------



## 1927 (Jul 31, 2009)

badlands said:


> Parry's gone - maybe
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/07/31/paul-parry-on-his-way-to-preston-91466-24285775/



Do you do anything else all day except trawl the tinternet for stories about Cardiff to post on here?

Get a job ya lazy fecker!(would insert smiley here but wont work)

Great news if it means Routledge is coming!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 31, 2009)

*He's black, he's mean, he writes about fruit machines*

Nathan Blake signs for the *Eggo* (replacing Gilo)


----------



## 1927 (Jul 31, 2009)

Kenny Cooper has signed for Munich 1860, so that's one possible signing that ain't gonna happen!


----------



## badlands (Jul 31, 2009)

1927 said:


> Do you do anything else all day except trawl the tinternet for stories about Cardiff to post on here?
> 
> Get a job ya lazy fecker!(would insert smiley here but wont work)
> 
> Great news if it means Routledge is coming!!



The advantages of working from home innit.

20 mins work then a quick check up on Urban. And the City.



So you pretending to wait for a delivery earlier, what was that a mirage?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 1, 2009)

Dross McCormack can fuck off right now the useless piece of shit. Major attitude problem today. We could have won, but he refused to pass to Chops when he was wide open, on more than one occassion and then hit the lamest penalty you will see all season. So waht does DJ do, takes off Chops ffs. So now we have a want away piece of Scottish garbage with an attitude problem, and we've upset our other striker, oh yeah and Bothroyd went off crocked as did Ledley. Take ya boots next week everyone!

Gerrard MoM, was in the hospitality area when he got presented and ya need subtitles to understand the guy, was waiting for them to ask for questions for him, but it never happened. Maybe for the best cos I was gonna ask wehat his upper cut was like!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 1, 2009)

badlands said:


> The advantages of working from home innit.
> 
> 20 mins work then a quick check up on Urban. And the City.
> 
> ...



Seeing as ya spend so much time sat on ya arse I got you a seat mate! Will try and remember to put it in the truck so u can have it next time i see ya.


----------



## badlands (Aug 1, 2009)

1927 said:


> Seeing as ya spend so much time sat on ya arse I got you a seat mate! Will try and remember to put it in the truck so u can have it next time i see ya.



My arse loves ya.

As do I.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 1, 2009)

Forgot to report that Cardiff's new tune to run out to is Kasmir by Led Zepp, the instrumental obv. not the singy bit!


----------



## badlands (Aug 1, 2009)

I thought Chops was a shadow of the player he was. He looks like he's lost five yards of pace.

The back 4 looked decent. (Gerard and Hudson looked good) Apart from the first goal which was an awful goal to concede.

Burke played well. Ledley should have scored. Whitts the good deliverer couldn't deliver a pizza. Mcphail incredibly did ok, some nice passes. Rae was a fat twat huff puff when he came on.

we have no real creativity, if Both is injured this season I fear for us.

Marshall - couple of good saves, but he looks a little uncertain under a high ball.

Some decent flowing moves from us that went unfinished. 

I feel we might be saying that a lot this season.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 3, 2009)

Parry finally made his mind up.

Hope ross and joe make theirs up soon


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 4, 2009)

Gordon Bennet... he loves us, he loves us not, he loves u, he loves us not.... now he loves us.

the Ross thing is doing my head in


----------



## 1927 (Aug 4, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> *Gary Bennett*... he loves us, he loves us not, he loves u, he loves us not.... now he loves us.
> 
> the Ross thing is doing my head in



Corrected it for you!

Firstly i dont believe he asked for a transfer, saying that you would like to talk if a Prem team comes in for you is fien by me, its not the same tho as saying i want out.

Ross knows that his chances of playing in the world cup next year rests on him playing regularly, if he continues to sulk he isnt going to be playing every weeek at Cardiff. he certainly wont get a game every week inthe EPL. He wants to get his head down and work on his game, and pass the ball to Chopra!!!! he's a good player, he's not world class, and he should remember that he rescued him from Scottish footabll on a free last season, he aint all that and he needs to realise this.

Thats said I dont understand the boo boys, lets get behind them all on saturday.

Hope he stays anyway because they've got a great song for him now.


----------



## badlands (Aug 4, 2009)

1927 said:


> Corrected it for you!
> 
> Firstly i dont believe he asked for a transfer, saying that you would like to talk if a Prem team comes in for you is fien by me, its not the same tho as saying i want out.
> 
> ...



If he's that committed he should get himself in the gym and lose his moobs. Doubtless he'll be sulking on the bench Sat unless Both is still injured. Even then I'd put Magennis in before him. (even tho he's a year or so off)

I fully expect a signing or two before Sat which could shake things up a bit and make us all a little happier.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 6, 2009)

Bloody football season starts to early, there should be a law against an overlap of football and festivals. 

Plymouth away in the school holidays is a nice change though, an excuse to combine a week in Devon with the kids and some away game type shenanigans.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not sure why but I am so excited for Saturday, 0945 down from Padd bring it on, new season hope springs eternal and all that, I am even mad on for the new stadium despite my usual aversion to all-seaters

See you down there boys, Joe and Ross can fuck off out of there if they want, I'll be there


----------



## badlands (Aug 6, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I'm not sure why but I am so excited for Saturday, 0945 down from Padd bring it on, new season hope springs eternal and all that, I am even mad on for the new stadium despite my usual aversion to all-seaters
> 
> See you down there boys, Joe and Ross can fuck off out of there if they want, I'll be there



Oi! it would be much appreciated if you would post more often.

You. The point of reason.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks I will assume you are not being ironic mate (not often I get called the point of reason!) 

To be honest I was so gutted about the end to last season that I didn't want to just post proper mardy stuff on here or you lot would have been booking me into Swiss clinics to finish me off compassionately

Now. I've had a lovely few months. 

I miss football again. I miss my team. Going, actually, get this, going to the actual games (a new bloke in work actually uttered those legendary words to me this week "what you go to the actual games?". Er yes mate, I am that kind of football fan you Premier League arriviste prick)

I miss turning up at Paddington at 0900 buzzing, seeing City fans huddled round on the concourse, I miss piling off at Central and a pint in town and then the timeless trek to Canton for another pint, the walk to the ground, the who's playing, the has Ross fucked off yet, the shop, the noise oh the noise I really like that, the continuity of it all, the blue-white-and-yellow thread it sews through our atomised, pressurised lives, the needing, belonging, hoping, praying, singing, laughing, swearing and sharing. No one cares who you are cos you're City. The fact that we care more than the players do. The fact that it's a beautiful shared secret. The fact that being in a flash new ground is going to make me feel like a boy in a man's world, an impostor, a charlatan, a tourist, like when we bizarrely bowled up at Wembley (twice). 

I love my team, I love my useless fucked up beautiful football club. I like the fact that we have stood at tumbledown terraces in Scarborough, Halifax, Hereford and Hartlepool, Rochdale, Oldham the coldest town outside Siberia, at Torquay every bloody where.

Loved them, love this even more. 

I love the fact that at Super Furries at Somerset House 3 Sats ago wearing my 70s shirt 6 or 8 people shouted "Bluebirds" to me and laughed out loud whilst doing the Ayatollah. At a posh place. In that London.

We have new players, and we have some decent players. We have some right ropey ones and all and I want Joe and Ross to stay but if they go I do not care. Because we will still be there and they won't be.

I even have to stay a bit sober as I have blagged free tkts for the Headingley test on Sunday. I don't care. I'm back on this board. I was flogging fanzines on Sloper Road with Editor the night  of Swansea "Throw Seats at Children" game. I was there, so were you

I love the noise, and I love that team. 

I really really like it that even after hundreds of games I still can never (ever) quite believe it is true when we score a goal (am I weird, I look round, thinking some malevolent inter-galactic force of arbitration is going to disallow it cos our kit is too blue, or not blue enough, do you do this too?) Then I realise I'm not dreaming and oh god Cardiff have scored how perfect is that you must know what I mean, that split-second of beautiful agony, still, every time we score a goal. Even this Sat, if we score, even though my writing this should help me, it won't.

I'll see you down there, in our biggest crowd for 33 years. 

We're the greatest team in football the world has ever seen

Big up to all of you, you beauties


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2009)

Largest crowd since 35501 for a 3rd div game against Hereford. wtf!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 6, 2009)

I've succumb to that eve of season optimism again.

While it's not very exciting, I think that stability between the sticks is going to be very important for us. Last season it was anyone's guess who'd be pitching up.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dai so is Marshall or Encks gonna get the nod? I would hope Marshall. Sorry mate haven't seen any of the friendlies' line-ups


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 6, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Dai so is Marshall or Encks gonna get the nod? I would hope Marshall. Sorry mate haven't seen any of the friendlies' line-ups



I'd hope Marshall too.

He seems dull and indifferent. Like a cloudy day in October. Reassuring, if you will.

It's what we need in a keeper. I just hope he gets an extended run.

Nothing against Enckelman, mind. It's just he's just a bit Kasey Keller/Howling Mad Murdoch at times.


----------



## badlands (Aug 7, 2009)

Placid,

I wasn't being ironic. I like your posts and your passion.



Marshall starts. Without a doubt.

Big question is does Gerard start?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 7, 2009)

badlands said:


> Placid,
> 
> I wasn't being ironic. I like your posts and your passion.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see him start, although I've seen little, I like what I see.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2009)

Marshall has to start.

Then Gypes.

Don't care who partners with Gypes. Gerard or Hudson. Both looked good in pre-season.

It will be Hudson though. DJ always picks the older player unless he has no option or the player in question has had a long run where they have proven themselves indispensable.


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2009)

Who's that coming over the hill !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 8, 2009)

4-0

And we were shaky at the back apparently!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> 4-0
> 
> And we were shaky at the back apparently!



 3-0 no?

well done boys! 

couldn't hear any noise from the new stadium like ninian 
not saying there wasn't any mind

that's weird look at this page!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/8184416.stm


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2009)

ddraig said:


> 3-0 no?
> 
> well done boys!
> 
> ...



4-0

Whittingham pen at end.

It could have been 10.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2009)

badlands said:


> 4-0
> 
> Whittingham pen at end.
> 
> It could have been 10.



they bloody changed it now but it said 3-0 way aftr match finished 

anyway, big up the bluebirds!


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2009)

Fantastic start to the season and the biggest crowd since 1971. 100% win!


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2009)

editor said:


> Fantastic start to the season and the biggest crowd since 1971. 100% win!



Biggest opening day crowd since 1971 Ed.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 8, 2009)

Loved it today. Shaky first 15 then it all opened out just right. Game over at half time. Great crowd, great weather, great performance and great result. Happy days indeed


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm feeling good about this season now. That was just fantastic entertainment, the quality of football was on a level not seen at Cardiff for many a year. It really was just like watching Brazil!!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2009)

ddraig said:


> couldn't hear any noise from the new stadium like ninian
> not saying there wasn't any mind



Ninian leaked noise. The design of the new stadium helps keep the noise in.  

Which is great for the residents who don't like the noise pollution and great for the atmosphere as its nice and loud inside.

At one point McCormack was in the opposition half and still heard requests to do the ayatollah from Canton Stand. Thats impressive.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> And we were shaky at the back apparently!



Our captain Hudson was the weak link at the back.

Gerrard had a good game and saved our bacon once or twice. 
Quinn was really good too. 

Marshall worried me once by not coming forward and narrowing the angle on what was looking to be a one on one encounter but we escaped on that occasion. Otherwise not a bad performance.


----------



## pauld (Aug 9, 2009)

*urban 75 cardiff/scunny match report + pics*

"we are top of the league" etc... 

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-scunthorpe-0910.html


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 9, 2009)

Great report Paul as always, cheers boss (on a pedantic point I thought it was Chops, not Jay who hit the post in the first half).

I found yesterday one of the most exhilarating days I have ever had at the City. I got in at 1415 (!) as I hadn't been there before and had a happy half hour (on the cider!) inside, even just the fact that we have wide concourses where you can have a pint without feeling hemmed in and covered in bodily waste was a massive improvement.

On the field, well we were unplayable and I think we would have done anyone in the division on that performance. Rossy was amazing, a furious, barnstorming dervish of a performance, yeah maybe crying out for Phil Brown to take him, but also channelling all his evident frustration in totally the right way. Best individual performance I have seen from a City player for ages, and chwarae teg to him for not just sulking and going missing, his direct, pacy running at defenders made him untouchable other than by the inevitable fouls and body checks he happily took. Chops is a funny one isn't he, he's one of the most in-and-out players of all time, so good luck to him if he gets on a run, his 2nd and our 3rd was just a brilliant goal.

McPhail was outstanding, which may be the first time that sentence has ever been written. The passage of play where he turned and spun himelf out of trouble deep in our half, to set up yet another attack, brought warm (and stunned!) applause from all four corners.

I liked the lad Quinn a lot, good going forward and yes Hudson and Gerrard looked good (let us not forget though that only a smart save prevented us goign behind after 18 seconds.

Overall just a brilliant day, brilliant performance. The Scunny lads on the train down from (and back to) Llundain had a rare old time, they loved the Cottage and other pubs in town but boy oh boy they looked shellshocked because on the field they were lucky to concede less than 8. They were worried it's gonna be like this every week but I told them not to worry cos everyone is shit compared to us ;-)

Get in there you beauties, I am still smiling now and you could not script a better start. 

Cardiff City, I know I know I know you're gonna let me done but truly, I love you.


----------



## badlands (Aug 10, 2009)

Investment, investment!!!!!!!!!!!

Press conference on at the moment.

And DJ mentioned it on Talksport this morning.

How rich do ya wanna be?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2009)

pauld said:


> "we are top of the league" etc...
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-scunthorpe-0910.html



brilliant report and writing as always! cheers


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 10, 2009)

It's only Scunthorpe mind.


----------



## badlands (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah, ok.

It's still at the maybe, might be stage.

How disappointing.

And typical.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/08/10/ridsdale-outlines-far-east-investment-91466-24361515/


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> It's only Scunthorpe mind.



I will agree, it was only Scunthorpe, but the style of play was a delight to watch. Any team would have struggled to hold us on saturday, we aren't going to leak many goals this season imho, the back four were like a brick wall-and in the case of Hudson not as quick, but what the hell.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 10, 2009)

badlands said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> It's still at the maybe, might be stage.
> 
> ...



Grimsdale coming on Talksport right now.

'...Access to sizeable funds....'


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2009)

Bloody hell..... all them games last season without scoring more than two... now a 4 nil and a 3 - 1!

we are going up as champions


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2009)

The attendance was a little intimate: 5,545!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2009)

editor said:


> The attendance was a little intimate: 5,545!




Clearly Scunthorpe have a bigger away following


----------



## badlands (Aug 11, 2009)

DJ's comments on the first penalty 'attempt' by our Jay.

He's a bit miffed.

"Jay's run up for the first penalty was lazy and he tried to kid the goalkeeper. I wouldn't have been to disappointed if there had not have been a re-take because I thought it was an absolutely awful penalty and if I got my hands on him I would have throttled him. There's no need to do that. Just go up hit the ball and finish it, but by trying to be clever by walking to the ball and trying to kid the goalkeeper."


----------



## Gromit (Aug 11, 2009)

It was a surprisingly strong team tonight considering international duty which means thank god we have at last got a squad with some depth.

Only one YTS'er made it onto the pitch.

Some really class goals.

Cept for that pen. Reminded me of some of the crap penalties Chopra messed up for us with that stroll upto the ball shite.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 12, 2009)

Gromit said:


> It was a surprisingly strong team tonight considering international duty which means thank god we have at last got a squad with some depth.
> 
> Only one YTS'er made it onto the pitch.
> 
> ...



I said before the season started that if McPhailure and Whitless could turn in a good season it would be like having two new players. So far I think they are two very good new players!!


----------



## strung out (Aug 13, 2009)

just had a text message from jtg asking me to tell you lot that we're gonna scuff your up


----------



## badlands (Aug 14, 2009)

Bump

Cos we nearly fell off the page.

And after we crush Blackpool we could be 4 points clear.



44 games to hang on


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm getting on a train to Blackpool in just over an hour. 'We are top the league, say we are top the league'. Bring it on!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 15, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> I'm getting on a train to Blackpool in just over an hour. 'We are top the league, say we are top the league'. Bring it on!




Ha.. Blackpool, very down market old chap. Towers, chips, and watneys red barrel.

Off to Plymouth for the week this morning, Eden project, golden sand and cider


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2009)

Poo!
bloody coventry indeed!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 15, 2009)

As long as the top two position is maintained indefinitely!


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2009)

100% undefeated!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2009)

editor said:


> 100% undefeated!



Can't help but think that the 100% is superfluous there. We can't excatly be 99% undefeated can we?

Is it true that the Basement Jaxx took there name from Swansea City?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> Can't help but think that the 100% is superfluous there. We can't excatly be 99% undefeated can we?
> 
> Is it true that the Basement Jaxx took there name from Swansea City?



Aw bless em, they're missing League 1. Don't worry guys, you'l soon be back


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2009)

I've just been reading about all our injury concerns. Not an ideal situation to be in at the start of the season.


----------



## badlands (Aug 16, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I've just been reading about all our injury concerns. Not an ideal situation to be in at the start of the season.



It could be worse, we have a bigger depth of squad than Liverpool.


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 18, 2009)

Tonight: Plymouth 0 Bloooobirds 2 

So sayeth my tenner at Hills.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Tonight: Plymouth 0 Bloooobirds 2
> 
> So sayeth my tenner at Hills.



Oh dear!! Thats another tenner gone then.


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 18, 2009)

Probably!


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2009)

Plymouth often cause us problems but I'd be fucking delighted if we beat them tonight.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chopra!!!!! The man is on fire, take that McCormack!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 18, 2009)

What's that coming over the hill etc...


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Chopra for £3 mill. I guess we had to stick to the deal we'd made when we took him on loan.
> 
> Shame as he ain't worth it. He scored some pens for us but not much in open play





Gromit said:


> I'd rather give them Chopra for £3.5mil despite the fact we just paid £4mil for him in theory.



I know its still early, but would you like to retract these statements now, beofre you look even more stupid?

4 goals in 3 league games, he's looking like a fucking steal at the minute. Ross must be fucking gutted, especially as he is going to have to sit on the sidelines for 8 weeks, every goal being a proverbial raising of the two fingers to his idea that he should be numebr 1. Chopra has probably been fired up by Ross' antics,and by the time RC is fit again he is going to be itching to get out there and make his point. Win Win for City.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> Oh dear!! Thats another tenner gone then.





I really wasnt confident about tonight and would have settled for a point.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 18, 2009)

1927 said:


>


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 18, 2009)

Hat trick!!!!!

Fucking come on.


----------



## badlands (Aug 18, 2009)

Chopra!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2009)

Jones Out! Now.


----------



## strung out (Aug 18, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Tonight: Plymouth 0 Bloooobirds 2
> 
> So sayeth my tenner at Hills.



bad luck mate


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2009)

strung_out said:


> bad luck mate



City leading 0-3 and rappataque is gutted!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I didn't want to say anything but I thought we were going to lose tonight.

I also thought us signing Chopra wasn't the best of ideas but an unfortunate commitment we'd gambled and lost on last season.

I'm very happy that I'm being proved wrong.


----------



## badlands (Aug 18, 2009)

We don't have to sell Ledley or McCormack.

We can sell Matthews off our conveyor belt for 4 or 5 mil in Jan.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2009)

A great result. Chopra's now on six goals in three league games.

I am a well chuffed fella!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 18, 2009)

badlands said:


> We don't have to sell Ledley or McCormack.
> 
> We can sell Matthews off our conveyor belt for 4 or 5 mil in Jan.



Is he good? Tell me more!


----------



## badlands (Aug 18, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Is he good? Tell me more!



Full back. Quick. 17 (I think) Can pass & tackle. Fearless. Gets forward. Not afraid to have a shot. And he can cross a ball.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2009)

badlands said:


> We don't have to sell Ledley or McCormack.
> 
> We can sell Matthews off our conveyor belt for 4 or 5 mil in Jan.



Depends on how much pitch time he gets to be seen by scouts, which depends on injuries. Cause you just know that Dave Jones doesn't play youth unless he has no other choice. He just doesn't.

Look at how few games Ramsey got and that boy is dynamite.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2009)

Top of the league sure feels nice.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 19, 2009)

badlands said:


> Full back. Quick. 17 (I think) Can pass & tackle. Fearless. Gets forward. Not afraid to have a shot. And he can cross a ball.



And he's a JACK!!!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2009)

editor said:


> Top of the league sure feels nice.



Don't get too excited. Dave Jones is great at starting a season but shite at finishing them. We don't have to take only our examples. Ask a Wolves supporter.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

6 in 3  What's that coming over the hill.......?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 19, 2009)

Adam Matthews, squad number 27, the most hallowed of all Cardiff City numbers, is brought to you by the world-famous 1927 Club, CCFC supporters London branch (club motto: No Riff-Raff), proud sponsors of his home kit for the 2009/10 season (fuck me it is expensive to sponsor a player these days, £550 I think it was)

Get into them son


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2009)

He's good, Dave Jones, isn't he?



> Jay Bothroyd has hailed Dave Jones' man-management style as it has helped the nomad striker finally find a home at Championship team Cardiff City.
> 
> Bothroyd, 27, is already at his eighth club previously and has a reputation of not settling.
> 
> ...


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> City leading 0-3 and rappataque is gutted!



Rapattaque also snuck a Chopra first, City 3-1 scorecast into £2's worth of 
20p doubles. Rapattaque delighted!


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 21, 2009)

editor said:


> Top of the league sure feels nice.



It's my favourite place in the league too!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Rapattaque also snuck a Chopra first, City 3-1 scorecast into £2's worth of
> 20p doubles. Rapattaque delighted!


 
What odds was that at?

I met a guy who predicted the 4-0 win in a dream (in the half time food queue). 
He didn't put any money on it. Bet he was gutted, whilst being thrilled at the same time.


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 21, 2009)

Gromit said:


> What odds was that at?
> 
> I met a guy who predicted the 4-0 win in a dream (in the half time food queue).
> He didn't put any money on it. Bet he was gutted, whilst being thrilled at the same time.



85/1. The other prices were small, 4/5's and 15/8's and the like so i only picked up £55. But better than a kick in the teeth! And we're top of the league!


----------



## badlands (Aug 21, 2009)

DJ interview pre wurzles

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/default.stm

He's so laid back it's unbelievable.

I like the part when he goes on about the lifts.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 22, 2009)

Only just got back from Plymouth. Great result, but not as one sided as the scoreline suggestes. First 20 minutes of the second half i think they had the better of us and i do wish Chopra would not walk up to penalties.

My daughters first away game, she be hooked me thinks. She loved the bit where the stadium PA blasted out music to celebrate their goal and we made more noise singing and dancing than the home fans. Also loved the inevitable "Just a cheap TV advert!"

This was in the Plymouth local paper yesterday... gave me a chuckle before i came home. They are hoping to host the world cup at home park!


----------



## Biffo (Aug 22, 2009)

Dave Jones will be in Wellfield Bookshop on Wellfield Rd, Roath between 1 and 2.30pm today signing copies of his autobiography. Might take a walk down.


----------



## badlands (Aug 22, 2009)

We've actually signed someone

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/08/22/cardiff-city-sign-manchester-city-striker-kelvin-etuhu-91466-24506005/


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2009)

badlands said:


> We've actually signed someone
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/08/22/cardiff-city-sign-manchester-city-striker-kelvin-etuhu-91466-24506005/



He could be a brillaint signing. man City, the richest club in the world,wouldn't let him go til he signed a new contract. With all the players they have at their disposal and they want him back!!! Pompey and Wolves were duking it out for his signature and we have nicked him. He is a Prem player in the making and I think DJ may well have hit another nugget in that little goldmine of his where he hues out of solid rock players that you have never heard of who are world beaters, atleast at Fizzy pop level!!

My prediction 12 goals.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice signing but whose place is he going to take?

Chopra's?
Bothroyd's?
MacCormack's? (which is already being filled)
Burke's?
Wittingham?

Good signing but not in an area we are currently weak at. When oh when will we get some cover for centre mid?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 23, 2009)

_Amazing_ first half of football from city.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

You guys have played some good stuff, i must say.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2009)

own goal from the wurzels and a Chopra just before half time!
tidy


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You guys have played some good stuff, i must say.



Looks like more of the same in the second half.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

I see why you guys go on about your crowd so much, loud as fuck!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I see why you guys go on about your crowd so much, loud as fuck!



Yep.  

First time we've been on Sky from our new stadium and the crowd certainly seem loud. As Gromit said previously, our old ground would leak noise, but the new design seems to keep it all in.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2009)

another brilliant win!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 23, 2009)

Thoroughly cracking afternoon. Not only did we win, but we won in style. Brizle had a few moments, but on the whole we were in charge all day. Burke was excellent and man of the match in my books.

It does not get any better than this (so i am making the most of it while it lasts!). I cant see us staying top all season, but it is going to take _some _team to beat us at the moment.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 23, 2009)

*NEW CANTON COMPARED TO OLD GRANGE END:*


Better view
Less crushed
Can’t mingle quite as well
Still able to stand up
Shorter queues at bar
No queue for toilets
Not quite as good an atmosphere as Grange, but pretty damn loud anyway.
Have to get a pass to go outside the stadium for a 'smoke' at half time.
Don’t get to see the whites of the eyes of the opposition fans (actually, rarely saw them on grange end, all I saw was the back of Burberry baseball caps work by our ‘yoof’… but you knew they were there somewhere!)

Prefer Ninian, but i think i can live with this new ground


----------



## Biffo (Aug 23, 2009)

Another great afternoon. I like this stadium! Great football and great atmosphere.

Just saw Chops' celebration on TV. Classic


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Thoroughly cracking afternoon. we Not only did win,* but we won in style*. Brizle had a few moments, but on the whole we were in charge all day. Burke was excellent and man of the match in my books.
> 
> It does not get any better than this (so i am making the most of it while it lasts!). I cant see us staying top all season, but it is going to take _some _team to beat us at the moment.



Absolutely. That was as good a footballing display as I have ever seen from Cardiff. It was almost boring in the second half.

Just one point, how the fuck was Burke not everybody's MOM. The guy was without doubt the best footballer on the field today. FACT


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2009)

Burke was my man of the match but thats Sky for you.

Could be worse, i remember Wales decimating england at rugby and the presenter giving MOM to an english player in what was an utter mockery.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2009)

I know its only 4 games in, but we have played Bristol City, which in my mind was the first indicator of the season. How good are we this year?
A new back 4, not much happening in midfield, apart from the fact that Rae, Whitts and McFailure seem to have discoivered some form and its like having new players. Chops on fire aftre his heal injury recovery. Atelast 4 players i njured who will be pushing for first 11 places and a signing from Man City who could be gold. So waht u reckon folks, I am feeling very good about things, but accept as a cardiff fan that these things never go to plan. Are we fighting above our weight or could this really be our year?


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2009)

good stuff cardiff but wednesday will be harder


----------



## Biffo (Aug 23, 2009)

1927 said:


> I know its only 4 games in, but we have played Bristol City, which in my mind was the first indicator of the season. How good are we this year?
> A new back 4, not much happening in midfield, apart from the fact that Rae, Whitts and McFailure seem to have discoivered some form and its like having new players. Chops on fire aftre his heal injury recovery. Atelast 4 players i njured who will be pushing for first 11 places and a signing from Man City who could be gold. So waht u reckon folks, I am feeling very good about things, but accept as a cardiff fan that these things never go to plan. Are we fighting above our weight or could this really be our year?



Great start but I'll only get carried away in May 2010


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2009)

For those you didnt see it, check out Chops goal celebration!


----------



## 3_D (Aug 23, 2009)

Outstanding team performance from Cardiff - they look twice the side they were last season. Bristol City had played some really nice stuff so far this season, yet today Cardiff made them look shite.

Keep up that level of performance and you will finish top 2, seriously.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2009)

Terrific result today - I was whooping in a festie field in Devon when the final score came in.

We're looking *hot*!


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> good stuff cardiff but wednesday will be harder



just to clarify, i meant wednesday night, not sheffield wednesday!


----------



## Biffo (Aug 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> just to clarify, i meant wednesday night, not sheffield wednesday!



Yes yes we know  City's reserves will beat Rovers 3-1. Probably. Anyway it's ONLY the league cup


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Terrific result today - I was whooping in a festie field in Devon when the final score came in.
> 
> We're looking *hot*!



Beautiful  Days all around then


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Yes yes we know  City's reserves will beat Rovers 3-1. Probably. Anyway it's ONLY the league cup



Didn't we only play one reserve in the first cup match? Can't imagine that we will use many this time either.

Oh and that reserve was subbed on and went onto score.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Didn't we only play one reserve in the first cup match? Can't imagine that we will use many this time either.
> 
> Oh and that reserve was subbed on and went onto score.



I guess Etuhu will get a full game on wed instead of the "weakest link" as jay Bothroyd is now known in my circle. Adam M will obviously get a full game and maybe Gypes will even manage to get a game! Things are looking up, our weak squad is uncovering talent we didnt know we had, I'm excited!


----------



## badlands (Aug 23, 2009)

After slowly digesting an astonishing performance here's my tuppence worth;

Burke was easily MOM. He looks and floats like the ghost of Stanley Matthews. His work rate was phenomenal, tracking back constantly, he ran his little heart out. Skilful and astute with great balance and an eye for a killer pass.

Adam Matthews again impressed. Add now a long throw to his passing, crossing and tackling. He's a real player.

Rae and Ledley seemed to dovetail each other. One forward the other back. Rae had his best game for a long, long time. 

Disagree with 1927 about Bothroyd. Some of his touches and link play today were sublime. Christ, I'd keep him in the team just for his defensive headers from corners. 

Chopra's finish and celebration was pure magic.

Marshall worringly spilled a few (made one cracking save) Gerard and Hudson didn't communicate much but they were probably bored shitless.

Etuhu when he came on looked strong as well as a speedster - promising.

A fantastic performance all round.

Bring on The Toon!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2009)

We can't play Etuhu with Bothroyd again.

Bothroyd wouldn't pass to him. Obviously scared that if he'd scored Etuhu would be replacing him as regular target man. Not a bad assumption but doesn't help the team.

Scary behaviour from a player known for not settling at clubs and had only just admitted to being setled at Cardiff. Will Etuhu's arrival change that good attitude he's been showing?


----------



## badlands (Aug 23, 2009)

Gromit said:


> We can't play Etuhu with Bothroyd again.
> 
> Bothroyd wouldn't pass to him. Obviously scared that if he'd scored Etuhu would be replacing him as regular target man. Not a bad assumption but doesn't help the team.
> 
> Scary behaviour from a player known for not settling at clubs and had only just admitted to being setled at Cardiff. Will Etuhu's arrival change that good attitude he's been showing?



"I knew Jay Bothroyd, Michael Chopra and Joe Ledley before I came here and they've been really good to me and helped me settle in. I just want to become part of the team now and help Cardiff City in every way I can."
Etuhu from the city website.

I did notice Both did ignore a couple of Etuhu's runs. Maybe he was just a little tired.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2009)

badlands said:


> After slowly digesting an astonishing performance here's my tuppence worth;
> 
> 
> Marshall worringly spilled a few (made one cracking save) Gerard and Hudson didn't communicate much but they were probably bored shitless.





badlands said:


> I did notice Both did ignore a couple of Etuhu's runs. Maybe he was just a little tired.


  Great innit, unbeaten, haven't conceded at home, a 3-0 over a bogey team and we are still criticising! I love being a Bluebird at times like this!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 24, 2009)

Dave Jones in his interview said I can't critise today, let the players enjoy it tonight, but I'll look at the video and find something to nit pick over tomorrow.  

It's sport and in sport it should always be about the unatainable quest for perfection. Seeking perfection even though perfection isn't possible.


----------



## badlands (Aug 24, 2009)

1927 said:


> Great innit, unbeaten, haven't conceded at home, a 3-0 over a bogey team and we are still criticising! I love being a Bluebird at times like this!



Perfection goddammit, I demand perfection.



It's going to be an interesting week I reckon. We have to be an attractive proposition for a couple of loan signings at the moment. Top of the league, spanky new stadium and all.

And the rumours are flying around.
Ben Watson - Wigan season long loan - he'd be cracking
Tommy Smith again - can't see that one happening
And Julian Grey is apparently training with us at the moment.

Ledley is gonna go to Everton isn't he?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2009)

Great cardiff City blog here for those who haven't seen it!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 24, 2009)

Julian Grey would be nice if he's as good as he used to be.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 24, 2009)

How's Chris Burke doing at Cardiff?

Always thought he was a good player at Rangers, and thought it was a shame that his career stalled a bit.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 24, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> How's Chris Burke doing at Cardiff?
> 
> Always thought he was a good player at Rangers, and thought it was a shame that his career stalled a bit.



He's on fire this season. Was my MOM Last Sunday. 
We had him last season but it's like we've signed a new player right now.


----------



## strung out (Aug 24, 2009)

any idea what kind of team you'll be putting out on wednesday? looking forward to seeing what your new stadium is like, only went to ninian park once when i was 12 and we secured our place in the play offs. looking forward to it.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 24, 2009)

We could make guesses but you never can tell with Dave Jones and cup games.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> any idea what kind of team you'll be putting out on wednesday? looking forward to seeing what your new stadium is like, only went to ninian park once when i was 12 and we secured our place in the play offs. looking forward to it.



As Gromit rightly said yesterday, City put a strong team out in the last round so probably will again. But... who knows? 

You should like the new stadium. Have fun - and don't damage it at all ok?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 24, 2009)

1927 said:


> Great cardiff City blog here for those who haven't seen it!



Thanks for that. Haven't posted in a while, connection has been crap. Am very much enjoying the start to the season, and also the new ground. Taped the game on sky, and we did sound very loud. Have to get an away ticket sorted, no way am I missing out on as much football as last season due to being in uni.


----------



## badlands (Aug 24, 2009)

Reading 'The Game' earlier and in Tony Cascarino's column he wrote,

"Are Cardiff the Arsenal of the Championship. They were brilliant yesterday. Dave Jones has assembled a very talented side. Forget the 'hump it and lump it' reputation of the division - Cardiff looked more attractive than most premier league teams."

If Cascarino says it.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2009)

badlands said:


> Reading 'The Game' earlier and in Tony Cascarino's column he wrote,
> 
> "Are Cardiff the Arsenal of the Championship. They were brilliant yesterday. Dave Jones has assembled a very talented side. Forget the 'hump it and lump it' reputation of the division - Cardiff looked more attractive than most premier league teams."
> 
> If Cascarino says it.




In one report I read it said that every cardiff player oozed dynamism!!

Can't believe we haven't heard the "Just like watching Brazil" chant yet, cos we look more like Brazil now than we ever have!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 25, 2009)

Badlands must actually be doing some work for a change, so as he is other wise engaged I will tell you about the rumours surrounding the signing of not 1, but 2 midfielders. Julian Gray has been training with The Mighty, and Ben Watson is a possible form Wigan.

With these two on board I think we can be even more optimistic. It would of course pave the way for a Ledley sale.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 25, 2009)

1927 said:


> Badlands must actually be doing some work for a change, so as he is other wise engaged I will tell you about the rumours surrounding the signing of not 1, but 2 midfielders. Julian Gray has been training with The Mighty, and Ben Watson is a possible form Wigan.
> 
> With these two on board I think we can be even more optimistic. It would of course pave the way for a Ledley sale.



Our current form/league position can only work in our favour in terms of attracting loan players. 

it also puts ledley in the shop window, but if he uses his head he would stay with us and help us get in the premiership, rather than go to a team that will either a) keep him on the bench or reserves or b) be back down in the championship next season.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2009)

Ledley's agent has his eye on a cut of a signing on fee. 

Ledley will not be signing a new contract with us. He'll be gone on a free if we don't sell him now. You can take that to the bank. 

So financially ifwedont sell him we'd be better off playing other midfielders and building up their financial values. If they perform comparitive to Ledley. Which I'm hoping Grey can. Especially if Ledley starts to protect himself from injury because of the risk when you are nearly out of contract.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 25, 2009)

Fair play to wikipedia, the most obscure pages seem to get updated quite quickly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Gray


----------



## 1927 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm smoking today!! Another scoop not brought to you by Badlands, the guy is seriously slacking!!

Will the signings never stop this year?

Guess this means that Watson isnt coming, or Gray has flunked his trial.

eta: I've just relaised who this guy is!! He is quality, probabaly the ebst player on the field when we played The Daggers. DJ is building a seriously strong squad here, I think its fair to say that we are going for it this season. There were those that thouight we didnt want to go up last year, on the evidence recently and the strength we are building it is starting to look like that may have been the case! I am now getting seriously excited.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2009)

I said at the Daggers match that we should sign him. Very glad to see that Dave has done it. I really do think that he could be a good signing.


----------



## badlands (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuck me I do a bit of work and miss it all.

Taiwo is an excellent signing.

Bring in Watson and we'll be sorted.


----------



## shakermaker88 (Aug 25, 2009)

Apparently Bale is going to Forest, id take him like a shot, at least 10 a season from fks and pens


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 26, 2009)

it did not take long for them to bring up the leeds game


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> it did not take long for them to bring up the leeds game


I think we've banned more fans than any other team.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 26, 2009)

editor said:


> I think we've banned more fans than any other team.



Does this mean we have more idots that should be banned ... or that we are stricter with them?

There are a lot of numpties that call them selves cardiff fans, but i think the stats say more about a zero tollerance attitude.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 26, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Does this mean we have more idots that should be banned ... or that we are stricter with them?
> 
> There are a lot of numpties that call them selves cardiff fans, but i think the stats say more about a zero tollerance attitude.



When we decided we wanted a new stadium we put a lot of resources into cleaning up our act. More than other clubs. The result was we ban a lot of serious hooligans and also ban a lot of people for public disorder offences that would only earn a slapped wrist elsewhere.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 26, 2009)

I know it is wrong, but i do like a bit of schadenfreude now and again


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 26, 2009)

someone get the fire blanket out... chopra's at it again

one nil to city


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2009)

Chopra scores again! City 1 Bristol Rovers 0.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 26, 2009)

editor said:


> Chopra scores again! City 1 Bristol Rovers 0.



Difficult to tell not being there, but Kelvin Etuhu seems to be involved in a lot of action.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 26, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Difficult to tell not being there, but Kelvin Etuhu seems to be involved in a lot of action.


Whittingham not doing too bad either... two nil


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2009)

WTF? 2-1.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 26, 2009)

editor said:


> WTF? 2-1.



fear not.... 3-1... Josh Magennis


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 26, 2009)

welllllll... after not being able to score three in one game for what seemed like an eternity last season, we have only failed to score three goals once this season. And new bods coming in and tearing the place up as well.

The future is bright, the future is blue.

(and poor old Martinez )


----------



## Gromit (Aug 26, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Difficult to tell not being there, but Kelvin Etuhu seems to be involved in a lot of action.



He worked really hard and made some nice runs. He had a couple of chances but all from really awkward angles.


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2009)

well played you lot. obviously a much much better team than us, though once we swapped things around at half time and tried taking the game to you a bit more we started looking half decent. our left back couldn't seem to cope with anything you threw down the right wing, not sure why we weren't playing our usual left back (lescott's older brother).

anyway, i had a good time, had a good sing song, shame there weren't many of you there.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2009)

Someone contact JTG! He was giving it the big one on the weekend!


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2009)

i was in constant text contact with him tonight. his thoughts have already moved onto saturday's match!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 27, 2009)

strung_out said:


> our left back couldn't seem to cope with anything you threw down the right wing, not sure why we weren't playing our usual left back (lescott's older brother).
> 
> anyway, i had a good time, had a good sing song, shame there weren't many of you there.



No-one can cope with Chris burke.. so dont worry.

did you like the new ground?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 27, 2009)

strung_out said:


> well played you lot. obviously a much much better team than us, though once we swapped things around at half time and tried taking the game to you a bit more we started looking half decent. our left back couldn't seem to cope with anything you threw down the right wing, not sure why we weren't playing our usual left back (lescott's older brother).
> 
> anyway, i had a good time, had a good sing song, shame there weren't many of you there.



We were only playing Bristol Rovers!! Anyway I thought over 9k for a gmae like that was acceptable. fair do's to Rovers tho, brought over double what their City rivals did last sunday.


----------



## badlands (Aug 27, 2009)

is Dai Sullivan coming home?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/27/birmingham-david-gold-sullivan-takeover


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> We were only playing Bristol Rovers!! Anyway I thought over 9k for a gmae like that was acceptable. fair do's to Rovers tho, brought over double what their City rivals did last sunday.


9k is fucking amazing for anyone with long memories!.


badlands said:


> is Dai Sullivan coming home?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/27/birmingham-david-gold-sullivan-takeover


This story has been floated so many times - maybe this time it's going to happen.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2009)

Fair play to Rovers for bringing so many. They are a bigger team than Bristol City who hardly brought any in comparison. 

In fact Rovers might have brought the most fans so far to our stadium so bigger than Celtic. 

So none of this only Rovers nonsense. It was a good win.


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah, i guess nearly 10k isn't that bad, it just always looks like nothing when you've just moved into a stadium that can hold much more than that! 

i hate to defend bristol city here, but to be fair the game was on sky and a bubble match so hardly surprising we took more than them. still, enjoyed the day though i think i prefer ninian park!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes it was a Sky weekend bubble but the Rover's match was a miserable midweek night unimportant cup match on a day where it had been pissing it down all day.

I know which kind of match most loyal fans prefer to attend and it's the league match whether it's on Sky or not. The Cardiff Swansea Sky televised bubble sold out Its away tickets, did it not?!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 27, 2009)

editor said:


> 9k is fucking amazing for anyone with long memories!.



I can remember the days when we'd have been lucky to get that many thru the gates over 4 games!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 27, 2009)

Have just met Joe Ledley. All I can say is thank god he is good at football!!


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2009)

Tsk tsk. Some of the wurzels got into a tizzy after the match. 



			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Five men and a 15-year-old youth have been arrested after a disturbance broke out among football fans at Cardiff Central Station on Wednesday night.
> 
> The six were arrested after a number of Bristol Rovers fans refused to board the 2200 BST service from the city to Bristol Temple Meads after the match.
> 
> ...


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2009)

yup, i was there and saw it all. i counted 6 people in handcuffs on the platform. bunch of idiots started chanting 'GHS' at the coppers (gas hit squad) at which point the police decided to get them onto the train a bit more forcefully and keep them away from a load of cardiff fans who were chanting on the other side of the barriers.

luckily me and my mate had held back for a couple of minutes after getting off the station buses so i could have a cigarette and we managed to blend in with other normal members of the public. in the end we just decided to bin off the 10 o'clock train and have a slightly more relaxing journey back on the 11pm train instead.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 27, 2009)

He's fat, he's scouse, he'll rob ya fucking house..... and he is back with the jacks on loan

Lee 'magic daps' trundle, now officially a bristol reject


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> He's fat, he's scouse, he'll rob ya fucking house..... and he is back with the jacks on loan
> 
> Lee 'magic daps' trundle, now officially a bristol reject



Anyone seen that Hitler spoof about Martinez going and they joked that they weren't desperate enough to have Trundle back. I guess they are that desperate after all lol.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 27, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Anyone seen that Hitler spoof about Martinez going and they joked that they weren't desperate enough to have Trundle back. I guess they are that desperate after all lol.



 it is again


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 27, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> it is again


----------



## badlands (Aug 28, 2009)

WTF is this shit

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/football/view/95927/Shearer-s-in-the-driving-seat/

you ain't got a pot to piss in

can a player be transferred twice in the same window?


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2009)

Ledley might be staying after all!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8226017.stm


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 29, 2009)

Leaving for Doncaster now. Chopra first, City 3-1. Obviously.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2009)

Come on you Blooooooobirds!


----------



## Biffo (Aug 29, 2009)

Away to Villa in the League Cup. Should be interesting.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 29, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Away to Villa in the League Cup. Should be interesting.



Never been there, looking forward to it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 29, 2009)

TWO NIL DOWN 

*JONES OUT!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## badlands (Aug 29, 2009)

As soon as I heard Ratcliffe's voice I knew we were in trouble.

The man's a fucking jinx.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 29, 2009)

cant remember the last time i was pleased at a bristle win.. city still second place


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 30, 2009)

That was rubbish. Whittingham back to his worst, Capaldi out of his depth, Hudson had a shocker. Our only threat apart from Burke, were endless Capaldi long throws,  all of which came to fuck all. 

Chops and Burke were tireless though, Etuhu sharp(ish) and Taiwo looked decent for the 20 minutes he was on.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 30, 2009)

Just been looking at some of the other message boards. Fuck me there's some right misery guts about on the net. My "JONES OUT" comment above was with my tongue firmly in my cheek, but there are some that really think the wheels have come off and he must go.

It is depressing that we played poorly yesterday, but perhaps a well timed reality check that will stop the squad getting too cocky and wise them up to the fact that they need to give 100% effort 100% of the time. Even Liverpool and Man United loose the odd game.

This is Cardiff City after all, we dont do things the easy way. I for one am well used to it. It is not a good omen but at least we lost to someone lower in the league rather than giving points to rival promotion contenders.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Just been looking at some of the other message boards. Fuck me there's some right misery guts about on the net. My "JONES OUT" comment above was with my tongue firmly in my cheek, but there are some that really think the wheels have come off and he must go.
> 
> .



What the fuck? He loses one game and he must go? Sorry but cardiff have been one of the most impressive teams so far this season, even i admit that. To say the manager should go after one game is fucking stupid.

I had a sneaky feeling doncaster were gonna beat you guys though, dunno why. If i had money on me yesterday i would've had a bet!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jones out. I'm sorry but second place just ain't good enough. There's no prizes for coming in second!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Jones out. I'm sorry but second place just ain't good enough. There's no prizes for coming in second!!!!



And he can take Chopra with him, bloody useless, didnt score yesterday, what are we paying him for ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2009)

1927 said:


> And he can take Chopra with him, bloody useless, didnt score yesterday, what are we paying him for ?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 30, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Just been looking at some of the other message boards. Fuck me there's some right misery guts about on the net. My "JONES OUT" comment above was with my tongue firmly in my cheek, but there are some that really think the wheels have come off and he must go.
> 
> It is depressing that we played poorly yesterday, but perhaps a well timed reality check that will stop the squad getting too cocky and wise them up to the fact that they need to give 100% effort 100% of the time. Even Liverpool and Man United loose the odd game.
> 
> This is Cardiff City after all, we dont do things the easy way. I for one am well used to it. It is not a good omen but at least we lost to someone lower in the league rather than giving points to rival promotion contenders.



Ah, that's just always the case innit - People are whinging on our message boards at Burgess who made one and scored one yesterday and has got 3 in 5 and Brett Ormerod who was mom on Tuesday and apparantly great again yesterday on the basis that they are 'not premier league class and won't be promotion winners' - ffs - some fans have no perspective or idea of the actual state of the side or the restrictions on a team. Cardiff have done well in my view for a few years, you spend big sometimes, but you also sell big to balance up and you will be there or thereabouts. 

If you win a few and lose one, for some people it's an indication that 'look the team is good cos we won and the loss is evidence the manager can't get the best out of them consistently' or some crap like that. I want Cardiff to do ok, cos I really don't want the league won by the three teams that came down.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 31, 2009)

Why the fuck has Darcy Blake gone to Plymouth on loan?

Alright, I know he's a bit rough around the edges but he adds that 'hatchet man' element to midfield and that's where we're short. I've got the feeling that DJ just doesn't fancy him. It's a shame really because I think, barring Ramsey, he's the best thing to come through the youth set up for years. I'd pick him over Gunter every time.

It's a weird decision. I just hope he's not forgotten by the club in the same way that Jon Brown was.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 1, 2009)

The Ginger Monster gone to Aston Villa ... they need a bit of class to keep us at bay!

I bet he does the Ayatolah for us 

Cant see anything on the net about Ledley going anywhere... and the deadline be passed innit.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 1, 2009)

No offers for ledley, so considering siging new contract now.

He needs to think about which side his bread is buttered, already lost his captaincy through lack of loyalty. I think he has an over inflated opinion of himself, he is not Premiership quality.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8226017.stm He needs to think about which side his bread is buttered, already lost his captaincy through lack of loyalty. I think he has an over inflated opinion of himself, he is not Premiership quality.


Trouble is, in modern football players are fed endless hyped up bullshit by bastard fucking agents looking to line their pockets and I guess some end up believing it all.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 1, 2009)

editor said:


> Trouble is, in modern football players are fed endless hyped up bullshit by bastard fucking agents looking to line their pockets and I guess some end up believing it all.



When we get promoted we will need to replace him with some quality


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 1, 2009)

editor said:


> Trouble is, in modern football players are fed endless hyped up bullshit by bastard fucking agents looking to line their pockets and I guess some end up believing it all.





> "If the contract is good enough for me and what I think I deserve then, yeah, I'll sign it.
> 
> "So it's down to the club to put something in front of me and if it's good enough then I'll sign it."





Already earns more in a month than the majority of city fans earn in a year, many city fans wont earn his weekly wage in a year.

If city had not looked after him from the age of 9 he would be nowhere.

Still, on the positive side, i am glad he is still here.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 1, 2009)

editor said:


> Trouble is, in modern football players are fed endless hyped up bullshit by bastard fucking agents looking to line their pockets and I guess some end up believing it all.



As previously mentioned Joe is not the sharpest tool in the box, probably the bluntest , and will be very easily led by a bullshitting agent.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 1, 2009)

Ledley better hurry up and sign that contract. 

Saw the legend Aaron Ramsey in Howell's today, must be home training with the Wales squad.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2009)

I sincerely hope that whatever contract we offer him now isn't as good as the one we offered him before the transfer window ran out. Ledley took the gamble and he should be spanked for it rather than letting him have his cake and eat it.


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2009)

1927 said:


> As previously mentioned Joe is not the sharpest tool in the box, probably the bluntest , and will be very easily led by a bullshitting agent.



Don't fuck with the Fairwater boys


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 2, 2009)

Not on facebook myself, but just happened upon this

the dai hunt appreciation society


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 3, 2009)

Newcastle game sold out, with the exception of the premier 'prawn sandwich' club seats. 

there will also be a VIP in attendance, who might play a big part in our future!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 5, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Newcastle game sold out, with the exception of the premier 'prawn sandwich' club seats.
> 
> there will also be a VIP in attendance, who might play a big part in our future!



Firstly I would take issue with you about the "prawn sandwich" tag you give the Prem seats. They are nothing of the sort, its a very good mix of people in there to be hionest and most are just city fans who have a bit of cahs to afford a better match day experience, but its certainly not all corpoarate types and freeloaders.

That aside, do you all realise that if we get say 26k for the Newcastle game, we only need 13600 against QPR, which is a given, to beat the attendance for the entire 1996-97 season!!! So whatever happens after the QPR game we will have been watched by more people than weatched our entire season, in just 4 games!! That is a measure of how far we have come!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 5, 2009)

1927 said:


> Firstly I would take issue with you about the "prawn sandwich" tag you give the Prem seats. They are nothing of the sort, its a very good mix of people in there to be hionest and most are just city fans who have a bit of cahs to afford a better match day experience, but its certainly not all corpoarate types and freeloaders.
> 
> That aside, do you all realise that if we get say 26k for the Newcastle game, we only need 13600 against QPR, which is a given, to beat the attendance for the entire 1996-97 season!!! So whatever happens after the QPR game we will have been watched by more people than weatched our entire season, in just 4 games!! That is a measure of how far we have come!



Nothing derogatory intended by the prawn sandwich tag, other than classing the people that sit there as having a _different _idea of how to watch football than myself. For me the ultimate way to watch football was a few pints down the Kings Castle, then stand on the Grange End next to the away fans and have a bit of banter and sing and shout our hearts out. So for me personally, a sit down meal and then sit down through the game in a section that will not be singing and chanting would not be a 'better match day experience'. Horses for courses though, i have no major issue with people who want to do that. I will say though, if everyone chose to do that, there would be very little atmosphere in the ground.

The attendance thing does indeed demonstrate an improvement since 96/97, in fact it is astounding. Lets not forget though that there was a time when we could attract crowds of 57,893 to Ninian Park (Arsenal 1953) that is what putting seats in does for you


----------



## badlands (Sep 5, 2009)

I had a dream last night that we went back to Wembley.

Can't tell you who we played. Can't tell you in what competition.

All you need to know is,

we won.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 5, 2009)

Edit - Sorry didn't see the u21's thread.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 6, 2009)

reporter makes embarrassing cock up


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 8, 2009)

OK.... slightly off thread

Anyone going out to Finland for the Wales game but staying in Tallinn??


----------



## Gromit (Sep 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> OK.... slightly off thread
> 
> Anyone going out to Finland for the Wales game but staying in Tallinn??



Yes but no. I'm staying somewhere in Finland. Then Riga. Then Zurich (for the Lichtenstein match)


----------



## 1927 (Sep 9, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> OK.... slightly off thread
> 
> Anyone going out to Finland for the Wales game but staying in Tallinn??



No, but I did last time we played, and won 2-0, oh happy days. Could write a book about the time we had, brilliant place. Anything in particular you want to know?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> No, but I did last time we played, and won 2-0, oh happy days. Could write a book about the time we had, brilliant place. Anything in particular you want to know?



Well main reason for asking was to see if anyone was on same flight as us (Wednesday morning) to share transport to Stanstead.

Have got flights, hotel, ferry to Helsinki and everything sorted and found this the other night that might be useful ... any recommendations for punky/dubby/funky nights out gratefully accepted... PM me if you have any tips.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 9, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Well main reason for asking was to see if anyone was on same flight as us (Wednesday morning) to share transport to Stanstead.
> 
> Have got flights, hotel, ferry to Helsinki and everything sorted and found this the other night that might be useful ... any recommendations for punky/dubby/funky nights out gratefully accepted... PM me if you have any tips.



We're flying out Thurs from Stansted soz. Stay 2 nights Tampare, 1 night Helsinki (confirmed today), Two nights Riga and two night Zurich. 

5 flights and four hotels. I'll be knackered afterwards.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> No, but I did last time we played, and won 2-0, oh happy days. Could write a book about the time we had, brilliant place. Anything in particular you want to know?



I was there too. My first away trip with Wales. Damn near perfect including a chat with Sparky in a bar after the game and a chance encounter with Sami Hypia and Jari Litmannen in the airport the next day. Tallin is a great place too.

Have a good one Clint and Gromit


----------



## 1927 (Sep 9, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I was there too. My first away trip with Wales. Damn near perfect including a chat with Sparky in a bar after the game and a chance encounter with Sami Hypia and Jari Litmannen in the airport the next day. Tallin is a great place too.
> 
> Have a good one Clint and Gromit



We flew out on same plane as Welsh team. 

Nathan Blake had his cash card swallowed by the cashpoint!!

We started singing on the plane as Sparky and the boys got on. Lilly Savage was heard to say to John  Hartson "They've put us on a plane with all the twats" he didnt appreciate we were the twats that pay his wages. A couple of the boys from Barry were less than happy with his comments and were ready to rough him up a bit on the plane!!! Savage always gave 100% and I liked him as a player, but on that trip realised what an arsehole he was.

My abiding memory of that game was the welsh fans were kept behind in the stadium for 30mins after the game. The Finns were obviosuly expecting Englaish style trouble, but there was none, all the police and the stewards in the stadium lined up in front of the Weslh end and did the "we are not worthy" bowing down with arms aloft at the wlesh fans. They then let us out earlier than expected and outside the ground it seemed like every Finnish supporter had waited behind for us. The road into Helsinki, probably a couple of miles, was lined with Finnish fans and they applauded us and shook our hands all the wya into the city centre. You dont see that very often if ever!

My book when I write it will also detail the story of the two Estonian bisexual girls and our special show and our run in with the Russian mafia!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 9, 2009)

Gromit said:


> We're flying out Thurs from Stansted soz. Stay 2 nights Tampare, 1 night Helsinki (confirmed today), Two nights Riga and two night Zurich.
> 
> 5 flights and four hotels. I'll be knackered afterwards.



I suspect the saturday is going to be hectic and i am sure my mates would be saying 'urban what?' if i tried to arrange a meet, but you never know!

Do we have enough interest for a wales thread? ?? ??


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> We flew out on same plane as Welsh team.
> 
> Nathan Blake had his cash card swallowed by the cashpoint!!



Revenge of the money machines


----------



## strung out (Sep 9, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Do we have enough interest for a wales thread? ?? ??



considering the awful attendance at the millenium stadium tonight, i very much doubt it...


----------



## Gromit (Sep 9, 2009)

strung_out said:


> considering the awful attendance at the millenium stadium tonight, i very much doubt it...



Thats thanks to the stupid FAW.

I don't do home matches anymore. Got too many gripes with how they treat their home fans like twats and just wallets.

I only do away matches.

I even had a free ticket for tonight if i'd wanted it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 10, 2009)

strung_out said:


> considering the awful attendance at the millenium stadium tonight, i very much doubt it...




perhaps everyone was here on the tinterweb

Mr Grimsdale is in talks with the FAW about having games down the city after this competition/contract runs out


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 11, 2009)

My prediction for sunday.... Cardiff 3 Newcaste 2 

home advantage being the deciding factor


----------



## Biffo (Sep 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> My prediction for sunday.... Cardiff 3 Newcaste 2
> 
> home advantage being the deciding factor



I'll buy that for a dollar. 

Gutted I won't be there having gone to the first two league games - but looking forward to appreciating City's beautiful passing game via the Sky cameras. 

Chops to get the winner and celebrate in front of the Geordies


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 11, 2009)

New shirt sponsor 777 (neighbour of the beast?  )


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 12, 2009)

If this story is true, what agreed greedy greedy little bastard Ledley is.

    

The offer is for four years and will double his current salary. I am surprised he can get his ego through the changing room door. It would not be so bad if he was worth the money, he aint no Ramsey! Wont last five minutes in the Premiership. Let the fucker go i say (if anyone will have him)


----------



## Gromit (Sep 12, 2009)

The club have overhyped him for years in the hopes of selling him for more than he is worth. 
Only the idiots at Stoke have fallen for the hype. We should have snatched their hands off then.

Unfortunately Ledley is believing the hype cause lets face it, he ain't the brightest of sparks, and thinks he really is worth 6 mil. He ain't and we've created a greedy, thankless little shit.

I'd bench him for Newcastle.

I'd love to see us get promoted this year. Ledley's contract expire. He comes begging to us but we buy a premiership quality midfielder instead and Ledley has done us a favour and freed up some of the wage bill to allow it.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 12, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> New shirt sponsor 777 (neighbour of the beast?  )



I think I'll keep my sponsorless shirt. That just doesn't look right on a blue football shirt to my eyes. Doesn't look like a football sponsorship. Looks like you are pretending to be a fruitmachine.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 12, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I think I'll keep my sponsorless shirt. That just doesn't look right on a blue football shirt to my eyes. Doesn't look like a football sponsorship. Looks like you are pretending to be a fruitmachine.



I love it, and as football sponsorships go I think its one of the better ones. Lickily the shirt I have  been getting signed for my boy is free of autogarphs in the crucial area so i will be getting it printed.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 13, 2009)

Burke's having a decent game. We've come back into it the last 10 min before half time. 

Chopra's everywhere except his position. Hopefully he'll stay central second half and we'll get something. We need to get the ball and keep it first, obviously.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2009)

BOLL icks


----------



## Gromit (Sep 13, 2009)

Could have been worse. Newcastle deserved a red a lot sooner and we were lucky Gerard didn't get a red fir his revenge flying elbow Jackie Chan would have been proud of. Such a beaut opprtunist elbow. Saw him look mid air and realise that he had an opposition's head presented to him.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had a great day, we may have lost, but ickle 27 has learnt to do the Ayatollah!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 13, 2009)

What the hell was Boothroyd up to today? Either not fit or not motivated, either way a waste of space


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> What the hell was Boothroyd up to today? Either not fit or not motivated, either way a waste of space



Newcastle out played him, end of.


----------



## badlands (Sep 13, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> What the hell was Boothroyd up to today? Either not fit or not motivated, either way a waste of space



We had many waste of spaces today.

Another 5 man midfield fucks us over.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Newcastle out played him, end of.




Well.... today yes, but he made no effort at all to deal with the NU defence, he would normally have run rings around them, he made no effort at all today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Well.... today yes, but he made no effort at all to deal with the NU defence, he would normally have run rings around them, he made no effort at all today.



Was that cause of good defending that he hadn't come up against before though? I think that's the answer. I feel weird mentioning good defending with newcastle.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Was that cause of good defending that he hadn't come up against before though? I think that's the answer. I feel weird mentioning good defending with newcastle.



It was certainly a factor, but i watched him lose the ball and make absolutley no effort to recover it. I watched people run just feet away from him, past him with the ball, and he just watched 

He also spent far too much time on his arse, he is a big lad and should not be knocked out of the way that easily.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 13, 2009)

I noticed a flag today 'NORTH SOMERSET BLUEBIRDS'.... don't tell me they have split from the South Somerset mob


----------



## Gromit (Sep 13, 2009)

There was defo something up with Jay. His touch and passing were terrible today.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Intimidated by Colocinni's 'fro. I find it scary myself. Anyway, you lot were shit. We looked far too comfortable and Chopra won't score against us. He missed some amazing gilt edged chances against us for Sunderland, could only have been on purpose.


----------



## badlands (Sep 13, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Intimidated by Colocinni's 'fro. I find it scary myself. Anyway, you lot were shit. We looked far too comfortable and Chopra won't score against us. He missed some amazing gilt edged chances against us for Sunderland, could only have been on purpose.



You can buy him for 6 million in Jan


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 13, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Intimidated by Colocinni's 'fro. I find it scary myself. Anyway, *you lot were shit*. We looked far too comfortable and Chopra won't score against us. He missed some amazing gilt edged chances against us for Sunderland, could only have been on purpose.



really??

Possession
Cardiff 47% Newcastle 53% 
*Shots on target
Cardiff 14 Newcastle 2 *
Shots off target 
Cardiff 2 Newcastle 0 
Corners
Cardiff 7 Newcastle 6 
Fouls
Cardiff 11 Newcastle 20


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2009)

Cardiffs shots weren't that threatening though. Harper saved most with ease.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Nah, Cardiff were brilliant. That's why the won, by a clear margin.


----------



## badlands (Sep 13, 2009)

Tis a long season.

I'd rather watch the beautiful game than 11 men parked behind the ball.

But each to their own.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2009)

You obviously haven't watched us much this season.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)

Cardiff were amazing, they played total football for 90 minutes. Brazil, eat your hearts out.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 14, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I noticed a flag today 'NORTH SOMERSET BLUEBIRDS'.... don't tell me they have split from the South Somerset mob



The rumours are true? I'd heard rumours, but nothing confirmed.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 14, 2009)

This was our first big test of the season and we flunked it. Although Newcastle will probably be one of the best sides we play all season so we shouldn't feel too hard done by. But whatever the stats say, we weren't great, we showed potential all over the pitch yet nowt came of any of it. 

And it's a shame we don't have a central midfield to speak of. One of them would come in really useful over 46 games.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Cardiff were amazing, they played total football for 90 minutes. Brazil, eat your hearts out.



No, we put in the worst shift of the season so far and deserved to be punished for it. I dont think anyone is arguing that.

I dont think Newcastle can be too cocky about the result though, they played boring workman like football. Did the job, but was not exciting to watch. Shutting up shop with just a one goal advantage is a dangerous tactic.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> No, we put in the worst shift of the season so far and deserved to be punished for it. I dont think anyone is arguing that.
> 
> I dont think Newcastle can be too cocky about the result though, they played boring workman like football. Did the job, but was not exciting to watch. Shutting up shop with just a one goal advantage is a dangerous tactic.



Its alot safer than having no men behind the ball like usual. Forgive me if im wrong, but doesn't everyone criticise us attacking too much? Now when were defending well, everyone crticises that to, can't win really. As a nufc fan its a pleasure to see them defending well for once.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its alot safer than having no men behind the ball like usual. Forgive me if im wrong, but doesn't everyone criticise us attacking too much? Now when were defending well, everyone crticises that to, can't win really. As a nufc fan its a pleasure to see them defending well for once.



Well... until about a week ago i had never given NUFC a second thought, so i have never criticised in the past. 

I hope they do well this season


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> No, we put in the worst shift of the season so far and deserved to be punished for it. I dont think anyone is arguing that.


 
badlands was watching Cardiff playing the beautiful game. 

I think the tactics were spot on, tbf. Playing away against a strong team. We've played much better at home this season.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> badlands was watching Cardiff playing the beautiful game.
> 
> I think the tactics were spot on, tbf. Playing away against a strong team. We've played much better at home this season.




I think he meant he would rather watch a beautiful game than what we had to put up with yesterday.

i know points make prizes, but I can see where he is coming from.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> badlands was watching Cardiff playing the beautiful game.
> 
> I think the tactics were spot on, tbf. Playing away against a strong team. We've played much better at home this season.



Exactly.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 14, 2009)

Did the Newcastle fans sing much?

I was expecting them to be noisy, but only heard a few chants after they scored. 

(Disclaimer - I sitting parallel to them on the opposite side of the stadium)


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)

The fact that you made nothing out of your possession is your team's fault for not being creative enough. Crystal Palace tried the same defensive approach that we did against us and we still beat them 2-0. We have one fit striker at the moment so don't have much choice but to keep the midfield packed, as it were.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> The fact that you made nothing out of your possession is your team's fault for not being creative enough. Crystal Palace tried the same defensive approach that we did against us and we still beat them 2-0. We have one fit striker at the moment so don't have much choice but to keep the midfield packed, as it were.



Cant argue with that.

you might not see this up your way, which seems a pretty fair review to me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2009)

Cardiff got a small taste v us of what its like facing a prem team i think, we may have a small squad but the quality is there still. They need these kind of tests if they're going to compete in the prem someday.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Cardiff got a small taste v us of what its like facing a prem team i think, we may have a small squad but the quality is there still. They need these kind of tests if they're going to compete in the prem someday.





Been meaning to ask.... 'Trippy Londoner' ... Newcastle... whats the connection?


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Cardiff got a small taste v us of what its like facing a prem team i think, we may have a small squad but the quality is there still. They need these kind of tests if they're going to compete in the prem someday.



what absolute patronising bollocks


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Been meaning to ask.... 'Trippy Londoner' ... Newcastle... whats the connection?



Have said it before, just got attached to them when i was younger, was too late to stop supporting them now(when i was younger i didn't think about there 'having to be a connection'). Apologies if that came off patronising, i was just saying its a good test to have.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 14, 2009)

For me NUFC were a boring very cynical team, thye were more street wise than city and played the ref like a trombone. Alan Smith should have been sent off far earlier imho, as he played all the game on or over the line. Bothroyd was crap but the few chances he did have Smithy was climbing all over him, Chopra also felt his weight on more than one occasion. Not a great performance from city, but atleast we tried to play football. If the game NUFC played is what success is about then fuck it. I remember watching Neath play rugby in the early 80s and thinking that if 9man rugby was what won you games, and it did, then I'd rather not be there to see it!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I have had 24 hours to mull over whay I saw yesterday (and to sober up)

Refused As Fuck is harsh on us, we weren't shit, and yes the Mags won by a clear margin (not sure when a team last won by an unclear margin, mind, maybe when they drew?)

Newcastle were just cleverer than us. From my seat (over the halfway line in the Ninian stand, ie slap bang under the cameras) the Toon just sat deep in midfield and strangled us there, Nolan and Smith (dontcha just love that twat) deeper, Guthrie (who btw was lucky he got took off to save a dismissal) and Ranger ahead of them. They collectively were just more streetwise than us, playing the ref, making fouls, going down, using up time, just more savvy than us. I say all this not really as a criticism cos all day I have had had a growing respect for what their (for them) bare-bones squad achieved. We didn't hav the nouse, guile or craft to overcome it so we got done. It was really intresting to be there and see it and I hope we learn fast from it. We need Ledley and Rae or Macca to step up big time of we are going to do anything and Bothroyd to stay on his feet and Chops to re-find his ever-fragile confidence.

Also Quinn had a shocker why was Matthews dropped he has been brilliant

I have to say Barton made me laugh when he went off, clapping all 4 City stands first, cheeky fucker, fair play mind

Fair play too to the Toon fans, I usually think that Toon Army schtick is a load of sentimentalised bollocks but they were loud, passionate friendly and by the time the train got back to Paddington at 2030 they were proper steaming!

So an interesting day that I hope we get something from, starting at the world's most fucking dull club ever, on Weds. See you there boys


----------



## Gromit (Sep 14, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Also Quinn had a shocker why was Matthews dropped he has been brilliant



Jones doesn't trust youth. Never has. For a big big game he is always going to choose experience over youth unless given no other option. Even if that experience is slower than snail carrying a piano.


----------



## badlands (Sep 15, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> badlands was watching Cardiff playing the beautiful game.



I never said that.

On the Newcastle thread I posted what I thought of the game.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Cardiff got a small taste v us of what its like facing a prem team i think, we may have a small squad but the quality is there still. They need these kind of tests if they're going to compete in the prem someday.



Yep.  Trouble ıs, we keep faılıng these tests.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Cardiff got a small taste v us of what its like facing a prem team i think



A very small taste compared to when we faced Liverpool, Arsenal and dare i say it even Spurs. 
Or beating Leeds and Middlesborough in the FA Cup.
Or facing Portsmouth in the FA Cup final.

Its not like Cardiff don't rub up against premiership clubs all the time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 15, 2009)

Gromit said:


> A very small taste compared to when we faced Liverpool, Arsenal and dare i say it even Spurs.
> Or beating Leeds and Middlesborough in the FA Cup.
> Or facing Portsmouth in the FA Cup final.
> 
> Its not like Cardiff don't rub up against premiership clubs all the time.



I wasn't taking cup competitions into consideration with that post.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 15, 2009)

Gromit said:


> A very small taste compared to when we faced Liverpool, Arsenal and dare i say it even Spurs.



And lost.



Gromit said:


> Or beating Leeds and Middlesborough in the FA Cup.



Mıddlesborough were the dregs of the Prem.  We dıd do well agaınst Leeds, but they were at the begınnıng of a very long slıde.



Gromit said:


> Or facing Portsmouth in the FA Cup final.



And losıng.

I don't lıke to say ıt, but Trıppy has a poınt.  I don't thınk we'd fare too well ın the Prem at the moment.  I'd stıll lıke to get there though, ıf only for a season.


----------



## badlands (Sep 15, 2009)

Etuhu's out for a while!


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/09/15/kelvin-etuhu-out-for-two-months-91466-24692046/


----------



## Biffo (Sep 15, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> I don't lıke to say ıt, but Trıppy has a poınt.




No he doesn't. Newcastle are not a Premier League side. They are a Championship side. 

Just because they have been a Premier League side for the last few years doesn't make them one now. They have lost most of their best players from last season but remain one of the favourites to get promoted - along with Boro and west Brom, the other relegated sides.

Newcastle are a Championship side. Nothing more.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I wasn't taking cup competitions into consideration with that post.



Just stressing the point that Cardiff fans know the difference between championship level and prem already. I doubt that few are under the illusion that we'd new players to compete.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 15, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Newcastle are a Championship side. Nothing more.



They're the best team ın the Champıonshıp though.

Just the kınd of team lıkely to stop us gettıng promoted.  I thought of Saturday as a test as well.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 15, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> They're the best team ın the Champıonshıp though.



Yeah agreed - and so they should be really. Their wage bill is phenomenal compared to other teams in that league. Good luck to them. Just thougt it was worth clarifying that they are not currently a Premiership side.


----------



## asbestos (Sep 15, 2009)

1927 said:


> For me NUFC were a boring very cynical team, thye were more street wise than city and played the ref like a trombone. Alan Smith should have been sent off far earlier imho, as he played all the game on or over the line. Bothroyd was crap but the few chances he did have Smithy was climbing all over him, Chopra also felt his weight on more than one occasion. Not a great performance from city, but atleast we tried to play football. If the game NUFC played is what success is about then fuck it. I remember watching Neath play rugby in the early 80s and thinking that if 9man rugby was what won you games, and it did, then I'd rather not be there to see it!



the first 20-30 minutes were pretty open, you can't expect a team ravaged by injury who are playing away from home against a pretty strong side to be playing open football for 90 minutes. We were hardly Bolton. 
As for the ref, he gave you countless free kicks all second half, I would say he was inconsistent, but favored you lot more than us.
Btw, you've obviously not watched much of NUFC over the years, that was an exercise in damage limitation, not pretty to watch (for either side), but there was still some good open football from both sides at times, and you have to keep in mind we had one young lad up front who was just being blooded in the reserves last season (who I thought had a canny game).




Fair play to Cardiff though you never gave up and a late equaliser looked on the cards.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 15, 2009)

badlands said:


> Etuhu's out for a while!
> 
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/09/15/kelvin-etuhu-out-for-two-months-91466-24692046/



They are losing the plot on that paper

the same day ...
ETUHU TO START AGAINST READING


----------



## 1927 (Sep 15, 2009)

Biffo said:


> No he doesn't. Newcastle are not a Premier League side. They are a Championship side.
> 
> Just because they have been a Premier League side for the last few years doesn't make them one now. They have lost most of their best players from last season but remain one of the favourites to get promoted - along with Boro and west Brom, the other relegated sides.
> 
> Newcastle are a Championship side. Nothing more.



I take issue with you there. They are a championship team with an extra £15million for 2 years. the parachute payments should be scrapped as they artificially affect the championship and lead to a self fulfilling prophecy of the promotion of the relegated clubs.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> They are losing the plot on that paper
> 
> the same day ...
> ETUHU TO START AGAINST READING



Yes! 

Terry 'I make up half my stories' Phillips gets caught out again. Excellent.

PWNED!


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> the parachute payments should be scrapped as they artificially affect the championship and lead to a self fulfilling prophecy of the promotion of the relegated clubs.



That's the ıdea though ınnıt, bastards that they are.


----------



## asbestos (Sep 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> I take issue with you there. They are a championship team with an extra £15million for 2 years. the parachute payments should be scrapped as they artificially affect the championship and lead to a self fulfilling prophecy of the promotion of the relegated clubs.



If it was being used to strengthen the squad (in our case) then I would say you may have a point, but considering we haven't purchased a soul, our club is in total limbo as regards to a manager/owner, we have a thread bare side at the moment, and Nicky Butt is _still_ getting a game (christ!), along with everyone having us down to do a Leeds, I don't think your point means much.

There is a far bigger divide between the top part of the premiership to the bottom part, than there is in the Championship. I don't think there's much between teams like Cardiff, boro, Sheff Utd, mackems, Hull, Burnley, Wigan, Bolton, WBA etc.

Look at Reading, where were they a few seasons ago?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 16, 2009)

asbestos said:


> If it was being used to strengthen the squad (in our case) then I would say you may have a point, but considering we haven't purchased a soul, our club is in total limbo as regards to a manager/owner, we have a thread bare side at the moment, and Nicky Butt is _still_ getting a game (christ!), along with everyone having us down to do a Leeds, I don't think your point means much.
> 
> There is a far bigger divide between the top part of the premiership to the bottom part, than there is in the Championship. I don't think there's much between teams like Cardiff, boro, Sheff Utd, mackems, Hull, Burnley, Wigan, Bolton, WBA etc.
> 
> Look at Reading, where were they a few seasons ago?



But the money is used to strengthen the squads. If you didnt have the guarantee of the parachute money then you would have had to release far more players than you have, and therefore the likes of Cardiff would be able to compete on a more level playing field.

Besides which NUFC's financial woes are of their own doing.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 16, 2009)

Surely more mobility between the Champ and the Prem would be good for football as a whole?  So I agree that the parachute payments are a daft ıdea.  I like the strangely socıalıstıc draft system they have ın the Amerıcan NFL.  Don't suppose ıt could be replıcated ın footıe though.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 16, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Surely more mobility between the Champ and the Prem would be good for football as a whole?  So I agree that the parachute payments are a daft ıdea.  I like the strangely socıalıstıc draft system they have ın the Amerıcan NFL.  Don't suppose ıt could be replıcated ın footıe though.



The other thing about American sports is that TV money and any league wide sposnsorship deals are shared equally. If EPL money was shared equally then the top 4 wouldn't be the same every season. Man Utd get the lions share of any tv money and the likes of Hull, Stoke etc get a pittance.


----------



## asbestos (Sep 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> But the money is used to strengthen the squads.



You can also waste a load of money on shit as most NUFC fans will tell you.

There is still a chance of free fall for us yet, it's early days still. I agree though with your sentiment, but I feel that any money gained by entering the Championship will be used to offset the bigger loss of money resulting from being relegated from the Premiership.


----------



## strung out (Sep 16, 2009)

clubs don't lose money from being relegated, they just receive a smaller wedge than if they were in the prem.


----------



## asbestos (Sep 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> clubs don't lose money from being relegated, they just receive a smaller wedge than if they were in the prem.



So they lose money then.

Or should I phrase it they lose _out_ on money by getting relegated.

As i've said I can't see every relegated team spending this money just on strengthening the squad, if at all. It will be used to cover outgoings, wages, lost gates, lost sponsorship etc.

Did those teams promoted last season all benefit from a bag of money they received by getting relegated?

Bar a typical Newcastle implosion the teams relegated this season are a lot stronger than those last season (Reading, Derby) where are they at the moment? Yo-Yo teams like Birmingham, WBA, boro, mackems are always going to be strong in the championship and shit in the prem, they've got it off to a fine art.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 16, 2009)

asbestos said:


> So they lose money then.
> 
> Or should I phrase it they lose _out_ on money by getting relegated.
> 
> ...



But if you get money for being relegated you have more money than teams that were always in the championship and that isnt fair!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2009)

But if the championship teams haven't achieved promotion, why should they get the same money?


----------



## strung out (Sep 16, 2009)

it's a load of bollocks. why should you get extra money for failing last season?


----------



## asbestos (Sep 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> But if you get money for being relegated you have more money than teams that were always in the championship and that isnt fair!



as already mentioned, I agree with you, and as I've already mentioned 2 of the teams relegated last year are in the bottom half of the Championship this year and struggling, 2 teams promoted last season did not get this *bonus*.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> But if the championship teams haven't achieved promotion, why should they get the same money?



You are missing the point completely, promoted sides get money for being in the EPL, thats fair enough, but when they drop down they continue to be paid more than other championship teams, that is not fair!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 16, 2009)

asbestos said:


> as already mentioned, I agree with you, and as I've already mentioned 2 of the teams relegated last year are in the bottom half of the Championship this year and struggling, 2 teams promoted last season did not get this *bonus*.



Th 3 teams relegated last season are the top 3 in the championship at present! Whcih 2 teams didnt get the bonus? I dont understand your post.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> You are missing the point completely, promoted sides get money for being in the EPL, thats fair enough, but when they drop down they continue to be paid more than other championship teams, that is not fair!



Fair enough. I understand your point.


----------



## asbestos (Sep 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> Th 3 teams relegated last season are the top 3 in the championship at present! Whcih 2 teams didnt get the bonus? I dont understand your post.




I was meaning the teams relegated the season before we were relegated -Derby & Reading.

The two teams that didn't receive a bonus yet were promoted last season are Burnley & Wolves.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2009)

It seems that city want a £6mil buyot clause and Ledley wants a £4mil one. 

I think Ledley's valuation is more accurate and that he really is only worth £4mil.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 16, 2009)

Gromit said:


> It seems that city want a £6mil buyot clause and Ledley wants a £4mil one.
> 
> I think Ledley's valuation is more accurate and that he really is only worth £4mil.



I think he really is only worth £4 after sunday's performance.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> I think he really is only worth £4 after sunday's performance.



I dont think he is even worth that


----------



## 1927 (Sep 16, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I dont think he is even worth that



Me neither,I only used the figure of £4 in an effort to be ironic after gromit posted £4million.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 16, 2009)

Hold on boys!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2009)

how much extra time! 

e2a yay!


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh yes!


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 16, 2009)

I chose to go to Villa Park next week over this match.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2009)

Phew. McFail nearly screwed that up for us but we held on to our lead despite being a man down.


----------



## badlands (Sep 16, 2009)

Heroic.

For once we were fucking heroic.

McFail can fuck off. The guy is a prick. Bad luck follows him around.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2009)

And we're back to fourth place in the Championship!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 17, 2009)

I may have been a bit harsh on McFail. My man on the scene reports that it was a 50/50 challenge and it was rather harsh of the ref to reach for a straight red.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 17, 2009)

Great three points. Well done City.


----------



## badlands (Sep 17, 2009)

please, please let this happen

http://www.clubcall.com/wolverhampton-wanderers/new-suitors-vokes-race-947540.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Cardiff got a small taste v us of what its like facing a prem team i think, we may have a small squad but the quality is there still. They need these kind of tests if they're going to compete in the prem someday.



you're not gloating any more


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 17, 2009)

> A licence hitch with Cardiff City's shirt sponsorship with a gambling company saw the club remove the logo from the kit for Wednesday's match.
> 
> The club recently secured a deal with 777ball and carried the name on the team's home shirt for the first time against Newcastle on Sunday.
> 
> ...



  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/8260805.stm


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 18, 2009)

Message from Vince 'supporters club' Alm



> We have received information from the West Midlands Police that the two pubs that were going to accept away fans have now been instructed not to open on the evening of this fixture.
> 
> We have been informed that no pubs will be open in the vicinity of the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1927 (Sep 18, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Message from Vince 'supporters club' Alm



How unlike West mids police to fuck around with city fans!!


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 19, 2009)

0-2.


----------



## badlands (Sep 19, 2009)

fucking horror show.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 19, 2009)

I really don't want to talk about it. Amazed how people got on Solomon's back. Him, Burke and Magennis seemed to be the only ones really trying.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 19, 2009)

i think we were lucky to get nil 

some players on that pitch that really did not look like they were interested.

Ledley looked like we would be lucky if anyone wanted him on a free transfer.

Burke, yet again like a work horse , Boothroyd, yet again like a cart horse .


----------



## 1927 (Sep 19, 2009)

Rae has to start in future, couldnt believe Solomon was the one taken off, should have been Ledley who should be given a month on the bench to kick his arse. Burke didnt stop, Magennis is like a wind up toy. Bothroyd should have gone off earlier too. Disillusioned aint the word. Kennedy once again had Routledge in his pocket, no song and dance just gets on with it. Hope the two Mc's are back soon.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 20, 2009)

1927 said:


> Rae has to start in future, couldnt believe Solomon was the one taken off, should have been Ledley who should be given a month on the bench to kick his arse. Burke didnt stop, Magennis is like a wind up toy. Bothroyd should have gone off earlier too. Disillusioned aint the word. Kennedy once again had Routledge in his pocket, no song and dance just gets on with it. Hope the two Mc's are back soon.



Ross wanted to go cos he did not like the idea of sitting on the bench .... i dont think that is going to be a problem when he is back


----------



## Biffo (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like I better get myself down to the Derby game on the 29th. Saw the first two master classes and missed the last two screw-ups.

Just finished reading DJ's book. What a fucking nightmare he had. Only five or six typos too


----------



## pauld (Sep 20, 2009)

*urban75 cardiff/qpr match report + pics*

Don't shoot the messenger! 

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-qpr-0910.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 20, 2009)

pauld said:


> Don't shoot the messenger!
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-qpr-0910.html



Pretty spot on, although how you managed to write all that without bursting into tears i will never know (perhaps you did)

Vince Alm has posted on another board that the crowd was actually less than announced cos they counted all the season ticket holders, but apparently 3,000 of them did not turn up yesterday, which means it was only a 17,000 crowd! (i tend to believe things he says)

On the subject of the stadium, i had to collect an extra ticket for my daughter yesterday.... now after spending millions of squids on a new ground, why on earth do they still have little plastic portacabins outside for ticket collections and match day sales? was it really that difficult to incorporate them into the bricks and mortar stadium?


----------



## pauld (Sep 20, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Pretty spot on, although how you managed to write all that without bursting into tears i will never know (perhaps you did)
> 
> Vince Alm has posted on another board that the crowd was actually less than announced cos they counted all the season ticket holders, but apparently 3,000 of them did not turn up yesterday, which means it was only a 17,000 crowd! (i tend to believe things he says)
> 
> On the subject of the stadium, i had to collect an extra ticket for my daughter yesterday.... now after spending millions of squids on a new ground, why on earth do they still have little plastic portacabins outside for ticket collections and match day sales? was it really that difficult to incorporate them into the bricks and mortar stadium?




Noticed Vince's comments - had always been under the naive impression that when crowd attendances were announced that was the number of people in the crowd!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 20, 2009)

pauld said:


> Noticed Vince's comments - had always been under the naive impression that when crowd attendances were announced that was the number of people in the crowd!




I have to say though, there did not look like 10,000 empty seats!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone else here going up for the 'Thriller in the Villa'?

if we dont imporve on yesterday we will get slaughtered.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 20, 2009)

from bbc



> Manchester City boss Mark Hughes has defended Craig Bellamy after an altercation between his striker and a supporter at Old Trafford.
> 
> The Welshman clashed with a spectator following United's 4-3 derby victory.
> 
> Hughes also confirmed substitute Javier Garrido was struck by a coin thrown from the home section of the stadium at half-time.



I wonder if this will be talked about for years to come the way the coin throwing and the cardiff / jacks derby is cited as evidence of us being animals


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Anyone else here going up for the 'Thriller in the Villa'?
> 
> if we dont imporve on yesterday we will get slaughtered.



Yeah I'm going! Not looking forward to it so much now.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 20, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Yeah I'm going! Not looking forward to it so much now.



I am just going to treat it as a day on the piss and a visit to a ground i have not been to before, it could be a long depressing journey otherwise.

I predict either a remarkable performance and an act of unexpected giant killing, or an incredibly humiliating hammering. My money is on the latter.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 21, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I am just going to treat it as a day on the piss and a visit to a ground i have not been to before, it could be a long depressing journey otherwise.
> 
> I predict either a remarkable performance and an act of unexpected giant killing, or an incredibly humiliating hammering. My money is on the latter.



I can't go now due to work commitments. I'm kind of relieved.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not going. It's hard too travel away to support your team when you want them to lose. Glamour league ties hurt our league progress. They always have. 

We'd have been promoted last year if we'd lost to the Arse at home. I'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 21, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I'm not going. It's hard too travel away to support your team when you want them to lose. Glamour league ties hurt our league progress. They always have.
> 
> We'd have been promoted last year if we'd lost to the Arse at home. I'm pretty sure of that.



Although i ended up taking home a riot policemans gloves at the Emirates replay so it's swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 22, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Yeah I'm going! Not looking forward to it so much now.



I am actually starting to look forward to it myself now. A trip away to a new ground and zero expectations from the team. Whatever happens i will not be coming away dispointed.


----------



## badlands (Sep 23, 2009)

sounds like we've done alright.

I reiterate as well, Adam Matthews is class.


----------



## aylee (Sep 24, 2009)

Hard lines to you guys .... saw the highlights of the Villa v Cardiff match on the BBC last night, and the last minute 'equaliser' certainly looked to be onside from the replay.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 24, 2009)

Where are the posts gone from yesterday afternoon gone? Is it because of the Ayatollah Smilie or something?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 24, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Although i ended up taking home a riot policemans gloves at the Emirates replay so it's swings and roundabouts.


 
Promotion or copper's gloves? I'd still prefer promotion soz. 

Best result as far as I'm concerned. Lost but in a way that won't hurt anyone's pride or confidence. 

Now the lads can concentrate on winning the league and the FA Cup.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Where are the posts gone from yesterday afternoon gone? Is it because of the Ayatollah Smilie or something?



yeah!


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 24, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Promotion or copper's gloves? I'd still prefer promotion soz.



But if we'd got promoted i'd have had to have given them back when we played them again.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Where are the posts gone from yesterday afternoon gone? Is it because of the Ayatollah Smilie or something?



That was on another thread wasn't it?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 24, 2009)

Last night was a MASSIVE  improvement on recent games, the boys done good. We had a lot of possession and whilst a few passes went astray, not as many as against QPR. There seemed to be more spark in the team and they were putting more effort in. Even Boothroyd pulled his finger out, but i think he was still not giving it 100%. 

However, whilst we worked hard, Villa hardly broke a sweat, they did not really need to, they always looked like they could go up another gear if they wanted to. It is easy to see while they are still in the Premiership and Newcastle are are in the Championship.

West Midlands Police were only mildly annoying.

Stadium nice, but there did not seem to be many exits (would not like to have to get out of there in a hurry) and the bogs must be the smallest bogs i have ever seen at a stadium, i have been in pub bogs that could accommodate more 'customers'.

e2a ... oh yeah, and we outsung the home crowd all game long ..... "one nil, and you still wont sing!" ... great to see such support, none of the booing nonsense we had at QPR
All in all, a great day out, team can be proud of themselves, and we can get back to proper football now.


----------



## badlands (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll break the silence shall I?

Yes, we had two goals disallowed.

There's no moaning here tho. 

We have an awful, truly awful defender in Hudson.  Ledley is increasingly clueless. Bothroyd likes arse on grass interaction. 

But on the tiny bright side of life, McNaughton and McCormack will return. It ain't all doom and gloom.

Apart from that we need a new central midfield, a central defender and a Sam Vokes type.

If we don't sign any loan players we are fucking doomed this year.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2009)

Pretty fair assessment. Unfortunately Jones doesn't see the midfield problem  thinks it's the fault of our strikers that we aren't doing well in front of goal. 

Hopefully the curse of having a prem opponant is over. The curse where we are shit the matches before and after. Unfortunately not much rest time till the next match so we might have one more shit match to go before we see an improvement, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Zeppo (Sep 26, 2009)

There are a few fans on the 606 board calling for Dave Jones to go. Personally I think he should have gone late last season. We are heading for mid table mediocrity unless something changes.  

Yes it is a bit knee jerk for wanting a change of managers but thi may happen unless we get some wins.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2009)

How short some people's memories are.


----------



## badlands (Sep 26, 2009)

editor said:


> How short some people's memories are.



Sad innit


----------



## 1927 (Sep 26, 2009)

Zeppo said:


> There are a few fans on the 606 board calling for Dave Jones to go. Personally I think he should have gone late last season. We are heading for mid table mediocrity unless something changes.
> 
> Yes it is a bit knee jerk for wanting a change of managers but thi may happen unless we get some wins.



OK so you want DJ to go, fair enough, but tell me this. Where on these islands, or this planet, will we find a man who could do half as well as DJ has done with the money DJ has had at his disposal. Just one name will do, but I dont think there is one.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 26, 2009)

editor said:


> How short some people's memories are.



The problem is, most of the supporters we have now have never seen City in any division other than the one we are in. They haven't seen us when we were crap trudging to Port Vale on a wet wednesday in November or freezing their nuts off at Torquay in January. They dont know what its like to watch city when the crowd changes were announced to the team there were that few people in the ground.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2009)

Dave Jones has worked miracles with the financial resources available to him. I just wish he didn't have this selective blindness when it comes to central midfield. Never have i heard him say its a priority. With him its always the defence or strikers that are to blame for our results when the best striker in the world isn't going to do shit if you have a weak midfield. Weak midfield also puts too much pressure on defences. 

He finds bargains everywhere else on park. Why can't he find a bargain buys better than McPhail and Rae. They must be out there. Why does he over-rate Ledley to the point where we don't sell him?


----------



## Zeppo (Sep 26, 2009)

In a better mood now. DJ should be given more time. Where are the good managers out there. CCFC have been through worse and I hope we can start winning again.


----------



## badlands (Sep 28, 2009)

Some good news for once

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1810688,00.html


----------



## strung out (Sep 28, 2009)

preferred your kit with no sponsor on. yours, leicester and west brom's kits are the best kits i've seen this season.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 28, 2009)

badlands said:


> Some good news for once
> 
> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1810688,00.html




HA Ha!.... those 777 shirts will now be collectors items! (shame they were so shit)

there be tittle tattle on the beeb that we might get banned from Jackland Bit odd, considering it was the jacks that were the ones that played up.



> RIDSDALE: "But as soon as possible we should get back to treating [the Welsh derby] like a normal league fixture".



Will never happen matey


----------



## Flashman (Sep 29, 2009)

Just the nine first teamers out for tonight 

I'd take a draw at Cardiff any time though.


----------



## badlands (Sep 29, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Just the nine first teamers out for tonight
> 
> I'd take a draw at Cardiff any time though.



tbh you could field your youth team and still beat us at the moment.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 29, 2009)

badlands said:


> tbh you could field your youth team and still beat us at the moment.



Fear not. I'm going to tonight and I'm bringing my lucky mojo that saw right royal wins over Scunthorpe and Brizzle City. 

3-0 to City.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 29, 2009)

badlands said:


> tbh you could field your youth team and still beat us at the moment.



Nah, we usually come out second best in the battle of the sheep shaggers.


----------



## badlands (Sep 29, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Nah, we usually come out second best in the battle of the sheep shaggers.



I assure you we are awful at the moment. 

Tho if we score first you could get a hiding. (I see half your team are injured!)

And Biffo our lucky heather is there.

I feel a little optimistic.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2009)

rampage!
6-1 so far


----------



## badlands (Sep 29, 2009)

After his rallying call yesterday and his performance tonight

Chopra for captain!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 29, 2009)

badlands said:


> After his rallying call yesterday and his performance tonight
> 
> Chopra for captain!!!!!!!!!!!!



He could do with spreading them goals about a bit to make sure we win more games. (some people are never happy  )


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> He could do with spreading them goals about a bit to make sure we win more games. (some people are never happy  )


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2009)

Mighty MIGHTY Cardiff City!


----------



## badlands (Sep 29, 2009)

Baggies, Preston and Boro all lost

Fifth!!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jones out, NOW!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting stat....

Tonight Cardiff took 64 minutes to score six goals
Our friends down west have only scored 5 goals in ten games


----------



## badlands (Sep 29, 2009)

badlands said:


> Tho if we score first you could get a hiding. (I see half your team are injured!)
> 
> And Biffo our lucky heather is there.
> 
> I feel a little optimistic.



I am Derren Brown.

But better.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 30, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Nah, we usually come out second best in the battle of the sheep shaggers.



Your pessimism  was well founded. 

I was pessimistic too but glad to say my team proved my doubts wrong this time. 

I think two of Chopra's goals were offside mind. Now I know Dave Jones says these offside rulings even themselves out but i think i would have preferred to have won this match 4-1 and had the genuine goals ruled offside in previous matches stand.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 30, 2009)

The first goal being miles offside then losing our best defender not long after didn't help. Fucking injuries 

But anyway, fair fucks to ya.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 30, 2009)

Well done Chops. A damn fine night all round. I'm going to have to get down to more games by the looks of it.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 30, 2009)

Which one is you? I thought you were older tbh.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 30, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Which one is you? I thought you were older tbh.



HaHa! I am a bit 

I don't know who the kids were actually.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 30, 2009)

Biffo said:


> HaHa! I am a bit
> 
> I don't know who the kids were actually.



waited for ages last night for Chops to appear, but evidently he was still trying to track down the ,match ball. i dont know who the kids are either and it was my mate who sponsored the game and so got to chose and present the MOM. He said thta t half time they were discusiing who was in the running and somone suggested Whittingham, but Mike vetoed it on the basis that he didnt want him in the photo with those ears!!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 30, 2009)

The proof if anyone needed it.

Peter Whittingham






Pob


----------



## Gromit (Sep 30, 2009)

Dave has been quoted on Wales Online as slating Jay for getting to the pitch late. 

He's not saying where Jay was but is quoted as saying if he'd had another centre forward on the bench he'd have sub'd Jay. 

Erm Josh is a centre forward. You brought him on as such for Chops at the end. Duh!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 30, 2009)

1927 said:


> waited for ages last night for Chops to appear, but evidently he was still trying to track down the ,match ball. i dont know who the kids are either and it was my mate who sponsored the game and so got to chose and present the MOM. He said thta t half time they were discusiing who was in the running and somone suggested Whittingham, but Mike vetoed it on the basis that he didnt want him in the photo with those ears!!



He left the pitch with the ball the same time as everyone else. Was he doing his press MoM interview perchance? I presume they do them before the presentation.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 30, 2009)

Gromit said:


> He left the pitch with the ball the same time as everyone else. Was he doing his press MoM interview perchance? I presume they do them before the presentation.



He was subbed tho! Maybe it was different ball to the one he scored with and wanted the real one!!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 30, 2009)

He came back on at the whistle wearing training gear, crossed to the Bob Bank, picked up the actual match ball (which a ball boy was trying to grab but a marshal threw to Chopra) and then walked off with the rest of the squad. He was about the last but third to leave the pitch.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 2, 2009)

For years my mate has put on outrageous bets before the game, some of them have been so mad they have had us in stitches.

Last tuesday his £1 double.... Whittingham to score first and city to win 6-1 had us all chuckling.... for 75 minutes 

needless to say the last 15 minutes of the game he was a nervous wreck, praying that we would not score 7. In fact he had to go out of the ground cos he could not cope. He went home £750 richer


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 3, 2009)

Am i missing something. Jones is pleased about his selection dilema midfield.

He has to choose between two inconsistent, over rated, mediocre players


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeeeeha!

1-0, the Toby Jug scores a penalty.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 3, 2009)

Ledley and McCornack on the bench. We must have one of the most valuable benches in the championship* today  

(*based on the price tag PR has given them)


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 3, 2009)

clint iguana said:


> ledley and mccornack on the bench. We must have one of the most valuable benches in the championship* today
> 
> (*based on the price tag pr has given them)



:d
2-0

:d:d


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 3, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> For years my mate has put on outrageous bets before the game, some of them have been so mad they have had us in stitches.
> 
> Last tuesday his £1 double.... Whittingham to score first and city to win 6-1 had us all chuckling.... for 75 minutes
> 
> needless to say the last 15 minutes of the game he was a nervous wreck, praying that we would not score 7. In fact he had to go out of the ground cos he could not cope. He went home £750 richer


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> For years my mate has put on outrageous bets before the game, some of them have been so mad they have had us in stitches.
> 
> Last tuesday his £1 double.... Whittingham to score first and city to win 6-1 had us all chuckling.... for 75 minutes
> 
> needless to say the last 15 minutes of the game he was a nervous wreck, praying that we would not score 7. In fact he had to go out of the ground cos he could not cope. He went home £750 richer



I heard that today he had Whittingham to score first and Cardiff to lead 0-2 at half time with a Matthews goal from his own half! That really aint going to happen now is it?


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 3, 2009)

3-0... no make that 4!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it just coincidence that Ledley hasn't [plaed and we've scored 10 goals?

No, in my opinion.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks like Jay must have got up off his arse for a few minutes


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 3, 2009)

1927 said:


> Is it just coincidence that Ledley hasn't [plaed and we've scored 10 goals?
> 
> No, in my opinion.



Shhh.. he's on now


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 3, 2009)

west brom and preston no score draw ... that will do nicely


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Shhh.. he's on now



So is Ross, replacing that waste of space Chopra, couldn't even score today!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 3, 2009)

Congratulations swansea, seven goals this season now


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> west brom and preston no score draw ... that will do nicely



and noocastle v brizzle!
good results all round  10 goals in a week! blydi ell


----------



## badlands (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it the camel? 

Or is it something else?

I'm smelling something.

And Ross is back to boot.

Come on!

You mighty, beautiful bluebirds.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2009)

Great result.

Just reading the live updates for the match and it was giving the reason for yellows such as Unsporting Behaviour.

Out of interest i went back to look at the Derby game to see what they put down for Livermore smacking someone in the face. No reason given. No surprises as it was voilent conduct which is meant to be a red card not a yellow.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2009)

Ten goals in two games. Tidy!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2009)

Amazingly despite that dreadful run we are actually in a better psoition than at the same point last season. We were in 4th place after 11 games, same as this year, but this year we have more points and are nearer to the 1st place team. Not bad really, the only three teams above us are the three that came down. Of the three teams that were above us this time last seaosn, two (Brum and Wolves) were promoted.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't get too excited boys. 

We'll change our style of play after Christmas according to Dave Jones' Old School Bumper Book Of Managerial Practice. We'll throw it all away then as we usually do, fixing something that wasn't broken then doggedly sticking to the new tactics despite them not working.

Enjoy yourselves till Christmas though.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2009)

The stats are crazy for today's game, considering the result:


Possession   
* Watford 50%
* Cardiff 50%

Shots on target
* Watford 10
* Cardiff 8

Shots off target
* Watford 6
* Cardiff 7

Corners
* Watford 13
* Cardiff 4

Fouls
* Watford 20
* Cardiff 7


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 3, 2009)

editor said:


> Ten goals in two games. Tidy!




did you nip up the road to the game son?


----------



## badlands (Oct 3, 2009)

How come Bothroyd heads clear every defensive corner we face but can't win a single header in the opponents area?

I'm being picky I know.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2009)

badlands said:


> How come Bothroyd heads clear every defensive corner we face but can't win a single header in the opponents area?
> 
> I'm being picky I know.



He employs the same skill for both. To clear them from the Cardiff net he actually attempts to head them in.


----------



## badlands (Oct 3, 2009)

Gromit said:


> He employs the same skill for both. To clear them from the Cardiff net he actually attempts to head them in.





Being picky again,

yet again the international break (or snow break or any break) conspires against us.

We'd murder Palace if it was this Tuesday.


----------



## badlands (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm the proud owner of a fantastic seat from Ninian.

Fits my bum luverly.

Its being drilled to my wall tomorrow.

1927, I am forever in your debt mate.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 5, 2009)

I know most of you will check the official website... but for those that have not (and don't have season tickets) there is an offer on to save money for next two home games


----------



## 1927 (Oct 16, 2009)

Back to real football tomorrow!!

I have always said that to judge the strength of  a team look at the bench.

Gentlemen, tomorrow our bench will consist of

Adam Matthews
Gabor Gypes
Kevin MacNaughton
Ross McCormack
Solomon Taiwo
Ricky Scimeca
Peter Enckleman

Now for me you have the makings of a very good championship side there, most would walk into just about any other team in the division!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> Back to real football tomorrow!!
> 
> I have always said that to judge the strength of  a team look at the bench.
> 
> ...




True true. Good to see the Macs fit again. Hoping for 3 points tomorrow followed by another goal fest on Tuesday (as I'll be there).

C'mon Jonesy, make Neil Warnock all stroppy and get the boys to batter his team


----------



## badlands (Oct 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> True true. Good to see the Macs fit again. Hoping for 3 points tomorrow followed by another goal fest on Tuesday (as I'll be there).
> 
> C'mon Jonesy, make Neil Warnock all stroppy and get the boys to batter his team



What,

you're not going tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fuck it, we're gonna get stuffed.

Get your lucky arse down there please.

(3 points guaranteed against Coventry)

I'm getting rich on your attendance by the way.


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 17, 2009)

1927 said:


> Back to real football tomorrow!!



thump them, please.


----------



## badlands (Oct 17, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> thump them, please.



If we score first.

We'll tamp 'em.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 17, 2009)

badlands said:


> What,
> 
> you're not going tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it fella  Can't make tomorrow as Mrs Biffo is working and I've got the little Biffs to look after. Best case scenario is a few weekend home games postponed this winter so that they will be re-arranged for mid-week evening games in the Spring..... or City offer me some kind of creche facility down the stadium


----------



## shakermaker88 (Oct 17, 2009)

Have fun everyones who's going today. Can't make it but will be at Sheff Utd next week. Blooooobirds \O/ /O\ \O/ /O\


----------



## Biffo (Oct 17, 2009)

Bloody ell  Should have gone. 

Missed McPhail apparently. Things you tought you'd never say...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Bloody ell  Should have gone.
> 
> Missed McPhail apparently. Things you tought you'd never say...



it's all your blydi fault mun! 

shite result considering form and results against palace 
still, up to third is good! tidy


----------



## 1927 (Oct 17, 2009)

International break upsets City run, there's a surprise!

Typical Warnock team, Diaye should have gone off on 36 minutes, but ref bottled it and didnt give him a second yellow.

There was a lot of niggle, two pens turned down, one 90%, one cast iron.

Chopra had to be restrained at the end and was held back by more than one steward as he tried to atke the Palace skippers head off, evidently it erupted in the tunnel aftwerwards.

The ref was having only his 4th ever game at this level, he took chareg of our game against Wolves last Nov, and had a mare then too iirc. Why give an inexperinced ref a game like this when  you know there is likely to be aggro, and involving a team that is likely to be a contender when mistakes are likely to be more costly?

Oh yeah, and we missed McPhail, but it was good to see Ross back.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2009)

Pretty much nail on head 1927. 

Palace should be ashamed to call themselves football players. I'm upset Alan Lee has joined a team of dirty cheating cunts. That wasn't a team of sportsmen and the ref should be sacked for allowing the beautiful game to be soiled in such fashion.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2009)

Palace were filthy against us at their ground last year.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2009)

Almost as bad as then. Some Cardiff blood was split (with no card or warning) but at least no one went to hospital this time.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 18, 2009)

All this and we've still moved up to third!


----------



## pauld (Oct 18, 2009)

*urban75 match report and pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-palace-0910.html


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 19, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Pretty much nail on head 1927.
> 
> Palace should be ashamed to call themselves football players. I'm upset Alan Lee has joined a team of dirty cheating cunts. That wasn't a team of sportsmen and the ref should be sacked for allowing the beautiful game to be soiled in such fashion.



Bollocks.

When a team of cheating diving prima-donnas like Cardiff react in such a way it tells me that Palace are doing something right for once.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2009)

pauld;9839521][URL]http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-palace-0910.html[/URL][/QUOTE]Great report![QUOTE=Stoat Boy said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> When a team of cheating diving prima-donnas like Cardiff react in such a way it tells me that Palace are doing something right for once.


Let me see. Whose word shall I take on that?

Yours or someone _who was actually there_ and doesn't spout the kind of unpleasant bigotry you've been slopping all over these boards recently?

No contest. Your opinion is worthless. You can't even get your basic facts right: Cardiff were right at the top of the Fair Play league last season, fool. Palace were near the bottom.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/stats/fairplay?league=ENG.2&year=2008&cc=5739


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 19, 2009)

editor said:


> No contest. Your opinion is worthless. You can't even get your basic facts right: Cardiff were at the top of the Fair Play league last season, fool.



So Cardiff dont foul. 

Dont mean they dont cheat.

And yes, you are right I was not there but I know people who were and what they told me was that Cardiff spent the entire game trying to get Palace players sent off. I loathe that in football. 

To be honest I have never given a monkeys about Cardiff beyond sharing the common view in the majority of the football world of how they should not be allowed to play in the English league but I will happily put them on my shit list now.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> And yes, you are right I was not there but I know people who were and what they told me was that Cardiff spent the entire game trying to get Palace players sent off. I loathe that in football.


Sure they did.

That'll be why posters on *Palace's own fan website* are wondering why their own players weren't sent off. 



> ambrose looks like he's going to be replaced by scannell with hamstring. n'diaye lucky not to be sent off...





> Wonder if the FA will take retrospective action against N'Diaye and Fonte.
> 
> N'Diaye for his tackle and Fonte for kicking out at Chopra.





> Fonte....hearts in mouth.....dont know whats happening.....did the ref see it??.....they're taking their time...Fonte deserves to be sent off....AND HE STAYS ON THE FIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Fonte was lucky not to be sent off by the sounds of things.



etc etc etc 
http://www.holmesdale.net/page.php?id=106&tid=91569&page=6


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2009)

And another comment from the CP board (which is rather good):


> It was a cracking game yesterday & a really good day out. Had no problems from the Cardiff fans, had a beer in Walkabout before the game & Wetherspoons after, good banter & no hostility.
> 
> N'Diaye should have been sent off, his yellow was deserved & his lunge was reckless. The ref took his time in making his decision & I think if Chopra (surprise surprise) made less of a drama out of it he would have gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 19, 2009)

editor said:


> etc etc etc
> http://www.holmesdale.net/page.php?id=106&tid=91569&page=6




Also from that thread....

"The Welsh commentators have said......"

Hardly an unbiased source for the information that people are commenting on although to be fair to complete that quote it does go on to say that Palace were on top. 

And thats the point aint it. People expect Palace to just roll over. Well sod that for a game of soldiers.

When I see Palace getting slated for their style of play it tells me one thing. And that is that they aint letting the other side win. Good. 

From what I can have read from both sides 1-1 was a fair result with perhaps Palace just shading it.  Palace have their backs to the wall at the moment in terms of financial pressure and its a real make do and mend team. 

So whinging and whining from the likes of Cardiff makes my heart soar because it tells me that the team have spirit.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 19, 2009)

Such loyalty Stoat Boy but the fact remains that your manager teaches players to be dirty dangerous cunts. It's no secret. 

Loyal as I am to Cardiff I'd hand in my season ticket if he ever came to Cardiff as manager.


----------



## strung out (Oct 19, 2009)

warnock was a cunt when he managed in the lower leagues and now he's 'made it', he's just a cunt with a bigger budget and bigger voice in the media


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> warnock was a cunt when he managed in the lower leagues and now he's 'made it', he's just a cunt with a bigger budget and bigger voice in the media



I would hardly claim he has 'made it' with Palace.

In Warnock I see a manager who has the ability to inspire his players to give 100% and for a team in the position that Palace are in at the moment in terms of our off the field issues its excatly what I need.

I have issues with him in that I cannot understand why he does not make more of certain players we have but I still see a team that can upset anybody on their day as has been witnessed.

This is a Palace side that can lose 0-4 at home to Scunthorpe and then go and beat WBA away with some ease so its a mixed bag but I like to see my team play with passion and in the Championship its what matters.

In fact in the whole of British football brute force does matter. The only difference between a Palace doing it and somebody like the top clubs is the reporting. How many times have you seen a very physical top side get praised for being ' competitive' and a lower league team get slated for brutality ?

And all I do know is that when Palace are being slagged off for their aggression on the pitch it usually co-incides with them doing pretty well. Works for me.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Hardly an unbiased source for the information that people are commenting on although to be fair to complete that quote it does go on to say that Palace were on top.


Some of the comments were from *Palace supporters at the game*, you clueless clown.


----------



## strung out (Oct 19, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> I would hardly claim he has 'made it' with Palace.



pretty much every football supporter in the country knows who he is, as opposed to 15 years ago when he was unnoticed at huddersfield, notts county and plymouth, being just as much of a dickhead then as he is now.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 19, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> In Warnock I see a manager who has the ability to inspire his players to give 100%



And when that fails, blame Carlos Tevez.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> When a *team of cheating diving prima-donnas *like Cardiff react in such a way it tells me that Palace are doing something right for once.



Proof or STFU!

I on the other hand have proof that we should have had a penalty and a sending off, in addition to the one the ref bottled!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 20, 2009)

Still waiting Stoat Boy!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 20, 2009)

1927 said:


> Still waiting Stoat Boy!




Waiting for what ? 

The one single photograph, provided by a Cardiff fan and taken from an angle that could mean anything is proof that Palace pulled off the crime of the century on Saturday ? 

Honestly, I think the giddy heights of the championship are proving a little to rareified for you lot. Its a physical game and if you players cannot hack it in the penalty box then they should not be on the pitch. 

Palace played to their strengths and that nullified your strengths. 

Get over it.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2009)

2-0 up and looking good. West Brom are currently 1-0 down to the Jacks and Newcastle are drawing so we could be slipping right up that table!

*edit - Newcastle are now losing! 
COME ON CITY!!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2009)

2-0 will do very nicely indeed. 
And Newcastle have lost... come on you Jacks!


----------



## badlands (Oct 20, 2009)

Well,

here we are near the top of the mountain.

And I'm quite liking this 'rarefied' atmosphere. Maybe its because we've been used to it for a few seasons.

If I look all the way down the mountain I can just make out a huffing and puffing Palace fan struggling to make it barely half way up. 

I think the atmosphere's got to him.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 21, 2009)

God even Swansea are better than Palace right now. How depressing must that be for them


----------



## 1927 (Oct 21, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Waiting for what ?
> 
> The one single photograph, provided by a Cardiff fan and taken from an angle that could mean anything is proof that Palace pulled off the crime of the century on Saturday ?
> 
> ...



We're used to the rarified atmosphere thanks.

The photo was of an elbow on Joe Ledley, I think yoiu will find that is against the rules of the game old boy, but is par for the course against one of Colin Wanker's teams. I suggest it is Palace who can't hack it, play football or fuck off!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 21, 2009)

Gromit said:


> God even Swansea are better than Palace right now. How depressing must that be for them



Its not depressing, just slightly puzzling as to why the likes of Swansea or Cardiff are even playing in an ENGLISH league.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 21, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Its not depressing, just slightly puzzling as to why the likes of Swansea or Cardiff are even playing in an ENGLISH league.



_Oh no you didn't!_


----------



## 1927 (Oct 21, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Its not depressing, just slightly puzzling as to why the likes of Swansea or Cardiff are even playing in an ENGLISH league.



It isn't and never has been called the ENGLISH Football League.FACT

Apart from that your post deserves no comment.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 21, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Its not depressing, just slightly puzzling as to why the likes of Swansea or Cardiff are even playing in an ENGLISH league.



Virgin.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 21, 2009)

Burke is looking great at the moment 

So four games. Four wins. 1 goal conceded. The Biffo-run goes on....... and the good news is that I will hopefully get to the Forest game too. 

Nice little warm up before the Specials gig. Tidy like


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2009)

Michael Chopra named an Ambassador for England 2018!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/8321601.stm


----------



## badlands (Oct 23, 2009)

Bye bye grandstand.

Fuck.

How painful is that.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8322381.stm


----------



## Biffo (Oct 23, 2009)

badlands said:


> Bye bye grandstand.
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> ...



Gutting to watch but a nice view of the the stadium is revealed. Every cloud and all that


----------



## Gromit (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah watching that video is heart churning. But we knew it would happen one day and in fact at times were impatient for it to happen.

In other news I'm told Swansea tickets will be £30. No doubt trying to pass on the extra policing cost to fans the wankers.
An extra £5 to all fans home and away. They'll need an 18k attendance to cover it (what they got last time we played them there, their highest attendance i might add) when their average is 14k.

I'd like us to not turn up and cost them money like what happened at Wolves that one year where we were banned but they still had to pay the cops.


----------



## shakermaker88 (Oct 23, 2009)

Cant wait till 2moro, safe journey for all going t'up Sheffield!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 24, 2009)

3-2 to City with 25 mins left. Another two goals for Whittingham. Come on City!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 3-2 to City with 25 mins left. Another two goals for Whittingham. Come on City!



Mrs27 decided to do the hoovering just before half time, not much happening so I turned radio down while she did it. I come back 5mins later  and its 2-2!!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 24, 2009)

1927 said:


> Mrs27 decided to do the hoovering just before half time, not much happening so I turned radio down while she did it. I come back 5mins later  and its 2-2!!



. 4-2. Game over. Whitts hattrick. Great 3 points. Top of the league maybe?


----------



## badlands (Oct 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> . 4-2. Game over. Whitts hattrick. Great 3 points. Top of the league maybe?



Game over?

I just shit myself.

Then I pissed myself.

I'm a mess.

A delirious mess.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 24, 2009)

badlands said:


> Game over?
> 
> I just shit myself.
> 
> ...



HaHa! Should have known better after the end of the 1st half. You've got to laugh at the Sheff Utd player getting booked for whipping his shirt off to celebrate his disallowed goal.

Oh well. Deep breath. Good result


----------



## badlands (Oct 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> HaHa! Should have known better after the end of the 1st half. You've got to laugh at the Sheff Utd player getting booked for whipping his shirt off to celebrate his disallowed goal.
> 
> Oh well. Deep breath. Good result



We won in Yorkshire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scored more than anyone else. Best goal difference.

And we're splitting the premiership reject moneybags.

Plus we are the most exciting team in the league.

If we don't go up the premiership will beg us to join.

Told you I'm delirious.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 24, 2009)

Typical. When i went to Utd last year it was a boring dull game.

I wanted to go again this year but Wales sucked up my finances. What happens? A blinding match.

Not that I begrudge anyone who did go. Great result for us. 

Whits has earned the right to be poor in the next two games if he wants (he is Mr Inconsistent) and i won't even grumble about it... but i hope he keeps this run of form going instead.


----------



## badlands (Oct 24, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Typical. When i went to Utd last year it was a boring dull game.
> 
> I wanted to go again this year but Wales sucked up my finances. What happens? A blinding match.
> 
> ...



8 goals in the last 6 games ain't bad. Or is it 9?

In fact its unbelievable from midfield.

Plus if he goes anonymous, yank him and we bring on McCormack. Or Etuhu.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 24, 2009)

badlands said:


> 8 goals in the last 6 games ain't bad. Or is it 9?
> 
> In fact its unbelievable from midfield.
> 
> Plus if he goes anonymous, yank him and we bring on McCormack. Or Etuhu.



I was moaning about Whitts at the villa game and then he scored 9 in 6. Amazing really.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2009)

We're *second* in the Championship.

Lovely!


----------



## badlands (Oct 24, 2009)

How many pens have we been awarded last season and this?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2009)

badlands said:


> How many pens have we been awarded last season and this?



Thing is supporters of every other team in the division think we are lukcy to get so many penalties, but under DJ,a nd especially last season and this, we get the ball in the box. Teams that get the ball in the box that often will get penalties, teams shit themsleves against the pace of Burke and Ross, and the sheer presence of Jay. Long gone are the days of the long ball over the top, or the kick downfield and hope that Earnie gets on the end of it.

We broke the record last year and look like challenging it again this season. If we carry on like this Whitts is going to have 30 goals and get beaten to top scorer by the 40 oddd of Chops!!


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> HaHa! Should have known better after the end of the 1st half. You've got to laugh at the Sheff Utd player getting booked for whipping his shirt off to celebrate his disallowed goal.


I did have to laugh at that myself! Cardiff had a goal disallowed in the first half and some Cardiff fans were still celebrating when our keeper was taking the free kick so I guess it was karma!

Bit gutted we didn't get a result cos I think we deserved a draw (we were certainly better than we have been lately) but I guess Cardiff just put their chances away


----------



## Gromit (Oct 24, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thing is supporters of every other team in the division think we are lukcy to get so many penalties, but under DJ,a nd especially last season and this, we get the ball in the box. Teams that get the ball in the box that often will get penalties, teams shit themsleves against the pace of Burke and Ross, and the sheer presence of Jay. Long gone are the days of the long ball over the top, or the kick downfield and hope that Earnie gets on the end of it.
> 
> We broke the record last year and look like challenging it again this season. If we carry on like this Whitts is going to have 30 goals and get beaten to top scorer by the 40 oddd of Chops!!



Yep we are getting pens because championship defenders are having to resort to giving penalties away to us or watch us score in open play.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 25, 2009)

Belting game.  

What a hangover!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 25, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Belting game.
> 
> What a hangover!



I can sympathise with you mate, great day but am feeling worse for wear now. Getting the train home when half cut is an adventure.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2009)

I was sying to someone the other day that I hoped that as things were going so well on the field I hoped that the demons off the field dint fuck us up. Too many of our players have been in the NOTW recently for domestic problems, and now there are rumours flying round that Ross has been a silly boy. I wont repeat them here tho.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 26, 2009)

Remember Tony Bird? He's a professional dog groomer nowadays or at least he trained to be one!

http://www.givemefootball.com/pfa/pfa-news/careers-after-football-bird-has-gone-to-the-dogs-i


----------



## badlands (Oct 26, 2009)

Ridsdale on Talkshite for the next two hours.

Gotta to be worth a listen as he just cant help himself can he. 

Expect some veiled allusions to this that or t'other.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 26, 2009)

It's confirmed. I'll be at the Forest game. Bring on the next goal fest


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2009)

1927 said:


> I was sying to someone the other day that I hoped that as things were going so well on the field I hoped that the demons off the field dint fuck us up. Too many of our players have been in the NOTW recently for domestic problems, and now there are rumours flying round that Ross has been a silly boy. I wont repeat them here tho.



Matter of public record now. Drink driving charge after crashing his car down the bay. Silly boy but I don't think it will affect his football.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 30, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Matter of public record now. Drink driving charge after crashing his car down the bay. Silly boy but I don't think it will affect his football.



he will be Ok for the swansea game.... it's a bubble, everyone has to go by bus


----------



## 1927 (Oct 30, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Matter of public record now. Drink driving charge after crashing his car down the bay. Silly boy but I don't think it will affect his football.



Arguably it will improve it. His period out due to injury was put down to him having tight hamstrings caused by driving back and for to Scotland!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 31, 2009)

In other news i've bought next season's season ticket. In OCTOBER. Its starting to get silly now.

I suspect they want the early cash for the Langston buyout though.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2009)

Gromit said:


> In other news i've bought next season's season ticket. In OCTOBER. Its starting to get silly now.
> 
> I suspect they want the early cash for the Langston buyout though.



I think the 5 year freeze is great news for fans. OK, if you can't afford to pay now its a bummer, but for those that can they could theoretically be watching Premiership football for £400 a season, that has to be a  bargain.


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2009)

or league one football!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2009)

strung_out said:


> or league one football!



I didnt realise there were plans to revert to the old names for the Divisons!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 31, 2009)

1927 said:


> I think the 5 year freeze is great news for fans. OK, if you can't afford to pay now its a bummer, but for those that can they could theoretically be watching Premiership football for £400 a season, that has to be a  bargain.



BARGAIN? Not sue about that, cheap compared to many other premiership clubs perhaps, but not a bargain .... £24 for 90 minutes of football is extortion (and that is the cheap seats)


----------



## shakermaker88 (Oct 31, 2009)

Any decent pubs showing the game? Ive got a TV but its a shite reception and i simply hate London pubs (rubbish chips, ridiculous prices and full of cockneys).


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 1, 2009)

shakermaker88 said:


> Any decent pubs showing the game? Ive got a TV but its a shite reception and i simply hate London pubs (rubbish chips, ridiculous prices and full of cockneys).


The Forest Game? its on BBC two, lots of places you should be able to watch it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 1, 2009)

City team not safe in Swansea.... what is the world coming to? Surely they have loads of away teams come to town, they should be able to deal with this.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 1, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> City team not safe in Swansea.... what is the world coming to? Surely they have loads of away teams come to town, they should be able to deal with this.



I can't but help think that the police obsessions with this fixture only helps to glamourise it and heightens the tension between the 2 sets of supporters. By this ridiculous request to the Cardiff team not to trvake the day before game they have only worsened the situation and in the pervers world of football hooilganism will have handed Tanky and the boys a victory a week before the game. If the police dont think that the Swansea fans will use the fact that they stopped the team travelling as something to boats about then they are more naiive than I am.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrggghhshite!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 1, 2009)

ddraig said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrggghhshite!



So fucking annoying, I want to be top of the league!


----------



## badlands (Nov 1, 2009)

Biffo, did you wear different socks or underwear?

We bossed it for every minute from 15 mins to 85.

Why the fuck didn't McCormack come on for the last 20 mins?

If we're going up we have to win these games.

Them trying to get Whittingham sent off was fucking awful.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2009)

A draw probably best as far as Leicester are concerned. Had a feeling F*r*st would nick one.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 1, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> So fucking annoying, I want to be top of the league!



I don't. We don't play too well with the tag of leaders and being top makes us a bigger target, the Jacks would get a massive buzz knocking us off the top and would only serve to get them going a bit more!


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2009)

badlands said:


> Biffo, did you wear different socks or underwear?
> 
> We bossed it for every minute from 15 mins to 85.
> 
> ...



I didn't buy a programme this time. That's where it went wrong. 

Gutted. Diving time-wasting scabby bastards.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 2, 2009)

1927 said:


> I don't. We don't play too well with the tag of leaders and being top makes us a bigger target, the Jacks would get a massive buzz knocking us off the top and would only serve to get them going a bit more!



That was some of the fastest, exciting football we've seen played at the new stadium. By both sides. I don't begrudge forest a point. They earned it. 

I didn't want to be top of the league either as our lads all too easily become complacent at the top. I want us to stay hungry. 

All that aside it's still annoying to drop 2 points due to a tired team (well it was a really fast tempo game) when we still had two subs left. Gypes and Mac should have come on. Boothroyd was dead on his feet at the end. Dave Jones lost that match not the players.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 4, 2009)

Bring on the Jacks! 

0-3 to us. Rosco scores two. 

I'll be in the middle of a 78.6 mile race on the Pembrokeshire Coast during the match and I’m off down to St David’s later today to prepare for it, but i have every intention of slowing myself down on Saturday lunchtime with some sort of radio to listen to it. And I’ll be whipping the earphones out when we score too, as I’m sure I’ll be able to hear us celebrating from the far side of St Brides bay!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 4, 2009)

looks like both managers on saturday are up for the kiss of death award (manager of the month)  let's hope our friend down west wins

and if that was not bad enough news.... look who the ref is


----------



## badlands (Nov 4, 2009)

Probert the ref!

Fuck.

Fuck.

Fuck.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 5, 2009)

badlands said:


> Probert the ref!
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> ...



Why did Jones have to slag him off in public like that?  It's hardly going to endear us to him is it?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 5, 2009)

I know its tradition to say these things after the match and not before but why wait?

1. The ref was rubbish!
2. That was never a penalty!! Diving bastard swans and the ref knew it.
3. He should be shot for giving us that red card.
4. How much did Swansea pay him?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2009)

Boothroyd and whittingham out for tomorrows game, both injured? or is it just more mind games?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 6, 2009)

The more I think about it the more I think Chopra deliberately sought his 5th yellow. 

He was going to have to sit a game out sooner or later and as Cardiff see him as a key asset I wonder if they were scared that Swansea might try and nobble him for some of the season with injury causing tackles. Or whether his firey temperment might have landed him a straight red in such a heated match where I'm sure he'd have been baited.  

Is this a match we are prepared to write off to protect our best players. Is that why all these sudden injuries?!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2009)

Gromit said:


> The more I think about it the more I think Chopra deliberately sought his 5th yellow.
> 
> He was going to have to sit a game out sooner or later and as Cardiff see him as a key asset I wonder if they were scared that Swansea might try and nobble him for some of the season with injury causing tackles. Or whether his firey temperment might have landed him a straight red in such a heated match where I'm sure he'd have been baited.
> 
> Is this a match we are prepared to write off to protect our best players. Is that why all these sudden injuries?!



The tackle that got chops suspended was a good tackle, if your theory was correct he must have had the ref on board as well


----------



## Gromit (Nov 6, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> The tackle that got chops suspended was a good tackle, if your theory was correct he must have had the ref on board as well



It looked dodgy to me. Although the wet conditions didn't help.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2009)

Gromit said:


> It looked dodgy to me. Although the wet conditions didn't help.



Looked like the wet grass sent him an extra ten yards into the goalie to me


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 6, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Looked like the wet grass sent him an extra ten yards into the goalie to me



Nah, the commentator said that, but when you watch carefully it he doesn't actually slide that far before connecting with the goalie. Wouldv'e caught him in the dry. A deserved yellow.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2009)

Gromit said:


> The more I think about it the more I think Chopra deliberately sought his 5th yellow.
> 
> He was going to have to sit a game out sooner or later and as Cardiff see him as a key asset I wonder if they were scared that Swansea might try and nobble him for some of the season with injury causing tackles. Or whether his firey temperment might have landed him a straight red in such a heated match where I'm sure he'd have been baited.
> 
> Is this a match we are prepared to write off to protect our best players. Is that why all these sudden injuries?!



With Chops and Bothroyd both on yellows I would certainly agree that there may have been some discusiion that we couldnt afford to have them both pick up yellows in the same game. therefore it is conceivable that we sacrificed Chops for the Jack game. Dont be surprised if Jay picks up a card tomorrow so he sits out the Barnsley game, when Chops will return, but they will both have served their bans before the big games coming up.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 7, 2009)

Interesting point someone jusr made oin another board, and one which highlights the ridiculous state of affairs and unjustness of the law in realtion to football fans.

Today's game against the Jacks and as such all Cardiff fans are tarvelling to and from the game in convoy under Police escort. However, after the game, when the Cardiff fans are still under Police control there will be no restrictions of any sort on Swansea fans travelling to cardiff to watch the rugby, as I'm sure some of them will. Which brings up an interesting question, at what moment does a footaball supporter become a rugby supporter for the purposes of defining which laws he is in fact subject to on a day when both rugby and football matches are taking place. Furthermore, will Swansea football supporters become rugby supporters before Cardiff supporters?

Can't decdie where I am going to watch match want some atmosphere but don't wanna go anywhere near town today!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Nov 7, 2009)

And all because of the stupidity of a few.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm frothing at the mouth.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Nov 7, 2009)

I've got the BBC for company, sat here at my desk in work.  Live Text all the way, with its pure facts unsullied by emotion.


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2009)

1-0 Jacks.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 7, 2009)

WTF is going on!

They're waltzing in at will.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck's sake.


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2009)

Awful, awful defending for the second goal.


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2009)

I suppose the Cardiff lot should be cheered by the fact its only 2-0, it could easily be more than that.

edit:  though now its 2-1


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 7, 2009)

Get in!

Bothroyd.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 7, 2009)

Neat two touch goal there, chest and heel down, toe up...


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2009)

2-2.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 7, 2009)

Desmond 2-2!

Take that, Jack fuckers.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 7, 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2009)

Come on City! They're crumbling!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 7, 2009)

Jacks look flaky at the back, mind you, so do we.

Capaldi's been a non-entity the entire first half and McCormack looks like he's put on about 4 stone since he's been out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 7, 2009)

3-2 swansea


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2009)

Some game this.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 7, 2009)

Bollocks, bollocks, bollocks.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2009)

cunts, cunts, CUNTS!


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2009)

Did it kick off at the end?  Sky said there had been scuffles inside the ground but havent shown anything.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 7, 2009)

Hahahaha well done Jacks!


----------



## gokarnalad (Nov 7, 2009)

and you got away with three (at least!) blatent penalties!
Admit it,you lot avoided a shoeing today.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Nov 7, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Hahahaha well done Jacks!



ha ha


----------



## badlands (Nov 7, 2009)

jannerboyuk said:


> ha ha



Fuck off,

we're still third.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2009)

*Oxford fan's report from Swansea ...*

As a Jackland-dwelling (semi  ) neutral ....

Swansea *deserved* the win today I think ... Cardiff's 2 goals were excellent, but otherwise the Swans dominated throughout  ... 

And we were watching in a very 'respectable' and quiet Sketty pub, there were two Cardiff fans in there even ....    and they were left alone  

Come on, Cardiff fans, give the Jacks a _minor_ amount of credit footballwise  ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Hahahaha well done Jacks!



Fair comment mun!


----------



## badlands (Nov 8, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> As a Jackland-dwelling (semi  ) neutral ....
> 
> Swansea *deserved* the win today I think ... Cardiff's 2 goals were excellent, but otherwise the Swans dominated throughout  ...
> 
> ...



The hurt,

the hurt.

I'm fucking bleeding.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2009)

Not even mentioning the ref's decisions and possible penalties ...


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2009)

One win in ten years of playing us in the league. Bless. No wonder they're getting so excited.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 8, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> As a Jackland-dwelling (semi  ) neutral ....
> 
> Swansea *deserved* the win today I think ... Cardiff's 2 goals were excellent, but otherwise the Swans dominated throughout  ...
> 
> ...



I am not complaining about the result, i will give swansea credit for coming at us and having a good go, I think that was possibly the best game of football i have seen cardiff involved in for a long time.

I take issue with 'they dominated *throughout*' though. I think the jacks bossed the game up until we scored, mainly cos we did not turn up, but after that it was far more even. Once we had scored I think we raised our game by quite a stretch. I think we even had them on the ropes for a while. Great advert for the Championship.

It was good to see Ross back on the pitch, our free kicks have been dreadful of late and yesterday he demonstraed how he managed to get so many goals from set peices last season.... shame that one was not an inch lower! I dont think he caused as many worries up front as Chopra does though.

Cant believe the number of people on other message boards calling for Jones to go 

There were bound to be cardiff fans in the pub, unlike swansea our following is not limited by postcode, we have fans everywhere. And of course they were left alone, have you not heard? We are HARD

PS.... on that note, 15 arrests yesterday, 2 cardiff and 13 Jacks. No doubt cardiff will get the blame for everything though.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 8, 2009)

swim away etc


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 8, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> swim away etc



Sad. 30 swansea fans chase 3 cardiff fans into the sea and 30 years later they still dont have any other scalps to sing about. Little things please little minds


----------



## Biffo (Nov 8, 2009)

Bugger.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Sad. 30 swansea fans chase 3 cardiff fans into the sea and 30 years later they still dont have any other scalps to sing about. Little things please little minds



I only live here, I couldn't give a fuck about football mate


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 8, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> I only live here, I couldn't give a fuck about football mate



good of you to drop by and stir then


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> good of you to drop by and stir then



It was a good troll only spoilt by the fact she backed down the moment you challenged her. Must follow through if you are going to start trolling love. 

I did find the swim away gestures to camera rather pathetic. Such pride in being a cowardly holligans who tried (and failed) to attack a group of fans that they outnumbered 10 to 1. From the whole fan base. An entire city of thugs. 

Unlike Cardiff where the majority of fans condeme the violence not revel in acts of the past.

For that reason alone I refuse to give Swansea any credit whether they deserved it or not. I'll also point out that we should have been given a pen for that sandwich in the box.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 8, 2009)

Gromit said:


> It was a good troll only spoilt by the fact she backed down the moment you challenged her. Must follow through if you are going to start trolling love.
> 
> I did find the swim away gestures to camera rather pathetic. Such pride in being a cowardly holligans who tried (and failed) to attack a group of fans that they outnumbered 10 to 1. From the whole fan base. An entire city of thugs.
> 
> ...



I liked the shot on Sky of the guy in the swimming goggles. The commentators did not have a clue what was going on and thought, as no doubt the rest of the world thought, that he was actually a bit of a plank.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I take issue with 'they dominated *throughout*' though. I think the jacks bossed the game up until we scored, mainly cos we did not turn up, *but after that it was far more even.* Once we had scored I think we raised our game by quite a stretch. I think we even had them on the ropes for a while. Great advert for the Championship.
> 
> .



Actually I'm objective enough not to take issue with that really ... 

One thing we can agree on is that it was not a dull game at any point ...


----------



## llion (Nov 8, 2009)

The overall record for Swansea v Cardiff League and Cup matches now reads 25 wins for Swansea, 19 for Cardiff and 17 draws. Swansea's recent record over Cardiff is particularly strong. See: http://www.cardiffcity-mad.co.uk/news/loadnews.asp?cid=TMNW&id=471325

Thought the Swans played really, really well and definitely deserved the win. Showed that they're not in any way a defensive side, despite the low overall amount of goals up to yesterday's game. Pratley was superb, and Joe Allen is such a good prospect for Wales as well as the Swans. For Cardiff, I thought Ledley in particular had a terrible game, he was virtually anonymous. 
As a Swans fan I was obviously chuffed, but I'd geniunely like to see both clubs do well. How amazing would it be to play each other in the Premiership for the first time ever?!? Can only be good for the national team as well for players like Allen, Ashley Willams, Ledley etc to play in big game like yesterday. Cardiff's Matthews looks a very good prospect as well on yesterday's evidence.


----------



## badlands (Nov 8, 2009)

llion said:


> The overall record for Swansea v Cardiff League and Cup matches now reads 25 wins for Swansea, 19 for Cardiff and 17 draws. Swansea's recent record over Cardiff is particularly strong. See: http://www.cardiffcity-mad.co.uk/news/loadnews.asp?cid=TMNW&id=471325
> 
> Thought the Swans played really, really well and definitely deserved the win. Showed that they're not in any way a defensive side, despite the low overall amount of goals up to yesterday's game. Pratley was superb, and Joe Allen is such a good prospect for Wales as well as the Swans. For Cardiff, I thought Ledley in particular had a terrible game, he was virtually anonymous.
> As a Swans fan I was obviously chuffed, but I'd geniunely like to see both clubs do well. How amazing would it be to play each other in the Premiership for the first time ever?!? Can only be good for the national team as well for players like Allen, Ashley Willams, Ledley etc to play in big game like yesterday. Cardiff's Matthews looks a very good prospect as well on yesterday's evidence.



Ta for that.

It makes me feel no better.

But thank you all the same.


----------



## gokarnalad (Nov 9, 2009)

editor said:


> One win in ten years of playing us in the league. Bless. No wonder they're getting so excited.



That is ONLY win in ten years,the other two games resulted in draws.
Meaning we've won one more than you.
Oh,we also beat you in the carling cup last year.
Do keep up.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 9, 2009)

gokarnalad said:


> That is ONLY win in ten years,the other two games resulted in draws.
> Meaning we've won one more than you.
> Oh,we also beat you in the carling cup last year.
> Do keep up.



If we get promoted this season I frankly couldn't care if you beat us twice and knock us out of the FA Cup at the semi-final stage(the final might be too much to bear tho!)


----------



## llion (Nov 9, 2009)

Not sure either Cardiff or Swansea are good enough for promotion this year to be honest. Cardiff's defence looked very dodgy on Saturday. Swansea could do with strengthening in a couple of areas as well.


----------



## gokarnalad (Nov 9, 2009)

I think its fair to say cardiff have more urgency to go up.
The jacks are much better off,in more ways than one.


----------



## badlands (Nov 9, 2009)

gokarnalad said:


> I think its fair to say cardiff have more urgency to go up.
> The jacks are much better off,in more ways than one.



explain please


----------



## gokarnalad (Nov 9, 2009)

the financial situation your in for a start.


----------



## badlands (Nov 9, 2009)

gokarnalad said:


> the financial situation your in for a start.



right, ok.



If thats the start, what's the rest?


----------



## gokarnalad (Nov 9, 2009)

35 million in debt is a start.
Youve been investing heavily to reach the prem. to no avail.


----------



## badlands (Nov 9, 2009)

gokarnalad said:


> 35 million in debt is a start.
> Youve been investing heavily to reach the prem. to no avail.



We are third.

You have the rancid whiff of a returner.


----------



## gokarnalad (Nov 9, 2009)

badlands said:


> We are third.
> 
> You have the rancid whiff of a returner.



what does that mean?


----------



## badlands (Nov 9, 2009)

gokarnalad said:


> what does that mean?



maybe you've visited these boards before.

anyway,

apart from the 35 mill debt (which was for starters) what else are you throwing our way? (second time of asking)


----------



## 1927 (Nov 10, 2009)

gokarnalad said:


> 35 million in debt is a start.
> Youve been investing heavily to reach the prem. to no avail.



YET! Anyway £35million of debt and a new stadium isn't bad.


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought I heard somewhere that they had paid some of the debt off and it was now £20 million?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 10, 2009)

poisondwarf said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that they had paid some of the debt off and it was now £20 million?



i think it is about £24 millions these days


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 10, 2009)

People complain about bubble matches, but *this sort of thing* does not help our casue one jot


----------



## badlands (Nov 11, 2009)

Owen Garvan being linked with us according to BBC website.

Would be a typical DJ signing. Big potential, underachiever.

Always thought he was a good player. 

We desperately need someone like him in midfield with Mcphail out.

Also being linked with Cousin. Think he'd do a good job in the championship. Healthy competition with Jay too.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> People complain about bubble matches, but *this sort of thing* does not help our casue one jot



It's utter stupidity. It doesn't hurt Swansea, only us. 

We have to pay for the damages. 
We look like twats. 
They'll do it to us back. 
What about the Cardiff fans who then needed the toilets?


----------



## gokarnalad (Nov 11, 2009)

Gromit said:


> It's utter stupidity. It doesn't hurt Swansea, only us.
> 
> We have to pay for the damages.
> We look like twats.
> ...



they smeared shit on the walls like last year?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2009)

gokarnalad said:


> they smeared shit on the walls like last year?



When in Rome, do as the Romans do.

There *are* limits to this philosphy though!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 16, 2009)

Blatantly nicked from another messageboard cos it needs to be spread far and wide.



> Some good news the club refused a bubble and voucher exchange, so West Brom police and football club have backed down and confirmed niether will no longer be imposed. WELL DONE Wayne Nash.
> 
> However they still have refused to increase the ticket allocation, so here is a copy of the letter sent to west Mids police, confirming the protest will go ahead unless our allocation is increased to nearer the 2000 mark.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 19, 2009)

this is becoming a habit.... I know i shouldn't, but i am sure you will see why..

from another message board



> A meeting has been arranged with Peter Ridsdale at the Municipal Club, City Road, Roath for Monday 30th November 7:00pm.
> 
> This is an open meeting for any fan to attend to pose a question to the chairman.
> 
> No inner circles or special invitations. It's open to all.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 19, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> this is becoming a habit.... I know i shouldn't, but i am sure you will see why..
> 
> from another message board



The numpties on ccmb can knock Ridders a smuch a sthey like, but how many chairmen do you know who meets with the fans regularly?


----------



## badlands (Nov 19, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> this is becoming a habit.... I know i shouldn't, but i am sure you will see why..
> 
> from another message board



Hmm,

Annis night then.

Torturous.

Maybe Dayo will be there,

deep joy.

Feel sorry for Grimsdale.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 19, 2009)

badlands said:


> Hmm,
> 
> Annis night then.
> 
> ...



If you haven't been on ccmb for a while its a better place than it used to be. Annis has fucked off and started his own facebook based forum and Daya is banned. Still more than its faiur share of doom and gloom but its getting better.


----------



## badlands (Nov 19, 2009)

1927 said:


> If you haven't been on ccmb for a while its a better place than it used to be. Annis has fucked off and started his own facebook based forum and Daya is banned. Still more than its faiur share of doom and gloom but its getting better.



They are all busy setting up their own blogs. (TLG and the bob wilson bloke)

It's still mostly full of shit.

Annis reposted tonight,

about the meeting,

yawn a poor little rich boy yawn.

maybe he should put his huge funds towards funding our club or is he still buying Merthyr?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 20, 2009)

Steve McPhail had been diagnosed with skin cancer! Good luck feller.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 20, 2009)

The game against Barnsley is live on Al Jazeera tv tomorrow, streams available.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> The game against Barnsley is live on Al Jazeera tv tomorrow, streams available.


 stream


----------



## Biffo (Nov 21, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8372023.stm

Get well soon fella.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2009)

fuckin bastard Barnsley cunts!


----------



## Biffo (Nov 21, 2009)

Bastards! Bastards! Bastards!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2009)

was it the last second of the match or something?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 21, 2009)

ddraig said:


> fuckin bastard Barnsley cunts!



A consolation for them for us beating them at wembley


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 21, 2009)

ddraig said:


> was it the last second of the match or something?



last kick just about


----------



## 1927 (Nov 21, 2009)

Free kick outside box, wellies it a foot off the ground, Chopra gets in the way of it deflects off his shins and flies into bottom corner. Ironically Marshall would have had more chance of saving it if he hadn't got in the way.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2009)

_Bastards._


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh well.  Let's not forget we've had our fair share of lucky breaks over the years.

I can't think of any right now, but we _must_ have.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> If you haven't been on ccmb for a while its a better place than it used to be. Annis has fucked off and started his own facebook based forum and Daya is banned. Still more than its faiur share of doom and gloom but its getting better.



calls on there for Jones to go tonight


----------



## 1927 (Nov 21, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> calls on there for Jones to go tonight



What's new. Those of us who have been supporting since before the cup final are loving this top half if the championship stuff. These newbies can fuck off, they wont be around if we ever go back to playing Port Vale, so they dont have a right to say anything imho.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 21, 2009)

Great result, I layed the draw in injury time and won a ton of money. 

Thanks Cardiff. 

The results have not been going your way too much since the ref's wised up to your ol' penalty trick. 

I still think you'll be up there come the end of the season mind.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> The results have not been going your way too much since the ref's wised up to your ol' penalty trick.


Would that be the 'trick' of playing the kind of attractive attacking football that means a lot of play goes on in the opponent's penalty area?

Perhaps your team should learn that trick.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 21, 2009)

Well the stats speak for themselves really.  

No penalties awarded recently, a barren run. Does this mean you've stopped playing "attractive attacking football" ? 

http://www.sportinglife.com/football/cc_championship/stats/booking.html

At least you're still second in the league


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Well the stats speak for themselves really.
> 
> No penalties awarded recently, a barren run. Does this mean you've stopped playing "attractive attacking football" ?
> 
> ...



Thought they were third?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Thought they were third?



Not in the disciplinary league (see link above)

Although tbf, I imagine now that referee's have cottoned onto their dishonest penalty claims, they're probably receiving a lot more yellow cards for diving in the box etc

Attractive football


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Not in the disciplinary league (see link above)



Oh, i see.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2009)

on bbc 1 now init fwiw


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Not in the disciplinary league (see link above)
> 
> Although tbf, I imagine now that referee's have cottoned onto their dishonest penalty claims, they're probably receiving a lot more yellow cards for diving in the box etc
> 
> Attractive football



If only that was the table you owuld have a point, that is a list filtereed by number of red cards and is nit the official discipline table which awards 1 point for a yeloow and two for a red, by that reckoning we are well down the table.

In answer to your earlier question, yes we have stopped playing "attractive attacking football" I expect penalties to come again when normal service is resumed.

You will not that Quinn picked up a yellow card yesterday, what heinous crim edid he commit to warrant sucha sanction? He tackled a player and perfectly legally took the ball off him, dirty bastard!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Although tbf, I imagine now that referee's have cottoned onto their dishonest penalty claims, they're probably receiving a lot more yellow cards for diving in the box etc



Feel free to give any examples of city players diving in the box, if you cant then stop talking bollox


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Feel free to give any examples of city players diving in the box, if you cant then stop talking bollox



I don't need to, it's common knowledge up and down the country amongst journalists and supporters of clubs that have fallen victim to such shameful, unsportsmanlike behaviour.

Jay Bothroyd has a worse reputation than Drogba for going down like he's been shot, only to get straight back up again as soon as he's conned the referee into giving a foul.

The stats don't lie http://www.sportingo.com/football/a10876_have-cardiff-city-stumbled-fine-art-conning-penalties


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> The stats don't lie http://www.sportingo.com/football/a10876_have-cardiff-city-stumbled-fine-art-conning-penalties


The stats show that Cardiff play attacking football and opponents have to resort to fouls to stop us.

The bit that seems to have escaped you is that to get a penalty y_ou have to be in the opponent's penalty box  in the first place._



Oh, and still waiting for some examples of these 'dives'.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I don't need to, it's common knowledge up and down the country amongst journalists and supporters of clubs that have fallen victim to such shameful, unsportsmanlike behaviour.
> 
> Jay Bothroyd has a worse reputation than Drogba for going down like he's been shot, only to get straight back up again as soon as he's conned the referee into giving a foul.
> 
> The stats don't lie http://www.sportingo.com/football/a10876_have-cardiff-city-stumbled-fine-art-conning-penalties


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

rapattaque said:


>



You just can't beat the eye rolling defense, there is just no way around it.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 22, 2009)

A tough game. Barnsley had their chances. Ref was terrible. Bald linesman too. How do you give sn offside when the player is in their own half and the last defender in their own half.  

Just driving back now. Bloody roadworks. 50 mph limits for what seems like 95% of the journey.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

editor said:


> The bit that seems to have escaped you is that to get a penalty y_ou have to be in the opponent's penalty box  in the first place._



Bizarre, I am aware of the rulles of the game and I've never suggested anything to the contrary. 

I really don't know what your point is there ?



> Oh, and still waiting for some examples of these 'dives'.



You'll be waiting a long time then if you think I'm going to waste time scouring through hours of endless footage, match reports etc just to prove a point to someone on the internet.  

A point that is already common knowledge throughout the football league  (if you get five mins check out the forums of pretty much any club and see what they think about Cardiff City)  

Cardiff now have a bad reputation for this unsportsmanlike behaviour whether you like it or not.  Maybe the fans should just learn to embrace it, and use it as a tactic to goad and wind up rival supporters.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You just can't beat the eye rolling defense, there is just no way around it.



If you can't get round the defense just dive then. That's what we do.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> If you can't get round the defense just dive then. That's what we do.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> If you can't get round the defense just dive then. That's what we do.



See Cardiff fans, how easy that was ? 

You'll feel so less bitter by embracing the bad rep and using it to your advantage.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> See Cardiff fans, how easy that was ?
> 
> You'll feel so less bitter by embracing the bad rep and using it to your advantage.



Thanks.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> You'll be waiting a long time then if you think I'm going to waste time scouring through hours of endless footage, match reports etc just to prove a point to someone on the internet.
> 
> A point that is already common knowledge throughout the football league  (if you get five mins check out the forums of pretty much any club and see what they think about Cardiff City)
> 
> Cardiff now have a bad reputation for this unsportsmanlike behaviour whether you like it or not.  Maybe the fans should just learn to embrace it, and use it as a tactic to goad and wind up rival supporters.



I would have thought that if it were common knowledge and it was all over the internet, you would not have to do a great deal of scouring. 

Watching city regulalry (more regulalrly than people posting on other club message boards) i am aware of most of cardiff's failings, but unsportsman like behaviour is not one that i have noticed in abundance.

Being the highest scorers in the division, no doubt other message boads are full of people angry that we have scored against them and are looking for excuses. EDIT.... in the words of Roy keane... "get over it"

Me thinx you be talking through your arse again.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I would have thought that if it were common knowledge and it was all over the internet, you would not have to do a great deal of scouring.
> 
> Watching city regulalry (more regulalrly than people posting on other club message boards) i am aware of most of cardiff's failings, but unsportsman like behaviour is not one that i have noticed in abundance.
> 
> ...



Ok, if you must, from your own forum and your *own fans*... 

http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...rt=0&rid=0&S=ad8b7338155dc1700f1cbaf646bfcd9d


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Ok, if you must, from your own forum and your *own fans*... http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...rt=0&rid=0&S=ad8b7338155dc1700f1cbaf646bfcd9d


So your team has never been awarded the odd dubious penalty?

Hypocrite.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

And this one's a corker 

http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...dc1700f1cbaf646bfcd9d&srch=diving#msg_1494028


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

editor said:


> So your team has never been awarded the odd dubious penalty?
> 
> Hypocrite.



I never said that, can you stick to defending your own feeble points rather than putting words in my mouth please.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I never said that, can you stick to defending your own feeble points rather than putting words in my mouth please.


You've come up with _one _example. I could find more than that for your team, so what is your point here?


----------



## badlands (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Ok, if you must, from your own forum and your *own fans*...
> 
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...rt=0&rid=0&S=ad8b7338155dc1700f1cbaf646bfcd9d



You went through CCMB to find that.

You must be having a very, very boring day.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

editor said:


> You've come up with _one _example. I could find more than that for your team, so what is your point here?



I spent 2 minutes searching for "diving" on Cardiff City forums to see what the consensus is amongst your own fans.  Most of them accept that they are a bunch of cheating divers and see the funny side of it.  We must only get the more uptight, po-faced of Cardiff supporters on this site.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I spent 2 minutes searching for "diving" on Cardiff City forums to see what the consensus is amongst your own fans.  Most of them accept that they are a bunch of cheating divers and see the funny side of it.  We must only get the more uptight, po-faced of Cardiff supporters on this site.


Those few posts _do not _represent a consensus of all Cardiff fans, so stop being so dishonest.

Why are you so obsessed with this issue, anyway? It's getting a bit weird now, tbh.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

badlands said:


> You went through CCMB to find that.
> 
> You must be having a very, very boring day.





Clint Iguana said:


> Feel free to give any examples of city players diving in the box, if you cant then stop talking bollox



Clint was so desperate for me to post a link, I didn't want to let the poor fella down. 

The first link was sent to me by someone else on this site, the 2nd took me all of 30 secs to find thankyou.  I didn't have to dig very far.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Those few posts _do not _represent a consensus of all Cardiff fans, so stop being so dishonest.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with this issue, anyway? It's getting a bit weird now, tbh.



It's called banter. The issue arose when the bitter Cardiff City supporters on this site started a thread criticising my team as thugs.  Slightly weird and obsessive that they had to start a whole thread no ?  But nevermind.  So I started a thread called Cardiff City: Penalty Watch as a bit of banter back at them.  No real malice in it all, a bit of fun, but did seem to touch a nerve, I wonder why ? 

Seeing as you lot have been pwned now, I'll leave you all to it and not mention it again.


----------



## badlands (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I spent 2 minutes searching for "diving" on Cardiff City forums to see what the consensus is amongst your own fans.  Most of them accept that they are a bunch of cheating divers and see the funny side of it.  We must only get the more uptight, po-faced of Cardiff supporters on this site.



Nearly 7000 members on that site.

Your 2 examples hardly suggest that '*most*' of them accept anything of the sort tbh


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

badlands said:


> Nearly 7000 members on that site.
> 
> Your 2 examples hardly suggest that '*most*' of them accept anything of the sort tbh



It went unchallenged by the other 6998


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> It went unchallenged by the other 6998



lol


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2009)

keeps him out of trouble irl i spose!


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> We must only get the more uptight, po-faced of Cardiff supporters on this site.



this is correct by the way


----------



## badlands (Nov 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> this is correct by the way



You might like to post your views on CCMB.

You might just find that we on here are a lovely bunch in comparison.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> this is correct by the way


And this thread now gets lumbered with an eternally grumpy git like you.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Ok, if you must, from your own forum and your *own fans*...
> 
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...rt=0&rid=0&S=ad8b7338155dc1700f1cbaf646bfcd9d



I like that fact that your own evidence is a comment that we had a penalty that might not have been, but that it just made up for one which we should have had that wasn't given!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Clint was so desperate for me to post a link, I didn't want to let the poor fella down.
> 
> The first link was sent to me by someone else on this site, the 2nd took me all of 30 secs to find thankyou.  I didn't have to dig very far.



I was not particulalrly desperate, but i did think that your statement that the whole of the football league and the entire media think we are cheats needed some backing up.... which has yet to happen.

you stated 


> it's common knowledge up and down the country amongst journalists and supporters of clubs that have fallen victim to such shameful, unsportsmanlike behaviour


But apart from some comments on a cardiff message board (reknowned for being hyper critical of city) about ONE penalty, you have yet to prove anything. No quotes from these journalists that you think share that view, nothing. I never thought i would see Mike's board used as evidence of anything 

I dont know what other teams fans think of us, cos i dont spend my life trolling around other teams message boards.

I dont troll around other teams threads either, so, out of interest, which team do you support?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2009)

Dp


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I dont troll around other teams threads either, so, out of interest, which team do you support?





RaverDrew said:


> It's called banter. The issue arose when the bitter Cardiff City supporters on this site started a thread criticising my team as *thugs*.



Not difficult to work out from that description and unlike Raver's assertions about other fans opinions of Cardiff, the evidence is there for all to see on tinternet that fans around the country share our view on his clubs players!


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll give you an extra clue, I'm not Millwall.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll give you an extra clue, I'm not Millwall.



I wasn't aware that Millwall had ba reputation for being thugs!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll give you an extra clue, I'm not Millwall.



Oh please dont tell me its the *I* *C*huck *F*ruit mob


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Oh please dont tell me its the *I* *C*huck *F*ruit mob



We're talking thugs *on the field *Clint!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2009)

he's palace init


----------



## badlands (Nov 22, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Oh please dont tell me its the *I* *C*huck *F*ruit mob



Nah.

He's a Palsarse.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2009)

ddraig said:


> he's palace init





badlands said:


> Nah.
> 
> He's a Palsarse.



I knew the* thug* clue made it too easy!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 22, 2009)

ddraig said:


> he's palace init



surely not ... no palace fan could *SERIOUSLY * criticise any other team for inaporpriate behaviour on the pitch... could they?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll think you'll find we play the game fairly, and don't go diving for penalties.

And as for thugs, seems like Cardiff aren't too averse to playing dirty... 

http://www.sportinglife.com/football/cc_championship/stats/booking.html

Anyway I've pwned you lot too many times today, it's getting a bit boring now.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll think you'll find we play the game fairly, and don't go diving for penalties.
> 
> And as for thugs, seems like Cardiff aren't too averse to playing dirty...
> 
> ...



There's adiffernce between a yellow card for a mistimed tackle and out and out thuggery like your guys dispense.

And you've hardly pwned us.


----------



## badlands (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll think you'll find we play the game fairly, and don't go diving for penalties.
> 
> And as for thugs, seems like Cardiff aren't too averse to playing dirty...
> 
> ...



It's been boring ever since you tippy tapped your way in here.

Bye.

It's been like watching mould grow on a wall.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll think you'll find we play the game fairly, and don't go diving for penalties.
> 
> And as for thugs, seems like Cardiff aren't too averse to playing dirty...
> 
> ...



Gordon bennett. 

I have no idea what 'pwned means' but THIS should have led to a life ban, not just a red card


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Gordon bennett.
> 
> I have no idea what 'pwned means' but THIS should have led to a life ban, not just a red card


I was at that game. 

It was fucking disgusting behaviour, and it wasn't just that thug Davis either. It was shameful stuff.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Gordon bennett.
> 
> I have no idea what 'pwned means' but THIS should have led to a life ban, not just a red card



he didnt even get carded for it did he? Whcih rather makes a mockery of those discipline stats that Raving Drew keeps trotting out.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 23, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> It's called banter.



I thought banter was supposed to be funny though?!



RaverDrew said:


> Seeing as you lot have been pwned now



Sorry, you've redeemed yourself, self deprecating sarcasm... v.amusing!


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2009)

Fucking hell

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/11/25/cardiff-city-face-winding-up-court-order-91466-25252388/


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2009)

And now Dato Chan joins the Board. 

You couldn't make this shit up.

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1885977,00.html

Another quiet day down the City then.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2009)

So thats why the early season ticket sales.

I'm sure we can pay. They are probably just doing that holding onto the cash till the very last minute thing.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 25, 2009)

badlands said:


> Fucking hell
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2009/11/25/cardiff-city-face-winding-up-court-order-91466-25252388/



 That's not good news, the taxman is the one person you really can't fuck with and mess around with delayed payments etc. 

January fire-sale anyone ?


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> That's not good news, the taxman is the one person you really can't fuck with and mess around with delayed payments etc.
> 
> January fire-sale anyone ?



Not with Dato Chan on the board.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> That's not good news, the taxman is the one person you really can't fuck with and mess around with delayed payments etc.
> 
> January fire-sale anyone ?


 
Aye. They tend to charge interest on delays too so settling sooner rather than later is always best.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 25, 2009)

badlands said:


> Not with Dato Chan on the board.



 And I thought there was never a dull moment down the Palace.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2009)

badlands said:


> Not with Dato Chan on the board.


 
Is he the android fella off Star Trek Next Generation?


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Is he the android fella off Star Trek Next Generation?



God I hope so.

Does he have superhuman powers?


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2009)

Ah!


http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1886076,00.html

As you were.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 25, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> And I thought there was never a dull moment down the Palace.



Haven't you got your own thread to play in 

No, I wonder why


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 25, 2009)

1927 said:


> Annis has fucked off and started his own facebook based forum and Daya is banned



Gordon bennet, he has his own message board now


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 25, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Haven't you got your own thread to play in
> 
> No, I wonder why



Not messing mate, hate to see any clubs in the financial shit, as a Palace fan I know too well what it is like. 

Only noticed cos this thread pops up on my subscribed threads now 

</unsubscribes from thread>


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 25, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Not messing mate, hate to see any clubs in the financial shit, as a Palace fan I know too well what it is like.
> 
> Only noticed cos this thread pops up on my subscribed threads now
> 
> </unsubscribes from thread>



subscribe to thread  been on this forum for a while now and did not know you could do that  would explain how some people are so on the ball 

*scurries off to see how it is done*


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 25, 2009)

Rumour has it Mr Grimsdale had been relying on a windfall from the refund of overdraft fees, and had more bad news today


----------



## Gromit (Nov 27, 2009)

and the tales of disaster keep flooding in. Our best striker Warren Feeny has got out on loan to Sheff Weds.

Hope we've included a clause that when they play us he must be in the squad.

Yes must 
Normally its that they aren't allowed to play but in this case we'd be better of with him trying to score against us than someone else 

Capaldi goes on loans to Leeds too?

All these people going out on loan... a sign that our financial footing isn't quite as robust as Grimsdale is making out? Trying to save on player's wages etc.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 27, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Gordon bennet, he has his own message board now



You can imagine what that is like. All his cronies hanging on his every word, Bluecheg and the like. If Annis is so in the know how come he gets everything so very wrong?  

He is supposedly an authoir and yet his use of english language is appalling, I hope he has a good proof reader!!


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 27, 2009)

All authoirs need a good proof reader!


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh and  at Annis. Tit.


----------



## badlands (Nov 27, 2009)

An Annis post from CCMB earlier.

"And you admit ALL THE EMAILS TO ME THAT YR A COUNTY FAN AND HATE CARDIFF, Thats why Mike banned you before.

ARSEHOLES LIKE YOU ARE WHY I DONT POST ON HERE MUCH AND COUNTY FANS LIKE YOU HAVE RUINED MIKES BOARD."

No, Annis.

You are the reason for all the shit.

He's like Dennis Hopper in Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> He is supposedly an authoir and yet his use of english language is appalling, I hope he has a good proof reader!!



His books tend to be compilations of other peoples stories and they appear exactly as written. Obviously varying styles and levels of literacy. I can _sort of_ see the point of it being the 'lads' own words, but i dont think spell checking would have done any harm. 

The shatterd dreams book was an interesting insight to the relationship between Annis and Sam, but it also had lots of other people telling the same story differently and became quite repetetive. The first real soul crew book contained two or three interesting and entertaining reads but the crap you had to wade through to find them was awful. After that experience i decided to give volume two a miss.

The one exception was the valley rams book, which is actually quite good becasue it is written by one of the brighter and wittier members of the 'inner circle', Big Gwyn. He is a great bloke and tells a cracking yarn, but he tends to write the way he speaks ... only with some of the letters in a different order (not that i can talk, but this aint going into print). I happen to know this went to print as soon as the first draft was completed. It is no literary masterpiece, but well worth a read. .... sadly it is too short and misses out a lot of really interesting stuff that i remember going on with the RAMs. A good book, but could so easily have been a great book.

So the answer is... no, he does not use a proof reader or an editor (if he does, he should ask for his money back).


----------



## badlands (Nov 27, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> So the answer is... no, he does not use a proof reader or an editor (if he does, he should ask for his money back).



His other half proof reads.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 27, 2009)

badlands said:


> His other half proof reads.



As far as i can make out, she also types it up in the first palce.... so she aint gonna spot mistakes


----------



## badlands (Nov 27, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> As far as i can make out, she also types it up in the first palce.... so she aint gonna spot mistakes



The thing is, its not like he needs the money from the books, is it.

He just craves attention.

He left CCMB cos people saw through his shit.

So he set up his own MB.

Judge and juror.

The guy is a megalomaniac.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 27, 2009)

badlands said:


> The thing is, its not like he needs the money from the books, is it.



Are you suggesting it is vanity publishing 

anyway...... enough of forever bluuebird and Mikes board. 

Man U after Matthews?  fair play, we have produced some decent youngsters of late.

Imagine what a team we could put together if we could bring back the talent we have off loaded in the last five years!


----------



## badlands (Nov 27, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Are you suggesting it is vanity publishing
> 
> anyway...... enough of forever bluuebird and Mikes board.
> 
> ...



We're always going to be a selling club until we get to the Premiership.

And to be fair Matthews came through the Jack system.

It's all about looking forwards.

It's what we do.

It's all we can do.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 27, 2009)

badlands said:


> The thing is, its not like he needs the money from the books, is it.
> 
> He just craves attention.
> 
> ...



Just had a look at Annis' board and its even worse than I imagined. Its full of sychophants all licking Annis' arse as if their life depended on it!!


----------



## badlands (Nov 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> Just had a look at Annis' board and its even worse than I imagined. Its full of sychophants all licking Annis' arse as if their life depended on it!!



Maybe their supply of something else has something to do with it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> Just had a look at Annis' board and its even worse than I imagined. Its full of sychophants all licking Annis' arse as if their life depended on it!!



well let's be fair, a website with the url annisabraham.com is going to attract more than its fair share of annisophiles


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 29, 2009)

1-0  
1-1 
1-2 

We haven't lost three on the trot since 2007. Lets hope we score in the next 3 minutes.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 29, 2009)

Full Time. Not happy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

poor cardiff (((cardiff)))


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> poor cardiff (((cardiff)))




Aresenal doing well though, into the knock out thing over the water .... oops, sorry, forgot, you dont follow your local team do you


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Aresenal doing well though, into the knock thing over the water .... oops, sorry, forgot, you dont follow your local team do you



typical comeback


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> typical comeback



Well your user name does give us a lot of ammunition 

nice to see Newcastle beat the Jacks yesterday


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Well your user name does give us a lot of ammunition
> 
> nice to see Newcastle beat the Jacks yesterday



Am used to it.  

And yeah, 8 pts clear of third now if i remember correctly. I might go to a few games after january, cause i'll have enough money then once my new laptops payed off i think. We'll see!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Am used to it.
> 
> And yeah, 8 pts clear of third now if i remember correctly. I might go to a few games after january, cause i'll have enough money then once my new laptops payed off i think. We'll see!




Sell the laptop, get off the internet and on to the terraces!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Sell the laptop, get off the internet and on to the terraces!



haha, no chance! i'm cool with waiting!


----------



## badlands (Nov 29, 2009)

Another Manager of the month curse vomits its shit all over us.

Roll on December. 3 wins out of 4 will do.

We don't want DJ getting the poisoned chalice for Dec.

On another note, Rae and Ledley are truly fucking awful.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 29, 2009)

Words afil me, I am gutted. I dont blame DJ, how he can be responsible for the pathetic display today is beyond me. These are big boys now, with big wages and they play like they dont give a toss. Ledley might as well pack up now he is awful, Premiership my arse.

First hakf we played some nice footy, hit the bar twice and had a definute penalty turned down. The free kick was given, but outside the box when it was inside by a yard. We should have been out of site after 45 minutes. 2nd half and we were headless chickens. Can't say anymore it hurts too much.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 29, 2009)

Gutted.


----------



## badlands (Nov 30, 2009)

Are we all dumbfounded?

Confused?

Where has everyone gone?

I've still got my little pick and shovel.

I'll still be there.


----------



## pauld (Nov 30, 2009)

*Surrender Monkeys 1 Ipswich 2 - u75 match report + pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-ipswich-0910.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 30, 2009)

Grimsdale meeting... first report


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Grimsdale meeting... first report



Evidently the Malaysioans are currently in a period of due diligence with a view to a take over!!!


Look out Man U, we're on our way!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2009)

Class!!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2009)

On another board, the poster that used to be Rubber Buccaneer posted that he prefreed it when we were shit. I kinda agree with him, as I pointed out there is a great quote in Clockwise when John Cleese says something along the lines of "I can handle despair, its hope I can't handle".

When we were in the lower divisions we dreamt of the heady heights we now find ourselves in, and now evreyone is gutted cos we aren't reaching the EPL. I for one am loving it where we are, the Prem would be brilliant, but as far as I am concerned I would rather enjoy our times in the Championship and if this is where we will be for the next 20 years I wont be completely gutted if the football is enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2009)

Somethings gone wrong.

Whats happened to our home advantage. I remember the days when the players and manager would thank the fans for turning a game around. Where the atmosphere lifted the players and helped us snatch victory from defeat.

Now unfortunately really strong atmosphere is only there when we are on TV or when we are demolishing the other team 3-0. Our new high expectations have led to tense fans. We are no longer the 12th man.

As for on the pitch.

Ledley should be benched to give him a reality check. He's made his mind up that he wants to go but is playing like he's gone already when he still here and should be doing a job for us. I'd rather Solomon on the pitch playing badly but with a desire to learn and improve than Ledley who is steadily getting worse.

Kenedy and Hudson, they just don't have the legs any more. Why can't DJ see what their lack of pace is doing to our defence.

Free headers. We're giving loads of them away and its just not good enough.

Target man football when our target man isn't on the pitch. Teach our squad a plan B ffs!

Falling back too deep in the second half. Start docking players wages if we can't drop them because of our weak squad but at least do something to kick players up the arse.

Can we last till the end of January and an influx of new players? Can we afford the cash to bring anyone of quality in?

I know that we've been in a good position up until now but even so the future doesn't look too rosy for City right now if you ask me.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2009)

phew! a win 
ha to the jacks getting equalised on the last ball


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 5, 2009)

ddraig said:


> phew! a win
> ha to the jacks getting equalised on the last ball



Good day indeed, certainly cheered me up whilst having to spend all day in the library.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2009)

Fuck me, we finally won.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy days


----------



## 1927 (Dec 5, 2009)

editor said:


> Fuck me, we finally won.



The result doesn't give justice to the performnace imho. Ricky, playing his first game since I don't know when, was immense. McNaughton slotted in seemlessly and added something at the back. We looked a better team all round, Ledley wasn't as bad as usual, Chopra and Bothroyd were working their nuts off. Whatever DJ said to then before the game it worked, he should do it every game win or lose!!

One of the most enjoyable afternoons I have had at the CCS.


----------



## badlands (Dec 5, 2009)

We guttsed out a win.

Its a novelty.

And all the better for it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 5, 2009)

Fair play to Chops for playing with diarrhea. As stated above, good to see ricky and mcnaughts back on the pitch. 

I have to say though... what was going through the heads of the designers of the stadium? Luckily i am near the back and keep dry but as far as i can tell if you sit within 20 rows of the pitch you get wet, simple as.


----------



## badlands (Dec 6, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Fair play to Chops for playing with diarrhea. As stated above, good to see ricky and mcnaughts back on the pitch.
> 
> I have to say though... what was going through the heads of the designers of the stadium? Luckily i am near the back and keep dry but as far as i can tell if you sit within 20 rows of the pitch you get wet, simple as.



I saw the match at Eastlands on tv.

Nearly everyone got wet.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 6, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> *Fair play to Chops for playing with diarrhea.* As stated above, good to see ricky and mcnaughts back on the pitch.
> 
> I have to say though... what was going through the heads of the designers of the stadium? Luckily i am near the back and keep dry but as far as i can tell if you sit within 20 rows of the pitch you get wet, simple as.



Did he make any good runs ?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 6, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Did he make any good runs ?



No, but he broke into a trot a few times


----------



## 1927 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just found my Christmas present to myself.http://urban-colours.co.uk/artwork/1089345_Cardiff_City_Stadium.html


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeh that's a nice print, but I prefer the previous one, of NP. Am changing jobs in Jan and have dropped some broad hints that that would make a nice leaving present "for someone".

Yesterday was the first time I have been down since the NP grandstand came down and I found the sight of the hulking Bob Bank and the remnants of the Canton very melancholy. Seeing the Bob from that perspective reminded me how huge it was right until its end, and of the enormity of it before it had seats on it. As a young boy on it it seemed to me to go on for ever. I loved that place. 

Someone described CCS v NP to me yesterday as "everything's better but nothing's as good", I like CCS though and it is noisier than I thought

Burkey was great, Riccy too, I thought Preston were more Dead End than North End, very limited and seemingly happy just to frustrate us, break the play up and all that stuff. Ideal, we needed a win and scrapped it out. 

4 hour drive home but happy all the way, we'll be alright boys


----------



## strung out (Dec 6, 2009)

1927 said:


> Just found my Christmas present to myself.http://urban-colours.co.uk/artwork/1089345_Cardiff_City_Stadium.html



what's that? a print of the outside of an outer city furniture warehouse or something?


----------



## strung out (Dec 6, 2009)

that ninian park one on the same site looks great, mind


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> what's that? a print of the outside of an outer city furniture warehouse or something?


Seriously, why bother posting on this thread?


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2009)

am i not allowed to? did you not notice me compliment the ninian park piece? or are you deliberately ignoring the nice things i say?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> what's that? a print of the outside of an outer city furniture warehouse or something?



It may look like a furniture warehouse, but its our furniture warehouse. Remind me again where you are playing home games these days?


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2009)

a shithole in north bristol!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> a shithole in north bristol!









I can see why you were so scathing of our new facilities!!


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2009)

i know our ground is shit. i was more making a comment on the identi-kit stadiums that are around nowadays. for sure, i'd rather be where you lot are at the moment, but give me a proper ground like ninian park or our old eastville stadium anyday!


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i know our ground is shit. i was more making a comment on the identi-kit stadiums that are around nowadays. for sure, i'd rather be where you lot are at the moment, but give me a proper ground like ninian park or our old eastville stadium anyday!



I think that most normal football supporters would agree with you there.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i know our ground is shit. i was more making a comment on the identi-kit stadiums that are around nowadays. for sure, i'd rather be where you lot are at the moment, but give me a proper ground like ninian park or our old eastville stadium anyday!



Well you are in the fortunate position of supporting a crap team so you can still stand to watch them. Unfortunately we didn't have that choice. If we had stayed at Ninian Park this season we would have seen ground capacity reduced to 8,000 as we had to give up the standing areas. Of course what Ridsdale should have done was screw us royally and get us relegated so we wouldn't have to go to the expense of a new stadium and we could have continued to enjoy wednesday evening fixtures at Port Vale and trips to Southend in the middle of january. What a shambles the man is, can't get anything right. We want basement division footabll, sod all this larking around at the top of the championship business.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2009)

As I said, most normal supporters would agree.


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2009)

you know as well as i do that's not what i meant. i just think it's a shame that not much imagination goes into building football stadiums nowadays. all these soulless bowls are just depressing. i've been to southampton, cardiff, leicester and reading in recent seasons and can't say i've enjoyed the actual stadium experience at any of them. once (if) the work starts on our new ground, at least it'll have four sides.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> you know as well as i do that's not what i meant. i just think it's a shame that not much imagination goes into building football stadiums nowadays. all these soulless bowls are just depressing. i've been to southampton, cardiff, leicester and reading in recent seasons and can't say i've enjoyed the actual stadium experience at any of them. once (if) the work starts on our new ground, *at least it'll have four sides*.



Are Bristol City and Bath Rugby moving in as well then?


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2009)

no! do you get what i mean though? my comment up there honestly wasn't a pop at you lot for the sake of it, i just hate the way all these new stadiums look. _if_ the work on our new ground actually starts, i'm glad it'll have 4 sides, a bit of variation in the architecture, plenty of use (as student flats, hotel, restaurant etc)

it's supposed to look like this, though the funding seems to be more of an issue every month...


----------



## 1927 (Dec 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> no! do you get what i mean though? my comment up there honestly wasn't a pop at you lot for the sake of it, i just hate the way all these new stadiums look. _if_ the work on our new ground actually starts, i'm glad it'll have 4 sides, a bit of variation in the architecture, plenty of use (as student flats, hotel, restaurant etc)
> 
> it's supposed to look like this, though the funding seems to be more of an issue every month...



To be fair look what we were originally promised.






At the end of the day clubs like ours can't afford to spunk money away on architects wet dreams. Ours may not win any awards, but its functional and it didn't cost a fortune. Stadium design is a bit like car design, put the same parameters into the computer and the same design comes out the other end. C values and bums on seats for a fixed price determine what your stadium looks like. I wouldn't mind betting that if your stadium ever gets built it wont look a million miles away from ours.


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2009)

possibly, though if work starts (planning permission granted a couple of years ago, work due to start once they find the money...), i'm fairly sure it will look similar to that pic up there. i understand the problem that a load of clubs have, but it seems like the 'brief' for a load of architects is to make small bowls you can fit 20-30,000 into.

i think the problem i have with a lot of new stadiums, is that they look like they're made out of metal sheeting and plastic rather than bricks and mortar. i'm hoping that ours will avoid that because 30% of the stadium will house flats and another 30% will be a hotel. as it goes, your stadium was pleasant enough when i went there with some great organisation. i guess it's just a shame that the character is being lost with so many club's stadiums because i have great memories of visiting ninian park when i was 11 many years ago.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 8, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm... praise

Boothroyd suspended... who will start.. Uthutututu or Ross?

.... me thinx Jones will stick with Chops, although i think Ross should get a go up front with Ututhu and leave Chops on the bench for a change.

Interesting ten minute interview with DJ on bbc site


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Mmmmmmmm... praise
> 
> Boothroyd suspended... who will start.. Uthutututu or Ross?
> 
> ...



think it'll be a 5 man midfield.

with either Ross wide or playing in the hole behind Chops.

could work!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2009)

How can you have 4-4-2 with 5 in the middle?!
Don't be silly. We all know that DJ doesn't know of any other formation than 4-4-2.

Anyone else going up?

I'm being pesimistic as to how good a game it will be to watch but this is football and hope is never completely dead.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 8, 2009)

Ross on the bench 

Do you think he has fallen out with DJ?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 8, 2009)

Burke you are my hero!! 0-1 Cardiff


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 8, 2009)

one nil to city already!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Ross on the bench
> 
> Do you think he has fallen out with DJ?



I think he's going to use him for impact later, bring him on when Baggies legs are flagging.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Burke you are my hero!! 0-1 Cardiff



we need another one to steady my nerves


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> I think he's going to use him for impact later, bring him on when Baggies legs are flagging.



mmmmmm.. you might be right


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> we need another one to steady my nerves


 that will do witts 

WE WANT THREE WE WANT THREE


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> that will do witts
> 
> WE WANT THREE WE WANT THREE



the goalie being sent off helps


----------



## 1927 (Dec 8, 2009)

If we hold out we will already have more points thsi week than I expected by teatime on sunday.  A lot of people were ranting about this being DJ's big test, well so far he has come thru with flying colours. Great TEAM performance evidently, Etuhu to the fore, Chopra hard working, Ricky played well but a bit too much for him, Burke was Burke. Cosnidering it has been said we dont have any depth we aren't doing too badly with McPhail out, Matthews on bench, McCormack not getting a start and a suspension a week.!!


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapattaque (Dec 8, 2009)

Up to the third! 

Jones Out.


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> If we hold out we will already have more points thsi week than I expected by teatime on sunday.  A lot of people were ranting about this being DJ's big test, well so far he has come thru with flying colours. Great TEAM performance evidently, Etuhu to the fore, Chopra hard working, Ricky played well but a bit too much for him, Burke was Burke. Cosnidering it has been said we dont have any depth we aren't doing too badly with McPhail out, Matthews on bench, McCormack not getting a start and a suspension a week.!!



You missed out Hudson, Gerard, McNaughton, Quinn, Marshall.

Immense defending.

Reckon Hudson was MOM


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 8, 2009)

badlands said:


> You missed out Hudson, Gerard, McNaughton, Quinn, Marshall.
> 
> Immense defending.
> 
> Reckon Hudson was MOM



we dont need ledley


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> we dont need ledley



Fairwater has disowned him.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 8, 2009)

badlands said:


> You missed out Hudson, Gerard, McNaughton, Quinn, Marshall.
> 
> Immense defending.
> 
> Reckon Hudson was MOM



Hudson takes a lot of stick for being too slow, but he is always in the right place at the right time to get a head or foot in. is playing well at mo and not far off MoM in most games.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 8, 2009)

badlands said:


> Fairwater has disowned him.



Lol


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2009)

Fucking dynamite result tonight.  We're fucking great again!

Bloooooobirds!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 8, 2009)

editor said:


> Fucking dynamite result tonight.  We're fucking great again!
> 
> Bloooooobirds!



the greatest team in football the world has ever seen


----------



## 1927 (Dec 8, 2009)

editor said:


> Fucking dynamite result tonight.  We're fucking great again!
> 
> Bloooooobirds!



Innit great being a Bluebird, moments like this when we've just won our second game after three defeats on the bounce.

Imagine how boring it would be being a Man U fan or Chelsea, where wins are not only expected but demanded!!

I love being a Bluebird. \o/ <o> \o/ <o>


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

A mention too for Wildig.

He started the 2nd half with a couple of wayward passes and I thought uh oh, youngster loses his way in an important match. But he kept at it. Bustled and got box to box.

Not all our youngsters will turn out to be a Ramsey. But fucking hell how many youngsters do turn out like Ramsey.

To quote Placid

"We'll be alright"


----------



## 1927 (Dec 8, 2009)

Interesting to compare the league table from this season with last after 20 games. despite this season feeling far less successful we are in fact in a better psoition whichever way you want to measure it.http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/LeagueTable/0,,10335~20081130,00.html


----------



## llion (Dec 8, 2009)

Good win for the Swans as well tonight. We might both go up!! Or what about a Swans v Cardiff play-off final?!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2009)

What a match!

So glad I came now. 

Chant of the match:
Your grounds too small for us. 
Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way, oh what fun it is to sing when city win away.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 8, 2009)

Chris Burke is a football genius  Frickin brilliant result.


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

llion said:


> Good win for the Swans as well tonight. We might both go up!! Or what about a Swans v Cardiff play-off final?!



The football league would bottle it and change it to a home game.

I mean the Millenium sorry.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 8, 2009)

badlands said:


> The football league would bottle it and change it to a home game.
> 
> I mean the Millenium sorry.



Would be safer to play it over 2 legs, home fans only!


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Would be safer to play it over 2 legs, home fans only!



Nah lets bring Tank and his mates to the Millenium.

They'd end up in Bristol.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 8, 2009)

Badlands, could you please settle an argument for me?








 Does this pic of Beattie look like an ex-hairdresser we might know? i say yes, Mrs27 says no!!


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Badlands, could you please settle an argument for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think? (oh fuck Leeds just scored again. and again)

Ex hairdresser looks like many footballers but not him I don't think. Good on Pulis to stick the head on him.

Pulis will manage the City one day.


----------



## tangerinedream (Dec 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Imagine how boring it would be being a Man U fan or Chelsea, where wins are not only expected but demanded!!



I often think that when I meet them fans, I think... 'how?' - it must be unthinkably boring.


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you think we are monthly cyclical?

Is there such a phrase?

Will we only achieve greatness in the menopause of our existence?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Hudson takes a lot of stick for being too slow, but he is always in the right place at the right time to get a head or foot in. is playing well at mo and not far off MoM in most games.



That's about a fair assessment of him tbh, but for every MoM performance you get out of him, you'll equally get errors that cost you games.  He's shocking when put up against strikers that run at defenders with pace.


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> That's about a fair assessment of him tbh, but for every MoM performance you get out of him, you'll equally get errors that cost you games.  He's shocking when put up against strikers that run at defenders with pace.



You're probably right tbh.

But please don't piss on our parade tonight.

btw well done on your result tonight.

See, we can be a happy bunch when we're not grumpy.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2009)

badlands said:


> You're probably right tbh.
> 
> But please don't piss on our parade tonight.
> 
> ...



Yep terrific result for both clubs tonight. 

Was just offering my opinion on an ex-player, sounds like he organised the defence well tonight, and that really is one of his strengths.


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Badlands, could you please settle an argument for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freddie Ljunberg

I reckon. (not Beattie, the hairdresser)

He's the spit.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovely, city win and I get a fiver off my West Brom supporting mate, who has been a right smug twat over the last few weeks.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone else getting really cheesed off with the Western Mail and Echo's shit stirring?

Read a Steve Tucker article today backing Ledley and stirring up again PR's throw away comment about playing like he is somewhere else.

Steve Tucker is on his high horse about how a public forum is no place for such comments which then cause division between the dressing room and the club.

Well Steve if you guys hadn't of reported what was said the dressing room would have been none the wiser. You guys stirred up the hornets nest which you then take great delight in reporting on after you've lit the fuse.

The club are having these frank fans meetings because they feel they have to. Why? Because of all the Echo's shit stirring.

Shame they can't ban journalists from a public meeting when its been called to cut through your shit stirring. Why? Cause you use it as an opportunity to take what you can to stir up even more shit.

God I hate journalists thanks to the Western Mail and Echo.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 9, 2009)

Two ex-Bluebirds in Champions league action tonight!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> Two ex-Bluebirds in Champions league action tonight!



Well lets be honest, the premier league would have difficulty functioning without the players we have sold on recently


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> Two ex-Bluebirds in Champions league action tonight!



Ramsey and who?

On Ramsey playing tonight, was feeling a mixed sense of pride that he is ex City and Welsh, and also frustration that we couldn't hold onto him for a little while longer.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 10, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Ramsey and who?
> 
> On Ramsey playing tonight, was feeling a mixed sense of pride that he is ex City and Welsh, and also frustration that we couldn't hold onto him for a little while longer.



Gilbert!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 10, 2009)

1927 said:


> Gilbert!





I noticed during the game, also told my mates about the rumour about him and Paul Parry's Mrs.


----------



## badlands (Dec 11, 2009)

Langston deal announced.

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1901547,00.html

Although its quite a woolly statement it could pave the way for our Malaysian friends.


----------



## badlands (Dec 11, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I noticed during the game, also told my mates about the rumour about him and Paul Parry's Mrs.



I thought Loovens was shagging Mrs P?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 11, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I noticed during the game, also told my mates about the rumour about him and Paul Parry's Mrs.


 
Gilbert? I thought Loovens was the dirty dog who'd broken them up?


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 11, 2009)

badlands said:


> I thought Loovens was shagging Mrs P?



Loovens used to come in my mate's shop to get photos of his kids taken, apparently he's a devoted family man.

I sat behind the WAGs at a game recently, they all looked about 15 years old.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 11, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Loovens used to come in my mate's shop to get photos of his kids taken, apparently he's a devoted family man.
> 
> I sat behind the WAGs at a game recently, they all looked about 15 years old.


 
You can love your kids and still shag around. I worked with someone just like that. Married and devoted to his kids but still a right old dirty dog on a night out.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 11, 2009)

Gromit said:


> You can love your kids and still shag around. I worked with someone just like that. Married and devoted to his kids but still a right old dirty dog on a night out.



True enough.

I'd be very surprised if 99% of professional footballers didn't play away from home now and again.  So to speak.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 11, 2009)

badlands said:


> I thought Loovens was shagging Mrs P?



If you believe all you hear they ALL were!!

Its allegedly the reason that the dressing room fell aprt at the end of last season and why Parry was offloaded to Preston. Wouldn't be the first player to leave a club cos of bedroom antics, although in the other case I know for certain it was the player doing the shagging that left, but then it would have been hard for us to offload half a squad!!

Good news on the Langston front, let the good times roll, we're going up boys, look forward to some decent signings in jan.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gromit said:


> You can love your kids and still shag around. I worked with someone just like that. Married and devoted to his kids but still a right old dirty dog on a night out.



Gromit my man, I have only just realised who you are!!

I was thinking today of posters I hadn't seen for a while and your previous incarnation came to mind. The only way I realised hwo you were was by searchin in the Weslh forum for your previous name and then cross checking quotes with the name change!

My apologies.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 12, 2009)

Tight bastard Ridsdale


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Tight bastard Ridsdale



Well if the coach trip would have been anything like the coaches i travel to matches on, they would not be fit to play for the rest of the year


----------



## badlands (Dec 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Tight bastard Ridsdale



Ridsdale's account of it

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1902793,00.html

He really does have an answer for everything


----------



## 1927 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not religious but if there is a God can he please arrange a win for the teams in bold  please, 

*Barnsley* v Newcastle
Coventry v Peterborough-Don't care
*Doncaster* v Bristol City
*Ipswich* v Blackpool
Leicester v *Sheff Wed *
Preston v *Plymouth*
Reading v Scunthorpe-Don't care
Sheff Utd v Crystal Palace-Draw please
Swansea v Nottm Forest-Draw please
Watford v *Derby*


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> I'm not religious but if there is a God can he please arrange a win for the teams in bold  please,
> 
> *Barnsley* v Newcastle
> Coventry v Peterborough-Don't care
> ...



Oh dear, the jacks did not draw


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 12, 2009)

Scimeca looks like a doubt for tomorrow due to injury, which is a shame, he is quality when fit, but is rarely fit. I hope he manages to get a good run of pulling on a city shirt before his career is over which, i fear, might not be that long away.


----------



## badlands (Dec 12, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Scimeca looks like a doubt for tomorrow due to injury, which is a shame, he is quality when fit, but is rarely fit. I hope he manages to get a good run of pulling on a city shirt before his career is over which, i fear, might not be that long away.



Is he on pay per game?

It would explain a lot if he was.


----------



## rapattaque (Dec 12, 2009)

Predictions tomorrow?

0-2, Bothroyd and Burke.


----------



## badlands (Dec 13, 2009)

Who's in the Cayo tomorrow?

Am in deep negotiations to attend!


----------



## pauld (Dec 13, 2009)

1927 said:


> Just found my Christmas present to myself.http://urban-colours.co.uk/artwork/1089345_Cardiff_City_Stadium.html



Hope there are no Wolves fans watching! 

Moulinex Park!?! Methinks the artist ain't the biggest football fan in the world.....

http://urban-colours.co.uk/artwork/580395_Moulinex_Park_Wolverhampton_UK.html

C'mon City - 3 points against Boro this afternoon!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Predictions tomorrow?
> 
> 0-2, Bothroyd and Burke.



nice prediction 
1 down! 1 to go!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 13, 2009)

1-0 City, looking good.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm hammering the BBC live update page. Hang in there city!


----------



## rapattaque (Dec 13, 2009)

1 minute to  go!


----------



## rapattaque (Dec 13, 2009)

Re-fucking-sult!


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2009)

Interestingly, the BBC had already updated the league table as the game was still going on!

Middlesbrough would  have gone above Swansea in the top 6 if they'd won, so today was a great result for the boys.  Third place looks very nice


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 13, 2009)

Waaaay. 

Chris Burke was class today.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2009)

editor said:


> Interestingly, the BBC had already updated the league table as the game was still going on!
> 
> Middlesbrough would  have gone above Swansea in the top 6 if they'd won, so today was a great result for the boys.  Third place looks very nice



sure you weren't looking at the 'as it stands' bit they do now? 
a new widget that updates the table live


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 13, 2009)

ddraig said:


> sure you weren't looking at the 'as it stands' bit they do now?
> a new widget that updates the table live



They have been doing this a few weeks now, it be frustrating, I have seen us go up and down in the course of 90 minutes a few times. Today, however, we went up the table ans stayed there


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

Had to do the annual xmas pressie exchange with my mother today which entailed lunch and missing the game.

I would just like to say JONES OUT NOW!


----------



## rapattaque (Dec 13, 2009)

Any Urbs who aren't off to the Peterborough game fancy lending me their fan number and surname so i can get some extra tickets?! Got some unprecedented interest from my friends here in North Yorkshire! I promise not to smash the  stadium up etc. Cheers, PM  us if you can.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

I fear we will not win a game in January, on current form DJ is a shoe in for Manager of the month, and you know what that means!!


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 13, 2009)

I really think this is our year.  Mind you, I said that last year too.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> I really think this is our year.  Mind you, I said that last year too.



I'll settle for a play=off place and another cup final!!


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 13, 2009)

1927 said:


> I'll settle for a play=off place and another cup final!!



No, I demand promotion this time.  We haven't been in the top flight during my lifetime, I want to see it happen, and they're running out of time!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> No, I demand promotion this time.  We haven't been in the top flight during *my lifetime, I want to see it happen, and they're running out of time!*



I didn't know you had a terminal disease!!


----------



## badlands (Dec 13, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> No, I demand promotion this time.  We haven't been in the top flight during my lifetime, I want to see it happen, and they're running out of time!



I demand promotion.

For the sake of Dwyer!

And me and all the other believers.

We are a happy breed.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

When we failed at the last hurdle last season I said that I wouldnt be too disappointed if we could look forward to another season of the same in the Chmapionship, well I stand by that and I'm loving this season as much as last. Thing is as we look forward to what might be it is scarey. Missing out on the play-offs will seem like a small blip compared to getting there and failing, its even possible that we could face the Jacks. The thought of losing to the JBs in the play-offs scares the fuck out of me, I would have to start supporting Newport County. Of course if we were to beat the JBs in play-offs we will have bragging rights for three generations atleast.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 13, 2009)

1927 said:


> I didn't know you had a terminal disease!!



Supporting the City _is_ a terminal disease.  And there's no cure!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 13, 2009)

One hell of a result against a team that looked very good (not like an 11th placed team) and was forcing the game to be played at a mental tempo. 

Hoping now that Brom will crumble under the pressure we've put them under with our last two results.


----------



## badlands (Dec 13, 2009)

1927 said:


> When we failed at the last hurdle last season I said that I wouldnt be too disappointed if we could look forward to another season of the same in the Chmapionship, well I stand by that and I'm loving this season as much as last. Thing is as we look forward to what might be it is scarey. Missing out on the play-offs will seem like a small blip compared to getting there and failing, its even possible that we could face the Jacks. The thought of losing to the JBs in the play-offs scares the fuck out of me, I would have to start supporting Newport County. Of course if we were to beat the JBs in play-offs we will have bragging rights for three generations atleast.



Fuck the play offs.

And the miserable Jacks.

We are up on the automatic.

Lick it and split.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

We've got a reasonable easy couple of months now,barring Leicester on saturday, will be interesting to see who WBA have got. I know they face Forest sometime soon. If we can keep the pace up now lets see what happens to our challengers as they play each other. The Bluebird rollercoaster has left the station and is carnking its way up to the first drop, hang on boys we're in for an amazing ride again!


----------



## badlands (Dec 13, 2009)

Giggsy!

It's Cardiff all the way.

We're taking over the world.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome week for the City and a brilliant result (and such an organised performance) today, keep playing like that and we will be right in with a shout. I wouldv'e thought 2 points from Albion and the Smoggies away would have been good, to get 6 and no goals conceded is scarcely believable.

Albion have Blackpool away Sat, Forest home on 8 Jan (Friday) and Toon away on the 18th (Monday) so it would be hard to pick trickier games for them in 3 of their next 4 league games. 

Fuck them anyway, it only matters what we do. Leicester is massive, then we need to kick on with 6 off PA and Posh to really set us up

I really really love those mad fuckers, come on City, come on


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 13, 2009)

Someone asked my last Monday what I wanted for my birthday, I said 'preferably 6 points from the next two games'. 

athankyouverymuch. 

Bluebirds!!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I really really love those mad fuckers, come on City, come on


Innit! I know exactly waht you mean, they may not always be the best, they flatter to deceive, they let us down regularly and sometimes are nothing short of shite. But they're OUR shite. Had we played all season like we played this week Newcastle would be lucky to be hanging onto our tail!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 13, 2009)

Can't wait to come back home for the Plymouth and and Blackpool games, then going Scarborough on the 16th.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 13, 2009)

Just watched the very brief highlights on the welsh news.... the goal was a cracker, but fuck me we have started to defend like demons posessed as well! About time.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I think we have only scored from 2 set pieces all season. Yesterday's fluke and the Adam Mathews 45 yarder against Watford!!

Fair do's to Alan Brazil this morning, he said that if Burke's effort hadn't gone in we would have had a penalty for the push on Jay.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I think we have only scored from 2 set pieces all season. Yesterday's fluke and the Adam Mathews 45 yarder against Watford!!
> 
> Fair do's to Alan Brazil this morning, he said that if Burke's effort hadn't gone in we would have had a penalty for the push on Jay.



I thin Raver Drew ought to start a new thread... "Cardiff City goals scored from free kicks taken on the half way line watch" 

I think the lack of goals from free kicks would be a bit different if Ross was getting more time on the pitch.


----------



## badlands (Dec 14, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I think the lack of goals from free kicks would be a bit different if Ross was getting more time on the pitch.


 
think its got more to do with the fact that Roger Johnson isn't getting on the end of the free kicks or corners.

Hudson and Gerard win everything in the air in our box but don't seem to get on the end of anything the other end.

Christ, if they started scoring too we'd be up by easter.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 14, 2009)

badlands said:


> think its got more to do with the fact that Roger Johnson isn't getting on the end of the free kicks or corners.
> 
> .



mmm.. not so sure, Ross, did manage to put quite a few free kicks straight in the back of the net last season


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 14, 2009)

Internet messages are a web of deceit


----------



## Gromit (Dec 14, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Internet messages are a web of deceit



Pot calling the fridge black.

Don't your heart just bleed for the case he makes? Not.

This sulk is no doubt due to the massive number of negative comments Wales on-line are (rightly) getting about their oh so poor standard of reporting lately.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 14, 2009)

mmmm half time, west brom 0 QPR 2


----------



## Gromit (Dec 14, 2009)

1 - 2 now. 

One of QPR's was an own goal. 

Ideal for us if it ends this way.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 14, 2009)

Gromit said:


> 1 - 2 now.
> 
> One of QPR's was an own goal.
> 
> Ideal for us if it ends this way.


2 : 2 

never mind, better than a WBA win


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 16, 2009)

Amazed no-one has posted this yet ... If you buy a season ticket for next year before 31st december, or have already done so, and we get promoted, the club will refund the cost of your ticket 

Me thinks the club are strapped for cash and desperate to get enough money in to buy players ... it will be interesting to see if the money does actually get spent on players.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 16, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Amazed no-one has posted this yet ... If you buy a season ticket for next year before 31st december, or have already done so, and we get promoted, the club will refund the cost of your ticket
> 
> Me thinks the club are strapped for cash and desperate to get enough money in to buy players ... it will be interesting to see if the money does actually get spent on players.



There's too much suspicion about the club right now imho.

Firstly it should be noted that HMRC went to court today to officially withdraw the winding up petition.

The offre from the club is a  no lose for the fans. If it brings in a few hundred grand it will put some needed money in the coffers and ensure we can afford wages for a tidy loan signing or two til end of season. If we go up you get ya money back and the club wont miss a £million or two if we get to the untold riches of the EPL.

If you want to be really shrewd wait tile we hopefully have a good run over xmas when odds on City being promoted may well be down to 2.0 on Betfair. lay them and whatever happens you'll have a cheap season ticket next year.


----------



## badlands (Dec 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> There's too much suspicion about the club right now imho.
> 
> Firstly it should be noted that HMRC went to court today to officially withdraw the winding up petition.
> 
> ...



Have you been discussing this with our local Betfair genius?

It seems foolproof.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 17, 2009)

Scimica retires. 

 After one injury too many he's decided his body isn't upto it any more. 

I'm very sadened by this as he's fought very hard to overcome his injuries. 

I can't imagine how hard today is for him, if also a bit of a release.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 17, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Scimica retires.
> 
> After one injury too many he's decided his body isn't upto it any more.
> 
> ...



Sad day for the fella, he did try his hardest to come back to the game. All the best in the future Riccy. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8418711.stm

This aside, with Mcphail out and Ledley's dodgy hip, we should be expecting some new faces in January. Lets hope it isn't just a short term fix.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 17, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Scimica retires.
> 
> After one injury too many he's decided his body isn't upto it any more.
> 
> ...



very sad indeed, he was clearly a no nonsense grafter, we could do with a  few more as dedicated as him


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh dear- http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/8418096.stm


----------



## rapattaque (Dec 18, 2009)

Onket said:


> Oh dear- http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/8418096.stm



But I thought you didn't go to the game in the end...


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2009)

This appears to be what happens without my calming influence.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 18, 2009)

Onket said:


> Oh dear- http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/8418096.stm



I am waiting for just one Palace fan to come on here and take the piss over this, just one, go on, you know you want to!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 19, 2009)

is it on? is it off?

grrrrrr.. no decision till half eleven.... will be in the pub by then


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 19, 2009)

1927 said:


> I am waiting for just one Palace fan to come on here and take the piss over this, just one, go on, you know you want to!



Aw bless, the City fans were just trying to fight their way out of Swindon town, so massive a shithole it be.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 19, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> is it on? is it off?
> 
> grrrrrr.. no decision till half eleven.... will be in the pub by then



It's more so the Leicester fans know to travel or not than us. 

I'm heading in now as I need a Peterborough ticket anyways. 

It will be a pain having to stay in the pub all day if it's off. 

On a football note, I don't want the fixtures congestion that cost us dearly last year.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 19, 2009)

1927 said:


> I am waiting for just one Palace fan to come on here and take the piss over this, just one, go on, you know you want to!



Wtf has it got to do with us ? 

At least the Cardiff supporters will be used to receiving harsh penalties.


----------



## badlands (Dec 19, 2009)

It's off.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 19, 2009)

Bloody cold autumn days!


----------



## badlands (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmm.....
this ain't going to help our cash flow problem.

And once again the weather intervenes to fuck up a good run.

We have under soil heating don't we?

Can we not afford to turn it on?


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2009)

i was just about to say... how cold was it in cardiff last night? strange to see a lot of other matches in this part of the world survive but not you guys.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 19, 2009)

ah no way 
my lovely thoughtful missus has got us tickets to go today and is now mighty miffed as it was my birthday pressie 

gutted

what happens with the tickets?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i was just about to say... how cold was it in cardiff last night? strange to see a lot of other matches in this part of the world survive but not you guys.



pretty fucking cold! the tiny bit of snow from yesterday morning is still on the roof opposite and not melted.
think it was -4 according to forecast last night


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2009)

if it's anything like most other football clubs, they'll be valid for the rearranged match, with refunds available if you can't go.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i was just about to say... how cold was it in cardiff last night? strange to see a lot of other matches in this part of the world survive but not you guys.



They just cant risk it with any ice on the pitch, the players might take a tumble.  Cardiff already find it hard enough to stay on their feet in the penalty box as it is.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 19, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> They just cant risk it with any ice on the pitch, the players might take a tumble.  Cardiff already find it hard enough to stay on their feet in the penalty box as it is.



can you please drop it just for today? pretty deflated here, days plans fucked right up!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 19, 2009)

ddraig said:


> pretty fucking cold! the tiny bit of snow from yesterday morning is still on the roof opposite and not melted.
> think it was -4 according to forecast last night



It was -4 this morning whern i got in the car.  Nobbling.  The antifreeze froze again on my windscreen.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 19, 2009)

ddraig said:


> can you please drop it just for today? pretty deflated here, days plans fucked right up!



Not nice, and I am sorry for you 

No excuses though, look at the conditions they played in last night in France...


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 19, 2009)

The team playing in white lost surprisingly


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2009)

that's why no team has released a camouflage away strip (apart from united's away kit in '95)


----------



## terrynutkin (Dec 19, 2009)

So Cardiff can't get their game on but Newport County can. Joke.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2009)

terrynutkin said:


> So Cardiff can't get their game on but Newport County can. Joke.


Not really. Conditions can vary enormously according to the locality.


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2009)

i'd guess it might be more to do with the referee who called the game off too. there are numerous instances of games being played in dangerous conditions or other games being postponed, and come kick off time, the pitch is perfectly playable. i wouldn't read _too_ much into newport's game going ahead, but i am surprised that a brand new ground, with undersoil heating (not 100% sure on this), covers and enclosed from the harshest elements could fall foul to a frozen pitch. hard to say without more information though.


----------



## badlands (Dec 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i'd guess it might be more to do with the referee who called the game off too. there are numerous instances of games being played in dangerous conditions or other games being postponed, and come kick off time, the pitch is perfectly playable. i wouldn't read _too_ much into newport's game going ahead, but i am surprised that a brand new ground, with undersoil heating (not 100% sure on this), covers and enclosed from the harshest elements could fall foul to a frozen pitch. hard to say without more information though.



This might shed some light for you

http://www.cardiffcityfc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1909539,00.html


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2009)

ah, that does. ta for the link


----------



## 1927 (Dec 19, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Wtf has it got to do with us ?
> 
> At least the Cardiff supporters will be used to receiving harsh penalties.



You couldn't resist any longer could you.

Directly it has nothing to do with Palace. The point I was going to make was that Palace fans on here seem very quick to knock us for our hooligan element, when a quick google reveals that you'ree recent history of arrests and jail sentnces is not exactly good, and worse than Cardiff's by a way!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 19, 2009)

This morning there were loads of posts on another board that seemed too far fetched to be belived. However, the club site now says..



> Our new stadium is fitted with state of the art undersoil heating. Regrettably the final commissioning to ensure that it was fully operational had not been completed.



Which supports the theory that whilst the pipes have been put underneath the pitch, a boiler has yet to be purchased.

I dont know, I am still not prepared to believe it till i know all the facts, but it sounds more plausible by the minute (especially after a pre match drinking session with no actual match to interupt the drinking)


----------



## badlands (Dec 19, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> This morning there were loads of posts on another board that seemed too far fetched to be belived. However, the club site now says..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reiterate,

http://www.cardiffcityfc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1909539,00.html

That's the official line anyway.

Go on ccmb for all the conspiracy/meltdown theories


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 19, 2009)

badlands said:


> I reiterate,
> 
> http://www.cardiffcityfc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1909539,00.html
> 
> ...



Yes, embarassed to be repeating those theories with out actual evidence to support it...... but a day in the Vulcan has turned me into a gossip.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2009)

does anyone know if the stadium ticketshop thingy is open today at any point please?
the website is shit and i cant find opening hours
ta


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 20, 2009)

ddraig said:


> does anyone know if the stadium ticketshop thingy is open today at any point please?
> the website is shit and i cant find opening hours
> ta



when ticket office is open they generally take calls over phone... try ringing them


----------



## Gromit (Dec 20, 2009)

Echo makes an intresting point re the freeze. 

With all of Cardiff's park football called off, if our match had gone ahead we would have higher attendance than usual. 

The club missed out on extra cash coming in thanks to this heating farce.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 22, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Echo makes an intresting point re the freeze.
> 
> With all of Cardiff's park football called off, if our match had gone ahead we would have higher attendance than usual.
> 
> The club missed out on extra cash coming in thanks to this heating farce.



Word around the camp fire is that the system is now up and running, so roll on boxing day.


----------



## badlands (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's the transcript of DJ's webchat today.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/2009/12/23/dave-jones-exclusive-live-webchat-91466-25443573/


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2009)

badlands said:


> Here's the transcript of DJ's webchat today.
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/2009/12/23/dave-jones-exclusive-live-webchat-91466-25443573/



cheers but. interesting


----------



## Gromit (Dec 23, 2009)

I knew it was on but was in a Chinese restaurant at the time.

Otherwise i would have asked him, Which Echo journalist would you most like to slap, if you could.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 26, 2009)

Come on you greeeeeeeeens!!!!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2009)

cmon boys!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2009)

oh bolloxs
1 to the visitors with 8 mins to go


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 26, 2009)

Green Army !!!


----------



## nightowl (Dec 26, 2009)

That was a pleasant surprise


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2009)

That was shocking. Plymouth were awful, but City were lifeless. Big crowd too


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 26, 2009)

one consolation, at least we did not give the points to anyone in the mix up the top

not much of a consolation though


----------



## badlands (Dec 26, 2009)

An enforced break conspires against us yet again.

thems the breaks, I suppose.

ask me again if we lose to the posh tho.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 27, 2009)

First we loose to bottom of the table ipswich, then bottom of the table plymouth. 

mmmm... where peterborough now?


----------



## agricola (Dec 28, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> First we loose to bottom of the table ipswich, then bottom of the table plymouth.
> 
> mmmm... where peterborough now?



Peterborough 0 Cardiff 3 after half an hour.  Your football team is bizarre.

edit:  0-4 after forty minutes.


----------



## agricola (Dec 28, 2009)

4-4


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 28, 2009)

This is insane. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 28, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> This is insane. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.



cry young thresher, cry


----------



## Epico (Dec 28, 2009)

I know it must be shitty for you guys* but I would have loved to have watched that game.

(*Hey - it can't be that bad - you're top 6, we (Argyle) are bottom 3)


----------



## Stoat Boy (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL.

4-0 and you fucked it up !


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 28, 2009)

Hehe! Megalolz!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 28, 2009)

oh dear...


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 28, 2009)

agricola said:


> Peterborough 0 Cardiff 3 after half an hour.  *Your football team is bizarre.*
> 
> edit:  0-4 after forty minutes.








Shocking. Absolutely shocking.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 28, 2009)

No doubt the idiots over on ccmb will be calling for DJ's head after this, but I would like just one of them to explain to me what DJ could have done about that. I would withold the pay of the useless cunts for a week. This has pissed me off far more than boxing day!


----------



## pauld (Dec 28, 2009)

1927 said:


> No doubt the idiots over on ccmb will be calling for DJ's head after this, but I would like just one of them to explain to me what DJ could have done about that. I would withold the pay of the useless cunts for a week. This has pissed me off far more than boxing day!



How about bolstering the midfield in the second half, when it was clear (from the radio commentary) that we were being overrun?!

This result could be as damaging as the 6-0 reverse at Preston last year, and yes, as useless as the spineless jellyfish on the pitch were, Jones (the manager) is culpable. Sack him now, before promotion disappears down the u-bend.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2009)

1927 said:


> but I would like just one of them to explain to me what DJ could have done about that.



DJ could have employed proper strategic adjustments.

Taking McNaughton Off at half time before we saw how the second half was going to go was a bit presumptuous. Especially as we all know Cardiff isn't great at second halves (why oh why do we play so deep, if DJ isn't coaching it out of them then he ain't doing his job).

Having noticed that Posh made 2 half time subs he could have analysed what was going on and then made changes. Them going 3 in the middle creamed us and we made no changes to deal with it.

I would have suggested McCormack off after their second goal and Gypes in front of the back four. Etuhu for Rae to freshen the midfield. Especially as Rae was worse than useless.

Then later Quinn for McNaughton if we really did need to rest him.

First time I've stood on a terrace for 15 years and that happens.  It was soo embarrassing to have given their fans so much stick and then our team goes and allows them to throw it all right back in our faces. Not pleased at all.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 29, 2009)

Some interesting and unusually forthright words from Jones here.

I wonder what the instructions that were not listened to were, i somehow doubt it was to change formation.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 30, 2009)

Here we go again, toons 'interested' in Chopra

I can never tell if the papers just make these stories up, there never seems to be any substance behind them and in this case.....


> “It’s news to me,” said Hughton. “I’m not aware of anything there.”


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2009)

Why would Newcastle want an out of form striker?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 30, 2009)

editor said:


> Why would Newcastle want an out of form striker?


 
They don't always stay out of form when they move to a new club. 

Newcastle might consider themselves better able to create scoring chances for him than Cardiff are. 

Considering that all we do is cross the ball into the box most of the time they may have a point. Chopra is the sort of player that needs balls played to him low and not up in the air all the time.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 30, 2009)

editor said:


> Why would Newcastle want an out of form striker?



me thinx it is a case of.... chopra still has house in newcastle + mrs chopra still in toon town 'working on her website' + transfer window opening + western mail has nothing to write about today = CHOPRA GOING TO NEWCASTLE!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 30, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> western mail has nothing to write about today = CHOPRA GOING TO NEWCASTLE!


 
Yeah more the case tbh.

Reverse engineered news.

Pick a headline that will sell papers.
Use any old assusumptions you can to justify headline.
Publish.


----------



## Zeppo (Dec 30, 2009)

Any truth in DJ to Bolton?


----------



## badlands (Dec 30, 2009)

Zeppo said:


> Any truth in DJ to Bolton?



Not unless Bolton shell out a fortune in comp. And he'd have to up sticks from his massive house in the Vale.

I'd have thought Bolton would go for Bilic or someone of that ilk.

Also this made me chuckle, Bolton sack their manager for giving up a 2 goal lead and are interested in a manager who gave up a 4 goal lead.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 30, 2009)

Peterborough shirts from the game on Monday up for auction. Me thinks we might have inadvertantly increased their collectability


----------



## Onket (Dec 31, 2009)

'might'


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2009)

It hasn't been much fun being a Cardiff fan over the festive period. I was on a near permanent facepalm following the Peterborough second half on my mobile on the train back.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 31, 2009)

Try being there in the freezing cold. The disgust was so thick you could use it to pave roads.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 31, 2009)

editor said:


> It hasn't been much fun being a Cardiff fan over the festive period. I was on a near permanent facepalm following the Peterborough second half on my mobile on the train back.



The show must go on. Getting geared up for a trip to Bristle this weekend now.


----------



## Onket (Dec 31, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Try being there in the freezing cold. The disgust was so thick you could use it to pave roads.



First half was very enjoyable, has to be said.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 31, 2009)

SHOCK... HORROR!! Season ticket offer that closed at 3pm today has been extended to 6th January!

Why am i not surprised at this?

I feel for those that put themselves out to get down there this week because of the 'sale must end 31st december' tactics.

Lets hope the money does actually get spent on players as promissed, not paying off sam/inland revenue/undersoil heating 'r us.


----------



## badlands (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year lovely people.

Our world is wonderful. A new stadium. A possible takeover.

We are 4th.

The transfer window beckons.

Mark my words, this will be a spectacular year.

Dream it.

The dream is ours.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 1, 2010)

badlands said:


> Happy new year lovely people.
> 
> Our world is wonderful. A new stadium. A possible takeover.
> 
> ...



I like your optimism.

I just checked and despite the shit run we've been having we are still better placed than we were this time last year.FACT. We are closer to those above us, have scored more goals, better gd, won more games etc. I think top six is well within us.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year Bluebirds. Match is on live on S4C tomorrow. Apologies if this has already been posted.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 1, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Happy new year Bluebirds. Match is on live on S4C tomorrow. Apologies if this has already been posted.




Excellent!

Cheers for that.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 1, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Happy new year Bluebirds. Match is on live on S4C tomorrow. Apologies if this has already been posted.



Heading over bridge meself, first away game of the decade .. and first time i have been to Ashton Gate since the 'heddy' days of the 80s.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 2, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Heading over bridge meself, first away game of the decade .. and first time i have been to Ashton Gate since the 'heddy' days of the 80s.



Have a good one fella.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 2, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Heading over bridge meself, first away game of the decade .. and first time i have been to Ashton Gate since the 'heddy' days of the 80s.



If we're 4-0 up at half-time don't say to your mates really confidently: 'there's no way we can't not win this one!'.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2010)

As Eddie May used to said, "Nothing less than an emphatic win will do today."


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 2, 2010)

And it's called off.


----------



## strung out (Jan 2, 2010)

bad luck, bright sunshine here in bristol but i'm guessing no undersoil heating, and the big stands shading the pitch at ashton gate means the pitch is still rock hard.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 2, 2010)

up early, in pub in chepstow by nine for breakfast..... home now

bloody amatures


----------



## Biffo (Jan 2, 2010)

Bollocks.


----------



## 3_D (Jan 2, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> up early, in pub in chepstow by nine for breakfast..... home now
> 
> bloody amatures



Yes, if only we had undersoil heating like Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2010)

3_D said:


> Yes, if only we had undersoil heating like Cardiff



we do and it works now mun 

just not on my birthday when the misus got us tickets to go

be a while for you bumpkins tho eh!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 3, 2010)

News of the world stirring about the clubs financial position

club responding


----------



## Gromit (Jan 3, 2010)

Hopefully the news of the world can get prosecuted for receiving stolen goods.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 3, 2010)

If we beat Brizzle we got Leicester at home, can do them!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 3, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> If we beat Brizzle we got Leicester at home, can do them!



Already its looking like a not bad year and with the number of Prem clubs out or going out in next round it will open up for a lesser club to have a decent run I'm sure. Don't worry tho, its our year, we always win the cup two seasons after losing in the final!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 3, 2010)

Liking that one. Yeah it is possibly quite a boring draw, but certainly winnable.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2010)

We're a very difficult side to beat. And Cardiff are the sort of team who can be easily sussed out.

I'm half expecting Bristol to knock you tbh, and for us to beat them in the 4th round.

A disappointing draw all round!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like to disagree with you but we are easy to suss out. 5 across the middle and the game is yours. 

We might be 4th ATM but we are showing signs of imminent colapse.

So I'm fine with losing to Bristol if we can concentrate on the league. 

The quick purchase of two quality midfielders could change all this. But will we get them is the worry?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 6, 2010)

pitch looking good ... lets just hope people can get there


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 7, 2010)

Believe it or not Dave Jones has been nominated for the manager of the month award for December.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 7, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Believe it or not Dave Jones has been nominated for the manager of the month award for December.


 
Pray he doesn't win. We really don't need the bad luck winning the award brings.


----------



## strung out (Jan 7, 2010)

paul trollope won it for rovers in september. we lost all 6 matches in october


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Pray he doesn't win. We really don't need the bad luck winning the award brings.



Something tells me that he wont.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 8, 2010)

City face winding up order. Oh dear.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8448330.stm


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> City face winding up order. Oh dear.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8448330.stm



  that would just nicely top off the shit few days i've just had


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2010)

Live statement by Ridsdale at 1pm on Radio Wales, there are rumours that he will announce we have gone into administration!!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2010)

so another scare then?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Live statement by Ridsdale at 1pm on Radio Wales, there are rumours that he will announce we have gone into administration!!


 
Did anyone listen? What was said?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Did anyone listen? What was said?



something along these lines



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> "HMRC booked a back stop date of 10 February 2010 to go back to court if, for any reason, we had not been able to fulfil our obligations to pay by the end of January.
> 
> "We have every confidence that all monies owing to HMRC will have been repaid by the end of January."
> 
> The Football League have refused to comment on whether the club are under a transfer embargo due to the apparent financial concerns around Cardiff City.


added to threshers link from above


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Did anyone listen? What was said?



We've signed Torres.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 8, 2010)

Is this just down to gross mismanagement? Why invest in the sums we did last summer if we can't afford to pay the taxman. I don't get it.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 8, 2010)

ddraig said:


> so another scare then?


 
Seems so. 

The media printing half a story rather than investigating why the court date had been set before publishing.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 8, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Is this just down to gross mismanagement? Why invest in the sums we did last summer if we can't afford to pay the taxman. I don't get it.


 
The story is that the outfitting of the stadium cost us a lot more than we expected. We paid that bill and gave the taxman the run around rather than pay the taxman and give the private companies the run around (and possibly not have gotten fitted out).


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> The story is that the outfitting of the stadium cost us a lot more than we expected. We paid that bill and gave the taxman the run around rather than pay the taxman and give the private companies the run around (and possibly not have gotten fitted out).



I can't believe this is the case. £7m over budget, boolocks.

Laing O'Rourke built the stadium and surely the price would have included all the fitting out!! How much fitting out was there anyway, all the concessions and the kitchens, loung areas etc. are down to Compass. Apart from that it sonly offices and Laings would have been doing that anyway. LOR must have been on a maximmum price so any overspend would be down to them.

I do know tho that Steve Borley's company is owed £1.5 million and that is why the undersoil heating wasn't working last month cos they refused to connect it up!


----------



## badlands (Jan 8, 2010)

Rumours abound.

Has Borley got us out of the shit?

God love him if he has.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 9, 2010)

Off topic, but thought some of you might enjoy this.

http://splottmovie.com/about.php

Why so many churches?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 9, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Off topic, but thought some of you might enjoy this.
> 
> http://splottmovie.com/about.php
> 
> Why so many churches?



"Why don't you just go back to Pontcanna or wherever it is?"

I'm waiting for the sequel Fairwater:The revenge.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 9, 2010)

Love the Splott film. I could have been an extra


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 9, 2010)

WTF is going on?

3 days ago Ridsdale is talking about spending big in the window and now we appear to be on the brink of administration. I don't know who to believe.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2010)

We've gone really shit again, haven't we?


----------



## strung out (Jan 9, 2010)

blackpool are a very good team


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2010)

strung_out said:


> blackpool are a very good team


Sure, but if want to at least get in the play offs, we should be beating teams below us at home.


----------



## strung out (Jan 9, 2010)

oh for sure. obviously i didn't see it, but these results happen. a draw with another play off contender is often seen as a decent result.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 9, 2010)

Disappointing result for automatic promotion hunters but i reckon it's an acceptable one for play off contenders.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 9, 2010)

(obviously i wouldn't mind seeing a win at some point soon)


----------



## Biffo (Jan 9, 2010)

The good news is that I will be at the home game v Peterboro next month so hopefully there's 3 points there.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 10, 2010)

> IAN HOLLOWAY ... "It's like putting a rusty bucket down my well that is, like taking my sister out and never ringing her up again. You don't do things like that; we're not a bad team at times."



What on earth is he on about? does he fancy himelf as the new Cantona, cos this is up there with seaguls and trawler thing.

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1928213,00.html


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2010)

don't panic
we got americun billionaires on side now!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8450940.stm




			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Cardiff City are in talks with American billionaire investors about a possible £40m takeover of the financially-stricken Championship club.
> 
> It is claimed talks have been going on since the summer and a deal could be done by the end of February.


----------



## agricola (Jan 10, 2010)

So when is the official twinning ceremony with Luanda, then?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 10, 2010)

ddraig said:


> don't panic
> we got americun billionaires on side now!
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8450940.stm



If they join will they end up joining in with the fans singing 'where's our money gone?' like they were yesterday 

'Your going to sign fuk all' was the other chant.

Just to give the people who weren't there some idea of the atmosphere.


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2010)

oh well at least it isn't just us wondering where all the money went and waiting for some knight on a white charger to turn up.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

tbf, i think pretty much every club in the country wonders where all the money went. we got a trip to wembley, a trip the millenium stadium, an fa cup quarter final and sold a striker for a million in the last 2 and a half years, yet we still never seem to have any cash for anything.


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> tbf, i think pretty much every club in the country wonders where all the money went. we got a trip to wembley, a trip the millenium stadium, an fa cup quarter final and sold a striker for a million in the last 2 and a half years, yet we still never seem to have any cash for anything.



fair point, I was just sympathising really.

The last few posts remind me of the "west ham for sale" thread on KUMB.  1,000 pages of rumours that some American billionaire or similar is about to buy us out.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 11, 2010)

A friend just showed me a quote from the Telegraph:



> In a sport so defined by joy, following Cardiff City seems at times to offer little but suffering. Recurrent disappointment on the pitch is coupled with a wearying dismay off it, and at the moment the two appear to be working in crushing tandem.



If only Echo journos wrote so well!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wonder if this American rumour is anything to do with Mike Young, the Superted man.

If so expect new signings Spotty Man, Texas Pete and the skeleton thing.


----------



## badlands (Jan 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> I wonder if this American rumour is anything to do with Mike Young, the Superted man.
> 
> If so expect new signings Spotty Man, Texas Pete and the skeleton thing.



Hope its Michael Moritz, one of the google blokes.

His mum still lives in Cardiff.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 11, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but i've just set a special enhanced double for Yakubu to score for Nigeria against Egypt and Chopra to score against the Wurzels tomorrow. Enhanced value at 7/1. Thought i'd let y'all know. I'm working on the assumption DJ has to play him tomorrow and that his boots that were on fire have cooled down sufficiently to allow him to start scoring again. 

http://www.skybet.com/skybet?action=GoEvEv&id=12117985


----------



## badlands (Jan 11, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Slightly off topic, but i've just set a special enhanced double for Yakubu to score for Nigeria against Egypt and Chopra to score against the Wurzels tomorrow. Enhanced value at 7/1. Thought i'd let y'all know. I'm working on the assumption DJ has to play him tomorrow and that his boots that were on fire have cooled down sufficiently to allow him to start scoring again.
> 
> http://www.skybet.com/skybet?action=GoEvEv&id=12117985



That's if he's still here tomorrow.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> That's if he's still here tomorrow.



Indeed.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 11, 2010)

do we really want american owners?

not really worked with liverpool or man united, fans been shafted even more than usual


----------



## 1927 (Jan 11, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Slightly off topic, but i've just set a special enhanced double for Yakubu to score for Nigeria against Egypt and Chopra to score against the Wurzels tomorrow. Enhanced value at 7/1. Thought i'd let y'all know. I'm working on the assumption DJ has to play him tomorrow and that his boots that were on fire have cooled down sufficiently to allow him to start scoring again.
> 
> http://www.skybet.com/skybet?action=GoEvEv&id=12117985



Its a well known fact that the current fuck up in the UK weather is down to the fact that Chopra's boots are currently cooler than the ice caps. If he scored tomoroow expect the snow to be gone by the weekend!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 11, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> do we really want american owners?
> 
> not really worked with liverpool or man united, fans been shafted even more than usual



If it was American based owners who have Welsh roots i don't think it would be too bad.

Anyway right now we couldn't say no to Alan Stanford!

On the point about being shafted more than usual that is not physically possible in the case of City fans!


----------



## badlands (Jan 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> Its a well known fact that the current fuck up in the UK weather is down to the fact that Chopra's boots are currently cooler than the ice caps. If he scored tomoroow expect the snow to be gone by the weekend!



We're due a shed of snow tomorrow. Match'll be off I reckon.

On another note I think Bothroyd is going.

Virus my arse and all that. (everyone else who was ill had to play)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> We're due a shed of snow tomorrow. Match'll be off I reckon.



I really hope game is off and i hope they call it off early. I am not going to be able to enjoy game wondering if i am going to be able to get home. With it being a bubble we wont even be able to have a drink if stuck on the bus on way home ... and some of the boys on our bus smell at the best of times, i dont want to be stranded with them all night.


----------



## badlands (Jan 11, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I really hope game is off and i hope they call it off early. I am not going to be able to enjoy game wondering if i am going to be able to get home. With it being a bubble we wont even be able to have a drink if stuck on the bus on way home ... and some of the boys on our bus smell at the best of times, i dont want to be stranded with them all night.



The Met Office (useless twats that they are) are saying heavy snow from midday right through till 9.

Will we have to replay it on the fourth round date?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> The Met Office (useless twats that they are) are saying heavy snow from midday right through till 9.
> 
> Will we have to replay it on the fourth round date?



19th is date set aside if it gets played and it's a draw, assume that would be the rescheduled date if it is snowed off


----------



## Biffo (Jan 12, 2010)

If it's on tonight it's on S4C (again).


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2010)

DJ telling fans they need to cheer instead of boo. 

What I don't think he understands is it's not results that are causing negative reactions. 

Instead it's the negative play by the players which makes us negative. 

I've seen us applude the team at the end of the match for losing but going for it. No fan however is going to cheer their team whilst they are huddled deep with the ball challenging our net. Which is all our last 45 minutes seem to comprise of lately. 

Reality check for DJ and the players. If they want to be lifted by the crowd they need to first lift the crowd through their own efforts.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jan 12, 2010)

badlands said:


> The Met Office (useless twats that they are) are saying heavy snow from midday right through till 9.
> 
> Will we have to replay it on the fourth round date?



It's been downgraded from 80% to 60% for extremeness, but it'll be treacherous I say, trrrrreacherous!


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

Gromit said:


> DJ telling fans they need to cheer instead of boo.
> 
> What I don't think he understands is it's not results that are causing negative reactions.
> 
> ...



Here's a very good blog;

about how DJ has forgotten what its like to be a fan

http://mauveandyellowarmy.net/


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> It's been downgraded from 80% to 60% for extremeness, but it'll be treacherous I say, trrrrreacherous!



Back up to 80% now.

Damn it,

I demand certainty, truth and clarification.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, genuine question here. what are your guys thoughts on lennie lawrence?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2010)

If someone is one of his favourites he'd rather cut off his own arm than leave them out the squad. Even if said player did nothing all game other than take a dump in the centre circle. 

Selective blindness personified.


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ok, genuine question here. what are your guys thoughts on lennie lawrence?



lovely guy 

more than a tad limited 

and well, well past his sell by date


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh and like Dave Jones his substitution skills are a joke.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

obviously, he's not actually the manager at rovers (paul trollope is), just the 'director of football' but it seems that he doesn't actually do much, particularly when it comes to actually doing his job of signing players, overseeing contract negotiations etc. he even scrapped the reserve team. just wondering if this is the same kind of stuff he's been criticised for in the past.


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> obviously, he's not actually the manager at rovers (paul trollope is), just the 'director of football' but it seems that he doesn't actually do much, particularly when it comes to actually doing his job of signing players, overseeing contract negotiations etc. he even scrapped the reserve team. just wondering if this is the same kind of stuff he's been criticised for in the past.



He was manager in 2004/05 when we achieved academy status.

But that was all Sam's doing.

Lennie had fuck all to do with anything except what happened on the pitch and even that was open to debate with Sam around.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

the match is on tonight, according to our local news, though the pitch looks like it's covered in snow!

anyone know how i can watch s4c in bristol?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> the match is on tonight, according to our local news, though the pitch looks like it's covered in snow!
> 
> anyone know how i can watch s4c in bristol?



Sky,Virgin?

Its being streamed on the FA website too http://www.thefa.com/FATV.aspx


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

ah, nice if it's on the FA website. you can get s4c on sky, but i'm on virgin and they only do it in wales i think


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ah, *nice if it's on the FA website*. you can get s4c on sky, but i'm on virgin and they only do it in wales i think



No probs mate, you're like an honorary Bluebird these days!!


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

i'd like you both to lose tonight. let's hope for an energy sapping, entertaining draw that sees you stretched in the league and drop out of the play offs


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> the match is on tonight, according to our local news, though the pitch looks like it's covered in snow!
> 
> anyone know how i can watch s4c in bristol?



Game might be on, but there wont be many cardiff fans there, our bus was cancelled half hour before it was due to leave.

In fairness, at four the roads were fine, by half past it was total chaos. 

On the bright side, it could have come in an hour or so later and we could have been stranded the wrong side of the bridge.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ok, genuine question here. what are your guys thoughts on lennie lawrence?



He managed to get us promoted from the dungeons up to the championship.. which deserves a little bit of respect, but with the money he had at his disposal even i could have done that.


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Game might be on, but there wont be many cardiff fans there, our bus was cancelled half hour before it was due to leave.
> 
> In fairness, at four the roads were fine, by half past it was total chaos.
> 
> On the bright side, it could have come in an hour or so later and we could have been stranded the wrong side of the bridge.



Are you S4C-ing it then?

Hope its Malcolm Allen as summariser.

Even the gogs can't understand a word he says.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)

badlands said:


> Are you S4C-ing it then?
> 
> Hope its Malcolm Allen as summariser.
> 
> Even the gogs can't understand a word he says.



Visuals supplied by S4C
Commentary supplied by radio wales
refreshments supplied by strongbow
stress relief supplied by hydroponics 'r us


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wildig looking good. Where do we find them?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

Considering the conditions I think its a good game so far. Doesn't seem to have affected our play at all. Still shit at set pieces and Chopra huffing and puffing but doing fuck all in front of goal!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)

Radio wales..... 'snow seems to be settling on McNaughtons head'


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch2.html


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

The FA commentator has obviously made his mind up who's going to win.

He said something like "Bristol City v Cardiff City and the prize for winning is a game HERE against Leicester".


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

Defo need the orange ball second half.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)

radio commentary on bbc tinterweb... unusual


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh shit, Taiwo is on. The 2009-10 version of Eddie!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 12, 2010)

0-0 all over this one.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> Wildig looking good. Where do we find them?



Agreed. Looks assured considering the opponents and the conditions.

It's anybody's game at the moment. Should be interesting to see what happens if that snow keeps a falling. 

An orange ball would be nice.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ah, nice if it's on the FA website. you can get s4c on sky, but i'm on virgin and they only do it in wales i think



no virgins in wales son


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

apparently there are plans afoot by rovers fans to torch ashton gate if city and cardiff get snowed in at the end of the match


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> Wildig looking good. Where do we find them?


if only the bumkin bastards would leave im alone! 


1927 said:


> Considering the conditions I think its a good game so far. Doesn't seem to have affected our play at all. Still shit at set pieces and Chopra huffing and puffing but doing fuck all in front of goal!


agreed! 


Threshers_Flail said:


> 0-0 all over this one.


shurrup mun 

am i the only one who can understand (most of) the commentary?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 12, 2010)

Christ, John Hartson is half the size.

I know the stuff he's been through, but still


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Christ, John Hartson is half the size.
> 
> I know the stuff he's been through, but still



init 
good to see him commentating tho  in Cymraeg!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)

just had a squint at the fa website.... seems to be quite a delay in stream compared to s4c


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

did he just say "Chopra i niwcastl"


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm fucking clever me. I used my V+ box to delay the tv pics on S4C enough so that they are now in sync with the FA commentary!! wasn't easy tho. Delay first half was long enough to be annoying, but too short to stop and restart picture. Second half is more of a delay so enough time to do it!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it just me or in the last 2 games has Marshall been replaced with some look alike imposter, one who comes for crosses and commands his box, while still displaying the excellent shot stopping qualities of our Dave?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope Bristol don't make any more substitutions so I can claim a great trivia question!!

Which FA cup game was played in a blizzard but snow didn't get on the field? Obviously doesn't work written down!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 12, 2010)

Right, the ball's just burst and Warren Feeney is coming on.

Is this a portent of something?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

YES!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 12, 2010)

yeaaaaaah


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

what the fuck is wrong with Bristol City Football Club


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 12, 2010)

Wahey!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

what a GOAL! !!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 12, 2010)

Gerkin was in a right pickle then.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 12, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Gerkin was in a right pickle then.



I'm stealing that.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm obv. biaised, but I think we deserved that. Will have to wait for strung_out to adjudicate! He's about as impartial as we could get.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

nice bit of swearing by Dave Jones there


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

not watching this as the FA website was being well slow and freezing on me. heard there was some argie bargie with that squeaky twat johnson during the celebration?

oh, and please stop calling them bristol. you wouldn't go around calling man united, manchester, or sheffield united, sheffield


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 12, 2010)

I just hope we can see this through now.

The stuff about throwing away leads is that it's self fulfilling.

We know we're throwing games away, so we'll sit back. Other teams know we throw games away, so they'll press forward. It all ends with a glum Dai.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

if it's any consolation, city have conceded about 6 goals in injury time at ashton this season


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

4 mins! wtf


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 12, 2010)

ddraig said:


> 4 mins! wtf



innit


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

noooo
could see that


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh for fuck's sake


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

cam-fucking-sefyll!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 12, 2010)

Well that's annoying.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 12, 2010)

Fuck sake man how the fuck have we spunked yet another late goal

Thought Feeney and Taiwo did alright mind

Gutted


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)

*peeks through curtains to look at snow, glad i am not the wrong side of the bridge


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2010)

Worst possible result.

I didn't mind losing.

Winning would have been okay too even if I'm not too convinced we want to be in the cup with out paper thin squad.

A replay though! An extra match for our players to play. Not what i wanted.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i'd like you both to lose tonight. let's hope for an energy sapping, entertaining draw that sees you stretched in the league and drop out of the play offs



result!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> result!



I don't like you anymore!


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

We bossed that for the best part of 80 mins.

NcNaughton was brilliant.

If Bothroyd, Burke and McFail had played we'd have murdered them like last time.

The wurzles are really, really, one dimensionsal and piss poor.

Also, what is this curse with Cardiff born or Cardiff supporters scoring against us?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Worst possible result.
> 
> I didn't mind losing.
> 
> ...



i wanted it to be called off, might have got to use this ticket that is in me pocket


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> I don't like you anymore!



to strung_out ... "you're not welcome any more"


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

it's ok, i wanted a draw in this match, but i'll _just about_ be supporting you in the replay.


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

Did anyone else think Feeney scored the goal?

Was shocked for a second b4 the realisation slowly set in.


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

Chopra pushing fat boy Gary J. was mint


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

badlands said:


> Chopra pushing fat boy Gary J. was mint



 init!

"i had to stand me ground"
tosser


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

is gary johnson being an absolute complete wanker something we can all agree on then?


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2010)

The curse of the late goal had me shouting at my phone in a pub again. Not a good look, I imagine.


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> is gary johnson being an absolute complete wanker something we can all agree on then?



Everyone in Brizzle is a twat.

Aye.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

he's actually a squeaky cockney wanker, but i'll let you off


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

this is a good song we sing about him, to the tune of 'dedicated follower of fashion' by the Kinks...

They seek him here
They seek him there
His face is round
Receding hair
He's a cockney wanker with an irritating voice
Johnson's just a fact hunt from down Trashton


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> he's actually a squeaky cockney wanker, but i'll let you off



he must live in squirreldom?

you're welcome to come over next week to be an honorary bluebird for a night.

loads of us will buy you a pint.

thats quite a lot of beer btw


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

am skint, but thanks for the offer. if going to a cardiff match is good enough for onket...

actually no, i'm not sure i could handle it


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

proof of Gary J tripping Chops

http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=msg&th=197882&start=0&rid=0&S=cd89bf0a8b44fbeeb1e1b6e677716e59


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> am skint, but thanks for the offer. if going to a cardiff match is good enough for onket...
> 
> actually no, i'm not sure i could handle it



Fair enough.

The offer's there if you change your mind.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

disgraceful


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a quality pic mind. He's gotta get a touchline ban for that.


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

His feet are massive


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2010)

Raver Drew

is that a dive?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> disgraceful



wharraCAHNT!

knew it was blatant


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

i like your number five, blatantly pissing himself


----------



## 1927 (Jan 13, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> That's a quality pic mind. He's gotta get a touchline ban for that.



If another player had done that it would be straight red and three match ban. If a supporter had done it a 3 year ban probably. Whats the sanction for a manager? A year should do it I reckon.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 14, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Hopefully the news of the world can get prosecuted for receiving stolen goods.



the guy that nicked the e-mails has been pulled


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 14, 2010)

badlands said:


> Raver Drew
> 
> is that a dive?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2010)

Joe Ledley out for the rest of the season after the next 4 games: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8460895.stm


----------



## badlands (Jan 15, 2010)

Did anyone hear Pat Nevin on FiveLive earlier?

He said the way Portsmouth has been run basically makes them cheats.

He got really heated and said that we were cheated out of an FA cup win.

Give us our cup you cheating chimey bastards and we might give you back your clock


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2010)

can we get a bloody win today pleeeeeaaaase 
tis only scummy scunny


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2010)

oh ffs 

i'm going out!


----------



## badlands (Jan 16, 2010)

C"MON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 16, 2010)

ddraig said:


> can we get a bloody win today pleeeeeaaaase
> tis only scummy scunny



Thanks mate, I think you well and truly fked us with that post!


----------



## badlands (Jan 16, 2010)

1927 said:


> Thanks mate, I think you well and truly fked us with that post!



Tis a point.

That's a tough place to go and play the beautiful game tbh.

Least we showed up for the second half.

We are due to give someone a fearful hammering.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 16, 2010)

badlands said:


> Tis a point.
> 
> That's a tough place to go and play the beautiful game tbh.
> 
> ...



I may be something of an optimist on all things city, but Newcastle lost at Scunny! We are still unbeaten this year!! Whitts extends his lead as top scorer. We are still in play off places! We are due to give someone a fearful hammering!


----------



## badlands (Jan 16, 2010)

1927 said:


> I may be something of an optimist on all things city, but Newcastle lost at Scunny! We are still unbeaten this year!! Whitts extends his lead as top scorer. We are still in play off places! We are due to give someone a fearful hammering!



See, 

we're in a beautiful place


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2010)

1927 said:


> Thanks mate, I think you well and truly fked us with that post!



 that's why i went out
but it was too late


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2010)

Shit result, but thank fuck for that late goal.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2010)

just seen it on bbc!  crazy high deflection


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 17, 2010)

Grimsdale at war with the press again!

First, more pathetic journalism from the Sunday Express




> CARDIFF City chairman Peter Ridsdale and manager Dave Jones have revealed a bitter battle to beat a hate mob that is campaigning to drive them out.
> 
> Ridsdale has even offered to quit as the pair continue to be targeted by an anti-English section of their supporters.
> 
> ...



The bit that tickled me was "they chant ‘Stand up if you hate the English’.".. aside being a misquote of the chant, it aint aimed at him directly anyway 

followed by a response on official website...


> An article in today's Express implies that I said that the agenda from some sections of the media to force me out was because I was English. We will be seeking an apology from the Express as I expressly said that this was not the case. In fact my grandparents were Welsh.
> I do feel that some sections of the media have an agenda but my background has never in my opinion played any part of that. I will be seeking an apology and a retraction from Express newspapers.
> *Peter Ridsdale*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 17, 2010)

I went to the game, very very lucky with the goal. Hudson should definitely have put one of his chances away, free headers six yards out one of them.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmmm it's stand up if you hate 'Swansea' not 'the english' anyway. If we've ever sung that it's been very rare and at away matches to wind up the other fans. It's not hate but banter.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 19, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmm... Chopra on bench. Time for McCormack to show us what he can do


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 19, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm... Chopra on bench. Time for McCormack to show us what he can do



Just saw that yeah, we can really do with a player coming into form to kick us out of this rut. We expecting a decent gate for this? I can easily see loads choosing to watch the Manchester derby instead.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2010)

good luck! here's hoping for an energy sapping draw, with you scraping through 29-28 on penalties


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2010)

As Eddie May would say: Nothing less then an emphatic win will do today.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 19, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Just saw that yeah, we can really do with a player coming into form to kick us out of this rut. We expecting a decent gate for this? I can easily see loads choosing to watch the Manchester derby instead.



poor turnout me thinks, less than 10k


----------



## badlands (Jan 19, 2010)

8k apparently


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2010)

badlands said:


> 8k apparently


That would have been seen as a good crowd not that long ago.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 19, 2010)

editor said:


> That would have been seen as a good crowd not that long ago.



4th in the old second division would have been good not that long ago.... jones out


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 19, 2010)

Always like to watch football standing up, hate sitting down, just tried it lying on the setee... cant be doing with that at all!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2010)

nobody has made the sno on the pitch joke yet  

c'mon CAAARDIIIFF!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 19, 2010)

Subtitles: "When will the crumbs become a fully formed loaf? "

Brilliant!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm loving s4c coverage again
apart from the gogs i can understand it

"FFUKING CAM-SEFYLL REFF!"


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG! OH YES! 
oops


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 19, 2010)

Result.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh engerland, are you listening,
keeeep that cup a glistening,
we're coming again, to take it away,
walking in a cardiff wonderland!


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2010)

ta lads


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank fuck for getting that out of the way.

Leicester now, that's do-able. 5th rd?

Who knows where this could go?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 19, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Thank fuck for getting that out of the way.
> 
> Leicester now, that's do-able. 5th rd?
> 
> Who knows where this could go?



As I think I may have pointed out previously cardiff ALWAYS win the FA Cup 2 years after being beaten finalists. Its our year!!


----------



## 3_D (Jan 19, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Oh engerland, are you listening,
> keeeep that cup a glistening,
> we're coming again, to take it away,
> walking in a cardiff wonderland!



And yet you all took such great offence at our hand of friendship, offered on behalf of the English FA: "You wish you were Eng-a-lish!" and "God Save The Queen"...

Anyways, lookin forward to welcoming you all back to the Gate...C U Next Tuesday


----------



## strung out (Jan 20, 2010)

if anyone's interested, i'm probably going to newport county against york city in the fa trophy tomorrow. will be up for a pint if people want.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been to some lively games at Newport County's old Somerton Park ground. It was a real shame to lose them when they dropped out of the league.

Fact! The stadium's record attendance was 24,268 for a Football League Third Division South match between County and Cardiff City on 16 October 1937.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2010)

ddraig said:


> nobody has made the sno on the pitch joke yet
> 
> c'mon CAAARDIIIFF!



Post #1151 in relation to last weeks game, I wouldn't think of regurgitating it a week later in a different form!


----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2010)

strung_out said:


> if anyone's interested, i'm probably going to newport county against york city in the fa trophy tomorrow. will be up for a pint if people want.



well i went to this tonight with my mate (terrynutkin off here), and had a great time! the match was surprisingly good, with a very big physical york side coming up against a small but skillful newport team. both teams are near the top of their respective leagues (york 3rd in the conference and newport top of the conference south) and it was very open, and very end to end. it finished 0-0, but was one of the most entertaining goalless draws i've been to. there were some very tidy players on the pitch and a lively crowd of just over a thousand witnessed it, which was actually down quite a bit on newport's recent attendances  which have been around 2k+. there were even 40 or so york fans who made it down. the ground is actually pretty tidy for one which doubles as an athletics stadium and there was a very nice family atmosphere. would recommend it for a day out if you've got nothing else to do. i even spotted a couple of cardiff jackets there, though they got a bit of stick from the regulars 

here's some pics. i hope you don't mind me posting it in here, but i doubt anyone else in the main forum would give a shit tbh!












newport definitely deserved to win the tie on the night, though york could have nicked it too. i might even look out for newport's results in the future. they're running away with the conference south this season, and with Dean Holdsworth in charge (yes, _that_ Dean Holdsworth), they could have a bright future.


----------



## terrynutkin (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's my blog on the game too!

http://dilcox.wordpress.com/2010/01/21/match-03-newport-county-vs-york-city-newport-stadium/


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2010)

Cheers for those two reports - sounds like my kind of night out! Shame Newport couldn't have snatched a win though.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 21, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i might even look out for newport's results in the future.



You're on the slippery slope ain't ya?

From Newport its only a very short step to the CCS. Go on ya know you want to!


----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 23, 2010)

Jacks been sniffing around Boothroyd, but dont have the money for him. Jay has said he is embarassed by the thought of going west....



> *WESTERN MAIL *CARDIFF CITY striker Jay Bothroyd said he is embarrassed by reports linking him with a move to Swansea City and is adamant he will not play for the Bluebirds’ fiercest rivals.
> 
> City boss Dave Jones confirmed he had received an enquiry, but the Swans themselves admit they have been priced out of signing Bothroyd.
> 
> ...



Also..... Mike's message board appears to be getting a little bit more credibility than any message board deserves, first it upset mr Grimsdale, now it has upset our potential next owner!  (gawd that board can be depressing on times)


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey, Darcy Blake gets a start!

Groovy.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

Heh-he. See what your missing, Jacks.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

Bollocks.

1-1


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

Eurgh.

1-2.

I'm concerned.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

We'll have that party boy, Pastieburt, over here at half time gloating.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

Desmond 2-2.

Don't deserve it by the sound of things.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2010)

yes! 2-2 now
cmon


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

Wahey


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS

I love you all


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

3-2!

get in, you blue bastards.


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

delirious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

Fuck me,

4-2


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 23, 2010)

*are you watching jack bastards?????????????*


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2010)

a win! fuckin WIN!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

Glum Leicester supporter, Pastieburt, earlier this afternoon. 

Breathe in the glum.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2010)

funny but does he know you are posting his pic and info?


----------



## Biffo (Jan 23, 2010)

Great stuff


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

ddraig said:


> funny but does he know you are posting his pic and info?



Yes. He lost the bet.

Also, Jimmy Wah Wah isn't his real name.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Yes. He lost the bet.
> 
> Also, Jimmy Wah Wah isn't his real name.



heh!


----------



## pastieburt (Jan 23, 2010)

You lot was very lucky.


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

pastieburt said:


> You lot was very lucky.



Sour them grapes


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2010)

Woohoo!

Shame about the crowd though. 11,000? WTF?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 23, 2010)

pastieburt said:


> You lot was very lucky.



Lucky? Biased Ref? home advantage? cheating? or just more skill grit and determination than the other side?  

Does not really matter, we are in the hat tomorrow 

Gary Liniker, Showadywaddy, Gaye Bykers on Acid, Kasabian, Richard atenborough, biddy baxter, david ike, una stubbs, thomas cook, alistair campbell,  Engelbert Humperdinck, the bloke that invented pork pies  .... your boys took one hell of a beating


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Gary Liniker, Showadywaddy, Gaye Bykers on Acid, Kasabian, Richard atenborough, biddy baxter, david ike, una stubbs, thomas cook, alistair campbell,  Engelbert Humperdinck, the bloke that invented pork pies  .... your boys took one hell of a beating



That 'Return of the Mack' bloke


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

And Willie Thorne


----------



## 1927 (Jan 23, 2010)

pastieburt said:


> You lot was very lucky.



How so?

We overcame a physical Leicester side who were helped by a ref who seemed oblivious to their dirty tactics and won. It would have been unlucky in the extreme had we lost. I bet Jay Bothroyd is balck and blue after that encounter. He was battered fo 90mins with no help from the ref until the 92nd minute when he was actually awarded a free kick, when it didn't matter/

Loved the Leicester fans singing "We're on our way to Wembley" when they went 1-1, and city fans replying with "only if you get lost on your way home"


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

pastieburt said:


> You lot was very lucky.



we have a porous defense 

yours is like a Tom and Jerry cheese


----------



## 1927 (Jan 23, 2010)

badlands said:


> we have a porous defense
> 
> yours is like a Tom and Jerry cheese



Don't believe it mate. Our defence was fine, they made inroads but they couldn't hit a cow's arse from 3 yards. Marshall didnt have a great deal to do. Look at the draw for the next round, Leicester wont be there, we will!


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

1927 said:


> Don't believe it mate. Our defence was fine, they made inroads but they couldn't hit a cow's arse from 3 yards. Marshall didnt have a great deal to do. Look at the draw for the next round, Leicester wont be there, we will!



Without McNaughton and Matthews we ain't at our best at the back.

And it cuts off our counter attacking without them.

I guarantee tomorrow we will be drawn against Spurs/Leeds.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 23, 2010)

badlands said:


> Without McNaughton and Matthews we ain't at our best at the back.
> 
> And it cuts off our counter attacking without them.
> 
> I guarantee tomorrow we will be drawn against Spurs/Leeds.



Bring em on, we'll have em. We're going to Wembley this season, atleast once!


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

1927 said:


> Bring em on, we'll have em. We're going to Wembley this season, atleast once!



if only manure were still in it,

giggsy would be coming home.

although bellamy could still be. (even tho he still lives here)


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2010)

when is the draw tomorrow and why can't i find the info for myself?


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

ddraig said:


> when is the draw tomorrow and why can't i find the info for myself?



think its at 6 tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2010)

cheers!


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

Right,

rumours abound again.

Ben Steele to takeover.

Whats your feelings?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2010)

seems a bit touchy from that link up there, can he be kept off the internets?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 23, 2010)

I really really really love the FA Cup

Since yesterday I have had a very good feeling about us in it this season. A feeling I last had on the morning of the Wolves game (5th round) in 2008. When I went to the bookies and had an each-way bet on us that year at 66 to one

And we score 2 in injury time. I really really really really fucking love the FA Cup

And I quite like Cardiff City

Have a good night boys, you are top lads

Leeds or Spurs fuck that for fighting, I want Reading at home


----------



## 1927 (Jan 23, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I really really really love the FA Cup
> 
> Since yesterday I have had a very good feeling about us in it this season. A feeling I last had on the morning of the Wolves game (5th round) in 2008. When I went to the bookies and had an each-way bet on us that year at 66 to one
> 
> ...



I've got a good feeling too, but weirdly I didn't mind on tuesday night if we lost. Having won that game tho I really really wanted to win today and with the right draw I think we can get a long way this year. I really do fancy atleast one trip to Wembley this season!!


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2010)

I read the score wrong on my mobile, had a hissy fit in town and shouted about how shit we were, and then got home and found out we'd won!

Fuck yes!


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Leeds or Spurs fuck that for fighting, I want Reading at home



Its written across the stars

Saturday nights alright for fighting,

or Friday

or Monday 

or whenever ITV show it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2010)

Meh


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2010)

1927 said:


> We overcame a physical Leicester side who were helped by a ref who seemed oblivious to their dirty tactics and won. It would have been unlucky in the extreme had we lost. I bet Jay Bothroyd is balck and blue after that encounter. He was battered fo 90mins with no help from the ref until the 92nd minute when he was actually awarded a free kick, when it didn't matter/



Has any team ever won a game without this "bigger boys were mean" nonsense from the fans afterwards?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyway, well done lads. Our season has stalled now. I'll be happy if we finish top half.


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Meh



Meh meh what.

You know that means bah bah in welsh?

I love bi lingual sheep talk


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> . I'll be happy if we finish top half.



I won't.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyhoo, if any posters went to the game, how did Darcy Blake do and why did we only have 6 subs?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I won't.



I don't expect you'll do much better than us. Swansea have the beating of you.


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't expect you'll do much better than us. Swansea have the beating of you.



We played today without McNaughton, Matthews, McPhail, Rae, Wildig, Burke (at start).

Most of our team have been fucked with the flu and are playing through it.

We couldn't even put out 7 subs


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't expect you'll do much better than us. Swansea have the beating of you.



Unfortunately, I also suspect Swansea do have the beating of us. Whether they can keep that game raising mentality going against other sides remains to be seen. 

Moving on, Leicester are a shower of long ball bastards spiced up with kicks and digs. Scratch the surface and they're still league one.

Forest have the beating of you.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 23, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Anyhoo, if any posters went to the game, how did Darcy Blake do and why did we only have 6 subs?



Really well. Better than Quinn imo.

Injuries. 

One of the subs was an academy player


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2010)

heh!

unlucky filter

reckon they'll show it on this prog on itv1 now?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 23, 2010)

Refereeing was awful.

I shouldn't complain about the linesman as he gave us three throw-ins that so obviously weren't ours. What a useless plank.

Then the other linesman ignored the fact a players was grabbing onto Chopra then gave a freekick against us when Chopra threw him off in frustration. Bloody nice fling though 

Then the ref himself. Theres a word limit on this site so I won't bother.

On the plus side though the first goal was a joy to behold. Worth the price of admission alone. I wouldn't have minded the fact I turned up for a loss for the fact I would have been glad I hadn't missed that sweet sweet goal. A goal made from the half way line in 3 touches.

Then some injury time joy for a change instead of misery. Karma wise we're owed a few more. Fingers crossed eh


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2010)

small clip coming up on itv i think..


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Then some injury time joy for a change instead of misery. Karma wise we're owed a few more. Fingers crossed eh



It was obviously a day for Karma, ask Claude Davis. Dirty twat.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 24, 2010)

badlands said:


> I guarantee tomorrow we will be drawn against Spurs/Leeds.



I hope not, been to Eland Road and White Hart Lane (and seen both of them play in cardiff). I fancy an away trip to Fullham meself.


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2010)

DJ on Talkshite earlier,

he said that he wants to bring in 4 players but its dependent on a takeover going ahead,

so where's the season ticket money gone?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 24, 2010)

badlands said:


> DJ on Talkshite earlier,
> 
> he said that he wants to bring in 4 players but its dependent on a takeover going ahead,
> 
> so where's the season ticket money gone?



well the tax man han't got it


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2010)

I've changed my mind,

We're gonna get Chelsea at ours.

ah,

the nostalgia, 

the memories, 

the carnage.


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2010)

I am here to register myself as clairvoyant


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2010)

Chelsea must be gutted that their FA Cup dream just took a battering!!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2010)

badlands said:


> I am here to register myself as clairvoyant



Bollocks, you said at HOME!


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2010)

Fuck it,

we'll batter them


----------



## Gromit (Jan 24, 2010)

badlands said:


> I am here to register myself as clairvoyant



But you got it wrong. It's not at ours. 

This was the one draw I didn't want.  

Could have been worse though. Could have been that shithole White Hart Lane again.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2010)

badlands said:


> I've changed my mind,
> 
> We're gonna get Chelsea at ours.
> 
> ...





1927 said:


> Chelsea must be gutted that their FA Cup dream just took a battering!!





1927 said:


> Bollocks, you said at HOME!



 you were both close with chelsea and fulham location


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2010)

Gromit said:


> But you got it wrong. It's not at ours.
> 
> This was the one draw I didn't want.
> 
> Could have been worse though. Could have been that shithole White Hart Lane again.



Almost clairvoyant



I predict a sensational 1-0 win that will shake the very foundations of the world.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2010)

do you mean 0-1


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2010)

ddraig said:


> do you mean 0-1



1-0 to us innit.

But i might be a bit off.

It could be 1-1


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 24, 2010)

Had gone to visit my daughter in her new house this afternoon and found myself in the corner of the room on my hands and knees listening to her little radio, as i jump up screaming at the draw, her new house mate, who i have never met before, walks in through the door... she then runs in the kitchen shitting herself wondering what sort of family her new housemate has 

Mixed emotions.... 

fighting for tickets, arguments over who is the bigger city fan and deserves a ticket more (well, on other boards, i am confident this board will be more grown up), the possibility of getting up before i have gone to bed to queue for tickets, train prices going through the roof for the day, the thought of what price Chelski will be asking for tickets 

on the plus side, will be a cracking day out, no matter what the result 

just chuckling to myself remembering their pride and joy, the first electronic scoreboard in the uk, being given the soul crew treatment back in the 80s. Scandalous 

.... and the thought of a win.....  i think i need a lie down.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 24, 2010)

Last time we had Chelsea in the FA Cup?

In 1927. 

0-0 draw first match 

3-2 in the replay. 

I can see us repeating history with a godless draw away and a win at home.


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Last time we had Chelsea in the FA Cup?
> 
> In 1927.
> 
> ...



the joy 

to beat the champions league winners 2010

its gonna be emotional


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Gromit (Jan 24, 2010)

I predict a strong police presence. The Chelsea Headhunters will be out to start trouble. 

They don't get the press Cardiff do as they are premiership but they cause plenty of trouble I hear.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 24, 2010)

Will this be a season ticket holders only affair?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 24, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Will this be a season ticket holders only affair?



It wont get passed Ambasadors. Not sure how it will be done, but i suspect there will be an away game qualification, or maybe even platinum abmassadors


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I predict a strong police presence. The Chelsea Headhunters will be out to start trouble.
> 
> They don't get the press Cardiff do as they are premiership but they cause plenty of trouble I hear.



Old school

Its going to be mental


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> It wont get passed Ambasadors. Not sure how it will be done, but i suspect there will be an away game qualification, or maybe even platinum abmassadors



I love being a Premier seat holder at moments like this!!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm holding out vague hopes of bagging a ticket.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2010)

editor said:


> I'm holding out vague hopes of bagging a ticket.



PM sent!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 25, 2010)

If any of you lot can bag me a ticket I would be very grateful.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2010)

1927 said:


> PM sent!


 
Don't forget me buddy if I can't get one off my own bat. 

Although with a platinum ambassador's bought and 4 aways under my belt I'm hoping I'll be okay on my own.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2010)

What sort of numbers are you looking at getting from Chelsea? Will it compare with Arsenal the other year?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2010)

Onket said:


> What sort of numbers are you looking at getting from Chelsea? Will it compare with Arsenal the other year?


 
Well 15% is 6k only I'm afraid (42k ground). 
Likely to be adjusted down due to our persistant standing penalty.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Don't forget me buddy if I can't get one off my own bat.
> 
> Although with a platinum ambassador's bought and 4 aways under my belt I'm hoping I'll be okay on my own.



Thing is there's already 11k platinum ambos!

Looking at 4500-5000 tickets, Premier seats get first shout, but cant see many taking them up, probably about 4k left for the ambos.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Well 15% is 6k only I'm afraid (42k ground).
> Likely to be adjusted down due to our persistant standing penalty.



We should be allocated _more_ tickets for standing up. We don't need the seats then, so more of us can fit in.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 25, 2010)

editor said:


> We should be allocated _more_ tickets for standing up. We don't need the seats then, so more of us can fit in.



I like this attitude.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2010)

First obstacle: Pursuading boss he doesn't want to go- Accomplished(means I can have any tickets we get)
Second obstacle: Persuading Mrs27 that I can go to Stamford Bridge on Valentine's Day- Accomplished, but trickier than #1 and gonna cost me a few quid!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 25, 2010)

1927 said:


> First obstacle: Pursuading boss he doesn't want to go- Accomplished(means I can have any tickets we get)
> Second obstacle: Persuading Mrs27 that I can go to Stamford Bridge on Valentine's Day- Accomplished, but trickier than #1 and gonna cost me a few quid!



Take her with you !


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Take her with you !



That's more funny than you know

Go on Mr27 she'll love it

(the shoppings good)


----------



## softybabe (Jan 25, 2010)

badlands said:


> That's more funny than you know
> 
> Go on Mr27 she'll love it
> 
> (the shoppings good)



sexist! 

I happen to like going to football games and Mrs27 might too


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2010)

softybabe said:


> sexist!
> 
> I happen to like going to football games and Mrs27 might too



I know you've met.



Is it likely?

Really?


----------



## softybabe (Jan 25, 2010)

badlands said:


> I know you've met.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you never know.... she might not think I was a football fan too....


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 25, 2010)

badlands said:


> That's more funny than you know
> 
> Go on Mr27 she'll love it
> 
> (the shoppings good)



Dont get the Platinum card out just yet though, this may well turn out to be a Bubble


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Dont get the Platinum card out just yet though, this may well turn out to be a Bubble



definitely a bubble.

the internet chat alone would have convinced the thin blue line


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 25, 2010)

badlands said:


> definitely a bubble.
> 
> the internet chat alone would have convinced the thin blue line



... and billy the badge walking up and down the isle of the bus is not quite the same as a day on the kings road


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> ... and billy the badge walking up and down the isle of the bus is not quite the same as a day on the kings road


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2010)

badlands said:


> That's more funny than you know
> 
> Go on Mr27 she'll love it
> 
> (the shoppings good)



I just asked Mrs27 if I could take her up the King's Road and all I got was a slap!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 25, 2010)

1927 said:


> I just asked Mrs27 if I could take her up the King's Road and all I got was a slap!


Better not mention driving a Chelsea tractor up the sloane square then


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2010)

1927 said:


> I just asked Mrs27 if I could take her up the King's Road and all I got was a slap!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 25, 2010)

Just seen Wilo Flood's goal against the jacks on the weekend


----------



## badlands (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm nervous its only 3-0

We need 5 at least.


----------



## badlands (Jan 26, 2010)

Can we play you every week !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

4-0 up at half time, we're bound to win this, what team could possibly throw away a 4-0 lead after 45 minutes! Can't remember the last time that happened, must have been zonks ago!!!


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

lol 

be warned, this is the last match i'll be supporting you in this season  business as usual from tomorrow


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


> lol
> 
> be warned, this is the last match i'll be supporting you in this season  business as usual from tomorrow



I think ya support is telling tonite!!

I think its 46 years or something since we won at Shitty.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2010)

Nobody say anything ok?

:looks up in the air with hands shoved in pockets whilst whistling nonchalantly and kicking his feet aimlessly across the floor:


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 26, 2010)

Nah, it can't happen again.


----------



## badlands (Jan 26, 2010)

Right I am going to say it,

'Nothing can possibly go wrong now'

If it does I'm on Danny Bakers show on Saturday

Plus I'm having a cheeky fiver on the the Wurzles not to lose. (nah not really)


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey we might be up shit creek without a paddle, our chairman is hated, he's spunked the £3m transfer kitty on a tax bill and we'll have no new players this month, but fuck me it aint never boring being a Bluebird, Back to 4th place in all likelihood tonight and a game against Chelski to look forward to. Life's great when ya blue!

Been saying for a couple of weeks we were due to give someone a pasting. lets hope we can hold out 2nd half and get a few more. Great send off for Joe, lets hope he thinks about this when he's recovering and decides to stay.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 26, 2010)

Its 5!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

He's on fire again!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 26, 2010)

Heh-he.

5!

Amazing what a week does in football.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 26, 2010)

It is amazing it has taken Jones this long to work out Chopra, Boothroyd and McCormack on the pitch at the same time might be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> It is amazing it has taken Jones this long to work out Chopra, Boothroyd and McCormack on the pitch at the same time might be a force to be reckoned with.



That's not fair really. How many times this season have they actually all been available.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 26, 2010)

Wahey!

There's number 6. There's still half hour laeft.

This is fantastic.


----------



## bromley (Jan 26, 2010)

What a day for Cardiff!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Wahey!
> 
> There's number 6. There's still half hour laeft.
> 
> This is fantastic.



If we make it 8 our goal difference will be the same as The Jacks total number of goals all season!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2010)

tidy for the goal difference!
if it comes to that


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 26, 2010)

1927 said:


> That's not fair really. How many times this season have they actually all been available.



McCormack has had quite a few games on the bench


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> McCormack has had quite a few games on the bench



As a matter of interest how are they lining up tonight? Is Whitts playing on right, with McC on left, or id DJ doing something even more daring? Is Burke injured or being rested?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 26, 2010)

1927 said:


> If we make it 8 our goal difference will be the same as The Jacks total number of goals all season!



If we score 8 against this lot my nads will explode.


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

city were giving out 10,000 copies of the programme free as a promotional stunt today. apparently the sides of the pitch are covered with them as fans chuck them away and walk out


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


> city were giving out 10,000 copies of the programme free as a promotional stunt today. apparently the sides of the pitch are covered with them as fans chuck them away and walk out



fuck I wish I was there to see that!


----------



## badlands (Jan 26, 2010)

1927 said:


> Been saying for a couple of weeks we were due to give someone a pasting.



I think you'll find that was me mate


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 26, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Wahey!
> 
> There's number 6. There's still half hour laeft.
> 
> This is fantastic.



Team flagging a bit now, burke on to consolidate this lead and ensure we win


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 26, 2010)

Fair play, topping the championship's goal scoring record when your not even a striker is some feat. Gwaaaan Whits!


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2010)

Only six  Well done City. Great result.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

JONES OUT!

He's lost the dressiong room I tells ya!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Fair play, topping the championship's goal scoring record when your not even a striker is some feat. Gwaaaan Whits!



I was thinking that. He's looking good for 25, that's one hell of a return for a midfielder.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2010)

Fucking *awesome* result tonight!


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2010)

First confidence, then hope, then concern, then despair,then resignation and then anger. It's all here: 
http://www.otib.co.uk/index.php?/topic/123607-match-thread-city-v-cardiff/

Gotta love the never-say-die dreamer: 


> they have been lucky with the goals the first deflected off gerko and then the next two been counter goals... we have been playing well it just a shock thing with their 3 goals. Lets hope Gary gives them a rocket and we can try and come back.


And the sheer optimist:



> Anyhow, we've done well to keep it down to 6 after that first half and the start of the second.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

editor said:


> First confidence, then hope, then concern, then despair,then resignation and then anger. It's all here:
> http://www.otib.co.uk/index.php?/topic/123607-match-thread-city-v-cardiff/
> 
> Gotta love the never-say-die dreamer:
> And the sheer optimist:



That is so funny reading that thread. Between 7.30 and 7,45 they ar eall talking bout how its a great line up, their best 11, they feel good, going to give us a stuffing. Then in the space of 25 minutes it all falls apart!!


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2010)

All the goals!


----------



## strung out (Jan 27, 2010)

see if you can spot all the free programmes on the pitch after the goals in the second half!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 27, 2010)

editor said:


> All the goals!




I like the way the footage continues just long enough for the jacks result


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 27, 2010)

Thankyou for thumping those scumbags, helped raise a small grin for us Palace fans on a real shitty day. 

Especially as Gary Johnson was on SSN just a few hours previously laughing at our situation. 



> Neil Warnock after home fans got physical with him by the tunnel at Ashton gate: "Must be the first time the fan hit the shit."





Gotta say that now we're out of the playoff hunt, I'd love to see a Cardiff - Swansea final.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2010)

To correct Warnock, the first time the fan hit the sit was when a supporter clipped Will Carling after a game!!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 27, 2010)

Winning's good, i'm a big fan.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 27, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8483057.stm

Chelsea match moved to midday Saturday and to be streamed on the FA website.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2010)

I suspect my chances of getting a ticket are becoming slimmer...


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 27, 2010)

editor said:


> I suspect my chances of getting a ticket are becoming slimmer...



I'm coming to the same conclusion. Still, nothing quite beats the excitement of being huddled over grainy, delayed and jerky images on a laptop. It's a bit like being stood on a terrace watching the game live, only shit.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2010)

editor said:


> I suspect my chances of getting a ticket are becoming slimmer...





rapattaque said:


> I'm coming to the same conclusion. Still, nothing quite beats the excitement of being huddled over grainy, delayed and jerky images on a laptop. It's a bit like being stood on a terrace watching the game live, only shit.



Why are your chances less cos its on a saturday lunchtime?


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Why are your chances less cos its on a saturday lunchtime?



Dunno actually! 

My chances are slim anyway though, i've got 5 away games but i aint no gold toothed, silver backed, platinum plated ambassador.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like the players DJ fancied are gone, cant see us having any new blood before window closes.

All these promises about platiunum ambasadors funding new players sound hollower by the day


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Looks like the players DJ fancied are gone, cant see us having any new blood before window closes.
> 
> All these promises about platiunum ambasadors funding new players sound hollower by the day



I wish the club had just been honest and said they were skint and needed the money.

We 4th, squad looks better every game tho with the youngsters and forgotten players standing up to the plate and I think we still have a great shot at promotion. I've enjoyed this season as much as last and don't really care if we never go up if we get good football like this every season!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2010)

*allegedly *- Ridsdale been down the council looking 'preturbed' today


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 27, 2010)

Statement just made.

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1946615,00.html

No money, no new players.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> It's a bit like being stood on a terrace watching the game live, only shit.



And with less rolling around on the floor?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Why are your chances less cos its on a saturday lunchtime?


 
If its availability of non-premier club tickets he is referring to:

Coz less people might have been willing to travel if it had been on a Sunday (valentines day) or a Saturday night.

Midday Sat is an easy trip up and back same day.

I expect qualifying criteria to be set too.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 27, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Statement just made.
> 
> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1946615,00.html
> 
> No money, no new players.


 
Not surprised. 

I do feel we've been led on a bit. Well more than a bit.

However I can understand the reasons why? Cardiff fans have a tendancy to stay away when they think the club is in trouble or not doing what they think needs being done (buying players etc.). Which ironically puts the club in a worse finacial situation, which they'll then feel entitled to blame the club for and moan about too. None of which helps to give them the situation they want. Just makes it harder.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 27, 2010)

Pompey have just signed Owusu-Abeyie, what was he like for you lot?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 27, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Pompey have just signed Owusu-Abeyie, what was he like for you lot?


 
Skilled, and very fast when he decides to move. 

The only problem is that he rarely decides to move. Only moves when he has the ball. If you are looking for someone to pass the ball forward to into space he won't be there but still back in midfield thinking ooh why was there no one there to recieve that ball? Because thats where you should have been you arse!

He arrived with much promise and delivered none of it.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Statement just made.
> 
> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1946615,00.html
> 
> No money, no new players.



Atleast its out in the open. I think we all suspected that this would be case and like i said above I think had they been honest people would still have supported the offer. I would also back the club in so much as they have developed players who have now stepped up to the mark, who would not have had games had we brought in new players, and they are cutting the mustard so far. If at the end of the season we still have a club to support, and I don't think that is in doubt in reality, and we have a place in the play-offs, then I for one will say well done to all involved. We are in a bit of a miss, but when was it any other way? Atleast we are in a mess, in a great league position, in a great new stadium and still chasing promotion, and giving it a good stab. We may well not bring in players, but we haven't lost any yet either, although I guess that may change. There were some saying we'd be in adminsitration by now, selling everybody and staring relegation in the face.

You can say one tho without fear of contradiction, it has NEVER been boring being a city fan!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 27, 2010)

Gromit said:


> If its availability of non-premier club tickets he is referring to:
> 
> Coz less people might have been willing to travel if it had been on a Sunday (valentines day) or a Saturday night.
> 
> ...



These factors will make a slight difference, but not much. If the game was being played at 4am on the monday morning we would still sell our allocation.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 27, 2010)

Onket said:


> And with less rolling around on the floor?



Exactly. I'm not going to rule it out though.


----------



## badlands (Jan 27, 2010)

We're staying alive month by month.

Hand to mouth.

No investor,

No club.

On the plus side 6-0


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazing reaction over on ccmb to the club statement. One poster said that everyone was entitled toc ancel the agreement and get their money back for their season tickets they bought under false pretences.Not one post of support, everyone said the club were welcome to the money and they would continue to offer their support, makes ya proud to be a Bluebird. Its that type of gutsy in ya face bloody mindedness that will get us thru this and to the promised land!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Amazing reaction over on ccmb to the club statement. One poster said that everyone was entitled toc ancel the agreement and get their money back for their season tickets they bought under false pretences.Not one post of support, everyone said the club were welcome to the money and they would continue to offer their support, makes ya proud to be a Bluebird. Its that type of gutsy in ya face bloody mindedness that will get us thru this and to the promised land!!



Nah... have been surprised at the number of people who are supportive actually, quite a few have said i have paid to see city next season and thats all i care about.

they are in the minority though.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Nah... have been surprised at the number of people who are supportive actually, quite a few have said i have paid to see city next season and thats all i care about.
> 
> they are in the minority though.



You reckon they're a minority?

Pulling money out of the club now will send us straight into admin, whatever you think of Riddler we need to support the club right now. People are talking about boycotting Chelsea,ffs. What is more important, Riddler or City?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> You reckon they're a minority?
> 
> Pulling money out of the club now will send us straight into admin, whatever you think of Riddler we need to support the club right now. People are talking about boycotting Chelsea,ffs. What is more important, Riddler or City?



I meant the supportive posts are the minority. 

I am not sure what is going on over there, the ammount of negativity certainly does not reflect the feeling among the wider club fan base.

I think somepeople get locked into a cycle of venom and just get themselves more and more wound up .... and in the process develop an overblown sense of their own importance.  Baker ? 

I like the old addage, "do not criticise until you have walked a mile in the other mans shoes"... or worse to that effect. Most of them have zero management or business experience and no knowledge of what Ridsdale has to deal with, yet feel they are in a position to tell him how to run the club. 

Anyway, enough of Mike's board... even though you cant use the word cunt on there, this is a far more civilised place


----------



## badlands (Jan 27, 2010)

No investor.

No club.


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

Hold on to your hats people

www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnatio...nnounces-2pm-press-conference-91466-25706222/


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't like the sound of this. 

Hopefully he's just going to announce that Giggs is coming to help out on loan for the rest of the season.

Just found some rather ominous blogging about the Riddler here too.


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

The rumour is that he's standing down


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> The rumour is that he's standing down



Lots of people putting their twopenneth on this live webchat from Wales today... i like the last one. 

[Comment From MB MB: ] 
someone has bought us... thats why!
Thursday January 28, 2010 1:15 MB
1:15


[Comment From rrealist rrealist: ] 
he's got to go
Thursday January 28, 2010 1:15 rrealist
1:15

[Comment From Mike Mike: ] 
Problem is though Meadsey, the tax still hasn't been paid
Thursday January 28, 2010 1:15 Mike
1:15


[Comment From Alpine Bluebird Alpine Bluebird: ] 
Swansea Jack you're a gent - thanks and I agree with you. life would be poorer without Swans
Thursday January 28, 2010 1:15 Alpine Bluebird
1:15


[Comment From PT BLUEBIRD PT BLUEBIRD: ] 
could club have been bought ?????????????????????
Thursday January 28, 2010 1:15 PT BLUEBIRD
1:15


[Comment From MB MB: ] 
PR to stay - he is great
Thursday January 28, 2010 1:15 MB
1:15


[Comment From rrealist rrealist: ] 
crossed fingers and toes
Thursday January 28, 2010 1:15 rrealist
1:15


[Comment From Annis A Annis A: ] 
Visit my website, I know everything.
Thursday January 28, 2010 1:15 Annis A
1:15


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm guessing it's going to be just like last time. 

Personal delivery of the club's initial statement.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 28, 2010)

'Everone'(who is anyone on the internet) is saying that the Riddler has already gone.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> 'Everone'(who is anyone on the internet) is saying that the Riddler has already gone.



No I'm not!

Gromit
Internet hardman and universal big cheese.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 28, 2010)

Gromit said:


> No I'm not!
> 
> Gromit
> Internet hardman and universal big cheese.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

He hasn't gone!


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> He hasn't gone!



where's your HP?


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 28, 2010)

From BBC:

Cardiff City chairman Peter Ridsdale has apologised to supporters over the club's financial crisis but says he will not be resigning.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> where's your HP?



Press conference online now!


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> Press conference online now!



Is it?

Where?


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

In answer to the question will the tax bill be paid on Feb 11th,

"You'll find out Feb 10th"

What an absolute fucking wanker.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> In answer to the question will the tax bill be paid on Feb 11th,
> 
> "You'll find out Feb 10th"
> 
> What an absolute fucking wanker.



He doesn't help himself does he?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2010)

What the fuck is going on here?

Grrr...


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2010)

Well Ed I was right and no resignation and all PR has done is re-iterated Cardiff's statement. I.e We're sorry. No resignation. 

The double appology is no doubt a response to the upset fans and the renewed calls for an EGM which it still looks like we ain't getting.

Told you all I'm Internet big cheese in the know


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 28, 2010)

> Cardiff City chairman Peter Ridsdale: I'm not resigning
> Jan 28 2010 WalesOnline
> 
> PETER RIDSDALE has apologised to Cardiff City fans over a pledge to use advanced season ticket sales to invest in new players but says he is not resigning.
> ...


----------



## mattie (Jan 28, 2010)

Not been keeping much on eye on this until I read the following on a West Ham board.

http://www.kumb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=119932

What an arse the man is.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like the tickets might not be too salty for Chelski after all. Home end only twenty five english squids

(*Actually, that is still pricey for 90 minutes of football, but its all comparative)


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2010)

Tickets for this game will not go on general sale. 

Confident that they'll sell out to season ticket holders and members alone?

Or do they not care about packing the place out? I hope they do care as we need our 45% cut of their ticket sales more than they need theirs.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2010)

Robbie Fowler throws strop

I know he was a legend but really he ain't what he was and should stop acting like he is.

Thats why we only offered you a pay per play deal and I for one am glad you didn't accept it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 28, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Tickets for this game will not go on general sale.
> 
> Confident that they'll sell out to season ticket holders and members alone?
> 
> Or do they not care about packing the place out? I hope they do care as we need our 45% cut of their ticket sales more than they need theirs.



Scared of city fans pwning the bridge


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Tickets for this game will not go on general sale.
> 
> Confident that they'll sell out to season ticket holders and members alone?
> 
> Or do they not care about packing the place out? I hope they do care as we need our 45% cut of their ticket sales more than they need theirs.



Do we get 45% of total sales or just of our ticket sales?

So could we get 45% of 40,000 x say £30. Thats a bloody good payday.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> Do we get 45% of total sales or just of our ticket sales?
> 
> So could we get 45% of 40,000 x say £30. Thats a bloody good payday.


45% of total sales .... potentially better than 55% of a home game (especially if you take staff/running/police costs into consideration)


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> 45% of total sales .... potentially better than 55% of a home game (especially if you take staff/running/police sosts into consideration)



Evidently its 40% and tickets are only £25 or £12 for "are we there yet"s.

Still if they sell out at average of £20 its still £340k


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 28, 2010)

plus 123,750 squids for the tv(?) rights

shame it comes after the day in court with the tax man


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2010)

keep your eyes on this tomorrow and monday  might have more detail on the agenda

http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?id=2292&$state=calendarmeeting&$committeeID=1421&$meetingdate=02/02/2010&$eventrec=6124


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Tickets for this game will not go on general sale.
> 
> Confident that they'll sell out to season ticket holders and members alone?
> 
> Or do they not care about packing the place out? I hope they do care as we need our 45% cut of their ticket sales more than they need theirs.



You'll be Ok for a ticket tho wont ya mate? If we do sell ouit our full allocation I can see a few going in the home end.

I've just thought how Ridders is going to sell it to us.

"Buy your tickets for Chelsea NOW! It may be your last ever chance to see Cardiff play"


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

ddraig said:


> keep your eyes on this tomorrow and monday  might have more detail on the agenda
> 
> http://cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?id=2292&$state=calendarmeeting&$committeeID=1421&$meetingdate=02/02/2010&$eventrec=6124



Link doesn't work.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> Link doesn't work.



fixed it now! and before you posted that


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2010)

45% of gate receipts goes to the home team, 45% to the away team, and 10% goes to the FA


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

Steve Borley on CCMB

'The board are working hard to resolve the tax issue with the revenue. If we didnt think we had a chance to resolve it we would be duty bound to call in the administrators and I am confident we will find a way through.'

Fills you with confidence doesn't it


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

And just one of the responses


'Resolve it? The Club either has the money to pay in full or not.

What happened to the nigh on £3 million that you mugged the fans for with the season ticket offer?

You should all hang your heads in shame.'

This is going to get real nasty.


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

CF11 and Chernobyl twinned


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

Also,

can someone explain to me what happens if we go in to administration outside the transfer window?

sorry for all the posts but I'm fucking hurting and fed up with all this shit and the crass arrogance of Grimsdale


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> Also,
> 
> can someone explain to me what happens if we go in to administration outside the transfer window?
> 
> sorry for all the posts but I'm fucking hurting and fed up with all this shit and the crass arrogance of Grimsdale



I was discussing this very scenario with someone today, albeit with respect to Crystal Palace.

If we survive past monday and go into admin we are fucked because the administrator would not be able to sell anyone, or is there an exception made for clubs in admin? The transfer window does fuck up clubs when you think about it. After monday we cannot sell players, but of we have a winding up order against us in feb we would have to be wound up as there would be no way to realise our considerable assets.


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> I was discussing this very scenario with someone today, albeit with respect to Crystal Palace.
> 
> If we survive past monday and go into admin we are fucked because the administrator would not be able to sell anyone, or is there an exception made for clubs in admin? The transfer window does fuck up clubs when you think about it. After monday we cannot sell players, but of we have a winding up order against us in feb we would have to be wound up as there would be no way to realise our considerable assets.



But, could someone then buy us out for a serious knockdown price?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> But, could someone then buy us out for a serious knockdown price?



If someone buys us for a knockdown price atleast we will be sold and they will have some money left to invest. I dont think it will come to that. If we go into admin all the current shareholders have lost their dosh. I think its a possibility that as the largest creditor, if admin was the only option, rather than lose the 10 points, the existing shareholders might just offer a deal to Sam!!!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyway cheer up. We're going to the cup final again.FACT

How do I know?

Well we always get to the cup final when Mrs27 is pregnant!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2010)

Again?!! Congrats.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Again?!! Congrats.



Again? Its only the second time. She's already decided on a name!!! She wants Darcy!! Mr Blake will be pleased.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> Again? Its only the second time. She's already decided on a name!!! She wants Darcy!! Mr Blake will be pleased.



You're not going to name it Bluebird?


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> Anyway cheer up. We're going to the cup final again.FACT
> 
> How do I know?
> 
> Well we always get to the cup final when Mrs27 is pregnant!!!!



No mate,

Its only when Mrs27 and Mrs Badlands are pregnant that we get to Wembley.

Wembley! Wembley!

I might make it this time


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 28, 2010)

Chelski ticket details innit


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

Balbi said:


> You're not going to name it Bluebird?



Don't know if I've told the story about the naming of #1 on here.

He was always going to be called Oscar Elliott, but when I left for the FA Cup semi final I patted her tummy, siad goodbye to the bump, and said that depending who scored he may be called Jimmy Floyd. Boys said in car on way home we should call him Oscar Joe (Ledley) as it wasn't worth taking the risk that (Kevin) MacNaughton would score in the final. So Oscar Joe it was.


At the start of the season I was convinced that ledley was going to be sold, so I went down the stadium to a signing event, bought a shirt and got Joe to sign it.  

First to sign was Chopra, then I handed shirt to Joe and asled him to sign "Best Wishes Oscar Joe" and then his signature. He signed but only put best wishes Oscar (after I told him how to spell it). Chopra leant over to him and told him he should write "Joe", he checked with me thats what I wanted and I said it was, so he did so. JL still seemed nonplussed, Chops leans over and says, " Joe , the gentleman just explined he named his son after you. Well your name isn't Oscar is it?"


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> No mate,
> 
> Its only when Mrs27 and Mrs Badlands are pregnant that we get to Wembley.
> 
> ...



Mrs Badlands wasn't pregnant when we were at WEmbley tho. In fact I think she had already dropped before we entered the competition in the 3rd round!!


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> Mrs Badlands wasn't pregnant when we were at WEmbley tho. In fact I think she had already dropped before we entered the competition in the 3rd round!!



Aye. But she was when the first round started.

And she is now.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> Aye. But she was when the first round started.
> 
> And she is now.



Again!!?

Congrats! I was just about to say you better get busy


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> Again!!?
> 
> Congrats! I was just about to say you better get busy



Badlands 3 1927 2

Congratulations to you both!

and ickle Oscar Joe


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> Badlands 3 1927 2
> 
> Congratulations to you both!



I equalise and you get one back straight away.

I dont think I've got a third in me, although there is a high possibility of twins and she's already bigger tha she ought to be!!!!

Might just be 3-3


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jan 28, 2010)

Bloody hell Badlands, not another bleeding sprog!  Congratulations!  And 1927.....bloody hell!  I've got to raise a glass with the pair of you.


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2010)

my commiserations to your future children. one can only hope they don't make the same mistakes their fathers did


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2010)

strung_out said:


> my commiserations to your future children. one can only hope they don't make the same mistakes their fathers did



I know you only mean it!


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

strung_out said:


> my commiserations to your future children. one can only hope they don't make the same mistakes their fathers did



My 2 year old took great delight in the 6-0 win against the shitty.

As every goal went in and I stood up and screamed, she turned to me and said,

'silly daddy'


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> My 2 year old took great delight in the 6-0 win against the shitty.
> 
> As every goal went in and I stood up and screamed, she turned to me and said,
> 
> 'silly daddy'



Fuckin' 'ell boys, we are supposed to be evil and the focus of everyones hate ... you are going to ruin our reputation


----------



## embree (Jan 28, 2010)

twohundredpercent on Ridsdale, Leeds, Barnsley, Cardiff, Hammam and the rest

Sure the details will be familiar to many on this thread but I found it an interesting summary


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2010)

embree said:


> twohundredpercent on Ridsdale, Leeds, Barnsley, Cardiff, Hammam and the rest
> 
> Sure the details will be familiar to many on this thread but I found it an interesting summary



Thats a lot of words there.

I'll read it tomorrow.

Thanks for posting it though.

In summary,

we are in the shit.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Badlands, did you see that Plymouth have signed Kenny Cooper!!!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 29, 2010)

ddraig said:


> keep your eyes on this tomorrow and monday  might have more detail on the agenda
> 
> http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?id=2292&$state=calendarmeeting&$committeeID=1421&$meetingdate=02/02/2010&$eventrec=6124



Agenda on there now, sale of development land at stadium. City want to sell to raise £2m. There'sno way council are going to say no and see club in administration especially as saying no would raise the issue of tehm now having to admit they were hoodwinked by Ridsdale too.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 29, 2010)

On a brighter note I have my Chelsea tickets, all paid for!!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 29, 2010)

1927 said:


> On a brighter note I have my Chelsea tickets, all paid for!!



Whilst i've got to wait until a week Monday to see if i can get any tickets, when of course transport costs from North Yorks will be that much dearer.


----------



## badlands (Jan 29, 2010)

1927 said:


> Hey Badlands, did you see that Plymouth have signed Kenny Cooper!!!


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2010)

The lingering spectre of Hamman over City is fucking weird.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 29, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Whilst i've got to wait until a week Monday to see if i can get any tickets, when of course transport costs from North Yorks will be that much dearer.



I dont think there will be many, if any left by then. If i were you i would try and tap up an ambassador that is not going for their number... i would offer mine, but i am going.

I would not pay too much attention to the talk of card checks at the stadium. 

what ever happens, good luck mate


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 29, 2010)

I am sure you are all capable of surfing this yourself, but here we go



> BBC Cardiff City Supporters Trust is to hold an open meeting after being left unsatisfied by chairman Peter Ridsdale's apology for misleading fans.
> 
> He accepted the club had led fans to believe money raised from advance season tickets would buy new players when in fact it will now settle debts.
> 
> ...





> BBC (again)Cardiff City director Steve Borley says supporters will get their wish for an extraordinary general meeting to give a full picture of the club's finances.
> 
> He also told BBC Sport Wales that Peter Ridsdale staying on as chairman is the "best option in place".
> 
> And he says the club would have been put into administration if the board did not believe a £2.7m tax bill could be paid by the 10 February court date.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I got my ticket. 

Row 17 upper tier. 

People earlier had like row 25 and later row 7. 

So they doing the usual trick of selling the worst tickets first and saving the best tickets so that late comers aren't put off by crap seats.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2010)

Six on bristol, away from home, Doncaster (lower in league than brizzle) at home, i reckon that means seven nil today


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 30, 2010)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Get in Bothroyd you fuckin beauty.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 30, 2010)

lush n lucky!
still a fuckin win tho


----------



## Biffo (Jan 30, 2010)

I loves the injury time winners I do


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2010)

That's the second time I've  had a hissy fit when I've been out thinking Cardiff had blown it, only to find the mighty mighty Blues had done the business late in the day.

This is the kind of stuff that promotions are made of!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2010)

We were lucky. We bossed the first half and should have been three or four up, but second half was completely different, it was as if we were scared to go near them. Only in the last five minutes did we turn it on again.

I am pleased to report, all songs/chants during the game were football related. Got out of dodge straight after, so no idea if any 'protest' materialised.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 30, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> We were lucky. We bossed the first half and should have been three or four up, but second half was completely different, it was as if we were scared to go near them. Only in the last five minutes did we turn it on again.
> 
> I am pleased to report, all songs/chants during the game were football related. Got out of dodge straight after, so no idea if any 'protest' materialised.



Massive protest after! NOT

All of 200, and thats being generous!!

What exactly were they trying to achieve anyway? Let Ridsdale know he wasn't liked? I think he might have known that anyway.

Another thing. Had we lost today they would be calling for DJ's head, yet Chopra should have had a hat tricj by half time and missed two goledn chances, Jay missed when it would have been easier to score and McC hit the post.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2010)

Ninian park is now a home ground. 

They did not hang about, fair play.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2010)

For all you ex-pats over the water, here be last nights sports wales, with a big feature on the city and its finanical woes.


----------



## pauld (Jan 30, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> We were lucky. We bossed the first half and should have been three or four up, but second half was completely different, it was as if we were scared to go near them. Only in the last five minutes did we turn it on again.
> 
> I am pleased to report, all songs/chants during the game were football related. Got out of dodge straight after, so no idea if any 'protest' materialised.



This was a massive massive 3 points - we could have been 6-0 up at half time (conservative estimate), totally froze in the second half,and yet had the bollocks to see it through in the 92nd minute.

Still think second spot is a possibility, but we are (touches wood) nailed on for play-offs, and I sincerely believe that this team have the class, and more importantly, the bottle to go all the way...


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2010)

Gotta live the dream!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2010)

editor said:


> Join Date: Dec 2000
> Location: a google maps dot
> *Posts: 90,000 *
> 
> Gotta live the dream!



*YEEEEEEEEAAAHHHHHH..... Ed's 90,000th post*


----------



## pauld (Jan 30, 2010)

editor said:


> Gotta live the dream!



Wot you doing in at 10 o'clock of a Saturday night?


----------



## badlands (Jan 30, 2010)

Please

not the manager of the month


----------



## 1927 (Jan 31, 2010)

Atmosphere was awesome yesterday, and when they started singing "Please don't take my Cardiff away" it was enough to bring a tear to the eye.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 31, 2010)

We are slowly getting the old mentality of trying cheer our guys to victory instead of getting on their backs when things aren't going the way we'd like. It made a difference yesterday.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 31, 2010)

Gromit said:


> We are slowly getting the old mentality of trying cheer our guys to victory instead of getting on their backs when things aren't going the way we'd like. It made a difference yesterday.



One guy in front of me started singing 'w_here's the money gone?_' almost as soon as they had scored. 

He was roundly turned upon by all around him


----------



## 1927 (Jan 31, 2010)

So who's going to Chelsea, who has got tickets or access to them and who might be looking? I've got mine, but know someone who is guaranteed tickets but MAY not be using them, Will do my best as I always do for those who wont get tickets.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 31, 2010)

1927 said:


> So who's going to Chelsea, who has got tickets or access to them and who might be looking? I've got mine, but know someone who is guaranteed tickets but MAY not be using them, Will do my best as I always do for those who wont get tickets.



I'm sorted thanks.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 31, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I dont think there will be many, if any left by then. If i were you i would try and tap up an ambassador that is not going for their number... i would offer mine, but i am going.
> 
> I would not pay too much attention to the talk of card checks at the stadium.
> 
> what ever happens, good luck mate



Cheers pal. Everyone i know who could get me a ticket is going. Still hoping there'll be a few going on general sale next Monday. I seem to remember the Arsenal tickets last season didn't fly off the shelves as quickly as was expected. Fingers are officially crossed.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 31, 2010)

1927 said:


> So who's going to Chelsea, who has got tickets or access to them and who might be looking? I've got mine, but know someone who is guaranteed tickets but MAY not be using them, Will do my best as I always do for those who wont get tickets.



See post above. I'm sure there are worthier cases than me though!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 31, 2010)

Got mine glad to say. Five of us sitting together.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 31, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Got mine glad to say. Five of us sitting together.



This is a cardiff trip, doubt there will be many sitting in the seat allocated to them.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 31, 2010)

the inevetable


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2010)

Riverside FC colours anyone?

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Cardiff_City/Cardiff_City.htm

Make a nice scarf


----------



## Gromit (Jan 31, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> This is a cardiff trip, doubt there will be many sitting in the seat allocated to them.



I've been to three away grounds where they have insisted you sit in your own seat. It's rare but not impossible.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 1, 2010)

Chelsea SOLD OUT!


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> Chelsea SOLD OUT!



 

Er, yeah so anyway, this guy you work with who may have some spare tickets....?!?!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 1, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I've been to three away grounds where they have insisted you sit in your own seat. It's rare but not impossible.



Have been travelling away for thirty years and apart from wembley dont think i have ever ended up in my allocated seat.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2010)

badlands said:


> Riverside FC colours anyone?
> 
> http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Cardiff_City/Cardiff_City.htm
> 
> Make a nice scarf


I like the black socks!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Have been travelling away for thirty years and apart from wembley dont think i have ever ended up in my allocated seat.



The emerites I did. Though we could have sat elsewhere if we'd made the effort. 

I forget the other two but remember it wasn't the big kind of club you'd expect it from and it took everyone completely by surprise.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 1, 2010)

Only 26 minutes left to last out without selling anyone. Only problem now is Ross rumoured to be going to Celtic who have until midnight to strike a deal. Lets just hope DJ wasn't joking about telling all his players to turn their phones off until tomorrow!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 1, 2010)

> *General Meeting of Shareholders*
> 
> On Wednesday 27 January, Cardiff City Supporters’ Trust Secretary Geraint Jones received a letter from Cardiff City Football Club (Holdings) Ltd Secretary Alan Whiteley in reply to the Trust’s recent request for a General Meeting of the company.
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 1, 2010)

Erm, I don't have a Chelsea tkt if anyone has a spare like

Weird. I always get sorted but not this time. Changing jobs, got distracted


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well we seem to have manouvered our way thru the first obstacle of the month, no players lost during transfer window, which by my reckoning makes us stronger tonight than we could have hoped for even if we had brought players in! I work on the basis that if we were honest we thought Ross and Matthews were probably leaving and any replacements prob would not have been as good. In addition we have recently discovered a welath of talent that we didnt know we had, and McPhail should be back this week. All in all I am happier now than I was a month ago. Now just Newcastel, Chelsea and the taxman to get round, which we should do, my only concern is if DJ wins MotM!!!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2010)

Anybody driving up to Chelsea. I'm thinking park in Wimbledon and get tube to Fulham Broadway. Anyone got a better suggestion?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 2, 2010)

Full car soz.

Well our trick if you are doing there and back in the same day is to park around Acton Town and get the tube in.

Change at Earls Court for Fullham Broadway.

So when everyone is struggling to drive back through London you wiz to near the start of the M4 by tube.

We've used South Acton before now too but i think there are line problems atm. Its swings and round-abouts either way. Acton Town is better for trains but South Acton is better for parking.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 2, 2010)

I somehow got a ticket for Chelsea, was sorted out by a mate who is now my hero. 

No players leaving this month is a big big bonus, lets just hope they all stay fit and sharp until the seasons end.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 2, 2010)

1927 said:


> Anybody driving up to Chelsea. I'm thinking park in Wimbledon and get tube to Fulham Broadway. Anyone got a better suggestion?


For me it is a RAMS style luxury coach picking me up at the end of the street, then whisked up the M4 with a crate of apple based refreshements and herbal remedies. I will be waited on by hairy arsed maidens who will change my bin bag every time it starts to overflow.

Then, after a few post match celebratory shandies, I will be whisked back down the M4 to Gods Country and poured out of the bus at the end of my street.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Full car soz.
> 
> Well our trick if you are doing there and back in the same day is to park around Acton Town and get the tube in.
> 
> ...



We're gonna stay in London after the game to watch Wales give the Scots a hammering. Plus the fact Mrs27 is going shopping in the smoke while we are at match.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2010)

Check out that link of Ddraig's now!

Some dynamite about the land sale!

http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2872%2C3250%2C4875&id=&parent_directory_id=2865&textonly=&language=&$state=calendarmeeting&$committeeID=1421&$meetingdate=02/02/2010


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2010)

1927 said:


> Check out that link of Ddraig's now!
> 
> Some dynamite about the land sale!



yup, it's all going off!

would welcome views on the paper linked from proper fans on this thread
cheers


----------



## Gromit (Feb 2, 2010)

Coach space not needed? Coach parking incorporated into the ground.
Hope thats not ground that we one day hopefully will need to add additional tiers.

CMB to take over the club's House of Sport obligation. 
What if they then decide to fold up the company and re-open under a difference guise. That old trick. What happens to that obligation?

Can CMB really make their money back from running the House of Sport? Even without having to pay rent by trading office space to the council.

Otherwise it all seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 2, 2010)

John Terry will not be lining up against us at on the 13th. He is is reported to be flying to Dubai next weekend for showdown talks with his wife.

he has allegedly stated that he hopes it is a draw becasue he would love a trip to cardiff. Apparently he likes cumming over the Bridge


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2010)

*Cardiff City to sell some ground*

BBC article up now that should be easier to read
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8494626.stm




			
				bbc said:
			
		

> BBC sports reporter Rob Phillips said the agreement would raise finance for Cardiff City at an ideal time for the club.
> "Highly-placed club sources have told me they're delighted and highly grateful to the council for what they've done," he said.
> "Because this was in the offing, they didn't have to sell a player in the transfer window to raise money for the winding-up order."
> 'Beneficial arrangement'
> ...


----------



## 1927 (Feb 3, 2010)

1927 is pleased to announce ticket allocation details for his spare ticket for the upcoming game against Chelsea. First dibs will be given to posters with 90,000 posts or more! I wonder if Canuck will want a ticket!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 3, 2010)

1927 said:


> 1927 is pleased to announce ticket allocation details for his spare ticket for the upcoming game against Chelsea. First dibs will be given to posters with 90,000 posts or more! I wonder if Canuck will want a ticket!



Good luck to anyone that needs one.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 3, 2010)

1927 said:


> 1927 is pleased to announce ticket allocation details for his spare ticket for the upcoming game against Chelsea. First dibs will be given to posters with 90,000 posts or more! I wonder if Canuck will want a ticket!



Cool, only 88,500 to go! I'll go and start a thread about the Wire or something and see how i get on!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> Cardiff to beat Bristol City 5-0 home and away



Rereading this thread for any prophetic statements and found this prediction, Who would have believed how close it proved to be!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 3, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Chopra for £3 mill. I guess we had to stick to the deal we'd made when we took him on loan.
> 
> Shame as he ain't worth it. He scored some pens for us but not much in open play



Another corker!


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 5, 2010)

http://fourfourtwo.com/blogs/upthef...idsdale-s-cardiff-realisation-in-tatters.aspx

Good article here.

0-2 The Bluebirds tonight. Chops getting 1.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2010)

Massive game tonight. Come on City!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)

The Ridler narrowly escapes a good probing




> *WESTERN MAIL* CARDIFF council yesterday refused an official demand for further scrutiny of the Bluebirds’ crucial land sale, arguing a delay would “prejudice the council”.
> 
> The football club is facing a winding up order in the High Court next Wednesday and has told the local authority, which will receive 40% of the land value, that the sale of the plot is urgent.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2010)

basically if they did have the call in then there would be no chance of the taxman being paid next week
not making a judgement either way me, oh no


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2010)

5 mins come on!
e2a please dont tell me we have to listen to a geordie commentator... 

McPhail!


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2010)

One down already. Raaaas.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> 5 mins come on!
> e2a please dont tell me we have to listen to a geordie commentator...
> 
> McPhail!



Just got in, where's the commenatry? Not that I really like the pain of listening to a game!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2010)

1927 said:


> Just got in, where's the commenatry? Not that I really like the pain of listening to a game!



radio wales
freeview channel 719

e2a
live audio
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/playlive/bbc_radio_five_live/


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2010)

Newcastle 2 Cardiff


----------



## 1927 (Feb 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> radio wales
> freeview channel 719
> 
> e2a
> ...



Thanks. I've turned it off already!!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 5, 2010)

Guy in work has been saying for weeks that bit will be 2-3. hang on to your hats(I hope)


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2010)

Newcastle 3 Cardiff


----------



## Gromit (Feb 5, 2010)

At the moment you can see why they are top. They're tearing us apart.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)

Gromit said:


> At the moment you can see why they are top. They're tearing us apart.



Chelsea will suffer the back lash


----------



## 1927 (Feb 5, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Chelsea will suffer the back lash



Too bloody right!


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 5, 2010)

we are the geordies, the geordie bootboys.

Carroll will be ripping up Sea tonight.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)

mrkikiet said:


> we are the geordies, the geordie bootboys.
> 
> Carroll will be ripping up Sea tonight.



If you are a geordie why are you not at the game?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 1927 (Feb 5, 2010)

Can someone just remind me what nationality IGH and Kevin Ratcliffe are? They are creaming themselves at this result, wankers, no good scummers the pair of them They have done nothing but put Cardiff down all game. When even ya own countrymen are against you.....


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2010)

ouch!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


>



init! you'l run out of smileys at this rate


----------



## 1927 (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't worry guys its only one game against the champions. Well be back next week stronger for our footballing lesson, and Chelsea are gonna get it big stylee!


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2010)

5-1. The fightback starts!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 5, 2010)

editor said:


> 5-1. The fightback starts!



is that a clock I hear ticking ?

tick tick tick ......


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)

Wildig should have been on earlier...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 5, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Chelsea will suffer the back lash



lulling em into a false sense if security. 

Can't believe I climbed 14 flights of stairs for that.

At least we showed some pride and got a consolation goal.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 5, 2010)

p.s. The crowd seperation after the match was a joke. Was very nearly a riot with the police in the middle of it.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 5, 2010)

Blimey


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 5, 2010)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaahaaaaaa.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaahaaaaaa.



were you there? was it as bad as the score implies?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 5, 2010)

You didn't have a shot on target in the first half. What do you think?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> You didn't have a shot on target in the first half. What do you think?


Commentators on radio must have been tripping then, perhaps you were at a different game.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)

Honest apraisal by dave jones


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 5, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Commentators on radio must have been tripping then, perhaps you were at a different game.



You're remembering it wrong, retard.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> You're remembering it wrong, retard.



How do you know what i heard? if you have just come on this thread to be abusive perhaps you are the one that needs to be looking at yourself


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 6, 2010)

lol, sour grapes, lol.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 6, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> lol, sour grapes, lol.



No, just trying to have an inteligent conversation, i can see i am wasting my time.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2010)

We were clearly whupped, but the stats say it wasn't quite the one sided capitulation that the scoreline suggests:



> Possession
> 
> * Newcastle 50%
> * Cardiff 50%
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 6, 2010)

editor said:


> We were clearly whupped, but the stats say it wasn't quite the one sided capitulation that the scoreline suggests:



This was why i was asking our friend in the north, obvioulsy a sore winner though. Perhaps he was not even at the game.

They will have a chance to pull away further next week when they play the jacks.... what with us still in the FA cup and all that.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 6, 2010)

editor said:


> We were clearly whupped, but the stats say it wasn't quite the one sided capitulation that the scoreline suggests:



That possession stat doesn't give a true reflection of the game. It's based on minutes. Instances of possession might be more telling.  

3 minutes of Cardiff possesion is us fannying around with it around the halfway mark and then losing it. 

3 minutes of Newcastle possession was 3 seperate instances of quick moves up the pitch and into our area.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 6, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> You're remembering it wrong, retard.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 6, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> lol, sour grapes, lol.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2010)

Gromit said:


> That possession stat doesn't give a true reflection of the game. It's based on minutes. Instances of possession might be more telling.


These facts do though:

Attempts on target

* Newcastle 9
* Cardiff 5

Attempts off target

* Newcastle 3
* Cardiff 3


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 7, 2010)

from bbc blog


> From *robertearnshaw* on Twitter:   "Euro 2012 draw is soon... *didn't even know it was today*. It's gonna be a tough group, but I want Spain."



 keep up at the back


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 7, 2010)

editor said:


> These facts do though:
> 
> Attempts on target
> 
> ...



Yeah, clearly Cardiff were our equals on the day you senile dreadlocked sheep-shagging tosspot.
If you were watching the match or even paying attention to radio commentary you'd have noticed that Cardiff realised at HT that they couldn't just sit back and hope for the best on the counter-attack and actually tried to put something together in the 2nd half. So they they had almost all of their shots in the 2nd half and they were still shit (i.e. easily saved or off target, apart from the goal obv.) Possession doesn't mean shit unless you can do something with it. A lesson you'd clearly failed to learn after we beat you in InbredLand. Cardiff were utterly humiliated at SJP, so you can clutch your laminated copy of the match statistics and cry all you want.

Your manager needs to learn Chopra won't score against us, btw.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah, clearly Cardiff were our equals on the day you senile dreadlocked sheep-shagging tosspot.
> If you were watching the match or even paying attention to radio commentary you'd have noticed that Cardiff realised at HT that they couldn't just sit back and hope for the best on the counter-attack and actually tried to put something together in the 2nd half. So they they had almost all of their shots in the 2nd half and they were still shit (i.e. easily saved or off target, apart from the goal obv.) Possession doesn't mean shit unless you can do something with it. A lesson you'd clearly failed to learn after we beat you in InbredLand. Cardiff were utterly humiliated at SJP, so you can clutch your laminated copy of the match statistics and cry all you want.
> 
> Your manager needs to learn Chopra won't score against us, btw.



well done knobhead (as it's the only language you understand!)
fuck right off


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah, clearly Cardiff were our equals on the day you senile dreadlocked sheep-shagging tosspot.


Hi. Cut out the unprovoked personal insults. Thanks.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 7, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah, clearly Cardiff were our equals on the day you senile dreadlocked sheep-shagging tosspot.
> If you were watching the match or even paying attention to radio commentary you'd have noticed that Cardiff realised at HT that they couldn't just sit back and hope for the best on the counter-attack and actually tried to put something together in the 2nd half. So they they had almost all of their shots in the 2nd half and they were still shit (i.e. easily saved or off target, apart from the goal obv.) Possession doesn't mean shit unless you can do something with it. A lesson you'd clearly failed to learn after we beat you in InbredLand. Cardiff were utterly humiliated at SJP, so you can clutch your laminated copy of the match statistics and cry all you want.
> 
> Your manager needs to learn Chopra won't score against us, btw.



When you posted on Friday I tried to have an intelligent conversation with you about the game, given I was listening on the radio and you were there I thought you would have more insight. However it soon became clear that intelligent conversations are not something you have in your armoury.

I gave you the benefit of the doubt though because it was late and there was a possibility you were pissed.

Now you are back and still have the same attitude and inability to post anything intelligent or civilised. I therefore conclude that drink was not the problem Friday, you really are that much of a dickhead. 

I would not be surprised if you were one of the idiots giving it large behind the police lines on Friday and doing a runner when outside with no protection. Or maybe even that was too much of a challenge for you, which is why you came home and started mouthing off from the safety of your computer.

Fortunately I have respect for your average Geordie and know that you are not representative of the people of that fair city. Perhaps you are a Mackem in disguise?

Well we are civilised around here, don’t you know? So fuck off and do not darken our thread again.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 7, 2010)

lol, you see a single swear word and shit your pants, while the point goes flying over.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 7, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> lol, you see a single swear word and shit your pants, while the point goes flying over.


QED


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> QED


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 7, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> QED


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 7, 2010)

"Senile dreadlocked sheep-shagging tosspot"

That is not a single swear word that is a gratuitous, and gratuitously offensive, attack that makes anything else you wrote after it totally irrelevant.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 7, 2010)

Back in civilisation. where is Marius these last months?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 7, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> "Senile dreadlocked sheep-shagging tosspot"
> 
> That is not a single swear word that is a gratuitous, and gratuitously offensive, attack that makes anything else you wrote after it totally irrelevant.



I'll let your colleague do the honours;




			
				Clint Iguana said:
			
		

> QED


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Back in civilisation. where is Marius these last months?



Name change innit.

Have u got a ticket yet?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 7, 2010)

Changed to what?

No I haven't mate and I am desperate and gutted


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 8, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah, clearly Cardiff were our equals on the day you senile dreadlocked sheep-shagging tosspot.
> If you were watching the match or even paying attention to radio commentary you'd have noticed that Cardiff realised at HT that they couldn't just sit back and hope for the best on the counter-attack and actually tried to put something together in the 2nd half. So they they had almost all of their shots in the 2nd half and they were still shit (i.e. easily saved or off target, apart from the goal obv.) Possession doesn't mean shit unless you can do something with it. A lesson you'd clearly failed to learn after we beat you in InbredLand. Cardiff were utterly humiliated at SJP, so you can clutch your laminated copy of the match statistics and cry all you want.
> 
> Your manager needs to learn Chopra won't score against us, btw.



'Notice me father'


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 8, 2010)

Jacks game now to have a late kick off..... lots of concern about the extra drinking time, but no complaints from me


----------



## Gromit (Feb 8, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Jacks game now to have a late kick off..... lots of concern about the extra drinking time, but no complaints from me


 
Ah yes I noticed that on the weekend. The cops must be cursing Sky to hell and back.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 8, 2010)

Peterborough have a shiny new manager..... not a good omen for tomorrow


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2010)

We're going to destroy Peterborough because we're going to be angry.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 8, 2010)

Anybody here driving to Chelsea got room for one more in the car? Been let down big time.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Anybody here driving to Chelsea got room for one more in the car? Been let down big time.



Bus for me.... i will be sitting next to the guy running the bus tomorrow and i can check out if there are any spaces if you like (doubtful TBH) .... would mean you finding your way up the valleys at the crack of dawn though


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Anybody here driving to Chelsea got room for one more in the car? Been let down big time.



AH HA...... you be city hammer!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 8, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> AH HA...... you be city hammer!



Atlast!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Atlast!!!



Not really noticed you on there before. Your turn to guess now!

if you cannot get up to the smoke i reckon you should bung your ticket in the post to ed


----------



## 1927 (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont know whether to laugh or cry now. I sat here looking at 4, yes 4, Chelsea tickets and I dont know how I am gonna get there!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> I dont know whether to laugh or cry now. I sat here looking at 4, yes 4, Chelsea tickets and I dont know how I am gonna get there!!



if you start now you could walk


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> I dont know whether to laugh or cry now. I sat here looking at 4, yes 4, Chelsea tickets and I dont know how I am gonna get there!!



where there is a will, there is a way 

tried the pop & and crisps?


----------



## badlands (Feb 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> I dont know whether to laugh or cry now. I sat here looking at 4, yes 4, Chelsea tickets and I dont know how I am gonna get there!!



National Express?

£23 quid return.

Leaves 2.50 in the am 5.30, 6.30



only laughing cos I have to do it next week


----------



## 1927 (Feb 8, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Not really noticed you on there before. Your turn to guess now!
> 
> if you cannot get up to the smoke i reckon you should bung your ticket in the post to ed



Ed is sorted!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Anybody here driving to Chelsea got room for one more in the car? Been let down big time.



I'm not sure. We squeezed 5 into a car to Newcastle and that was a small car. So it can be done if you don't mind a snug fit. Mine is a bigger car but i'm unsure if there are 4 or 5 of us. I'll check tomorrow.

If i took you then we'd be leaving Cardiff somewhere between 4-6pm on friday. I can't say which yet as it depends on work issues yet to be cemented.

I ain't coming back till the Sunday.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, three hard earned points from the walking wounded. They boys looked knackerd fair play; Boothroyd was so knackered he had to have a lie down every five minutes . But we ground out a result and they deserve a bit of credit. 

You can see why peterborough are where they are, they never really looked like scoring, although our defence was lacking yet again and i was worried we were going to score for them. If that is the standard of football we are going to play on saturday it could be embarassing. 

Standing ovation for McFail when he limped off. Fair play to him for coming back into the squad so quickly, but the poor bastard took one hell of a clatter tonight.

This was my first game watching from the Ninian stand. View is better than where my season ticket is (canton) but no atmosphere at all. Fortunately i was right up the back so there was no-one behind to complain about standing.

The icing on the cake was the newcastle result. Derby ffs, i seem to remember we put six on them. 

I had to chuckle on the way home, Robbie Savage on radio wales prattling on about play off places 

Tomorrow is the big day though... i cant get my head around what the ridler is up to.... bbc seem to think he is going to ask to pay in installments 



> Ridsdale is expected to put forward a proposed deal with HMRC in court, with a substantial part of the money owed being paid immediately and the rest of the debt to be paid in instalments.
> 
> The Championship play-off hopefuls, however, could face administration and a 10-point deduction should the winding-up order be made.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 9, 2010)

I dont think we will go into admin and i think they have paid a large amount of the bill. I have a horrible feeling tho that with 3 or 4 football clubs in court tomorrow the courts may be a bit bored with clubs turning uo asking for another chance and might decide to hit them all hard to make an example!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2010)

it's rumoured that riddler has already paid off a million of it 
fingers crossed


----------



## 1927 (Feb 9, 2010)

Crap game tonight but from now tile end of season I'll take a series of scrappy 1-0 wins!! 3points is 3 points at the end of the day.

Super Kev McNaughton was outstanding tonight, MoM by a mile in my book.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 9, 2010)

ddraig said:


> it's rumoured that riddler has already paid off a million of it
> fingers crossed



it is rumoured thay made £3 million from the early sale of season tickets and £1.5 million from the sale of land.... so why is he playing russian roulette with the fucking taxman


----------



## Gromit (Feb 9, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> it is rumoured thay made £3 million from the early sale of season tickets and £1.5 million from the sale of land.... so why is he playing russian roulette with the fucking taxman



Land deal isn't final yet. Has to be ratified by shareholders at the EGM so none of that money is in out pockets yet.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone going to Chelsea shouyld take their boots just in case.

Bothroyd out for 6 wweks, that could be play offs fucked!

McPhail treated in hospital last night and doubtful.

Darcy Blake crocked again.

Chopra unwell and shouldnt ahve played last night by all accounts.

Apart from that we're ready a we'll ever be!!


On brighter news Sky are reporting that we have done a deal with HMRC and paid most of the money off.


----------



## badlands (Feb 10, 2010)

adjourned for 28 days.

we stumble along like a punch drunk boxer


----------



## Gromit (Feb 10, 2010)

Gives us time to sell land and hopefully get some dosh from the Chelsea match (depending on how long it takes them to pay our share).


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 10, 2010)

Fuck winding-up I HAVE A TICKET FOR CHELSEA IN THE SHED UPPER SEE YOU THERE BOYS

Yes I am happy.

200/1 to win the old pot, come on the City


----------



## 1927 (Feb 10, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Fuck winding-up I HAVE A TICKET FOR CHELSEA IN THE SHED UPPER SEE YOU THERE BOYS
> 
> Yes I am happy.
> 
> 200/1 to win the old pot, come on the City



In that case I have a spare again as I was holding one for you, but you hadn't been around.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 10, 2010)

1927 said:


> In that case I have a spare again as I was holding one for you, but you hadn't been around.



Believe it or not Vince Alm is giving up his ticket so that someone who has been to every away match this season can go. 



> I won't be going to the game now just hang around the coach park LOl :-(



I wonder if he'd like it. Sounds deserving to me. Surprised he can't wrangle another mind. Do you prem club guys get special seats?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> In that case I have a spare again as I was holding one for you, but you hadn't been around.



You got my number if you have not shifted it by Friday, i have someone in london wanting to go, away travel club member but does not get to many home games.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 11, 2010)

Terry out of Cardiff game

I can actually see you guys getting a result there


----------



## strung out (Feb 11, 2010)

chelsea's chances have just been improved immeasurably, considering terry's performance last night


----------



## embree (Feb 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> chelsea's chances have just been improved immeasurably, considering terry's performance last night



that was my first thought too. He was awful last night


----------



## 1927 (Feb 11, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Terry out of Cardiff game
> 
> I can actually see you guys getting a result there



Only another 18 or so to pull out injured and we might get them back to Cardiff for a replay!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> Only another 18 or so to pull out injured and we might get them back to Cardiff for a replay!!


 
Couldn't we have spread out virus germs around up there?

I wanted Terry to play. His performance was bound to have been affected by everything thats going on. Now we'll have someone trying there hardest to prove that they deserve his place.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 11, 2010)

Boothroyd and McFail likely to miss on saturday due to illness. Looks like Gyepes, Chopra and Blake wil be ok even though not 100% fit.

Have not heard any talk of McCormack though, not on the bench against Posh, but no reports of him being sick  

The silence is deafening


----------



## badlands (Feb 11, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Boothroyd and McFail likely to miss on saturday due to illness. Looks like Gyepes, Chopra and Blake wil be ok even though not 100% fit.
> 
> Have not heard any talk of McCormack though, not on the bench against Posh, but no reports of him being sick
> 
> The silence is deafening



McCormack was named as a sub against Posh wasn't he?


----------



## badlands (Feb 11, 2010)

Ashley Cole out too.

17 more to go


----------



## Gromit (Feb 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> Ashley Cole out too.
> 
> 17 more to go



Arrested for speeding again as he heard Terry's car was parked outside his house?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> McCormack was named as a sub against Posh wasn't he?





just looked it up.... i looked it up earlier and he was not there, but he is now   

(*me thinx i was looking in the wrong place)

Why didn't he bloody bring him on then? We looked knacked and could have done with some fresh legs. Must have been saving him to play with the youth side on saturday.


----------



## badlands (Feb 11, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> just looked it up.... i looked it up earlier and he was not there, but he is now
> 
> (*me thinx i was looking in the wrong place)
> 
> Why didn't he bloody bring him on then? We looked knacked and could have done with some fresh legs. Must have been saving him to play with the youth side on saturday.



I think DJ thought about Ross and his dodgy hams and decided to throw on the mighty expendable leg end that is Warren Feeney


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 11, 2010)

Me wants Wildig to get a start on saturday ... the next ramsey?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> McCormack was named as a sub against Posh wasn't he?


He was, and was about to come on at one point, but DJ sat him down again.


badlands said:


> Ashley Cole out too.
> 
> 17 more to go



I was going to post that as soon as I heard, but got in and forgot to log on!! Dam you badlands.



Clint Iguana said:


> Me wants Wildig to get a start on saturday ... the next ramsey?



There's talk of Meads getting a game too. One thing is certain there will be a few academy boys on the bench!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 11, 2010)

Platinum Ambo scheme has been nominated for marketing campaign of the season!!

You couldn't make it up

I have emailed the following, but I forgot a couple of things I wanted to say, bollocks!




			
				 1927 via email to Fizzy Poppers said:
			
		

> I note with interest the nomination of cardiff City in the award for Best marketing Campaign for their Plantinum Ambassador scheme. This is the scheme that advertised a deal whereby those buying season tickets for the 2010-11 season before December 31st would not only have the price of their season ticket fixed for five years, but would also receive the cost of next seasons tickets back from the club if they were promoted. It seemed too good to be true, and you know what they say about things that LOOK too good to be true.
> 
> The fans flocked to buy their season tickets a full 9 months before the season started and when the club promised that the anticipated £3million revenue would be spent on players in the January transfer window, sales took off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> He was, and was about to come on at one point, but DJ sat him down again.



Proof, if needed, that i am old bastard. 

Stood at the back of the Ninian, giant haystacks could have been on the bench and i would not have seen him celarly enough to work out who who it was....

(*proof number two.... the fact that i know who giant haystacks is )


----------



## agricola (Feb 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> Platinum Ambo scheme has been nominated for marketing campaign of the season!!
> 
> You couldn't make it up



Maybe they mean "best marketing campaign" in the sense that it conned so very many people?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 11, 2010)

agricola said:


> Maybe they mean "best marketing campaign" in the sense that it conned so very many people?



Well it did that!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 11, 2010)

1927 you are a gent

Hope the tkt gets a good home

Let's sing our nuts off in there boys, and be careful outside

Loving it


----------



## 1927 (Feb 11, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> 1927 you are a gent
> 
> Hope the tkt gets a good home
> 
> ...



I've been called a lot of things on here!

Looking forward to a great day out even if I'm not expecting anything on the pich!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe you're a woman? I'm confused now

Well up for Sat as long as it doesn't go off all over the shop

Have a good journey up all, buzzing


----------



## badlands (Feb 11, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Maybe you're a woman? I'm confused now



I just spat my coffee over my keyboard


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2010)

Love the way the BBC are talking up the game: 





> Cash-strapped Cardiff's visit to the filthy-rich aristocrats of London's trendy King's Road is the kind of princes versus paupers clash that makes the FA Cup the competition it is.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8510419.stm


----------



## badlands (Feb 12, 2010)

5 points from safety!

The words of DJ on Talkshite earlier.

Plus he said he'd been talking to Warnock on the phone.

Reckon this adds up to administration.

Also said that Bothroyd, Rae and McPhail are out. We cant fill our bench. We'll be fielding a very young side.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 12, 2010)

He's being realistic to counter in advance the disapointment backlash from when Chelsea stuff us. 

I think it's about time they relaunched a scheme we had a Ninian Park. 

Ambassador's match where you can buy a ticket for a friend for a tenner. 

We've only filled the stadium once and such a scheme could help us fill it a few more times. 
Surprised they haven't triedto lure new custom to the new stadium this way already. Could have helped with advanced ST sales before the financial crisis hit.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 12, 2010)

Gromit said:


> He's being realistic to counter in advance the disapointment backlash from when Chelsea stuff us.
> 
> I think it's about time they relaunched a scheme we had a Ninian Park.
> 
> ...



I had a couple more ideas to increase revenue or atleast save some money.

The Premier seats have about 1500 spaces every game, why dont the club use these as currnecy and ask local business to offer services in return for seats. This way they get the benefits of Premeir club without the massive outlay. Or tout them to existing PC members at a reduced rate.

The other thing that struck me is the amount of room under the stands, now these areas are kitted out wwith bars and food outlets, Cardiff is losing small live music venues due to noise complaints, why not have a venue under the stands.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2010)

Fucking MASSIVE game tomorrow!

You can watch it live on the web. Here's the graphic I did for Wirefresh:







http://www.wirefresh.com/chelsea-vs-cardiff-fa-cup-clash-to-be-streamed-live-for-free/


----------



## Gromit (Feb 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> I had a couple more ideas to increase revenue or atleast save some money.


 
Praps we could have some sort of massive walk where people buy bricks


----------



## badlands (Feb 12, 2010)

Their team tomorrow,

announced by Ancellotti

'Tomorrow we play Hilario in goal, defenders are Ferreira, Alex, Carvalho and Zhirkov. Midfielders Lampard, Mikel, Ballack, and strikers Sturridge, Joe Cole and Drogba.'



Yea, though I walk through the shadow of the valley of death................


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2010)

it's on S4C!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 12, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Praps we could have some sort of massive walk where people buy bricks



Perhaps we could sell shirts that cost two quid to make for £40 .. then when the sales slow down, knock them out for £20 and let people think it is a bargain

To increase the profit margin, we could even get a local company to pay us to have their name on the front of it, thus recouping the £2 we splashed out in the first place.

..... THEN .... bring out a new kit !!!!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 12, 2010)

Is anyone getting excited yet?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> Is anyone getting excited yet?



Aye... i like top of the table clashes ... come on West Brom, lets ave ya


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 12, 2010)

in depth (7 minute) interview with Dj about tommorrow on *BBC*


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm excited, it's gonna be a bit loud, I think

Pint before the game, heads down, nice


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> Is anyone getting excited yet?



Rolls made, Chelsea buns buttered and slab of strongbow (other ciders are available) by the door, staring at me and whispering 'drink me'.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 12, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Rolls made, Chelsea buns buttered and slab of strongbow (other ciders are available) by the door, staring at me and whispering 'drink me'.



I raided the reduced to clear section in  Waitrose. So I have some carrot and chick pea fallafels, mini sausage rolls and a chees and pickle baguette.

Oh yeah a slab of Bow, its been screaming drink me all night and I have just succumbed and cracked one open.

You on bus or train Clint? I didnt think you could drink on bus. I on the other hand was properly prepared and rang British Transport Police and asked them if there was a no alcohol rule tomorrow. They said there isn't.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 12, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I'm excited, it's gonna be a bit loud, I think
> 
> Pint before the game, heads down, nice



Just the one pint?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 12, 2010)

2 or 3, innit

Gotta love this shit. It ain't Hayes.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> I raided the reduced to clear section in  Waitrose. So I have some carrot and chick pea fallafels, mini sausage rolls and a chees and pickle baguette.
> 
> Oh yeah a slab of Bow, its been screaming drink me all night and I have just succumbed and cracked one open.
> 
> You on bus or train Clint? I didnt think you could drink on bus. I on the other hand was properly prepared and rang British Transport Police and asked them if there was a no alcohol rule tomorrow. They said there isn't.



well... there are busses and there are busses. 

us valley boys refer to the official supporters club as the pop and crisps for a reason.... cos our busses aint. I will say no more 

I went by train for the highbury game. there was a big fuss about the trains being dry. i had a combination of two litres of 'blackurant squash' with a head, cans secreted in every pocket of my coat of many pockets and a bag full of cans. My theory was that it was likely that 50% would be confiscated by the transport police but i would get away with some of them. By coming off a valley train at 6am I caught the plod on the hop though so i had to drink them all. I had to get off the tube twice between paddington and highbury for a piss


----------



## 1927 (Feb 12, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> well... there are busses and there are busses.
> 
> us valley boys refer to the official supporters club as the pop and crisps for a reason.... cos our busses aint. I will say no more
> 
> I went by train for the highbury game. there was a big fuss about the trains being dry. i had a combination of two litres of 'blackurant squash' with a head, cans secreted in every pocket of my coat of many pockets and a bag full of cans. My theory was that it was likely that 50% would be confiscated by the transport police but i would get away with some of them. By coming off a valley train at 6am I caught the plod on the hop though so i had to drink them all. I had to get off the tube twice between paddington and highbury for a piss



Ive also gone for some covert ops just in case. I have added a large amount of vodka to a 2litre bottle of coke. I am also taking the vodka bottle, but replaced with water. I'm working on the basis that if they are confiscating drink they will take my bottle of vodka!!! off me and leave me with the coke!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> Ive also gone for some covert ops just in case. I have added a large amount of vodka to a 2litre bottle of coke. I am also taking the vodka bottle, but replaced with water. I'm working on the basis that if they are confiscating drink they will take my bottle of vodka!!! off me and leave me with the coke!



one of these days i am going to start drinking shorts. I am fed up of spending half the match going for a piss.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just leaving now. See ya all at the Bridge!!


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2010)

just firing up S4C on the digibox now!


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2010)

Unless Mr 1927 rings me up soon I'll be watching it on the web.


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2010)

you can get S4C on Freeview can't you? 

Oh, just looked, it's only in Wales..... 

What's Mr 1927 ringing you up for? A magic solution?


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2010)

fwiw, I'll be cheering for the Bluebirds! 

Our local will be full of Chelsea supporters - always is....


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2010)

han said:


> What's Mr 1927 ringing you up for? A magic solution?


A ticket!


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2010)

editor said:


> A ticket!



oooh! Good luck!


----------



## badlands (Feb 13, 2010)

editor said:


> A ticket!



He has got one for you!








(I think)


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 13, 2010)

han said:


> you can get S4C on Freeview can't you?
> 
> Oh, just looked, it's only in Wales.....
> 
> What's Mr 1927 ringing you up for? A magic solution?



you can certainly get s4c on sky


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 13, 2010)

Revving up the tv now. Unfortunately i'm at work so getting drunk isn't an option. I'm extremely jealous of those who are by now pissed!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2010)

woohoo bring it on!

have a great day all those that are there 
C'moooooon Caaaaardiff
half hour to go


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2010)

Sgorio just starting on SpedwarC now


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> you can certainly get s4c on sky



And Freesat


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm sensing a plucky defeat today, but for some reason my betting slips are all Cardiff winning scorecasts. You've gotta bring it to get it. Come on Cardiff!


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2010)

Mr 1927 finally called and now I'm on a mad dash to get to the ground in time... 3 tube stops to go....

C'MON CITY!!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2010)

All the boozers for miles around are closed and apparently it's alreay kicked off outside the ground. Ooo-er.

*wishes he had Atomic Suplex's helmet for protection


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2010)

One stop to go. Come on City!!!


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 13, 2010)

Have fun editor! 

C'mon Cardiff!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

oh this is a tough one, obviously I hate Chelsea and want Cardiff to win but then the longer Chelsea are in the Cup the more strain it puts on their squad...

I'll still be cheering on the sheep shaggers though


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

what channel is this on?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> what channel is this on?



call us names and then want help? fuckoff


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

ddraig said:


> call us names and then want help? fuckoff



oh grow some balls, I only called youse sheep shaggers affectionately.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

Joe Cole looked like a horse on ketamine trying those step overs.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

oh and in case people are looking for a stream of this game that isn't in klingon, the FA website has it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> what channel is this on?



Channel 134 on Sky. Its in welsh though, but Drogba seems to be the same in any language


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 13, 2010)

Are you the same revol68 who was told to fuck off in post #1672?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Are you the same revol68 who was told to fuck off in post #1672?



acting the tough guy on the internet, lol.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2010)

worrta goal! yesssssssssssss


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

1-1 Chopra diving header.


----------



## xes (Feb 13, 2010)

Go on Cardiff!!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

a draw and replay with a few Chelsea injuries and suspensions would be great.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry I'm late everyone.

Wahey!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

Jesus christ Chelsea are like retarded statues for every set piece.


----------



## xes (Feb 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> a draw and replay with a few Chelsea injuries and suspensions would be great.



Cardiff despatching Chelsea right now by about 10 goals, and lots of Chelsea injuries/suspensions would be better 

Come on Cardiff, the whole of the footballing world is behind you right now.


----------



## agricola (Feb 13, 2010)

xes said:


> Come on Cardiff, the whole of the footballing world is behind you right now.



and watching it on S4C!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> and watching it on S4C!



like i said the FA website has it with english commentary and it's good quality.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

xes said:


> Cardiff despatching Chelsea right now by about 10 goals, and lots of Chelsea injuries/suspensions would be better
> 
> Come on Cardiff, the whole of the footballing world is behind you right now.



well more matches for Chelsea plus I'd rather the chavs winning it than Man City.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> acting the tough guy on the internet, lol.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 13, 2010)

Excellent first half.

Was fearing the worst after 2 min though.


----------



## xes (Feb 13, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Excellent first half.
> 
> Was fearing the worst after 2 min though.



You've not done too bad, it's not pretty, but it's doing the trick. Digging in and holding them back. I thought you was gonna get a spanking after the goal went in so early. Cardiff can do this, all it takes is for that little flash of inspiration, a couple of seconds of fluidity and you got a goal. Think positive, it can happen!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2010)

xes said:


> You've not done too bad, it's not pretty, but it's doing the trick. Digging in and holding them back. I thought you was gonna get a spanking after the goal went in so early. Cardiff can do this, all it takes is for that little flash of inspiration, a couple of seconds of fluidity and you got a goal. Think positive, it can happen!



this init ^
ta xes


----------



## xes (Feb 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> and watching it on S4C!



What is with that anyway, seems an very odd decision to make. I could understand it if was at Cardiff, or if it was a Welsh competition. But it's not and it's not. Not that I'm bothered, I'm used to watching football in a variety of languages what with all these random streams online, but it does seem like an odd thing to do. Broacasting it in a language that only Welsh people can understand (or Welsh speakers obviously) when it's at an engish sides home ground.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

xes said:


> What is with that anyway, seems an very odd decision to make. I could understand it if was at Cardiff, or if it was a Welsh competition. But it's not and it's not. Not that I'm bothered, I'm used to watching football in a variety of languages what with all these random streams online, but it does seem like an odd thing to do. Broacasting it in a language that only Welsh people can understand (or Welsh speakers obviously) when it's at an engish sides home ground.



well you can watch it on the FA's website, but yeah in terms of television it's an odd decision, even odder is the fact the website is a weird mix of english with the odd welsh word.


----------



## agricola (Feb 13, 2010)

xes said:


> What is with that anyway, seems an very odd decision to make. I could understand it if was at Cardiff, or if it was a Welsh competition. But it's not and it's not. Not that I'm bothered, I'm used to watching football in a variety of languages what with all these random streams online, but it does seem like an odd thing to do. Broacasting it in a language that only Welsh people can understand (or Welsh speakers obviously) when it's at an engish sides home ground.



One would imagine the TV rights for the game werent that expensive (given the South Coast derby / laughing at Pompey game being played at the same time), and noone else appears to have wanted to pick it up (as you say, for it to be on S4C only in TV terms is a bit mad) for a live broadcast.

Or it could just be that some bluebird exec at S4C just wanted to throw some money their way.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2010)

hands off our Jay!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> One would imagine the TV rights for the game werent that expensive (given the South Coast derby / laughing at Pompey game being played at the same time), and noone else appears to have wanted to pick it up (as you say, for it to be on S4C only in TV terms is a bit mad) for a live broadcast.
> 
> Or it could just be that some bluebird exec at S4C just wanted to throw some money their way.



S4C did the Bristol City cup tie too. The quality was terrible though. Looked like an old VHS.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> S4C did the Bristol City cup tie too. The quality was terrible though. Looked like an old VHS.



that was snow mate!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

ddraig said:


> that was snow mate!



hahaha my girlfriend made the same complaint about that awful Villa Liverpool game.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

fuck sake nearly a carbon copy of chelsea's first only it was scored by that cunt face Ballack.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 13, 2010)

Bollocks.

We're going to have to listen to Jason Cundy wanking himself purple again.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 13, 2010)

Bothroyd is looking class.


----------



## xes (Feb 13, 2010)

Fuck it, looks like Chelsea have taken control.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 13, 2010)

xes said:


> What is with that anyway, seems an very odd decision to make. I could understand it if was at Cardiff, or if it was a Welsh competition. But it's not and it's not. Not that I'm bothered, I'm used to watching football in a variety of languages what with all these random streams online, but it does seem like an odd thing to do. Broacasting it in a language that only Welsh people can understand (or Welsh speakers obviously) when it's at an engish sides home ground.



So by your logic BBC England shouldn't broadcast the european cup if it isn't being held in England?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 13, 2010)

And only S4C should broadcast from Cardiff City Stadium?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 13, 2010)

First Chelsea goal was waaaay offside. We'll never no how the game would have gone had the linesman done his job. 

We sang well though. 

What's that cumming over your wife?
It's John Terry
John Terreeee


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

Gromit said:


> So by your logic BBC England shouldn't broadcast the european cup if it isn't being held in England?



eh I reckon his point was more about the fact it was the ONLY tv network broadcasting it and also there is the fact that everyone in Wales can speak english and welsh is still very much a minority thing, the fact that it was a Chelsea home match only makes it slightly odder.

It would be like Cork City meeting Manchester United at Old Trafford in the European Cup and the only network covering it was a Gaelic one.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

Gromit said:


> First Chelsea goal was waaaay offside. We'll never no how the game would have gone had the linesman done his job.
> 
> We sang well though.
> 
> ...



not as good as,

what's that coming over the hill,
is it a protestant, it's a protestant.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2010)

Cardiff's players played their hearts out and the scoreline flattered Chel$ki, but we were well outclassed in the end.

The Chelsea crowd were every bit as quiet and passion-free as expected.

Most Premiership crowds are fuckig rubbish. I've heard louder home crowds at Barnet.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> eh I reckon his point was more about the fact it was the ONLY tv network broadcasting it and also there is the fact that everyone in Wales can speak english and welsh is still very much a minority thing, the fact that it was a Chelsea home match only makes it slightly odder.
> 
> It would be like Cork City meeting Manchester United at Old Trafford in the European Cup and the only network covering it was a Gaelic one.



fuck off with this shit, seriously! you really don't have a clue and you should have some shame, being a celt and going on like that


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

ddraig said:


> fuck off with this shit, seriously! you really don't have a clue and you should have some shame, being a celt and going on like that



fuck off am I a 'celt', I don't identify with backward racist shit thank you very much.

I'm still a bit confused as to what is so offensive about my point, I was just pointing out how odd the situation was and trying to draw a hypothetical equivalent.

As for not having a clue, well what exactly do I not have a clue about, the welsh language? Can't say I give a shit for it, just a lot of dead wank kept alive by cultural nationalism, much like Irish over here, it's not really an organic part of everyday culture, more like a heavily subsidised crowbarred pile of bollocks.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2010)

revol68 said:
			
		

> fuck off am I a 'celt', I don't identify with backward racist shit thank you very much.
> 
> I'm still a bit confused as to what is so offensive about my point, I was just pointing out how odd the situation was and trying to draw a hypothetical equivalent.
> 
> As for not having a clue, well what exactly do I not have a clue about, the welsh language? Can't say I give a shit for it, just a lot of dead wank kept alive by cultural nationalism, much like Irish over here, it's not really an organic part of everyday culture, more like a heavily subsidised crowbarred pile of bollocks.



I think the sport of football is the winner here


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

The only decent thing the brits ever gave us was the English language, well that and the iPlayer.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> As for not having a clue, well what exactly do I not have a clue about, the welsh language? Can't say I give a shit for it, just a lot of dead wank kept alive by cultural nationalism, much like Irish over here, it's not really an organic part of everyday culture, more like a heavily subsidised crowbarred pile of bollocks.


The language has never been dead, silly boy, although the English had a jolly good bash at killing it off.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

editor said:


> The language has never been dead, silly boy, although the English had a jolly good bash at killing it off.



okay it's not dead, it's just a vegetable kept a live by cultural nationalists.

Regardless of that it's pretty shitty that the only network showing the game is one that is in a language the majority of Cardiff fans are far from fluent in.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> okay it's not dead, it's just a vegetable kept a live by cultural nationalists.


Wrong again. You really, _really_ don't know your history, do you?

I suggest you STFU and do some reading before trying again.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

editor said:


> Wrong again. You really, _really_ don't know your history, do you?
> 
> I suggest you STFU and do some reading before trying again.



Oh yeah it's really alive and kicking. 

And it definitely isn't pushed by cultural nationalists.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Oh yeah it's really alive and kicking.
> 
> And it definitely isn't pushed by cultural nationalists.


it seems you're determined to remain ignorant and peddle your clueless, xenophobic drivel.

Oh well. Remain stupid, then.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2010)

editor said:


> it seems you're determined to remain ignorant and peddle your clueless, xenophobic drivel.
> 
> Oh well. Remain stupid, then.



a) It's far from clueless considering only 20% of the welsh population claim to be able to speak welsh let alone for whom it is a first or only language (close to nil I would imagine).

b) how exactly is it xenophobic considering the vast majority of welsh people don't speak any welsh.

Like I said the welsh language is enjoying a tiny mini revival on the back of cultural nationalism encouraged by devolution, it's an essentially irrelevant dead language living off a life support of nationalist sentiment.

Next you'll be asking me to take Cornish seriously, despite the fact it is clearly the reserve of eccentric hobbyists and muppet nationalists.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it's an essentially irrelevant dead language living off a life support of nationalist sentiment.




Stop it, please. You're making a right fucking arse of yourself here and ruining a thread about the greatest football team in the world.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 14, 2010)

revol68 said:


> fuck off am I a 'celt', *I don't identify with backward racist shit thank you very much.*
> 
> I'm still a bit confused as to what is so offensive about my point, I was just pointing out how odd the situation was and trying to draw a hypothetical equivalent.
> 
> As for not having a clue, well what exactly do I not have a clue about, *the welsh language? Can't say I give a shit for it, just a lot of dead wank *kept alive by cultural nationalism, much like Irish over here, it's not really an organic part of everyday culture, more like a heavily subsidised crowbarred pile of bollocks.



Oh the irony. Disasociating your self from racism, then following up with some racism.

Despite atempts to wipe out the language by the English, with the use of such methods as the Welsh Knot, Welsh was the first language of the majority of the population of wales as recently as the 1911 census and has only dipped due to the infulx of non-welsh speaking migrants to work in the coal fields and the docks. 

Like it or not there are still large areas where Welsh is the first language, not through any programe of positive promotion, but by tradition.

There is nothing wrong with keeping the language alive and being proud of our  cultural heritige. Or would you prefer we all spoke esparanto ????

I have not paid much attention to your posts in the past, but i am a little confused as to where you stand. Your user name implies association with the uprisings of 1968 and therefore a left wing bent, yet you dis your own culture, approve of cultural imperialism and support Man U. 

You might have no pride in yourself, but dont dis others that do.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 14, 2010)

Well that was an interesting day out. Drinking at 6am   and partying all the way up.

I think 4-1 flattered them a bit, the boys done well. That first goal looked a mile off side to me, but have not seen it on the telly yet. Jay seemed to pull his socks up a bit and put a good shift in.

Post match it looked like they had emptied a local retiement home and sent them all out to have a go at us.  Fortunately they did not spoil my day. The trip home was as good as the trip up, everyone still in party mode.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2010)

Good to meet you Clint. Quite how youve been up so long this morning I dont know. I have a mega hangover. Great day out, didn't disgrace ourselves, on  the field anyway, now on to the important business of beating WBA!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2010)

editor said:


> Unless Mr 1927 rings me up soon I'll be watching it on the web.



Sorry Ed. I was working on the assumotion that you'd want as much time in bed yesterday morning as possible and that when you were ready you'd make ya way over the Bridge!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> Good to meet you Clint. Quite how youve been up so long this morning I dont know. I have a mega hangover. Great day out, didn't disgrace ourselves, on  the field anyway, now on to the important business of beating WBA!



Good to meet you... even if it was only fleetingly. As for the time... perhaps i have been up all night  (not)

On the way back i realised that i should have checked my euro millions ticket to see if i was rich. My mate asked what i would be doing if i had ..... 

Would i have chosen a different form of transport? Door to door, with a toilet and a 50 city fans singing their heart out .. got to be better than a limo or first class on a train.

Would i have wanted to be in corporate hostility? And miss that atmosphere? no way.

So... if i had won the lottery, i would have done exactly the same


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 15, 2010)

For those part timers that do not have a ticket of the season variety.... tickets for the Jacks game are now available on line


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^

Will be back for Jacks game. 

Not wanting to sound like danny dyer but anyone get in any bother after the game? Me and a mate somehow ended up on the Chelsea side of the pathetic police cordon, was pretty scary for a bit. Worst I've ever seen but I'm only a puppy.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 15, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> ^^^
> 
> Will be back for Jacks game.
> 
> Not wanting to sound like danny dyer but anyone get in any bother after the game? Me and a mate somehow ended up on the Chelsea side of the pathetic police cordon, was pretty scary for a bit. Worst I've ever seen but I'm only a puppy.



Met police reckon that was the biggest police operation for 15 years at football match. Well it was pathetic. Why didnt they just keep us in for 20mins after whistle, its what we all expected anyway. Then to get outside and the police just expected to to say Cardiff to the left, Chelsea to the right and we'd all obey!!! I could have policed it better with some common sense and a team of school dinner ladies!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 15, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> ^^^
> 
> Will be back for Jacks game.
> 
> Not wanting to sound like danny dyer but anyone get in any bother after the game? Me and a mate somehow ended up on the Chelsea side of the pathetic police cordon, was pretty scary for a bit. Worst I've ever seen but I'm only a puppy.



There were indeed many of Chelsea's famous Pensioners out for the day and things did seem a bit more organised than the usual ad hoc scuffles. According to one of their message boards there were a lot of old faces who are actually banned from football drinking in pubs in the area, plus a few old heads from other London firms (allegedly).

Whoever they were, they were more persistant than the usual mobs of 'yoof' and did not seem to be put off by the presence of the old bill... although, as you say, the law seemed a trifle out of their depth, despite having a bigger presence than usual (more old bill for this than a visit by west ham or spurs... again, allegedly)

They had a go at those walking back to the busses, which is how most of the women and children (and little old me) would have travelled, in fairly large numbers but it never really ammounted to anything more than handbags at 20 paces. By the time they had got a mob together the law had finally got their own mob together. Heads were cracked, but that was cop v hoolie, rather than hoolie v hoolie.

The law prevailed in the end but this was more by luck than judgement. If this had been cardiff the two sides would never have met in the first place.

I got back to the bus unscathed and rather thirsty.

There was a delay in the convoy of busses heading out of Dodge due to a gang bricking the busses but they were seen off by one of the busses stopping and 52 city getting out to wag their fingers in a disaproving manner at them.

Have heard tales of small gangs going 'toe to toe' away from the bigger crowds but did not see anything myself. 

It was a bit more hardcore than usual, but quite tame compared to the bad old days of the 80s. From the stories i have heard about Newcastle the week before, that was much worse (and went on all weekend)

Some day a real rain will come and wash all the scum off the streets.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2010)

Some pics from the Chelsea game: 






(Note the pleasing lack of sitting down going on)
























http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/chelsea-cardiff-city-fa-cup-2010.html


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 17, 2010)

Is that Cardiff v Swansea game *really* going to be at *5:30 pm*, and on Easter Saturday as well? 

I'm quite surprised at that timing to be honest ... Surely the Police won't be delighted at the scheduling?  

(I appreciate it's TV coveage related, but ... )


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2010)

Genius! Gives both sets of fans plenty of times to get completely pissed.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 17, 2010)

editor said:


> Genius! Gives both sets of fans plenty of times to get completely pissed.



Well we had a bloody good go at it when the kick off was 11am on a sunday morning 

At least this time we can have a lie in and dont need to get to the pub till about 10am


----------



## strung out (Feb 17, 2010)

thought you might like this... i found it on the rovers site under the trivia forum


----------



## Balbi (Feb 17, 2010)

editor said:


> Some pics from the Chelsea game:



 It's disgusting that your fans get away with TWO ARMED SEIG HEILS 

Chelsea fans normally stick to one you despicable bastards


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 17, 2010)

Balbi said:


> It's disgusting that your fans get away with TWO ARMED SEIG HEILS
> 
> Chelsea fans normally stick to one you despicable bastards



we are mearly demonstrating how big our cocks are


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2010)

CCMB has gone all vBulletin like on us!!!!

eta: Just as slow tho!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 18, 2010)

1927 said:


> CCMB has gone all vBulletin like on us!!!!
> 
> eta: Just as slow tho!


 did anybody post on the old RAMs board? it is still there, but no-one seems to bother now the main RAMs site has gone


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2010)

strung_out said:


> see if you can spot all the free programmes on the pitch after the goals in the second half!



as a follow up to this at the cardiff 6 city 0 match, this made me laugh...

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/home...me-player/article-1849645-detail/article.html



> A Bristol City fan has been jailed for 16 weeks for throwing a football programme at an opposition player as he prepared to take a corner.
> 
> As well as losing his temper during the match, lifelong Robins fan Kevin Crehan lost his cool at Bristol Magistrates' Court this week when he realised his rash action during the 6-0 home defeat to Cardiff City had reactivated a suspended sentence.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2010)

> She added Crehan had suffered huge embarrassment after the incident, that the Cardiff fans were laughing at him and making fun of him when he was arrested.


We're still laughing, mate.


----------



## badlands (Feb 19, 2010)

Derek Showers aka Nookie Bear

that is all


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2010)

editor said:


> We're still laughing, mate.



At "a vulnerable adult with brain damage"?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2010)

tommers said:


> At "a vulnerable adult with brain damage"?


The Magistrates didn't buy that line, did they? 

But you did.


----------



## strung out (Feb 20, 2010)

he only suffered brain damage when his dad took him to ashton gate for the first time as a kid


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2010)

editor said:


> The Magistrates didn't buy that line, did they?
> 
> But you did.



I've never met the fella, hence the quotation marks.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 20, 2010)

0-2 to Tarn


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 23, 2010)

Echo banned from cardiff city, reports the.. erm.. echo

*_subtley disguised bump to stop thread falling off end of page_


----------



## badlands (Feb 23, 2010)

Saturday was grim.

Been dumbstruck since.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2010)

Annis has evidently been put in his place by Borley at the EGM

Annis aclled for a vote of no confidence in PR, Borley says "Annis,what are you trying to prove?"


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2010)

1927 said:


> Annis has evidently been put in his place by Borley at the EGM
> 
> Annis aclled for a vote of no confidence in PR, Borley says "Annis,what are you trying to prove?"



He is trying to prove he is a businessman. But lets be honest, if he had not inherited his money he would be a no-body.

I am no fan of the Ridller but unless someone has a plan for replacing him, rather than just booting him out and creating a vacuum, best to leave things alone – for the time being. 

Everyone knew Saddam had to go, but just booting him out with no post invasion plan in place has led to chaos.

Cardiff City is a Multi Million pound concern and needs to be run by experienced business people, not passionate fans who happen to have inherited a few bob.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2010)

comprehensive review of yesterday' EGM on the trust website. not had chance to read it all myself yet


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> comprehensive review of yesterday' EGM on the trust website. not had chance to read it all myself yet





> Phil Nifield of the Supporters’ Trust asked the board to confirm or deny if the club is currently under a Football League transfer embargo, and if it is to state when that embargo was put in place.
> 
> The Chairman confirmed that the club is currently under such an embargo and will be until such a time that the current tax situation is satisfactorily resolved. He said the embargo initially came into effect during the autumn.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2010)

For fuck's sake. That weaselly cunt Risdale is more slippery than a well oiled snake soaked in Castrol GTX,


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice use of asterisks in S****horpe there.  

e2a: No longer the old song _Who put the cunt in Scunthorpe..._  More like _Who took the cunt OUT of Scunthorpe..._  Quality chant all the same.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2010)

editor said:


> For fuck's sake. That weaselly cunt Risdale is more slippery than a well oiled snake soaked in Castrol GTX,



I think you are being unfair comparing Grimsdale to a snake. If i were a snake, i would demand an apology.


----------



## gokarnalad (Feb 25, 2010)

editor said:


> For fuck's sake. That weaselly cunt Risdale is more slippery than a well oiled snake soaked in Castrol GTX,



I quite like the man.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2010)

gokarnalad said:


> I quite like the man.


Oh, and why's that then?


----------



## badlands (Feb 26, 2010)

I reckon Whitts will play mid tomorrow. Ross wide. Maybe Taiwo mid too. Gerard's fine. Matthews back hopefully. Marshall back in goal too.

After a week of unbearable cardiff shittiness, I feel incredibly optimistic. Fuck knows why, but I do. 

And lets be fair,
tomorrow is all about
pay back.

7-0 should do it.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2010)

Can we get Warren Gatland and Sean Edwards down the ground next saturday cos their halftime talks are something else!!


----------



## badlands (Feb 26, 2010)

1927 said:


> Can we get Warren Gatland and Sean Edwards down the ground next saturday cos their halftime talks are something else!!



Nah.  

Nah.

absolutely nah.

Its a no,

ta.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Can we get Warren Gatland and Sean Edwards down the ground next saturday cos their halftime talks are something else!!



who are they? please dont tell me you are poluting this thread with egg


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> who are they? please dont tell me you are poluting this thread with egg



We need them right now. Think our promotion challenge has just evaporated!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2010)

Playing against 10 men and we still concede a goal and can't score. Things are indeed looking grim unless we can score 3 at the end here.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2010)

It gets worse.

We concedes 2 goals v 10 men.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2010)

We've had 64% possession, that was 47 % at halftime so second half Preston can hardly have touched the ball!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2010)

Worst still, table as it stands have Swansea pulling 7 points clear of us. We are still clinging onto 6th though by some miracle.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2010)

If Swansea and Cardiff finish the season in their current positions a welsh v welsh playoff *final* is possible.

I still find this prospect both exciting and terrifying.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Worst still, table as it stands have Swansea pulling 7 points clear of us. We are still clinging onto 6th though by some miracle.



I can't see us scoring again this season let alone winning!


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2010)

Preston must love us. We're great goalscoring practice for them.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 27, 2010)

God I just found out about Ramsey. Best Welsh player I have ever seen. Please get better Aaron it is gutting


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2010)

I left a message on his facebook. I so hope this doesn't mess up his career. He was on the path to greatness imo.


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 28, 2010)

Gutted for rambo.


----------



## badlands (Feb 28, 2010)

Lets hope that Rambo makes a full recovery. The best Welsh player for a generation. Pure class.

Here's my tuppence worth, 

its worth noting where it happened on the pitch. Ramsey knicked it away from the oncoming Shawcross. Stoke would have been horribly exposed if Ramsey had gone around Shawcross. Look at the slide Shawcross took. His momentum was that of an express train. Shawcross knew he had to take man and ball to prevent Stoke being exposed at the back. And he did. With horrific consequences.

All the debate about photographs is largely irrelevant. I've watched the VT and Shawcross does go right through him. A photograph shows not a split second but 1/24th of a second. Things are not always what they seem. For Ramsey to break his tibula and fibula without contact seems incredulous to me.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 28, 2010)

The fact that he is still thought of as 'our Ramsey' speaks volumes. 

Many players leave us to go on to 'bigger and better things'. The manner of their leaving varies; Routlidge and Jerome will always be twats in my eyes, no matter how much success they get; but it was nice to see the Ginger Monster playing at Wembley today and as much as I want Nottingham Forest to start losing a few games, it is good to see Earnie has finally found form again. I just had to Google Kav to see where he is now – Cambridge, what a waste.

But no matter what he does, Ramsey will always be a bluebird. No one could begrudge him moving on to Arsenal. From the first time he set foot on the grass at Ninian Park as a sub you could see he was class. Even as a seventeen year old he showed no fear and I remember him going at defences; not faffing about and trying to go around them, but going straight through them like a knife through butter. It was frustrating in the extreme that he did not get more starts for us than he did but it was obvious we would not be able to hang on to him.

I remember watching some European game or other recently where Ramsey came on as a sub and even though he is only nineteen the commentator stated. “We might see a change now; Wenger is brining the big guns on”. I felt an odd sense of pride, even though he is now a Gooner. Perhaps the fact that he is a local lad (i can see his old school from my house) makes it even more personal.

I did not hear about his injury till watching the news late last night. The words “potentially carer threatening injury” almost brought a tear to my eye. I can’t imagine feeling like that for any of our current squad, let along someone that has gone to play for another team. The thought of his career being over does not bear thinking about. Lets hope that that potential threat is not realised, and he comes back to realise his potential of being one of the greats.
*
RAMSEY – DO THE AYATOLLAH ! 
*


----------



## Infidel Castro (Mar 1, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Gutted for rambo.



Pissed on my fire this weekend.  Horrendous.  I almost dropped the WoS when I read it.  Absolutely gutted.

e2a (from icwales):

Rhys Thomas, a consultant orthopaedic surgeon for Vale Healthcare, who has worked with such high-profile sports stars as Gavin Henson and Robin Sowden-Taylor, said Ramsey could possibly return to the field in time for the start of the 2010-11 season.

“It sounds like [his ankle] has been fixed with screws and metal plates, the outcome of which would be, he will out for about six to nine months,” Mr Thomas said.

“He’s going to need at least six weeks in plaster, following which he will need extensive physiotherapy. He will probably be looking at between 16 and 20 weeks before he can start running on it again.

“You get these sorts of injuries quite often in rugby and football, *although I haven’t seen one this bad for quite a while.*

“But hopefully, if everything goes well, he should return to play in six to nine months but it will depend on how well it’s put back together.”

Very, very bad.  If his career is finished......


----------



## badlands (Mar 1, 2010)

The bookies seem to think we are going in to administration.

Only explanation for Betair and Betdaq offering 59/10 and 57/10 respectively on us getting relegated.

Or maybe Ridsdale has ploughed some money on.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2010)

Fuck me, another bill. We owe the welsh fa money now!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Mar 2, 2010)

I was told by an insider that City owe for the kitchens in the stadium as well.  Unpaid.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 2, 2010)

This saturday Annis is organising a protest about the fact that grimsdale chucked all his books out of the club shop after the EGM.

Starts from the car park at rear of Admiral Napier sometime between 13:30 and 14:00, there will be a march to the stadium followed by ten minutes of shouting before dispersing and going to watch some football.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 2, 2010)

Clint well put mate I mean re Rambo, not Annis). He left us with grace and with all of us knowing that we had been honoured to see true greatness from a local lad, and I mean true greatness. I said on here before I was lucky enough to be on the halfway line at Chasetown when he made (I think?) his first start for us, so I was only a few feet away from him and his balance, and time, and touch, were all stunning, balletic. He was 17 years and one week old then, and I knew he was truly something I had never seen before from a Welsh player (I am 42 and have watched Wales all over Europe since I was 8). Even Giggs.

And when he left us I told Gooner colleagues (I work in London, innit) that they had greatness on their hands, and they thought I was being hyperbolic, and then one by one they came back to me (they are all ST holders) and admitted he is stunning.

He will play for Wales for another 15 years. I have thought about him a lot since Sat (to be fair I have been obsessed with him ever since I first saw him, tbh) - his family are sound, he is intelligent and modest, even his awkward diffidence when being interviewed will help him I think as he is not a billy-bigshot, he is grounded, hard-working and conscientious. Arsenal know what to do for him

He may still be the best player we have ever had. He's ours

And full respect to Glen Whelan, proper looked after him, with Rambo gripping him just for human comfort. Good work

Cheers lads see you soon
M


----------



## badlands (Mar 5, 2010)

Our glorious chairman posted this earlier on the official club site.

It has since been removed.


Adverts have been taken out by Annis Abraham in the local media asking for our supporters to march prior to this coming Saturday's home match against Middlesbrough. In this advert he is asking the Club to answer questions with regard to the Club's finances.

Annis has a small number of shares and attended last week's EGM. Following the EGM, a presentation was made which addressed each of those questions. Annis already has the answers.

Maybe the true reason that Annis wants our supporters to march is so that you can destabilise the Club. Then what? Are you prepared for the consequences?

We are currently seeking external investment. Will a march against the current management or the Club assist that? The answer is simple. No.

This Club has made tremendous progress over the last five years. A new stadium, an FA Cup Final appearance, the highest league finish since 1971 and positive net assets for the first time for many years.

We have short-term cash challenges like many football clubs. Over the last five years we have had to be self sufficient. We have not had external investment topping up the football club's financial needs. Now we have the new stadium and with positive net assets we have a chance to attract external investment. This will not be forthcoming if they see our supporters demonstrating in the streets, you will merely drive such investors away. Then what?

If anyone agitates for change they have to have an alternative. Annis has no alternative. If he has or if anyone else has, then let them come to put such proposals to us. My door is always open.

It is now time for all Cardiff City supporters to decide whether they want this Club to thrive and move forward or to throw away everything that has been achieved over the last five years. On many occasions Annis has made it clear to me personally that he never wanted to leave Ninian Park. Maybe we have a different vision for the future of this football club.

Anyone who wants to have constructive dialogue can meet with me or my colleagues at any time. We only have the best interests of Cardiff City at heart. I hope that this is a mutually shared objective.

Anyone thinking of joining this march should look themselves in the mirror and ask if they really care about Cardiff City Football Club and its future. If the answer is yes, then come straight to the ground, enjoy the match and support the Club. If the answer is NO, then join the march.

Peter Ridsdale, Chairman.

5th March 2010.



maybe we of urban can meet with him sometime for a bit of constructive dialogue


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 6, 2010)

What a cunt


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2010)

moaning over here too
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8552137.stm
moanmoanmoan  




			
				ridsdale said:
			
		

> "Will a march against the current management or the Club assist that? The answer is simple. No."
> He added: "Anyone thinking of joining this march should look themselves in the mirror and ask if they really care about Cardiff City Football Club and its future.
> "If the answer is yes, then come straight to the ground, enjoy the match and support the Club. If the answer is no, then join the march."


----------



## agricola (Mar 6, 2010)

I especially like the way he suggests that going to the march and going to the match are things in competition with one another.  Also the BBC have a report on the outburst here.

But yes, he is a cunt.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2010)

Right. So fans shouldn't articulate their deep concerns about what's happening at the club with this march in case it upsets 'potential investors'?

We're not a fucking commodity. The club *IS* its supporters.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2010)

a win! WIN  

cheers Jay


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2010)

and cheers forest!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 6, 2010)

editor said:


> Right. So fans shouldn't articulate their deep concerns about what's happening at the club with this march in case it upsets 'potential investors'?
> 
> We're not a fucking commodity. The club *IS* its supporters.



Tbf Ed marching on the stadium is NOT going to resolve anything, it will certainly not help attract investors and may well put people off. Annis has his own agenda, and although I don't know what that is, I will put money on the fact that it involves self promotion.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2010)

Annis is a nob. 

The march was organised by him as retribution for having his books taken off the shelves in the shop. Books that shouldn't have been there anyways cause they glamorise football violence and his part in it. 

We've had a protest allready. I don't see what another acomplished. Especially as all the first dud was let people piss into the wind and help scare people away from visiting the club and spend their hard earned but much needed cash.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2010)

It was a good game to watch today. Not cause we won but cause we worked hard for it. 

We were lucky with the first goal but unlucky not to get a pen. Dived my arse.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 6, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Annis is a nob.
> 
> The march was organised by him as retribution for having his books taken off the shelves in the shop. Books that shouldn't have been there anyways cause they glamorise football violence and his part in it.
> 
> We've had a protest allready. I don't see what another acomplished. Especially as all the first dud was let people piss into the wind and help scare people away from visiting the club and spend their hard earned but much needed cash.



What did he muster today? 200, in a crowd of 20k, 1%!!!

He slags off PR and yet is the biggets apologist for Hammann. If it wasn't for the debt his mate ran up we woudl be ablke to borrow and get ourselves out of our current precicament!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 6, 2010)

1927 said:


> What did he muster today? 200, in a crowd of 20k, 1%!!!
> 
> He slags off PR and yet is the biggets apologist for Hammann. If it wasn't for the debt his mate ran up we woudl be ablke to borrow and get ourselves out of our current precicament!



Can tell you've had a few.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 6, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Can tell you've had a few.



Why do you say that?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 6, 2010)

The BBC reckon there were 2000 in Annis' little parade!! Were they watching the same group as me?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 6, 2010)

You have to love Annis, he posts a thread saying that photo proves there were more than 2500 today, and then posta link to this.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 6, 2010)

1927 said:


> Why do you say that?



Just a few spelling mistakes mate, I guessed wrong I take it.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 6, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Just a few spelling mistakes mate, I guessed wrong I take it.



Ickle 27 is asleep next to me on settee so I am typing in the dark!


----------



## shakermaker88 (Mar 7, 2010)

Can anyone else see all this turning into an 'Annis for Chairman' campaign?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 7, 2010)

shakermaker88 said:


> Can anyone else see all this turning into an 'Annis for Chairman' campaign?



Burberry strip. Players and fan to be tooled up at all times. Club shop stocking an array of molotov cocktails, knives and blunt instruments.

No thank you.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2010)

is that him ranting in this video and lording it with arms open?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8553561.stm
maybe more than 200 but not 2000


----------



## Gromit (Mar 7, 2010)

I dunno but Dai Hunt is the one trying to muscle his face in and irrelevantly stated that they all have jobs before they cut him off.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2010)

annis according to bbc






along with a few other Cardiff hoolies and assorted cunts on this page
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/static/in_depth/programmes/2002/hooligans/gallery/annis_abraham.stm


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 7, 2010)

ddraig said:


> is that him ranting in this video and lording it with arms open?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8553561.stm
> maybe more than 200 but not 2000



he is there with his arms open, but so are several others.

this is him

ETA.... ooh, great minds and all that looks like somone else used same link while i been faffing about.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 7, 2010)

shakermaker88 said:


> Can anyone else see all this turning into an 'Annis for Chairman' campaign?



He may well be delusional enough to think that may happen, but it never will. he does not have the brains or the money.

Who the fuck would invest in the club if he was in charge? If the council dont like Sam i am sure they would do anything not to have Annis in charge and i dont think the current board want any truck with him.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2010)

Annis calls for the head of PR and yet still defends Hammann.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> He may well be delusional enough to think that may happen, but it never will. he does not have the brains or the money.
> 
> Who the fuck would invest in the club if he was in charge? If the council dont like Sam i am sure they would do anything not to have Annis in charge and i dont think the current board want any truck with him.



There is an element of Cardiff fans who would assassinate PR and the rest of the board if Annis asked them to. It is a shame that he can't or won't use this influence ina  productive manner to motivate the fans in support of the club. His demonstrations can only be to the detriment of the club.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2010)

Annis has made a lot of money out of the fans, as have the badge sellers and the unofficial merchandise sellers. They all rely on Cardiff City for their business, without city there is no business model for them,  but I dont see any of them putting money up to support the club, sponsor a player, buy a mini bus, support the academy etc.


----------



## agricola (Mar 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> Annis has made a lot of money out of the fans, as have the badge sellers and the unofficial merchandise sellers. They all rely on Cardiff City for their business, without city there is no business model for them,  but I dont see any of them putting money up to support the club, sponsor a player, buy a mini bus, support the academy etc.



True, and it must be useful to the likes of Ridsdale to have an opposition with so many fundamental problems.  One imagines that if there was a genuine and realistic alternative to him, he would be in a lot more trouble.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2010)

There's no doubt Annis love sthe club, but he's one of those doom merchants who will never be happy with the way things are run, because if everything is hunky dory there is no place for him, no need for him to be spouting how bad things are and that he has inside info.

If we were in the Prem and pushing for Europe Annis is the sort of person who would be screaming that we dont want to qualify for the CL beacsue we'll be embarrassed.

As an aside, I was stood enxt to Bellamy in the lift on saturday and he's tiny. Can't be much over 5'6" and about 11stone dripping wet. he wasn't in a box or anything just up in the bar walking round with a burger and chips!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> There is an element of Cardiff fans who would assassinate PR and the rest of the board if Annis asked them to. It is a shame that he can't or won't use this influence ina  productive manner to motivate the fans in support of the club. His demonstrations can only be to the detriment of the club.



There is without a doubt a very small but passionate posse that hang on Aniss' coat tails. But small is the opperative word, i think for every one of his desciples there are ten that think he is a numpty and even more that do not have a clue who he is.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> As an aside, I was stood enxt to Bellamy in the lift on saturday and he's tiny. Can't be much over 5'6" and about 11stone dripping wet. he wasn't in a box or anything just up in the bar walking round with a burger and chips!!



We all know he can be a c**t but the guy is a legend. I love the way he winds up my english mates.  Would have loved to bump into him.


----------



## badlands (Mar 8, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> We all know he can be a c**t but the guy is a legend. I love the way he winds up my english mates.  Would have loved to bump into him.



He stills lives in Cardiff.

And he has said he wants to play for us.

It just might be a lot sooner than people think.

Or obviously not all if we get wound up Weds.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2010)

badlands said:


> He stills lives in Cardiff.
> 
> And he has said he wants to play for us.
> 
> ...


I bet you heard that off someone in ya new found home in the Premier club didnt ya?!


----------



## badlands (Mar 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> I bet you heard that off someone in ya new found home in the Premier club didnt ya?!





Well I did try to get it from the horse's mouth but Bellers went down the stairs like it was an olympic sport. I gave up at level 3.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 9, 2010)

Ipswich one nil up and jacks one nil up


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2010)

Ipswich   Cardiff 0


----------



## badlands (Mar 9, 2010)

the smell its back,

the smell of a camel called Colin.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 9, 2010)

I had two mates there. I'll find out tomorrow if we were unfortunate or we just gave up trying again.


----------



## marksims68 (Mar 9, 2010)

I was there as an Ipswich fan, what can I say?  Cardiff were awful, I dont think you even had a shot on target throughout the 90 minutes either.  We could have scored a lot more too, Marshall made three fine saves to deny Murphy, Counago and Colbeck late on, from a tractor boy perspective I'm well pleased, from a Cardiff perspective I'd be well pissed off having travelled to watch that.

Still, thanks for the three points, we'll take 'em!!

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 10, 2010)

56 more days to pay your debts according to Radio 5


----------



## badlands (Mar 10, 2010)

56 days to pay in full

and it rumbles on and on.......................


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 10, 2010)

As said above:

http://www.cardiffcity-mad.co.uk/ne...en_56_days_to_settle_debts_504548/index.shtml


----------



## Gromit (Mar 10, 2010)

So we've been given until 3 days after regular league fixtures finish. No doubt we've told them thats how long it will take the land deal to go through.

However one suspects that Cardiff asked for even longer. Until after the playoff final. Why?

If we get promotted they'll find the money somehow.
If we don't then sod the taxman, we'll take administration.

The taxman ain't stupid and knows its unlikely that we'll get automatic.

So we could be in the situation where:

We don't make the playoffs and pick administration.
We do make the playoffs and will have to pay our tax if we want to be allowed to try for that last promotion place.

The second option will be a massive gamble for the club. Should they pay and we don't get promoted we've wasted a load of money.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well we wont excatly have wasted money we'll just have pid what we owe.

The taxman must be pretty confident that we'll make the play-offs, more confident than me thats for sure!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe we've convinced the taxman we'll finish 6th, with Swansea in 3rd and we will charge £100 a ticket for the play-off semi, cos you just know we'd sell the stadium out even at such high prices!


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2010)

We're fucked. Again.


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 11, 2010)

editor said:


> We're fucked. Again.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 11, 2010)

rapattaque said:


>




The comment on there just about sums up Cardiff fans and their fickleness.

"Wright was a cunt"

Maybe, but he was the cunt that saved us when we were arguably in a much worse position than we are now!


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2010)

It could be argued that both Wright and Hamman improved City's lot overall, although Hamman's unwanted spectre-like presence won't go away.

Look at the Grange End go in that video. I miss old football.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm in two minds about Wright.

When his businesses were doing well he was the best owner we ever had. Did loads for Cardiff. 

But when his foreign businesses went belly up he pillaged Cardiff to save himself. Although I was far from happy about this I can't see many other businessmen behaving any differently put under this situation. 

The difference is in how he behaved when he was finacially sound. A lot better than most.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 12, 2010)

I went to Ipswich and we were truly woeful, lucky not to lose 5 or 6 nil

Going Leicester tomorrow too. Happy days


----------



## badlands (Mar 12, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I went to Ipswich and we were truly woeful, lucky not to lose 5 or 6 nil
> 
> Going Leicester tomorrow too. Happy days



I love us

Me


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 13, 2010)

Well unless they have the radio mike in the away end, we are outsinging Leicester at least


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 13, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Well unless they have the radio mike in the away end, we are outsinging Leicester at least



 if only it were a singing competition


----------



## badlands (Mar 13, 2010)

and we're still 6th

well,

until we play Coventry.



but then we have 4 out of 6 at home



it ain't all doom and gloom y'know


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 13, 2010)

What a shit match. I was right to put all my money on Leicester. At least that made it a free day. 

Facepalm award of the day goes to the middle aged city fan who turned to us and said '_we'll all be walking out of here like paki's'_ (when the sun suddenly came out.) Before realising my friend is Indian. The look on his face was priceless. He went bright red and apologised profusely, it was very embarrassing for all concerned. My friend didn't take any offence, but still -


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Facepalm award of the day goes to the middle aged city fan who turned to us and said '_we'll all be walking out of here like paki's'_ (when the sun suddenly came out.) Before realising my friend is Indian. The look on his face was priceless. He went bright red and apologised profusely, it was very embarrassing for all concerned. My friend didn't take any offence, but still -


At least the dickhead realised the offensiveness of his comments, I suppose. Hopefully, he'll think twice next time.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 14, 2010)

from trust website *Joint statement from trust and supporters club*



> The supporters of Cardiff City were relieved to hear the club has been given a further 56 days by the High Court to clear its outstanding tax debts.
> 
> However, fans were also alarmed to hear the Bluebirds described as "plainly insolvent" by the barrister representing Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 14, 2010)

Rescue package on the horizon? As it is the news of the world, i will believe it when i see it


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 16, 2010)

Clinton fucking Morrison. 


Chris Burke.


----------



## badlands (Mar 16, 2010)

moments in a season,

this.

fucking amazing!

We're back!!!!!!!

Oh fuck, we haven't won yet.

They've hit the bar.

Fuck.

C'mon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badlands (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 16, 2010)

Last minute penalty scored via Peter Whittingham.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't you just fucking love them?


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!

*dances around bedroom*


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 16, 2010)

and _you know who_ lost


----------



## Gromit (Mar 16, 2010)

It's almost like city are toying with us. 

Just when you are waiting to give up hope they keep dangling slivers of hope to keep you on the tormented hook.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 16, 2010)

Carlsberg don't do comebacks, but if they did..............


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2010)

Big result tonight!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2010)

Football Rumours said:
			
		

> 17 Mar 2010 22:51:21
> Official – Peter Ridsdale HAS quit at Cardiff City.
> 
> Despite trying to get a rival investor in, so that he could remain in power, the board refused to talk to this investor as the Vincent Tan deal has been signed, sealed and delivered.
> ...



Am tempted to say you couldn't make it up, but maybe you can!!

There may be some truth is some of this, but can't really see us signing 20 players in the summer, and if we go up that lot wont get a look in!

Brains Dark Stadium tho!!!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2010)

I dont know whether I have posted this before but I cam across something interesting at Ninian before they pulled her down. In one of the offices was a whiteboard on which someone I assume DJ had written the names of players he wanted to bring in, which to buy, which to loan. When I've got time I'll post the names on here makes for interesting reading. Some of them we got, some we lost.

Its probably from about 2006/07 judging by the ages of the players mentioned.

For starters he was looking to buy

Aliadere,Akinbiyi,Cole(Carlton I would think),Marcus Bent


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2010)

So it's looking more and more likely that we'll be going into administration. 



> Cardiff fans fear it is "virtually inevitable" the club will go into administration by the end of March if no new investment is forthcoming.
> 
> In a joint statement, Cardiff City Supporters Club and Trust said the investment needs to be "significant".
> 
> ...



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8574000.stm


----------



## agricola (Mar 18, 2010)

If you do go into administration, does this mean that Ridsdale will be banned from working for any other clubs afterwards under the FPPT, given that he will have taken two clubs into administration?


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2010)

agricola said:


> If you do go into administration, does this mean that Ridsdale will be banned from working for any other clubs afterwards under the FPPT?


Don't be daft. We'll drop like a stone down the league, and slippery Risdale will no doubt carry on as usual.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 18, 2010)

Another joint statment from supposters club and trust



> Despite being granted a 56-day stay of execution in the High Court last week, it appears that Cardiff City Football Club’s future is once again on a knife edge.
> 
> We have been reliably informed that administration is virtually inevitable before the end of March if significant new investment in the club has not materialised by then. We understand the Bluebirds’ cash reserves are practically exhausted, there is little money available to pay this month’s wage bill and debts are now estimated at almost £40 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1927 (Mar 19, 2010)

agricola said:


> If you do go into administration, does this mean that Ridsdale will be banned from working for any other clubs afterwards under the FPPT, given that he will have taken two clubs into administration?



I don't think he has ever taken a club into admin tho. Always got out just in time.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 19, 2010)

Statement on club website re investment. Says they hope to have deal done with Dato Whatsisface by end of April, which is nice ... but i think we need money a bit quicker than that to avoid administration


----------



## 1927 (Mar 20, 2010)

It kicked off evidently between Jacks and QPR.

Just read this thread from the QPR board , some of the comments about the Jacks are quality.

http://www.qprdot.org/viewtopic.php?t=45101


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2010)

1927 said:


> It kicked off evidently between Jacks and QPR.
> 
> Just read this thread from the QPR board , some of the comments about the Jacks are quality.
> 
> http://www.qprdot.org/viewtopic.php?t=45101


Nice:


> I was under the impression that cardiff fans were scum .
> Well Swansea are worse
> 
> Far worse
> ...


----------



## aylee (Mar 21, 2010)

How on earth has Peter Whittingham scored 21 goals this season? 

There was nothing to him when he played for Villa .... a reasonable player but there was no sign he would turn into a goal machine.  What position is he playing in for Cardiff?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 21, 2010)

aylee said:


> How on earth has Peter Whittingham scored 21 goals this season?
> 
> There was nothing to him when he played for Villa .... a reasonable player but there was no sign he would turn into a goal machine.  What position is he playing in for Cardiff?



Usually on the wing, but due to an injury crisis he's pretty much played all over recently. 

And yes he has been class this season.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 21, 2010)

3-1 City. 

Don't have a clue yet what the game was like but well done boys. Tough run of games coming up that are going to be crucial, lets hope we can keep winning.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2010)

That'll do very nicely. 

Despite our dodgy run of form, we're still - somehow! - looking good for the pay offs.

4 	Leicester 	p37 	GD 11 	61 points
5 	Swansea 	p38 	GD 6  	61
6 	Cardiff 	p37 	GD 16 	58
7  	Sheff Utd  	p38  	GD 3  	53


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 21, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 3-1 City.
> 
> Don't have a clue yet what the game was like but well done boys. Tough run of games coming up that are going to be crucial, lets hope we can keep winning.



The game was nerve wracking to say the least. After city banging in an early goal Watford dominated the rest of the first half - they were unlucky to not get a goal, possibly two. Second half started pretty much the same and we looked very tired, but once the second goal went in we started to get up a head of steam.

Their goal was very much against the run of play.

Interestingly, Bily the Badge was doing a roaring trade in Malaysian flags and Riverside FC scarfs


----------



## 1927 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just logged on to check the score. I was there, but somehoe managed to collpase at half time and missed the rest of the game. I do seem to rceall a cheer as they wheled me thru behind the scenes somewhere.

I'm OK now, I think, but giving Mrs 27 grief. I' a crap patient!!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the Pms folks. I'm fine Just passed out in the bogs at half time, lack of a lot of thing slike sleep and decent food I guess. Was saying in work on friday that I could feel my body was ready for my holiday in 4 weeks time, guess it couldn't wait that long.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2010)

jesus wept!  take care of yourself mate
work ain't worth it!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks again for everyone's concern

Was just wondering would everybody here be up for a few pints after the last home game of the season against Sheff Wednesday on 24th April? I promise to try and saty conscious long eneough to meet you all!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2010)

1927 said:


> Thanks for all the Pms folks. I'm fine Just passed out in the bogs at half time.


 
I know the first half wasn't great but it wasn't that bad!

Take care of yourself you silly sausage.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 22, 2010)

1927 said:


> Just logged on to check the score. I was there, but somehoe managed to collpase at half time and missed the rest of the game. I do seem to rceall a cheer as they wheled me thru behind the scenes somewhere.



I was looking for you after the game--decided to go at the last minute.  Hope you're OK.

I thought City were excellent, took care of business without much effort from what I saw.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> I thought City were excellent, took care of business without much effort from what I saw.


 
Wasn't watching the same game as I.

City were on top till the first goal.

Watford then kind of went with only 3 guys in defence most of the time pushing forward. It paid off with a goal which wasn't given (it looked like a goal where we were sitting but Marshal threw his body on it to try and block it from the officials' view and got away with it).

The ref I think realised his mistake and started giving Watford every decision. This did not endear him to the crowd who started to sing "Not fit to referee" etc. plus sarcastic applause when he finally gives us a decision.

The half ends 1-0 to my relief.

2nd half starts.

One linesman has obviously decided to start making up for the fact the ref is giving us nothing and starts to call lots of things. The play is mainly aerial. Header, header, header, header, hoof up field, header, header, header. Watford are beating us in the air and its only there lack of finish that is denying them goals.

Whits scores a lovely head and that takes some of the sting out of Watford's play.

Then Burke's screaming run is an individual play of beauty. To be fair he did try and be a team play and pass it to McCormack (who did run with him) but had to bury it himself after the defender's block.

That took all the sting out of Watford's play for the final ten minutes.
The extra time goal therefore doesn't really make that much sense coming as it did after they'd pretty much given up. I guess they'd been trying too hard all match.

If remove the goals I'd say Cardiff only really bossed Watford for the first 15 minutes and the last 10. But luckily our finishing was superb for once.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 22, 2010)

1927 said:


> Thanks again for everyone's concern
> 
> Was just wondering would everybody here be up for a few pints after the last home game of the season against Sheff Wednesday on 24th April? I promise to try and saty conscious long eneough to meet you all!



Sounds like a good idea, i will definitely be there. Too far off to make definite plans, but.........


----------



## 1927 (Mar 22, 2010)

See we could well lose our record for best end of season fuckuppery!!

Leeds 0-2 Millwall.

Leeds were 8 points clear at the top on New Years day, now they are 8 points behind and look like they could slip into the paly-off zone!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 23, 2010)

3 weeks ago we were in danger of losing our club, were sliding out of contention for a play-off place,couldn't win an argument and the Jacks were flying high. Oh how times change!!

Don't ya just love Blackpool for giving us so much enjoyment tonight!! Thank you!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 24, 2010)

1-0 half time thanks to Jay Bothroyd.


----------



## badlands (Mar 24, 2010)

The God of football dies a little each time Sheff United take to the pitch.

We murdered the thugs 1-1

Still, 5 points clear with a game in hand.

Bothroyd banned for next two games but back for the jacks.

Ledley almost repaired.

Its looking good.

Just a half a Palace team to play on Saturday.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2010)

If we HAD to lose Jay then now was the best time to be honest. Have him nice and rested for the Jacks and protected from those other thugs at Palace.

The ref won that game for them. I mean how can you be last man and clothesline someone and still be on the pitch.

How can Jay be pushed with both hands from behind and get done for diving?!

How Sheffield still had 11 men on the pitch at the end has me amazed. They only had one player who was any good. No 06 Nosworthy


----------



## 1927 (Mar 24, 2010)

Last season against the Blades at home I witnessed the worst refereeing performance of my life. Today I saw a worse one, that ref bottled every major decision. Sheff Utd should not have had 9 players on the field by half time let alone 11. From the first whistle they held, pushed, lunged at and assaulted the Cardiff danger men. McCormack took a smack to the jaw that I could hear in the back row, I fully expected him to get up spitting teeth out. What Bothroyd has to do to get a free kick I really dont know. On one occasion in second half Ross runs into box and the guy pulls him back by the shirt, it was so blatant his shirt was six sizes too big for him after it had been stretched so much, ref just waves him away. The spirit of Warnock is alive and well, he would have been proud of these thugs tonight, and all we have to look forward to is another outfit of thugs on saturday.

On a brighter note some excellent performances tonite. Jay came out the trap like I never seen him before, full of running and took his goal well, will miss Palace and Leicester tho after his booking. Burke was just Burke. Whitts was everywhere. Darcy grows in stature every game, but my MoM would be Gabor. He is taking his chance in the team well and I can't see Hudson or Gerard getting back in the team if we continue to play like this. All of a sudden things are rosy in the Cardiff garden, players coming back from injury and all of a sudden we have selection problems of the right sort.


----------



## badlands (Mar 24, 2010)

And on the bench tonight,

a certain Mr.

Kelvin Etuhu.

Saviour it cos

he just might have a major say in us making the play offs


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2010)

@1927

Yeah Jay was MoM of the first half. Faded a bit second half but boy he had a lot shit grinding him down and he did well to keep his cool.

Darcy does indeed keep getting better.

In comparison, Capaldi worried me at times but not as much as Kenedy has.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 25, 2010)

Totally off topic, but Ickle 27 started toddler playgroup this week and the woman in charge is Ann Dwyer, wife of the legend!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2010)

So who's going the Palace game on Saturday?

I hope our players wear extra thick shinguards!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 25, 2010)

Me. Warnock has left. Let's hope some of his training left with him.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2010)

What a fucking idiot. But 'racist'?



> A Cardiff City fan who attacked a fellow Bluebirds supporter in the mistaken belief he was English has been given a suspended prison sentence.
> 
> Probation officer Allan Robertson, 48, of Pontypridd, throttled Michael Bitti then punched him in the head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 25, 2010)

editor said:


> What a fucking idiot. But 'racist'?




Probation officer


----------



## 1927 (Mar 25, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Me. Warnock has left. Let's hope some of his training left with him.



Well it hadn't left The Blades last night!


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 26, 2010)

editor said:


> What a fucking idiot. But 'racist'?



What an absolute fuckwit.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2010)

editor said:


> What a fucking idiot. But 'racist'?


 
We've often seen the authorities state that english people having a go at the Welsh is not racism as Wales is a country not a race.

Funny how when it suits them all of a sudden it is a racial issue.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> We've often seen the authorities state that english people having a go at the Welsh is not racism as Wales is a country not a race.
> 
> Funny how when it suits them all of a sudden it is a racial issue.



init! 

just been speaking about this in the office and a colleague knows the twunt through association  says he is a 'hooligan'


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2010)

ddraig said:


> init!
> 
> just been speaking about this in the office and a colleague knows the twunt through association  says he is a 'hooligan'


 
Someone in my office knows his wife. Says he has been given community service to do. No mention of that in the news. Just the suspended sentence


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 27, 2010)

You lot are going to absolutely spank us tomorrow  With injuries and suspensions we can barely put a team together, no proper centre backs. Morale at the club is unsurprisingly very low.   I'm dreading it tbh. 

I'll be at the game if any of you Cardiff lot want to meet up for a drink before or after for a bit of light hearted banter ? Just drop me a pm.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> You lot are going to absolutely spank us tomorrow  With injuries and suspensions we can barely put a team together, no proper centre backs. Morale at the club is unsurprisingly very low.   I'm dreading it tbh.
> 
> I'll be at the game if any of you Cardiff lot want to meet up for a drink before or after for a bit of light hearted banter ? Just drop me a pm.


We're going, although seeing as we've just come back in after a large night at the Grosvenor, I'm not sure what time we'll make the pub.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I've still got your number, will give you a call or txt just before or after the game. 

I've promised to post my cock on the naked urbs thread if we manage to beat you tomorrow, that's how sure I am of a Cardiff win  If not then at least there'll be something to cheer you lot up after the game.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm not banking on a win. The memories of last year's trip to an already-relegated Charlton mean I won't be taking anything for granted.

Still, if we do lose, your cock pic will at least prove some compensation.

But I'd rather not have to see it, all things considered.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 27, 2010)

editor said:


> I'm not banking on a win. The memories of last year's trip to an already-relegated Charlton mean I won't be taking anything for granted.
> 
> Still, if we do lose, your cock pic will at least prove some compensation.
> 
> But I'd rather not have to see it, all things considered.



It's my underhand tactic at trying to get the Cardiff fans to not quite cheer as loud for that win. 

Maybe a draw would be the best result for everyone involved ?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 27, 2010)

Never heard so many dance tracks for the pre-match music. 

Are you manning the decks Raverdrew?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 27, 2010)

If Palace had spent the money they spend on flags on players instead they be doing a lot better.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2010)

woohoo already!


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 27, 2010)

Gabor Gyepes!


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 27, 2010)

1-1.. and it's been coming since the 4th minute.


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 27, 2010)

Delayed... Woohoo!


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 27, 2010)

Get in there.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Mar 27, 2010)

Good result. There was a lot more fight in Palace than I expected.

8 points clear of 7th now. I'm still haunted by the spring of last year. I won't think we're there until the maths is done.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah harder than i expected too!

cmon Ipswich!


----------



## badlands (Mar 27, 2010)

cracking 3 points.

anyone else noticed Reading coming with a wet sail.

If the Jacks don't win today they'll be looking over their shoulders more than a tad nervously.

a win for us next week could kill them off.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 27, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Never heard so many dance tracks for the pre-match music.
> 
> Are you manning the decks Raverdrew?



Unfortunately I passed out while trying to stay awake for the game after being up all night  Woke up not long ago  just spoke to my mates coming back from the match and they reckon we weren't too bad considering how patched up the team was.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2010)

That was a cracking match, and the result could have gone either way.

Nice sporting touch from a City player who helped a Palace player stretch his leg after he fell down with cramp.

Good rapport between the fans too, like a *proper* game of football and credit to the home fans who sang at least five times more than Chelsea.

Shame about the fucking awful music blasting out when they scored, but the rest was all good.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2010)

More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/crystal-palace-1-cardiff-city-2-yes/


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice pics Ed. 

Managed to catch a few glimpses of this whilst in work, after the first goal we just gave them too much time on the ball, should have took it by the scruff of the neck and chase the 2nd goal. 

But wasn't Burkes winner beautiful?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2010)

Burke was our best player by miles.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2010)

the bluebird helping the palace player with the cramp got a warm chuckle all round in the pub


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 27, 2010)

These next few weeks are going to be bloody exciting.


----------



## badlands (Mar 28, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> These next few weeks are going to be bloody exciting.



ain't it brilliant

ain't next week amazing

we live in dreams


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2010)

ddraig said:


> the bluebird helping the palace player with the cramp got a warm chuckle all round in the pub


I thought that was a really nice thing to do and it was warmly applauded by the Palace fans.

There was a good atmosphere at the game today - like _proper_ football with _proper_ fans and everything.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 28, 2010)

editor said:


> I thought that was a really nice thing to do and it was warmly applauded by the Palace fans.
> 
> There was a good atmosphere at the game today - like _proper_ football with _proper_ fans and everything.



I only watched it on the telly granted but it did come across as a decent atmosphere. You gonna manage to make the Jacks game Ed?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

At the moment the Dagenham Girl Pipers would get three points off us. But it was a nice winner. 

But that lineo. Come on, be honest. He was as Welsh as Shirley Bassey and it showed. 

As to the comments about 'proper' football well you are right. I know its easy for me to say and with the prospects being about as likely as me voting Labour for Palace to make the Premiership again in living memory but if you do go up then be very careful about what you wish for. I have never been that impressed during Palaces limited stays and its never done as any good at all.


----------



## badlands (Mar 28, 2010)

Someone on the radio yesterday said that if we go in to administration this season that the points deduction will take place at the start of next season.

So we could go up and start the season on minus 9

or we don't go up and start next season on minus 10


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I only watched it on the telly granted but it did come across as a decent atmosphere. You gonna manage to make the Jacks game Ed?


It's the day after my birthday Offine  party, so I'm afraid not.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 28, 2010)

editor said:


> It's the day after my birthday Offine  party, so I'm afraid not.




17:20 kick off - get off your arse you lazy bastard, plenty of time to get your head together and get back to the 'Diff - or just stay up and keep on partying!!


----------



## embree (Mar 28, 2010)

editor said:


> I thought that was a really nice thing to do and it was warmly applauded by the Palace fans.
> 
> There was a good atmosphere at the game today - like _proper_ football with _proper_ fans and everything.



yeah, it happens a fair bit, probably because all players know how painful cramp can be but also how easily cured it is in the short term so they'll muck in and help. Outside of the pantomime stuff, most of 'em are alright


----------



## 1927 (Mar 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> Someone on the radio yesterday said that if we go in to administration this season that the points deduction will take place at the start of next season.
> 
> So we could go up and start the season on minus 9
> 
> or we don't go up and start next season on minus 10



March 25th was the cut off. Brought in to stop things like Barnet, I think, who pulled the plug at half time on last day of season when losing, so relegated anyway!! I think tho they would change the rules rapidly if we went into admin after getting a place in play-offs. If we make play-offs tho, I'll guarntee they find the moany for tax man from somewhere, like tha back of Ridders sofa!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 28, 2010)

I was thinking today, if we had been offered 4th palce at the start of the season is there anyone here who would not have walked over hot coals to grab it with both hands?

If not, and if we actaully make 4th place, do you think that DJ and Ridders have in hindsight received abit of a hard time?


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2010)

I think DJ has certainly taken far too much flak this year. Some City fans have very short memories and wild ideas about our realistic prospects.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 28, 2010)

editor said:


> It's the day after my birthday Offine  party, so I'm afraid not.



Probable rail strike on too. Which is putting a spanner in the works for 3 of my London friends.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 28, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Probable rail strike on too. Which is putting a spanner in the works for 3 of my London friends.



Nah... strike will be post easter - details 'ere like


----------



## embree (Mar 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> March 25th was the cut off. Brought in to stop things like Barnet, I think, who pulled the plug at half time on last day of season when losing, so relegated anyway!! I think tho they would change the rules rapidly if we went into admin after getting a place in play-offs. If we make play-offs tho, I'll guarntee they find the moany for tax man from somewhere, like tha back of Ridders sofa!



It was Boston and they got kicked down two leagues on top of the one they were already relegated, much to the pleasure of everyone who hated the cheating sods for the dishonest way they got into the League in the first place


----------



## 1927 (Mar 28, 2010)

embree said:


> It was Boston and they got kicked down two leagues on top of the one they were already relegated, much to the pleasure of everyone who hated the cheating sods for the dishonest way they got into the League in the first place



Knew it was someone beginning with B!


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, and a quick 'respect' to the Palace staff yesterday. They were friendly and polite. To be honest, it felt like an old Division Three game, and was all the better for it - loads of room, everyone standing, everyone singing, some decent banter and no stroppy stewards in your face.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 28, 2010)

it makes a change from the americans not knowing wales exists, but the one time they decide to mention us ... it aint us !









or is it?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 29, 2010)

I wasn't in work on friday or over the weekend so handed over my works phone to my boss. Evidently Clint sent me a text about the result.

Clint, please,please, please tell me it wasn't anything to do with seeing RaverDrew's cock as I may have some explainning to do!!!


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> it makes a change from the americans not knowing wales exists, but the one time they decide to mention us ... it aint us !
> 
> 
> 
> or is it?


That is hilarious.

*adds to blog


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 29, 2010)

editor said:


> That is hilarious.
> 
> *adds to blog



as if we would run like that


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 29, 2010)

1927 said:


> I wasn't in work on friday or over the weekend so handed over my works phone to my boss. Evidently Clint sent me a text about the result.
> 
> Clint, please,please, please tell me it wasn't anything to do with seeing RaverDrew's cock as I may have some explainning to do!!!



As it happens.......


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 29, 2010)

1927 said:


> I wasn't in work on friday or over the weekend so handed over my works phone to my boss. Evidently Clint sent me a text about the result.
> 
> Clint, please,please, please tell me it wasn't anything to do with seeing RaverDrew's cock as I may have some explainning to do!!!


----------



## TLewCCFC (Mar 30, 2010)

Leicester tonight; i don't know what to think.
Why is McCormack not playing?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 30, 2010)

TLewCCFC said:


> Leicester tonight; i don't know what to think.
> Why is McCormack not playing?


 
The rumour is that he has been pre-signed by Rangers.




I'm kidding. Dunno why he didn't start last match. 

I'm hoping that DJ is rotating his strikers and we'll see him tonight.

However, it could be that he thinks with our target man out (Bothroyd) that Chopra is the stronger option.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 30, 2010)

Gromit said:


> The rumour is that he has been pre-signed by Rangers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to see him start tonight, offers more to the team I think.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2010)

Funny thing is last season I could smell the Prem, this season we are in a better position in some ways and I haven't even had a slight wiff!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 30, 2010)

1927 said:


> Funny thing is last season I could smell the Prem, this season we are in a better position in some ways and I haven't even had a slight wiff!



Not getting your hopes up after last seasons piss take? 

I feel we'll remain in the playoff positions, and after that who knows? We're getting people back from injury and picking up form at just the right time I thinks. 

I also think Chopra is due a fair few goals the inconsistent berk.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2010)

I think most Cardiff fans really don't know how lucky we are or what an amazing job Jones has done. We've bought fuck all players and we're fourth in the Championship - with a game in hand!

Even if we don't go up, it'll still add up to one of the best seasons in a quarter of a century.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 30, 2010)

editor said:


> I think most Cardiff fans really don't know how lucky we are.


 
Its has been luck. Pure luck. By rights we shouldn't be where we are now. We should have bought players in Jan and been using them to make choices.

Jones hasn't had much of a manager's job to do. i.e. manage a squad with selections and purchases.

Most of the team has pretty much picked itself by who was injured and who wasn't. 

We are just lucky he bought a gem at the start of the season in Burke. A risk he probably wouldn't have taken had we any cash to spend.

But please please lets us carry on riding that luck.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Its has been luck. Pure luck. By rights we shouldn't be where we are now. We should have bought players in Jan and been using them to make choices.
> 
> Jones hasn't had much of a manager's job to do. i.e. manage a squad with selections and purchases.
> 
> ...



I think that is very unfair on Jones. Are you one of those who thinks its his fault if we lose, but when we win "It was the players that won it"?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think that is very unfair on Jones.


Indeed. Why else would the mighty Celtic be supposedly expressing interest if he was just bumbling along?

A lot of the skill of a good manager is motivating players - and with the depleted state of our squad, he's had to do a lot of motivating.


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm going down the city tonight and I am so excited. I used to have a season ticket but don't anymore and haven't been since being in the new stadium for various different reasons. My lodger is treating me to a ticket and I just wanted to share my joy. Blooooobirds!


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 30, 2010)

DJ is a top manager imo and you Cardiff lot are very lucky to have him.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2010)

Someone made an interesting point on the ccmb boards.

If we make the play-offs and go into admin do we still go into po's if we only scraped in?

If we make play-offs by 11 points do we lose points this season, still make play-offs and  start afresh next season with no deduction in whatever league we are in?

If we do not face a point drop this season and get promoted do we only get a 9 point deduction in Prem?

If we qualify by 11 points and finish 4th I can see teams wanting us to lose the points this season as it will have an influence on where we play the first leg, but if we then got promoted anyway it would mean we hadn't suffered at all as a result of admin.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> DJ is a top manager imo and you Cardiff lot are very lucky to have him.



Better than Warnock?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 30, 2010)

poisondwarf said:


> I'm going down the city tonight and I am so excited. I used to have a season ticket but don't anymore and haven't been since being in the new stadium for various different reasons. My lodger is treating me to a ticket and I just wanted to share my joy. Blooooobirds!



Safe. 

I think Jones has done a good job with limited resources throughout his five year reign at the club. He has done an amazing job this season and yet a significant proportion of our fans can't stand him. I know City fans are a fickle lot but there has to be a reason for this. 

I rarely listen to his interviews as he often just pisses me off.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I know City fans are a fickle lot but there has to be a reason for this. .


It's because they're a fickle lot.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 30, 2010)

editor said:


> It's because they're a fickle lot.





I don't know. You'd think that a manager who has achieved as much as he has, with such a limited budget, would be a universally popular. The fact that he isn't  speaks volumes. 

At times he has fostered an, "us v them", attitude between the team and the fans, especially when the City team were intimidated more by the Ninian Park crowd than the away team. He hasn't made things easy for himself.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2010)

But he's generally been right to challenge the fickle nature of whining City fans. How many times have there been cries of "Jones out!" despite us punching well above our weight for years - we even got to the fucking FA cup final for the first time in 80-odd years for fuck's sake, and still they moaned.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 30, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think that is very unfair on Jones. Are you one of those who thinks its his fault if we lose, but when we win "It was the players that won it"?



Sometimes its the players who win or lose the match by their level of effort.

Sometimes its the manager's one dimensional tactics. One plan stan. No ability to adapt *during* the game and change formation. Put 5 in the middle against us at any stage of the game and we're fucked. Some managers spot this and some managers don't (luckily for us).

I'm amazed we won on Saturday tbh because Dave Jones didn't have Bothroyd upon which his Plan A (target man footy) depends. Plus the 5 in the middle after the goal nearly got us.

Not that I want him out or anything. Consider what he has to work with we're doing exceptionally well.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 30, 2010)

editor said:


> But he's generally been right to challenge the fickle nature of whining City fans. How many times have there been cries of "Jones out!" despite us punching well above our weight for years - we even got to the fucking FA cup final for the first time in 80-odd years for fuck's sake, and still they moaned.



I have never been part of the, "Jones Out", mob, yet I can fully understand their frustrations. And yes the FA Cup final was a brilliant achievement but lets not forget we beat Barnsley in the semi finals, hardly world beaters. City, alongside Pompey, were lucky with the draw that season. 



Gromit said:


> Sometimes its the players who win or lose the match by their level of effort.
> 
> Sometimes its the manager's one dimensional tactics. One plan stan. No ability to adapt *during* the game and change formation. Put 5 in the middle against us at any stage of the game and we're fucked. Some managers spot this and some managers don't (luckily for us).
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Sometimes its the players who win or lose the match by their level of effort.
> 
> Sometimes its the manager's one dimensional tactics. One plan stan. No ability to adapt *during* the game and change formation. Put 5 in the middle against us at any stage of the game and we're fucked. Some managers spot this and some managers don't (luckily for us).
> 
> ...


A reminder: We're fourth in the league with one of the most cash-strapped squads that has been hit hard with injuries.

Sometimes I feel like posting up pictures from Barnet away and Northampton Town as a reminder of where we were and the kind of managers we've usually had.

That is all.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 30, 2010)

1927 said:


> Better than Warnock?



Warnock was a master at motivation and pulling people together when the going gets tough.  Tactically he'd often persist with playing players out of position, and it would often take him 3-4 games to realise mistakes that were bleedin obvious to everyone else.  I think it was pig-headed stubbornness and refusal to believe that he ever gets things wrong. 

Overall though, for spells we did play some fantastic football under him, in fact some of the best I've ever seen at Palace, but we also played some pretty ugly one-dimensional stuff at times too. He knew when the ugly "grind out a result" stuff was needed, and I'm fairly certain we'd be much higher up the league now if he'd stayed.  He always got 110% effort out of the players, and you have to admire him for that.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2010)

yay! nice one Ross


----------



## badlands (Mar 30, 2010)

2-1

here we go


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't let it side City!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 30, 2010)

FFS!


----------



## badlands (Mar 30, 2010)

we are fucking cursed


----------



## badlands (Mar 30, 2010)

Steve Howard against midgets.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2010)

15 odd mins!


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2010)

Hang on City!!!!


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2010)

How much more injury time FFS?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 30, 2010)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2010)

brilliant!!! 

it is proper howling and chucking it down out there as well


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2010)

YES! Now that's a fucking great result. Fourth place and three points clear of the Jacks.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank fuck for that what a fucking brilliant result bring on the Jacks 

Please please please please please City, come on you fucking beauties

Didn't feel like this trudging out of the Walker's only two weeks ago. Great run since then, chwarae teg to the boys


----------



## badlands (Mar 30, 2010)

never doubted it for a second



Mighty Quinn!

stepped up to the plate that man


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 30, 2010)

FUCK that was intense, another brilliant start followed by a collapse - followed by grinding out a result. Went through euphoria, confidence, anger, disappointment, frustration, fear, hope, relief and elation

Great atmosphere, crowd really got behind the boys when the going got tough.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2010)

I aint gonna sleep much tonight, I am hyper after that. It had everything, some brilliant football in spells, all in the first half from us, and a run from matthews that had his shot hit the target would have been goal of the decade, nay century.

The crowd were awesome, thiught at half time it was the best atmosphere I had ever known, and by the end if was spine tingling. The 5 minutes of injury time saw everybody in the stadium on their feet roaring the team on, the players seemed to rise to it, gritty backs to the wall stuff, and thye stayed out on the field for age after and applauded all areas of the ground. It had a cup upset feel to it, we certainky seem to have more balls than 12 months ago.

MoM, Gabor again, took one for the team, Quinn had his best game in a city shirt. Great stuff just great, even if it frayed the nerves somewhat. I don't know how I am going to survive the rest of the season, thank god they are not all at home so I dont have to sit thru them all!!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 30, 2010)

I seriously can't believe people left early.

I've never seen a home crowd on their feet for so long.

There was this sing them home thing that came from nowhere. At one stage it felt almost like "if I stop singing they'll score against us so I can't no matter what" as if I personally held the result in my voice along with everyone else.

All the boys did us proud on a wet cold night. Hailstones at one stage ffs!
I agree with stadium Ali, they were all MoM for hanging in there to the grim end.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm still buzzing from last night's game.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 31, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I'm still buzzing from last night's game.



And here's me deciding not to go in order to save a few bob for Saturday.


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 31, 2010)

What a belting result. The atmosphere sounded amazing! 

ROLL

ON

SATURDAY.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> And here's me deciding not to go in order to save a few bob for Saturday.


 
Uuuuuuuuuuuuuunnlucky!  

My mate didn't travel from London as he couldn't afford to make his cold any worse than it already is and get into trouble with work by taking sick.

Wise move as he would have gotten drenched and frozen.

But still...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> What a belting result. The atmosphere sounded amazing!
> 
> ROLL
> 
> ...


 
Saturday scares me. Who will be able to play and what positions will they be in. We aren't going to have our best possible team. Our Delta Force. Our A Team. 

But if our luck holds out that won't mattter. Our team selection has seemed almost irrelevant of late with us getting wins from all sorts of unlikely combinations.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 31, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuunnlucky!
> 
> My mate didn't travel from London as he couldn't afford to make his cold any worse than it already is and get into trouble with work by taking sick.
> 
> ...





I'm not that gutted, happier that we managed to hold on for the 3 points, and that the atmosphere was supposedly pretty good. Can't bloody wait for Saturday mind.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

It's my birthday Saturday. What better way to celebrate it than beating the Jacks?

Come on City! Don't let me down!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 31, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Saturday scares me. Who will be able to play and what positions will they be in. We aren't going to have our best possible team. Our Delta Force. Our A Team.
> 
> But if our luck holds out that won't mattter. Our team selection has seemed almost irrelevant of late with us getting wins from all sorts of unlikely combinations.



I was dead nervous before last nights result, but now I'm thinking bring them on.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2010)

We've forgotten to mention the Mathews run. 
If that shot had gone in how amazing would that moment have been. The length of the pitch and scoring.

Still it was amsusing when we all shouted "shoot!" the very next time he got possession.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gromit said:


> We've forgotten to mention the Mathews run.
> If that shot had gone in how amazing would that moment have been. The length of the pitch and scoring.
> 
> Still it was amsusing when we all shouted "shoot!" the very next time he got possession.



What's this WE business?

May I refer you to post #1971 !!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I was dead nervous before last nights result, but now I'm thinking bring the bitter little gypos on.



out of order, what ever you think of gypsies/travellers don't compare em to jacks and please don't use that term
ta


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2010)

1927 said:


> What's this WE business?
> 
> May I refer you to post #1971 !!



Frightfully sorry. I was over excited at the time and might not have read your post with as much attention as I should have.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 31, 2010)

ddraig said:


> out of order, what ever you think of gypsies/travellers don't compare em to jacks and please don't use that term
> ta



Sorry to offend. Excitement got better of me.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd hate to find myself in the company of people who think that word is acceptable.

I don't like hearing it at City either,


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 31, 2010)

editor said:


> I'd hate to find myself in the company of people who think that word is acceptable.
> 
> I don't like hearing it at City either,



I am far from a racist, a naive idiot but not a racist. 

I'll make myself scarce for a few days, enjoy Saturday.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

You don't have to leave - just take on board what people have said.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 1, 2010)

*Cardiff City Fail To Pay Players*

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...o-be-paid-by-end-of-the-month-91466-26135049/

Hopefully not a sign of bigger financial problems at the club. Reminds me too much of the first signs of trouble at Palace earlier in the season, and I wouldn't wish that on ANY club.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 1, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...o-be-paid-by-end-of-the-month-91466-26135049/
> 
> Hopefully not a sign of bigger financial problems at the club. Reminds me too much of the first signs of trouble at Palace earlier in the season, and I wouldn't wish that on ANY club.



Old news mate. They were paid a day late that's all. There was money on the way from malaysia and got delayed.

Move along now, nothing to see here.


----------



## TLewCCFC (Apr 1, 2010)

Swansea Saturday; unfortunately, i can see McCormack being thrown out wide if burkey doesn't play. Unless Etuhu recovers and he goes down the right for Bothroyd and McCormack up front.


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 1, 2010)

TLewCCFC said:


> Swansea Saturday; unfortunately, i can see McCormack being thrown out wide if burkey doesn't play. Unless Etuhu recovers and he goes down the right for Bothroyd and McCormack up front.



I can see Swansea players running away in terror left, right and centre as Adam Matthews charges up the pitch again again to score the hat-trick of his career.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great April Fool in the Echo.

Evidently with all our injury woes DJ had sought special dispensation to play an emergency defender........................Jason Perry!!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 1, 2010)

From a _sort of_ Swansea POV here, but posting objectively cos I only _live_ there   , I can easily predict a draw. 

Swansea have struggled to score all season, but they *have* got a pretty tough defence.

0-0 or 1-1 maybe?

We'll be watching with keen interest on Saturday anyway (my gf's much more of a Jack supporter than I am, and my lifetime Swansea dwelling mate's got himself away from Rugby interest now that the 6 Nations is over. 

We'll be in the only pub in Swansea (it's in Sketty**) that combines live Sky with a fair choice of real ale  ..... 

**and well away from all the Jack loudmouths down Wine Street too


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> Great April Fool in the Echo.
> 
> Evidently with all our injury woes DJ had sought special dispensation to play an emergency defender........................Jason Perry!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 1, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> From a _sort of_ Swansea POV here, but posting objectively cos I only _live_ there   , I can easily predict a draw.
> 
> Swansea have struggled to score all season, but they *have* got a pretty tough defence.
> 
> ...



2 things.

Cardiff have not had a 0-0 draw since Feb 2009, i thought this might be a record but having checked it appears that although its something like 50 games we are only have way there, the record is 110 including cup matches and 104 in the league.

Its Wind Street not Wine, although I think I probably mentioned that before and you probably explained that its now Wine because of the alcohol consumption there!!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 1, 2010)

rapattaque said:


>



Exactly, like we would be taken in by it. We all know its more likely to be Damon Searle. Who is incidentally a lovely guy.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2010)

not gonna be a draw WoW! no way

death or glory


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> Its Wind Street not Wine, although I think I probably mentioned that before and you probably explained that its now Wine because of the alcohol consumption there!!



BTW : The only people nowadays  who still call it Wind Street (the boring 'official' name) are non drinkers. Everyone from miles aound calls it by the name that best describes it -- a drunken, fight filled hellhole ... and we h8ters of Wine Street call it that too ...

ANYWAY back on topic : You say Cardiff haven't had a 0-0 draw for a long time, but Swansea have had plenty this season for a reason. 0-0's come from both teams, and Swansea are specialists at the score bore, combined with their tough defence and an underfiring strikeforce, that could well see Cardiff  frustrated. We'll see ...


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> I aint gonna sleep much tonight, I am hyper after that. It had everything, some brilliant football in spells, all in the first half from us, and a run from matthews that had his shot hit the target would have been goal of the decade, nay century.
> 
> The crowd were awesome, thiught at half time it was the best atmosphere I had ever known, and by the end if was spine tingling. The 5 minutes of injury time saw everybody in the stadium on their feet roaring the team on, the players seemed to rise to it, gritty backs to the wall stuff, and thye stayed out on the field for age after and applauded all areas of the ground. It had a cup upset feel to it, we certainky seem to have more balls than 12 months ago.
> 
> MoM, Gabor again, took one for the team, Quinn had his best game in a city shirt. Great stuff just great, even if it frayed the nerves somewhat. I don't know how I am going to survive the rest of the season, thank god they are not all at home so I dont have to sit thru them all!!





What a fantastic game I picked to go on Tuesday...in all the years I had a season ticket at Ninian I don't think I heard the fans get behind the boys and sing like that ever!

Come on bluebirds we can easily beat the jacks.


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> Exactly, like we would be taken in by it. We all know its more likely to be Damon Searle. Who is incidentally a lovely guy.



Nah, I'd of thought Lee Baddeley was favourite


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 1, 2010)

poisondwarf said:


> Come on bluebirds we can easily beat the jacks.



Unless Swansea implode (always possible  ) it won't be 'easily' of Cardiff win IMO.

Not saying Cardiff can't win, obviously they know how to score and have home (and support!  ) advantage, but don't understimate the opposition's defence either ...


----------



## 1927 (Apr 1, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Nah, I'd *of* thought Lee Baddeley was favourite



You are Annis and I claim my £5!


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2010)

jason perry is a fucking legend. that's all i'm saying.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 1, 2010)

strung_out said:


> jason perry is a fucking legend. that's all i'm saying.



Not many players are legends at 2 clubs!


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2010)

he only played 25 games for us, but he's a bit of a cult hero for some rovers fans. he's just a nutter, remember him doing a terry butcher and playing with his head bandaged up and blood all over his shirt. wish i could find the photo.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 1, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> BTW : The only people nowadays  who still call it Wind Street (the boring 'official' name) are non drinkers. Everyone from miles aound calls it by the name that best describes it -- a drunken, fight filled hellhole ... and we h8ters of Wine Street call it that too ...
> 
> .



Everyone calls it wind street .... it is just that it is pronounced wind (as in what you would do to a clock work toy) as opposed to wind (as in fast moving air flows) 

Keep up at the back

whatever they call it, it will be a sad place on Saturday night


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 1, 2010)

Player of the year dinner postponed

*Player Of The Year Evening 2010 http://www.ccsc.co.uk/*



> We have today received a request to postpone our Player Of The Year Evening which was due to take place on Saturday 24th April at the Cardiff City Stadium, until a later date in May (to be confirmed).
> 
> The request has come from the management who want to concentrate on matters on the pitch whilst we are fighting for a possible place in the Premier League.
> 
> They have assured us that all the coaching staff and players will attend the re-arranged date which we will agree with the club as soon as we know the fate of our play-off challenge. We apologise for the short notice but this is out of our hands and hopefully we will have something major to celebrate when the event goes ahead next month.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 2, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Everyone calls it wind street .... it is just that it is pronounced wind (as in what you would do to a clock work toy) as opposed to wind (as in fast moving air flows)
> 
> *Keep up at the back*
> 
> whatever they call it, it will be a sad place on Saturday night



I'm going to check this dodgy theory (*not* convincing .. ) with some actual local Welsh people this weekend ,....  

But if I'm too much of a recently incoming outsider to understand these weird South Wales ways then WTF ...  


On the game itself, sticking with my outisider's draw prediction ...


----------



## 1927 (Apr 2, 2010)

Little Johnny comes home from a shopping expedition to his home in Swansea  wearing a Cardiff city top. His dad puts his bottle of white lightning down and says "where the f*ck did you get that?" Johnny says " I bought it cos I like the colours". His dad smacks him in the face, and says "get in the kitchen and see your mum". His mum takes one look at him, and also smacks him in the face, and says "get upstairs and see your grandad". His grandad takes one look at him, and whacks him right over the napper with his walking stick. He goes back downstairs and his dad says " well you little fooker, what have you learned today?" Johnny says "well i've only been a Bluebird for about 3hrs, and I hate you Jack bastards already !"


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 2, 2010)

One more sleep to go


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 2, 2010)

Once a knob, always a knob .... Trundle thinks a goal tomorrow will be highlight of his career. Says a lot about his career - and his mentality 

24 hours to go


----------



## 1927 (Apr 2, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Once a knob, always a knob .... Trundle thinks a goal tomorrow will be highlight of his career. Says a lot about his career - and his mentality
> 
> 24 hours to go



I hope he scores too, a consolation in a  5-1 drubbing, wont be so special then will it!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 2, 2010)

21 hours to go


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 2, 2010)

20 hours to go

cracking episode of sports wales just now, cant see it on i-player though


----------



## Gromit (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not going mad over this one singular match. 

We got too many key players out. Yes I'm making my excuses already.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 2, 2010)

19


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 2, 2010)

dave meets paulo for high tea http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_of_wales/8601029.stm


----------



## badlands (Apr 2, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I'm not going mad over this one singular match.
> 
> We got too many key players out. Yes I'm making my excuses already.



Why?

(They) cant score.

We win lucky.

Its in the stars.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 2, 2010)

18


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 2, 2010)

badlands said:


> (They) cant score.
> .



True nough ... very true as it goes ...

But (they  ) *can* defend ...

Draw gets ever more likely IMO ...


----------



## badlands (Apr 2, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> But (they  ) *can* defend ...



against Jay, Chops, Whitts and Mac and quite possibly Burke

the answer is no


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 3, 2010)

10 hours to go


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 3, 2010)

8 ..... ready or not i'm coming


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2010)

In your pants.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2010)

I woke up at 4am, couldn't sleep, nervous. Just had a big plate of bacon eggs fried potato and toast. Not taking any risk of blood pressure dropping today and missing any of the game lying in the toliets!!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2010)

meat wagons circling and copter on the case cantonside
the tension builds!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2010)

Counting down to a league match?

Come on. It's not exactly play off final or FA Cup.


----------



## agricola (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 3, 2010)

Aye, fucking miserable goal to give away to those caravan dwelling fuckwits, but a great and brave move to score the equaliser.

The mood of the game seems to have swung in our favour now. Hope we come out and do the business 2nd half.


----------



## agricola (Apr 3, 2010)

People are too happy to post on this thread now or what?


----------



## badlands (Apr 3, 2010)

badlands said:


> Why?
> 
> (They) cant score.
> 
> ...



I quote myself.

Cos, I'm delirious.

Premiership here we come

You love us you know you do


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG!  yes


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2010)

oh and take that 'probable draw' and stick it WoW


----------



## badlands (Apr 3, 2010)

ddraig said:


> oh and take that 'probable draw' and stick it WoW



And Ledley's back!!

Fuck it,

lets stuff Forest


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just got home. What a result!

Once they scored Swansea didn't so much try to sit on the goal as lie down and go to bed on it. You can see why they haven't conceded many this year, they were passing bacl to th ekeeper from the edge of our box. Atlast Chopra finds his scoring boots when it matters, and so so goo dto see Joe again, maybe he is a Cardiff boy after all, was talking to his parents before the game.

Love it, just love it. Gonna have a few Bows in the house now for the first time in ages. Bluebirds!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I'm not going mad over this one singular match.
> 
> We got too many key players out. Yes I'm making my excuses already.





badlands said:


> I quote myself.
> 
> Cos, I'm delirious.



Me too.

See I told you... Oh wait no i didn't. But by being negative has brought us luck again so I ain't going to stop now.

p.s. We'll be too exhausted to beat Forest on Monday after a match like that. Yes I'm making my excuses already.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh and I almost feel sorry for the Jacks having to hang around and wait to be let out whilst 20k odd City supporters hung back to um serenade them for 10 minutes or so 

Almost but not quite  

Re the game. Our second goal seemed offside to me. But then their first goal came from a corner than shouldn't have been given and there was a foul on our keeper which was missed so should have been disallowed. So the crap ref evened himself out.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2010)

Fucking fantastic result


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Oh and I almost feel sorry for the Jacks having to hang around and wait to be let out whilst 20k odd City supporters hung back to um serenade them for 10 minutes or so
> 
> Almost but not quite
> 
> Re the game. Our second goal seemed offside to me. But then their first goal came from a corner than should have been given and there was a foul on our keeper which was missed so should have been disallowed. So the crap ref evened himself out.



Don't know about the offside for our goal, but was perplexed by the corner!

Maybe its a sign that things are going our way. At the start of the season I think we had a goal disallowed in atleast the first 3 away games which were debatable, so perhaps  this is pay back time!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2010)

Was a bit upset that we never sung "are you watching jack bastards?". Would have amused me as we usually sing it when we are on Sky.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Was a bit upset that we never sung "are you watching jack bastards?". Would have amused me as we usually sing it when we are on Sky.



I guess its cos we know they were watching!!

Loved it when we were both singing "There's only one team in Wales"


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 3, 2010)

when taking photographs, i work on the law of averages, take enough of them, sooner or later one of them will be good ......................







:


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 4, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> when taking photographs, i work on the law of averages, take enough of them, sooner or later one of them will be good ......................



Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2010)

Which reminds me. Bloody ref booked someone at every goal celebration.

Fair enough when the Swan went up to the Bob bank.

Fair enough when Gerard went up to the away end.

Both of these could be seen as provoking the fans.

But Chopra's celebration was harmless being as it was to the furthest corner away from the away fans.

Man was a joyless, card happy twat.


----------



## strung out (Apr 4, 2010)

so, who won then?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 4, 2010)

I mentioned down the pub after the game that i had been a nervous wreck and would have liked city to score a bit earlier so we could have had more time to enjoy being in front, but as one sage friend pointed out - the way it worked out meant maximum hurt for the Swansea fans. Not that i particularly want to inflict hurt, but it must have been gut wrenching for them, especially as we came from behind and to be honest they were playing the better football - bless 'em. 

For those that were not there, without a shadow of a doubt the best atmosphere at the new stadium by a country mile, it was awesome from start to finish. It was ages before the ground was cleared, people were hanging around for ages singing and chanting - so much so some of the  team actually came back out to applaud the crowd. I know it is only one game and we should not elevate the jacks to being actually important, but the atmosphere really was like we had won the FA cup.

Now i know my photograph aint the greatest, but considering how much i had drunk i am amazed i could find the on button. it is a moment i want to savour, so here are two more edits.....

the full fat version






and a close up version


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't believe the abuse DJ is being given on the Cardiff boards.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2010)

Best memory of yesterday was the sight of all the Jack fans standing motionless, like zombies, not making a sound, when the second Chopra goal went in.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2010)

1927 said:


> Can't believe the abuse DJ is being given on the Cardiff boards.


Those twats should be ashamed of themselves. They created this situation in the first place and they're too fucking stupid to realise that they're helping drive away our most successful manager for decades.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 4, 2010)

the scary thing is - the odds on us having to play the jacks in the play offs are shortening every game.

not sure i can cope with it


----------



## TLewCCFC (Apr 4, 2010)

All i can say is wow! Amazing atmosphere; and what a result!
Always proud to be a bluebird but this epitomises it.
Absoultely amazing.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 4, 2010)

My new favourite hobby: Reliving that goal over & over again in my head. 

That fraction of a second where he took a touch and wound up for the shot, you just knew it was going in. Yes, YES!


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 4, 2010)

Naughty Swansea.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 4, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> My new favourite hobby: Reliving that goal over & over again in my head.
> 
> That fraction of a second where he took a touch and wound up for the shot, you just knew it was going in. Yes, YES!



 was shot by someone right next to me (i am in it!)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 4, 2010)

view from the other side http://www.pbase.com/andrew_thomas/a_tale_of_two_cities_cardiff_city_v_swansea_city_april_2010


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 4, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> was shot by someone right next to me (i am in it!)



_Awesome_. I watched it about 10 times.


----------



## pauld (Apr 4, 2010)

*urban75 cardiff/swansea match report and pics*

Apparently we won (someone tell Sousa!)

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-swansea-0910.html


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2010)

No one has mentioned the fact that the Jack bastards set fire to our lovely stadium at half time!


----------



## TLewCCFC (Apr 4, 2010)

1927 said:


> No one has mentioned the fact that the Jack bastards set fire to our lovely stadium at half time!



Yeh; i heard it was in the toilets?


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 4, 2010)

1927 said:


> No one has mentioned the fact that the Jack bastards set fire to our lovely stadium at half time!



Quite a few seats ripped up as well.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 5, 2010)

1927 said:


> No one has mentioned the fact that the Jack bastards set fire to our lovely stadium at half time!



the police are looking into it, at the moment they have nothing to go on 

some photos here, looks something and nothing to me, hardly towering inferno


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> the police are looking into it, at the moment they have nothing to go on
> 
> some photos here, looks something and nothing to me, hardly towering inferno



Evidently our CCTV system is econd to none and ulike some, they can even tell the colour of the eyes of offenders. Maybe a few worried people in Jackland today!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 5, 2010)

1927 said:


> Evidently our CCTV system is econd to none and ulike some, they can even tell the colour of the eyes of offenders. Maybe a few worried people in Jackland today!



yes, but if they are all from the same gene pool (allegedly) they will all have the same colour eyes


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck bluebirds , i hope yous stick it up Forest .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 5, 2010)

The games on bbc2 for anyone who doesn't know, c'mon cardiff!


----------



## passenger (Apr 5, 2010)

why the fuck are Newcastle on tv every week nearly


----------



## strung out (Apr 5, 2010)

because they think that's what people want to watch


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 5, 2010)

Do us a favour, eh lads? 


passenger said:


> why the fuck are Newcastle on tv every week nearly


Aside from the first two games of the season, when exactly?

Or do you mean pfaffy sub-TV?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Do us a favour, eh lads? Aside from the first two games of the season, when exactly?
> 
> Or do you mean pfaffy sub-TV?



Your TV been broke has it?

Good to see Etuhu playing in his rightful position and playing well!


----------



## strung out (Apr 5, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Do us a favour, eh lads? Aside from the first two games of the season, when exactly?
> 
> Or do you mean pfaffy sub-TV?



you've been on telly about 17 or 18 times this season i think.

they've also taken up at least 30% of the games BBC got this season, if not more


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2010)

Etuhu is having a great game - he was awful at Palace. Come on CITY!!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 5, 2010)

Good first half.

Just need to shove the thing in the net.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 5, 2010)

Darcy Blake is a legend in the making. I can forgive his ropeyness due to his heart and graft.


----------



## strung out (Apr 5, 2010)

why are your players fighting with each other?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 5, 2010)

strung_out said:


> why are your players fighting with each other?



That was bizarre!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 5, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That was bizarre!


*ahem* Not sure we can really talk


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 5, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> *ahem* Not sure we can really talk



still funny though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 5, 2010)

Ouch, now _that_ will hurt


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2010)

_"I think he was trying to punch Gerrard_" - M. McCarthy, on Marshall twatting Blackstock instead.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 5, 2010)

Good job cardiff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh for feck's sake, even I'm annoyed that the first comments made are "Newcastle are up, let's all congratulate Chris hughton" 

Anyway, apologies for hijacking the thread, we'll leave you to it


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2010)

pauld said:


> Apparently we won (someone tell Sousa!)
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-swansea-0910.html


Great report fella - keep 'em coming!


----------



## badlands (Apr 5, 2010)

re Marshall and Gerard

brilliant.

Some fucking spirit in our squad for the run in.

If only we had that last year.

And,

we've beaten two of the play off candidates and drawn with the other in the last 7 days.

It's on


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2010)

A very good game I thought, an advert for goal-less games because both sides played some nice stuff. The Cardiff delivery into the box was superb in the first half, although Wes Morgan stood up to it well and was my MOTM (I'm a neutral).


----------



## badlands (Apr 5, 2010)

stavros said:


> A very good game I thought, an advert for goal-less games because both sides played some nice stuff. The Cardiff delivery into the box was superb in the first half, although Wes Morgan stood up to it well and was my MOTM (I'm a neutral).



wouldn't disagree.

we'd do them over two legs or at Wembley,

especially with Whitts and Burkey back


----------



## 1927 (Apr 6, 2010)

badlands said:


> wouldn't disagree.
> 
> we'd do them over two legs or at Wembley,
> 
> especially with Whitts and Burkey back



There's going to be one hell of a competition for places should we make the play-offs.

I wouldn't mind going in with Etuhu or Burke on the right, but with the other on the bench its a mouth watering prospect. Simlraly on the left, Ross or Whitts!! The back four is our weakest area now, but the stand ins have been awesome in the last few matches. Against Leicester we didnt have a single first choice on the field and they were light a brick wall. Still not confident, but with the spirit in that team right now, who knows. The Marshall( what a player he is becoming) Gerard (living up to the family name) situation yesterday was a bit worrying, but shows what it means to this squad of players.


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 6, 2010)

1927 said:


> You are Annis and I claim my £5!









Damn, i've been sprung. Right, i'm off to set up a rival message board.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2010)

Blimey. That was our first goalless draw in 64 games since February last year.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2010)

I just don't want Hudson back. We've done better without him.

Out of interest. Despite the late kick off. Only 8 arrests at Swansea match.
25k attendance. 8 arrests. That's tiny. 

The new stadium design gets a share of the credit. Things like this make me glad we have the new stadium.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 6, 2010)

If anybody hasn't seen them can I suggest you take a look at Mark kennedy's Diary. I don't know who's writing them, but they are hilarious.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2010)

I was surprised to see so many empty seats at Forest, with only 22,000 there for such a critical match.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2010)

editor said:


> I was surprised to see so many empty seats at Forest, with only 22,000 there for such a critical match.


 
Ed, I'm sorry to say but that was a good turnout for a televised bank holiday monday match.

We only had 19k for Middlesborough at home on a Saturday!


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 6, 2010)

editor said:


> I was surprised to see so many empty seats at Forest, with only 22,000 there for such a critical match.



from both sets of fans.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2010)

Been avoiding the posts about Saturday's game on this thread (  ) but if ever there was an argument for saying that dominating posession is precisely *worthless* if you can't score goals, it applies to Swansea in the second half.

Plus my earlier suggestion that Swansea's defence is sound was a bit embarrassing after Saturday  -- they've conceded fairly few goals over the season, bur when you look at how Chopra outwitted the Swansea defence for both (excellent) goals then questions have to be asked.

Kuqi scored a very easy but redundant third goal against Scunthorpe yesterday but I've no doubt that 100% of Jacks would have preferred him to miss that and instead have him beat Marshall just before Chopra's second on Saturday.

As a semi neutral I can't complain too much about Cardiff's victory, which was a more or less merited punishment of Swansea's inability to score and of their failure to use their possessive dominance second half. But there were a lot of frustrated and pissed off people after 7:30 around Swansea on Saturday, if that makes any Cardiff people on here feel better. 

I'm sure Cardiff have been punished by a last minute goal in the past though, so you know what it's like!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2010)

mrkikiet said:


> from both sets of fans.


 
Cardiff normally take a lot to Nottingham. I'm usually one of them.

Not his time as the 17:20 KO turned me right off along with the Bank Holiday Monday slot. 

If it had been on Saturday and the Swans at home on the Monday I would have made both matches.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2010)

There may still be another South Wales faceoff in the playoffs, from Swansea's point of view that depends a lot on Newcastle beating Blackpool on Saturday .... as well as the Jacks not letting themselves lose again ...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm sure Cardiff have been punished by a last minute goal in the past though, so you know what it's like!


 
At least four times this very season... that I can remember.

Its nice to be getting some back.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> There may still be another South Wales faceoff in the playoffs, from Swansea's point of view that depends a lot on Newcastle beating Blackpool on Saturday .... as well as the Jacks not letting themselves lose again ...


 
No offence to Swansea but I'd rather see them beaten by someone else over two legs and Cardiff face their victory in the Final than play them again this season.

Its not nice football to watch with Swansea passing the ball back around their own half. Yawn! Pathetic!

In fact I'd almost rather see us both beat in the playoffs than have to see us face each other again. I really don't enjoy football when we play each other. Even if I did enjoy the result afterwards.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2010)

Gromit said:


> No offence to Swansea but I'd rather see them beaten by someone else over two legs and Cardiff face their victory in the Final than play them again this season.
> 
> *Its not nice football to watch with Swansea passing the ball back around their own half. Yawn! Pathetic!*
> 
> In fact I'd almost rather see us both beat in the playoffs than have to see us face each other again. I really don't enjoy football when we play each other. Even if I did enjoy the result afterwards.



I partly agree with the bolded bit as it goes, from a style POV,  but there are _times_ that tactic has been effective for them. Those were times when Swansea could score the odd goal or two as well though


----------



## 1927 (Apr 6, 2010)

WoW, it's nots so much that Swansea can't score goals, its the fact that they dont even try. If our goals had been on the half way line on saturday they would have struggled to have another shot.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 7, 2010)

Surely the average City fan would kill for their defensive frugality though.  City'd be up by now.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Surely the average City fan would kill for their defensive frugality though. City'd be up by now.


 
We've had solid defences before now and it didn't really get us anywhere.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> We've had solid defences before now and it didn't really get us anywhere.



Obviously I meant combining defensive frugality with the obviously decent scoring rate of City.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2010)

Jacks and Bluebirds in tactical agreement to regret one or other aspect of their own game shocker


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> WoW, it's nots so much that Swansea can't score goals, its the fact that they dont even try. If our goals had been on the half way line on saturday they would have struggled to have another shot.



Mostly true but don't forget how very close Kuqi came, just before Chopra's winner ....


----------



## 1927 (Apr 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Mostly true but don't forget how very close Kuqi came, just before Chopra's winner ....



Close don't count for nothing!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> Close don't count for nothing!


 
Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 7, 2010)

TG meeting with Supporters Trust http://www.ccfctrust.org/



> Cardiff City Supporters' Trust Chairman Tim Hartley and board member Anthony Wedlake have met potential Cardiff City Football Club investor Dato' Chan Tien Ghee (TG).
> 
> The meeting areas covered were potential future investment in the club, potential future strategies and TG's affinity and commitment to Cardiff City Football Club.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Mostly true but don't forget how very close Kuqi came, just before Chopra's winner ....



PAH..... not good enough, Leicester put the ball over the line but even that dont count these days


----------



## badlands (Apr 7, 2010)

The Reading match is massive

I've got a feeling it's going down to Sheff Wed again


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's hoping it's not Church raining on the Cardiff parade.  That kid is going to be good for Wales.  I think he should marry Charlotte so they can have the same surname.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 8, 2010)

They already do have the same surname


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 9, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> They already do have the same surname



They do that.  Good spot.  But for the sake of all the nuptuals, paper-signing and all that jazz, they can still make a show of _changing_ Charlotte's surname from Church to Church.  That'd be a great event.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> They do that.  Good spot.  But for the sake of all the nuptuals, paper-signing and all that jazz, they can still make a show of _changing_ Charlotte's surname from Church to Church.  That'd be a great event.



If she's already a church and was to mbecome a church twice over would she become a cathedral?


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 9, 2010)

Which means her family would be a city.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Which means her family would be a city.



A Cardiff City, which brings this little sidetrack back on topic!!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 9, 2010)

1927 said:


> A Cardiff City, which brings this little sidetrack back on topic!!


 
More like the Vale. Thats where they live now.

/knocks it back off.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2010)

Gromit said:


> More like the Vale. Thats where they live now.
> 
> /knocks it back off.



But her family is from Cardiff!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 9, 2010)

All pissed up in the Robin Hood singling karaoke, bless!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 9, 2010)

Sick parade ..... Rae out for rest of season


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 10, 2010)

> *Originally posted on BBC website* ...... they face a Reading side that could yet land a top-six place themselves after a stunning turnaround since manager Brian McDermott inherited a team that were struggling near the bottom of the table.



I know it is mathematically possible, but i really think this is fantasy land at this stage of the season 

(*_famous last words?_)


----------



## Gromit (Apr 10, 2010)

If it was our club we'd be believing it's possible. 

That's all i'm saying.


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 10, 2010)

And it's not like teams within the play-off places haven't lost all their remaining games before either!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 11, 2010)

Well.... that was a bit of a battle. I may have doubts about Reading's ability to reach the play offs but they were undoubtedly a good team, certainly better than Swansea.

Unfortunately our strikers seemed to be having a bit of an off day, the good news though is that our defence has finally woken up. Darcy Blake played a blinder, nothing was getting past him.

Etuhu has got into his stride and is now worrying defences but is not yet quite fit enough to last 90 minutes... but that was not a problem cos Burke was ready to step in when the time came.

a nerve wracking few weeks awaits us.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought MoM yesterday was Gerard by a country mile. Sponsors gave it to Ledley, but I think a few awards this season have gone the way of the person that the sponsors would most like to have their photo taken with. I think this is why Whitts hasn't to my knowledge won an MoM, cos who wants a pic of Pob stuck on their office wall for the rest of time?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> a nerve wracking few weeks awaits us.



Its at times like this that I oft recall the quote from John Cleese in Clockwise

"It's not the despair, Laura. I can take the despair. It's the hope I can't stand".

Thats should be City's motto.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2010)

It's certainly my moto when it comes to Cardiff. 

Two very good form sides canceled each other out yesterday. 

Reading wanted it more than Cardiff tbh. You could see we were content to get a draw. 

However if it wasn't for a great save by their keeper we'd have taken that match. 

I can't pick one MoM. 

Gerard was great. I thought Bothroyd played well, even when hurt. Whitts nutmegged four players and put in some good runs. MacNaughton was solid defensily. I think his orders were not to push forward as he's not fit enough to track back yet.

Did Ledley play? I didn't see him.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 11, 2010)

Gromit said:


> It's certainly my moto when it comes to Cardiff.
> 
> Two very good form sides canceled each other out yesterday.
> 
> ...



I think if Reading had been playing like this all season they might be in the mix now. 

We seemed to have moments when there were great crosses with no-one on the end - and moments with strikers in great positions but with crap delivery. 

On the odd occasion it all came together at the same time their goal keeper did the business. There is a lot of talk about swansea's defence, well Reading's is streets ahead of them at the moment.

I thought chops was doing well and was surprised by his substitution, but it is a good sign that we are in a position to do that at the moment.

As for Ledley, i have never been a big fan but i thought the boy done good yesterday.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder about City fans sometimes. We are approaching what could be the most momentous time in our history, for good or bad, and no one wants to talk about it.

I have decided that should I win the lottrey this week I will pay the tax bill, with a proviso that should we make it out of the championship I can invest more and keep the Malaysians out.

Think about it, they are funding us at the moment because they know for a very small investment they can buy a club, which if we go up receives in excess of £30M next season and they could then, theoretically, take all their money and fuck off.

Anyone got £2m they can lend me?


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2010)

1927 said:


> should we make it to the championship



don't set your sights too high mate


----------



## 1927 (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> don't set your sights too high mate


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2010)

From CCMB: 





> The police have arrested a Swansea man and charged him with causing the dust cloud which has closed the entire UK airspace. Apparently, he opened the Jacks' trophy cabinet


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2010)

Hudson likely to be fit for the bench on Sat. 

The bench is still 10 yards too close to the pitch for my liking.


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 15, 2010)

I've consulted the crystal ball - QPR 1-2 Cardiff. Bothroyd, Chopra.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 15, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Hudson likely to be fit for the bench on Sat.
> 
> The bench is still 10 yards too close to the pitch for my liking.



????

Are you saying you dont want Hudson in the team?

He may have been a liability at the start of the season, but I thought that he was playing very well before his injury and had a few MoMs.

Having said that the back 4 has looked solid recently and I wouldnt want to chnage things. But DJ is the type of manager that would change a back 4 that hadnt conceded in months once his blue eyed boy was back.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 17, 2010)

We're in the playoffs!!


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2010)

Joe fucking ledley, whatever you decide at the end of the season you will be a legend.You may niot have done much since the FA Cup semi final, but you dont half know ehn to score an important goal!!

Well done every player who has played a part however small (except warren feaney!!) and special mention to Dave Jones who given the circumstances of our season has to be manager of the year. I would even give mention to Ridsdale, however unpopular that might be, but without him we wouldnt have got where we have.

Great season, lets see what the next month has in store.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2010)

What a great result. Playoffs ahoy!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2010)

badlands after the preseason game against Celtic said:


> Whitts shit.
> 
> 
> Ledley, ta ra



Love looking thru this thread and finding stuff that people may just regret saying!!


----------



## badlands (Apr 17, 2010)

1927 said:


> Love looking thru this thread and finding stuff that people may just regret saying!!





pre season tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you digging deep


----------



## badlands (Apr 17, 2010)

I just read it again.

You little tinker.

I said Whitts was shit against Celtic.

I stand by the Ledley comment at the time it was made.

I also said Gerard was class.

Are you a Sun sub editor?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 17, 2010)

Boys we are so well organised and calm, is the thing that strikes me.

When Joe scored oh my god, I was just to the left of the goal, the side he celebrated on, and it was such a beautiful cross by Kennedy that you could see what was (hopefully) about to happen, and then it happened, Joe, who medically who should not be back yet but who is back, such a boost against the Jacks and today what a glorious outpouring of emotion when he notched. Hope dreams misery failure desire love joy beers halifax away more than twice longing friendships bullshit owners we are in the play offs and a Cardiff boy got us there, he has been slated for his is he or isn't he antics, but fuck me he scored, and we knew right then QPR didn't have a hope

Cue delirious glorious beautiful bedlam. 2000 City singing non non non non stop, J-O-E, L-E-D, L-E-Y It's Joe Ledley, with a nick nack paddywhack give a dog a bone

Boys we were loud and I am fucking delighted

The greatest team in football the world has ever seen, 6-3-0 in the last 9, heads down for quite some craziness from here in

J O E
LED
LEY
It's Joe Ledley


----------



## softybabe (Apr 17, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> We're in the playoffs!!



nice ones!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Boys we are so well organised and calm, is the thing that strikes me.
> 
> When Joe scored oh my god, I was just to the left of the goal, the side he celebrated on, and it was such a beautiful cross by Kennedy that you could see what was (hopefully) about to happen, and then it happened, Joe, who medically who should not be back yet but who is back, such a boost against the Jacks and today what a glorious outpouring of emotion when he notched. Hope dreams misery failure desire love joy beers halifax away more than twice longing friendships bullshit owners we are in the play offs and a Cardiff boy got us there, he has been slated for his is he or isn't he antics, but fuck me he scored, and we knew right then QPR didn't have a hope
> 
> ...



Calm down mate, ya going to explode!!

I agree about the craziness from here on on tho.

This is Cardiff City and nothing is ever simple, I am sure there will be twists to our season yet. Win the away leg of the semi 3-0 and then go 4-0 down at home or something, niothing we do is ever without an extreme emotion of somesort. That is what makes it such a great ride with city tho isn't it? Sod the boredom of top 4 finishes every season in the Prem!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 18, 2010)

Who wants the Jacks at Wembley then?

*Drool*


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 18, 2010)

I know it is yet to be decided who is playing who, but does anyone know the dates for the play off games?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I know it is yet to be decided who is playing who, but does anyone know the dates for the play off games?



8th may and then the 12th/13th


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Who wants the Jacks at Wembley then?
> 
> *Drool*


No chance. Whoever wins will have bragging rights for more generations than I dare think about. I am not prepraed to take the risk of Jacks having those rights howver much I would enjoy the reverse.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 18, 2010)

1927 said:


> 8th may and then the 12th/13th



all before i get paid again then  

Anyone here off to Derby? What fancy dress you wearing?


*dips ginger biscuit in fair trade coffee to celebrate 2000th post


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 18, 2010)

1927 said:


> No chance. Whoever wins will have bragging rights for more generations than I dare think about. I am not prepraed to take the risk of Jacks having those rights howver much I would enjoy the reverse.



^^^^^^^^^^ this - i dont want them anywhere near the play offs


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2010)

So who's up for drinks next saturday after the Wednesday game? I really dont want us to be the club that relegates them, and although I never want city to lose, I won't be heartbroken of Wed beat us and stay up. If their gonna go down anyway tho I hope we stuff 'em. They weren't very nice to us last season, but we have always had a special relationship with the owls. probably something to do with hating the Blades as much as they do!

Anyway, drinks? Let's sort it out!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so happy today that I am actually wearing my cup final shirt, first time I have ever worn it, except once to wind up my stepfather once who hates all things Welsh.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 18, 2010)

*HELP!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am looking to take my daughter to Derby, but she does not have a fan number. Anyone know of any kids that have a fan number that are not going and would be willing to let me use their number?

*EDIT.*.... Sorted now girls and boys


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 19, 2010)

Apparently this is the latest (provisionally) - although there is a "reserve" date for the first leg of Sunday 9 May (see football league website link below)

Saturday 8th May
12.45pm 5th v 4th
5.30pm 6th v 3rd

Tuesday 11th May
7.45pm 4th v 5th

Wednesday 12th May
7.45pm 3rd v 6th

http://www.football-league.co.uk/latestnews/20100415/play-off-dates-announced_2245681_2012386


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 20, 2010)

ticketing arangements

The play off arrangements seem fair enough, but the arrangements for season tickets for next year seem a bit convoluted.... speaking as somone who has not renewed and cannot afford to do so before May 1st.



> 3) Season tickets 2010/11
> 
> The club is making available for sale 5,000 season tickets for 2010/11 between Tuesday, April 20 and Saturday, May 1. Anyone buying or renewing a season ticket for 2010/11 before close of business on May 1 will also be eligible for one ticket (a further ticket if a renewal) should we reach the play-off final, that is a maximum of TWO tickets each.
> 
> ...



There are certain merits to this in terms of availability to non season ticket holders which might work out nicely for me.... but i am more interested in away games and i suspect i am not going to be in the running for them  .... well, not under my own name anyway

*EDIT*....... obviously if we dont go up there will be no problem!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 20, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> ticketing arangements
> 
> The play off arrangements seem fair enough, but the arrangements for season tickets for next year seem a bit convoluted.... speaking as somone who has not renewed and cannot afford to do so before May 1st.
> 
> ...



I think they have it right tbh. ANother 5000 seaosn tickets available for thos who haven't bought yet, and then if we get promoted you'll have to pay on the day. If the club hadn't marketed like this and used their position of power so to speak, they would have been guilty of killing the golden goose. If Premier Club members get a ticket for final for each season then I may well have spares!! In the event of us getting to Wembley please form an orderly queue.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 20, 2010)

Heard a rumour that DJ has been chosing the music for the end of season party. He said that they'll be playing all the usual faves, but there definitely won't be any Plan B.

I am claiming the copyright on this joke by the way!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I have a home play-offs ticket as they are on sale to mere away members.

Hunt soon on for an away one and then poss the holy grail one

I feel sick with excitement. Seems a long time since those Northampton play off games, innit


----------



## 1927 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Cardiff City, Happy Birthday to you.

100 years old today, I wonder if we got a telegram from the queen!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 21, 2010)

Were we founded / did we turn professional on this date? I didn't know that. It is my youngest daughter's birthday. Cool.

Big day Friday, mind


----------



## 1927 (Apr 21, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Were we founded / did we turn professional on this date? I didn't know that. It is my youngest daughter's birthday. Cool.
> 
> Big day Friday, mind



http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2030878,00.html

Yeah big day friday, so appropriate that we did it on ST.George's day!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 22, 2010)

Bloody kids

after running round like a headless chicken to sort her a ticket, my daughter now tells me she is going away with the scouts next week.

I now have a spare 16 or under ticket for Derby Away .. face value 11 squids. Any takers?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 22, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Apparently this is the latest (provisionally) - although there is a "reserve" date for the first leg of Sunday 9 May (see football league website link below)
> 
> Saturday 8th May
> 12.45pm 5th v 4th
> ...



update....


> Swansea City must play on Saturday 8th May 2010 if at home in the 1st leg.
> 
> Leicester City must play on Sunday 9th May 2010 if at home in the 1st leg.
> 
> Blackpool, Cardiff City and Nottingham Forest can play on either date at home.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 24, 2010)

Just read an interesting stat. 

Championship player who has committed the most fouls this season is...

Jay Bothroyd.

A striker ffs. I think this proves how white the refs are and that they have it in for him.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 24, 2010)

You'd be doing us a huge favour by beating Wednesday today.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2010)

Maggot said:


> You'd be doing us a huge favour by beating Wednesday today.



there ya go!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2010)

brilliant match from what i heard! 

and the jacks are 7th!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 24, 2010)

ddraig said:


> brilliant match from what i heard!
> 
> and the jacks are 7th!



Not just three goals, but three sublime goals


----------



## Gromit (Apr 24, 2010)

Jay was in great form today. Chopra less so.

Whits goal was sweeeet too.

I felt sorry for Sheffield at first.

Give them hope
Take it away.
Kick them when they are down.
Give them hope again.
Snatch it away yet again.

I felt sorry until it was pointed out that they cost us the playoffs last year. Ah yes, sod em then.


----------



## badlands (Apr 25, 2010)

And exhale........

pinch yourself,

we are about to play the biggest games in our history.

Its ours to write.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 25, 2010)

ddraig said:


> there ya go!


Cheers, now all we have to do is beat West Brom tomorrow!


----------



## gokarnalad (Apr 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Just read an interesting stat.
> 
> Championship player who has committed the most fouls this season is...
> 
> ...



What?? How white the refs are?
What the fucking hell are you on about?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2010)

gokarnalad said:


> What?? How white the refs are?
> What the fucking hell are you on about?



Shite. My phone corrected my spelling. Ducking antiswear spell checkers.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2010)

ddraig said:


> and the jacks are 7th!



that's right, for the first time over almost the *entire season***  , Swansea are out of the playoff spaces. To be put out of playoffs at that late stage is a tough one to handle .... as I'm sure Cardiff remember ... 

**bar very early in the season I believe

Apparantly their win against Peterborough was Blackpool's 6th win out of seven games, Swansea's recent form by comparison has been lamentable.

Now that Cardiff are safely playoff bound, I expect your lot will take a _certain_ level of interest  in Swansea v Doncaster and Blackpool v Bristol City on Sunday ...  

From the Jacks' viewpoint all Bristol City have to do is snatch a point .... so long as Doncaster are also beatable -- still, that's something a fair few (real) Jacks here are far from confident about atm. As well as Swansea being unreliable, Blackpool seem too good right now, they're on a roll.


----------



## strung out (Apr 27, 2010)

not also that blackpool (managed by bristol rovers fan ian holloway) have got to beat bristol city on the final day. if holloway doesn't have them fired up for this game then no-one could.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone know the hours of the ticket office on saturday?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 29, 2010)

looks like we are putting out a 'reserve' team on Sunday with 10 changes from the starting line up last weekend.


> Cardiff City’s probable team v Derby: Peter Enckelman, Paul Quinn, Gabor Gyepes, Mark Hudson, Mark Kennedy or Tony Capaldi, Chris Burke, Solon Taiwo, Aaron Wildig, Kelvin Etuhu, Warren Feeney, Ross McCormack.



I have to say, that line up still looks like a handfull, especially if they are looking for a chance to play at Wembley. Burke, Etuhu and McCormack would be able to worry most defences.

For me, Burke has been the star of the season.


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 29, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> looks like we are putting out a 'reserve' team on Sunday with 10 changes from the starting line up last weekend.
> 
> 
> I have to say, that line up still looks like a handfull, especially if they are looking for a chance to play at Wembley. Burke, Etuhu and McCormack would be able to worry most defences.
> ...



We've been putting out line-ups like that all season. Now we've reached the play-offs it's become a reserve line-up rather than a 'Dave Jones has had no option other than to field this lot' line-up. 

Anyway, agreed on Burke, he is a workhorse superstar. And also ginger like me.


----------



## badlands (Apr 30, 2010)

could be an interesting day

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8653322.stm


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2010)

Any one else going up to Derby in Sunday?

This reserve team talk hasn't put me off. As people have said. Small squad so all our squad has had to consist of quality. 

Quality out to book their places or even show potential shoppers their worth.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2010)

badlands said:


> could be an interesting day
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8653322.stm



i have also heard this today from another source


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 30, 2010)

ddraig said:


> i have also heard this today from another source




western mail maybe? 

it seems to be all over the net


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 30, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Any one else going up to Derby in Sunday?
> 
> This reserve team talk hasn't put me off. As people have said. Small squad so all our squad has had to consist of quality.
> 
> Quality out to book their places or even show potential shoppers their worth.



i'll be there, with my little pick and shovel


----------



## badlands (May 1, 2010)

It's official.

Ridsdale a go-go.

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2040207,00.html


----------



## phildwyer (May 1, 2010)

badlands said:


> could be an interesting day
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8653322.stm



"The Football League have confirmed that Cardiff would be deducted points this season if the Welsh club puts themselves into administration before the end of the regular season.

Currently a 10-point deduction would mean Cardiff drop out of the Championship play-off places and be replaced by their South Wales rivals Swansea City.

But if Cardiff beat Derby at Pride Park on Sunday and Swansea lose at home to Doncaster Rovers, Cardiff would still retain their top-six place by one point.

However, if the Bluebirds decide to go into administration after the final whistle at Derby on Sunday - the points deduction will take effect next season."

So the way I read it, we have to hope that the Swansea game ends before ours does.  If it does, and they lose, we can declare that we're going into administration in the last seconds of the game, and there's no harm done.

Otherwise, if we wait until next year and get promoted, we'll probably be the first team ever to end up with a minus score in points.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 1, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> "The Football League have confirmed that Cardiff would be deducted points this season if the Welsh club puts themselves into administration before the end of the regular season.
> 
> Currently a 10-point deduction would mean Cardiff drop out of the Championship play-off places and be replaced by their South Wales rivals Swansea City.
> 
> ...



Well i am assuming that the arrival of DT means we are not going into administration


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 1, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Well i am assuming that the arrival of DT means we are not going into administration



or maybe not...... 


> western mail
> The deal to save City will not become official until it has been approved by shareholders on May 27 – and the cash from Malaysia can be released.


----------



## phildwyer (May 1, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> or maybe not......



According to the BBC report the court hearing isn't until Wednesday.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 1, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> According to the BBC report the court hearing isn't until Wednesday.



yes.... but that means we could still go into administration on wednesday cos Dato will not have put his money in by then.


----------



## badlands (May 1, 2010)

signed, sealed, delivered,

well,

in theory anyway

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardiffonline/cardiff-news/2010/05/01/new-deal-signed-to-save-cardiff-city-91466-26355122/


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 2, 2010)

Billionaire in, Ridsdale out.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 2, 2010)

*  20 Enckelman
    * 05 Hudson
    * 06 Gyepes
    * 14 Quinn
    * 11 Burke
    * 12 Capaldi
    * 18 Taiwo
    * 28 Wildig
    * 17 Etuhu
    * 26 Feeney
    * 44 McCormack

Odd looking side out at Derby.


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2010)

saving players for next week init


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 2, 2010)

2-0 down now.

It's a strange feeling not to be too bothered. Different to last year anyhoo, because that was fucking rubbish.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2010)

Just a pointless game really - but still don't like to see us lose.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 2, 2010)

Hey ho. Final whistle. 2-0

More interested in the Blackpool/Jack shake up.

Heh-he. Swansea just had a goal ruled out in injury time.


----------



## rapattaque (May 2, 2010)

The Jacks don't make the play-offs... The Met breathes a sigh of relief. 

And i'm not convinced my nerves would have coped either.


----------



## phildwyer (May 2, 2010)

That's a shame, it would have been a match to remember if it had happened.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 2, 2010)

I fancy us to do Leicester over 2 games but I've got a deep worrying nag about Ian Holloway.

I can picture him winning at Wembley and I can't shake his gurning mug from my mind.


----------



## pastieburt (May 2, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I fancy us to do Leicester over 2 games but I've got a deep worrying nag about Ian Holloway.
> 
> I can picture him winning at Wembley and I can't shake his gurning mug from my mind.



Nah you'll go out to us super foxes. going up going up.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2010)

Fourth place will do us nicely - this has to be the highest we've achieved for decades - and there's still the play offs to come!

Shame about the Swans.

*guffaw


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2010)

See you next weekend, boyos


----------



## badlands (May 2, 2010)

pastieburt said:


> Nah you'll go out to us super foxes. going up going up.



beaten you twice this year with our second team.

you have to come to CCS for second leg.

you have no fucking chance


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2010)

badlands said:


> beaten you twice this year with our second team.
> 
> you have to come to CCS for second leg.
> 
> you have no fucking chance



LOL


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 2, 2010)

You'll never make the station


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 3, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> 2-0 down now.
> 
> It's a strange feeling not to be too bothered. Different to last year anyhoo, because that was fucking rubbish.



I dont think anyone in the stadium was bothered. Whole place was bumping with a full on party atmosphere.

"Two nil down but we dont give a fuck, cos we're cardiff city and we're going up" 

Massive roar went up when the other scores were flashed on scoreboard. Schadenfrude en mass


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 3, 2010)

Semi Final ticketing arrangements

sounds fair to me


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 3, 2010)

the swansea result comes through on


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2010)

"ambassadors"


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 3, 2010)

Anyone on here likely to have an away spare? I'm going even without ticket, but it would help if I had one. I've done enough games, just not an ambo

Cheers boys


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 3, 2010)

deadline for season tickets extended.

you can also pay in installments 

this is more than a little annoying, i had to call in a few favours to pay for mine up front before the last deadline 

almost as annoying as the fact that they had sold my seat to someone else 

never mind, done now


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 4, 2010)

LEICESTER AWAY SOLD OUT


----------



## editor (May 5, 2010)

We're in court today at 10.30am:



> Cardiff City football club are due in the High Court later to face a final demand for a £1.9m debt which must be paid to avoid a winding-up order.
> 
> The club has already had the order adjourned three times with regard to a £1.9m HM Revenue and Customs bill.
> 
> ...



*fingers crossed


----------



## rapattaque (May 5, 2010)

You may or may not know that i work for Sky Bet. Leaving the morality of working for Murdoch aside, our liabilities department as just had a scouse sounding Anthony Gerrard with a Welsh address ring up and ask to put money on Dave Jone's becoming next West Ham manager. 
Obviously it might mean nothing, he might just be a compulsive gambler for all we know, and there are far more important things going on at the moment, but thought y'all might be interested nonetheless!


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> You may or may not know that i work for Sky Bet. Leaving the morality of working for Murdoch aside, our liabilities department as just had a scouse sounding Anthony Gerrard with a Welsh address ring up and ask to put money on Dave Jone's becoming next West Ham manager.
> Obviously it might mean nothing, he might just be a compulsive gambler for all we know, and there are far more important things going on at the moment, but thought y'all might be interested nonetheless!



There are rumours doing the rounds on west ham sites saying the very same thing.

It's an odd one.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2010)

If he leaves, some of the 'fans' who have been on his back all season should take a long hard look at their behaviour.

He's the best manager we've had for years.


----------



## rapattaque (May 5, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> You may or may not know that i work for Sky Bet. Leaving the morality of working for Murdoch aside, our liabilities department as just had a scouse sounding Anthony Gerrard with a Welsh address ring up and ask to put money on Dave Jone's becoming next West Ham manager.
> Obviously it might mean nothing, he might just be a compulsive gambler for all we know, and there are far more important things going on at the moment, but thought y'all might be interested nonetheless!



We didn't let him put the bet on by the way.


----------



## rapattaque (May 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> There are rumours doing the rounds on west ham sites saying the very same thing.
> 
> It's an odd one.



Agreed.


----------



## g force (May 5, 2010)

editor said:


> We're in court today at 10.30am:
> 
> 
> *fingers crossed



Exactly how dodgy is this new investor? Seems to me a touch of the Portsmouth here..."we're getting money soon from a new guy, honest". That and Peter Risdale is involved and he's a tosser


----------



## rapattaque (May 5, 2010)

editor said:


> If he leaves, some of the 'fans' who have been on his back all season should take a long hard look at their behaviour.
> 
> He's the best manager we've had for years.



Definitely agreed.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> We didn't let him put the bet on by the way.



How much did he want to place?


----------



## badlands (May 5, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> We didn't let him put the bet on by the way.



If I ring up will I get on?

(whats the odds?)


----------



## rapattaque (May 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> There are rumours doing the rounds on west ham sites saying the very same thing.
> 
> It's an odd one.



If we go up though, then potentially with our new investment, we'll be on a better footing than the Irons. Either way, my missuss and all her family are Hammers so Dave Jones will still be in my life one way or another.


----------



## rapattaque (May 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> How much did he want to place?



Not sure, more than we were willing to take, 3 or 4 figures at a guess. The liability for the market is £2000 so anything more than few hundred quid we wouldn't take.



badlands said:


> If I ring up will I get on?
> 
> 
> (whats the odds?)



The market is suspended at the moment but they may let you if you ring. He's 3/1 in from 10/1 yesterday, but Steve McLaren is still favourite 5/4. That might change shortly though. You might be better advised, to try another bookie too as they might not have seen any money for it yet.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> If we go up though, then potentially with our new investment, we'll be on a better footing than the Irons.






Where have I heard that before?


----------



## rapattaque (May 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> Where have I heard that before?





Optimism can't hurt!


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> The market is suspended at the moment but they may let you if you ring. He's 3/1 in from 10/1 yesterday, but Steve McLaren is still favourite 5/4. That might change shortly though. You might be better advised, to try another bookie too as they might not have seen any money for it yet.



I think, when somebody checked the other day, Sky were the only people running odds for him.  He was 12/1 at that point though.

I'd be surprised if it was true.  Surely he'd want to wait and see if Cardiff get promoted first?  The rumour was that the Dorrans bid was from the "new manager" (you know, the one zola said he knew nothing about.)

McLaren has said he's not interested.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Optimism can't hurt!



Au contraire rodders.  Au contraire.  Optimism is the only thing that hurts.


----------



## rapattaque (May 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> I think, when somebody checked the other day, Sky were the only people running odds for him.  He was 12/1 at that point though.
> 
> I'd be surprised if it was true.  Surely he'd want to wait and see if Cardiff get promoted first?  The rumour was that the Dorrans bid was from the "new manager" (you know, the one zola said he knew nothing about.)
> 
> McLaren has said he's not interested.



It's all pretty bizarre with manager markets. All we tend to have to go on is to keep a look out for patterns, tip offs, players or managaers like Gerrard putting bets on or lots of new accounts being opened in South Wales and the like. What the managers themselves say doesn't really help that much.

You'd think he'd stick with Cardiff to see what happens though. Unless Gerrard has some sort of a master plan which involves heading own goals in the play-offs to make sure we don't...


----------



## rapattaque (May 5, 2010)

We've got a final final final final adjournment until middle of June.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 5, 2010)

Am excited about Sunday now, but mainly nervous

So far I have a ticket in the home end. Still hoping for an away one, how many of us on here going? Least I'm in the ground to see it for myself


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 6, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Am excited about Sunday now, but mainly nervous
> 
> So far I have a ticket in the home end. Still hoping for an away one, how many of us on here going? Least I'm in the ground to see it for myself



More tickets available and restrictions on away game qualifications lifted


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 6, 2010)

Cheers Clint I have snapped one up, can't believe they gave us 1000 extra tickets it will be fucking noisy now


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 6, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Cheers Clint I have snapped one up, can't believe they gave us 1000 extra tickets it will be fucking noisy now



it has not gone down well with the home fans


----------



## 1927 (May 8, 2010)

If anybody isn't travelling to the game tomorrow there will be a few of us, me Badlands and I guess Infidel castro, in the Cayo if anybody else wants to come along.


----------



## Gromit (May 8, 2010)

I'm travelling. 

I'm also worried by Bkackpool. No signs off their win streak ending so far. 

1-0 and you fucked it up Forest.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I'm travelling.
> 
> I'm also worried by Bkackpool. No signs off their win streak ending so far.
> 
> 1-0 and you fucked it up Forest.



No need to worry about Ian Holloway


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I'm travelling.
> 
> I'm also worried by Bkackpool. No signs off their win streak ending so far.
> 
> 1-0 and you fucked it up Forest.



Why worry about Blackpool? You won't be playing them again until next season.


----------



## badlands (May 8, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Why worry about Blackpool? You won't be playing them again until next season.



you are getting on my nerves


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2010)

badlands said:


> you are getting on my nerves



Just wait until we knock you out... I'll be _unbearable_ then


----------



## badlands (May 8, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Just wait until we knock you out... I'll be _unbearable_ then



Keith Weller.

Tights.


----------



## Gromit (May 8, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Why worry about Blackpool? You won't be playing them again until next season.



Because I've never ever ever been worried about Leicester. Not for a single moment. 

Hope you arent insulted by that but its the truth. 

Oh wait no, I've got that wrong. I do hope you are insulted


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Because I've never ever ever been worried about Leicester. Not for a single moment.
> 
> Hope you arent insulted by that but its the truth.
> 
> Oh wait no, I've got that wrong. I do hope you are insulted



That seems a little stupid, seeing as we've matched you on points and have better form than you. And a better pedigree. And are a much better side than Blackpool. 

But then you are the bloke that thought Cardiff was a sleeping giant, so I probably shouldn't put too much faith in your views


----------



## editor (May 8, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> That seems a little stupid, seeing as we've matched you on points and have better form than you. And a better pedigree. And are a much better side than Blackpool.


So seem to be very confused and are taking vast torrents of shite.

The FACTS are that in terms of form, your lot aren't doing as well as you think. In fact, you're doing the _worst_ out of Cardiff and Blackpool.

Coca-Cola Football League Championship
2009-2010 Season Domestic Stats to 22-May-10 inclusive
Record in Last 8 Matches Overall

1    Newcastle United 
2    Blackpool 
3    Bristol City 
4    Cardiff City 
5    West Bromwich Albion 
6    Leicester City 

http://stats.football365.com/dom/ENG/D1/oform.html

*Feel* the pwnage!


----------



## 1927 (May 8, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Why worry about Blackpool? You won't be playing them again until next season.



I agree, Forest will come back in the home leg!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2010)

editor said:


> So seem to be very confused and are taking vast torrents of shite.
> 
> The FACTS are that in terms of form, your lot aren't doing as well as you think. In fact, you're doing the _worst_ out of Cardiff and Blackpool.
> 
> ...



Let's re-do those stats over the last 5 games. Or the last 46. We better or match you on both of those.

Lies, damn lies and statistics.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> I agree, Forest will come back in the home leg!



So you agree that you'll be playing Blackpool in Championship next season? Fair play


----------



## badlands (May 8, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> So you agree that you'll be playing Blackpool in Championship next season? Fair play



you are *REALLY* getting on my nerves.

we have beaten you twice this season.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Let's re-do those stats over the last 5 games. Or the last 46. We better or match you on both of those.
> 
> Lies, damn lies and statistics.


How about the form for the last four or six games, both home and away?

http://stats.checkyourodds.co.uk/Championship-Form-Guide-Home.php
http://stats.checkyourodds.co.uk/Championship-Form-Guide-Away.php

Oops! Cardiff are above Leicester *every time*. 

And, of course, we finished the season a whole *three points* above you, despite not even bothering for the last game! And we scored more goals.

Take your pwnage like a man!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 8, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> So you agree that you'll be playing Blackpool in Championship next season? Fair play



Our hero






and your hero...


----------



## phildwyer (May 9, 2010)

1927 said:


> If anybody isn't travelling to the game tomorrow there will be a few of us, me Badlands and I guess Infidel castro, in the Cayo if anybody else wants to come along.



I'll be with you in spirit.  I'm going down the "Soccer Pub" (yes that really is its name).  Biggest game in my lifetime, this.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

editor said:


> And, of course, we finished the season a whole *three points* above you



No you didn't 

 We finished level on points - you had a slightly better goal difference!



editor said:


> Take your pwnage like a man!



No, you take yours


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Our hero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Swap this pumpkin for a fox, and you'll see a realistic view on the play-off semi-final.






Tenuous? Never!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

I'm excited.

We're going to need to do a hatchet job on Andy King. That'll force them out wide where Whitts and Burke prowl. I reckon DJ probably knows this already, mind.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I'm excited.
> 
> We're going to need to do a hatchet job on Andy King. That'll force them out wide where Whitts and Burke prowl. I reckon DJ probably knows this already, mind.



Dirty, dirty Cardiff


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Dirty, dirty Cardiff


Have you had to huddle into the Cardiff thread because no one else here gives a fuck about boring, boring Leicester?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

editor said:


> Have you had to huddle into the Cardiff thread because no one else here gives a fuck about boring, boring Leicester?



There's about 4 of us on here. The mightiest band of warriors you ever did see.

And see above, your 'stats' were wrong, we finished level on points with you. You just shaded us on goal difference.

Truth be told, I'm nervous. On your day, you're a better side than us. It all comes down to whether you'll bottle it or not.

My real concern is whether lack of promotion means we'll kiss goodbye to Nigel Pearson and lots of our younger players (King, Hobbs, Fryatt, etc) - he's surely the most promising young manager in the game right now.


----------



## badlands (May 9, 2010)

rumour has it that Gerard is injured.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

Bullshit aside, I've got a lot of time for Leicester. 

I've been semi following their fortunes due my association with Pastieburt, who posts here sometimes. I even forked out 25 quid for a signed and framed photo of Ade Akinbiyi in his Leicester pomp as an Xmas gift for him.

Since the O'Neil era ended the poor bastards have had a succession of numpty managers who've made decisions like paying a million quid for Trevor Benjimin or having a central defensive partnership with a combined age of 76. Then you've got Mandaric sacking Mad dog Allen just after a 4-1 win and Holloway predicting a play off finish when they were in the bottom 4 of the league in February. It's hard not to feel for Leicester.

Plus they gave a home to my favourite comedy keeper of all time in Kasey Keller.

Just a shame we've got to beat them. Hey ho.


----------



## strung out (May 9, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I even forked out 25 quid for a signed and framed photo of Ade Akinbiyi in his Leicester pomp as an Xmas gift for him.



you don't like your mate then?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

strung_out said:


> you don't like your mate then?



He's still got it, pride of place, above his bed.


----------



## pastieburt (May 9, 2010)

editor said:


> Have you had to huddle into the Cardiff thread because no one else here gives a fuck about boring, boring Leicester?



I do, And i can say the super foxes will win.


----------



## pastieburt (May 9, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> He's still got it, pride of place, above his bed.



Aye, it is still there.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

Solano starts at left back for Leicester.

This is good news


----------



## pastieburt (May 9, 2010)

Darcy Blake in centre defence, this is good news for us foxes.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

Bothroyd's having a good game.


----------



## prunus (May 9, 2010)

Can I just say:

COME ON LESTOH!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

The post!

Bastard


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

Half time 0-0

Happy bunny so far.


----------



## prunus (May 9, 2010)

Hmm.

We'll still win it.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

prunus said:


> Hmm.
> 
> We'll still win it.



I agree. I think we will.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

We're looking great for a win so far, but the Foxes' fans next to me positively insist that they will "come on strong" in the second half.

Fuck that! Come on Cardiff!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

We usually have a duff half and then 'come on strong' once Pearson reshuffles.

Cardiff's game to win so far.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Should have been a penalty on two counts...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Leicester starting to dominate.

I guess Bothroyd will be taken off soon.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

Wonder what I can get for Bothroyd to score now?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

Richie Wellens is having a breakdown


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Fuck


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2010)

raaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

Heh-he.

Brilliant free kick and he pissed off the Leicester support too.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

Fucking magnificent goal!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Oh, Matty


----------



## prunus (May 9, 2010)

Balls.


----------



## prunus (May 9, 2010)

Double fucking balls.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

I fancy us in the return leg, actually. Pressure off.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

That's two penalties


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Great save.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Three fucking handballs in the area...


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2010)

oooh


----------



## prunus (May 9, 2010)

Off the fucking line.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I fancy us in the return leg, actually. Pressure off.



Heh-he.

Lucky for Leicester that Whittingham scored that goal, eh?


----------



## prunus (May 9, 2010)

Right.  We'll have them at their place.


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2010)

ahhh


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Heh-he.
> 
> Lucky for Leicester that Whittingham scored that goal, eh?



I'd rather it was 1-0 Leicester, but there's a lot on your shoulders now - it's yours to lose.

Fair play, Cardiff. A deserved win.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'd rather it was 1-0 Leicester, but there's a lot on your shoulders now - it's yours to lose.
> 
> Fair play, Cardiff. A deserved win.



I agree.

Leicester are no mugs. Still a lot to do on Wednesday.


----------



## pastieburt (May 9, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I agree.
> 
> Leicester are no mugs. Still a lot to do on Wednesday.



Cheating wankers.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

pastieburt said:


> Cheating wankers.



Ah, if we're being honest, 1 was a clear pen, one was halfy halfy, and the other wasn't a pen.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Ah, Peter Whittingham is sweet. He sounds like a first job estate agent


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, if we're being honest, 1 was a clear pen, one was halfy halfy, and the other wasn't a pen.



if this... if that.

Leicester were lucky to finish with ten men on the pitch ... Boothroyd was on for goal when the last man took his legs away.

But no piont moaning, the referee's decision is final.


----------



## pauld (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, if we're being honest, 1 was a clear pen, one was halfy halfy, and the other wasn't a pen.



all three were NOT pens - Jay Bothroyd was, as usual, penalised throughout the game by a ref who seems to have believed what others say about him.

Cardiff were much the better team today and totally deserved it, but there is still much to do. CCS will be rocking on Wednesday.


----------



## 1927 (May 9, 2010)

FWIW my opinion is that Hudson, despite the doubts of badlands at the start, was MoM for cardiff, with Marshall a very close second. DJ had balls the size of melons to keep Jay on the filed after the booking and the non-booking, I wa screaming for McCormack at that point.

I dont think the McNuaghton hand ball was a pen.He had his back to the ball and it his his arm.

A great game, two good sides, but Cardiff were better.


----------



## 1927 (May 9, 2010)

pauld said:


> all three were NOT pens - Jay Bothroyd was, as usual, penalised throughout the game by a ref who seems to have believed what others say about him.
> 
> Cardiff were much the better team today and totally deserved it, but there is still much to do. CCS will be rocking on Wednesday.



What is it with Jay?

He gets climbed over every game and gets nothing from refsm but as soon as soon as he gives the same out he gets a card!


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I fancy us in the return leg, actually. Pressure off.


Even the Leicester fans I was watching the game with LOL'd at that daft bit of spin! How can losing at home in their most important match for years equate to _less_ pressure for the second leg?


----------



## 1927 (May 9, 2010)

I think Chris Filter has been spouting his bollox on Youtube.




			
				2834CSKAC said:
			
		

> Ohh Leicester City , Leicester City FC are by far the greatest team the world has ever seen !!! - fluke goal !! leicester were all over ya . Leicester will beat u at ur shitty stadium!! 43 minutes ago


----------



## badlands (May 9, 2010)

pastieburt said:


> Darcy Blake in centre defence, this is good news for us foxes.



do you feel a twat


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

editor said:


> Even the Leicester fans I was watching the game with LOL'd at that daft bit of spin! How can losing at home in their most important match for years equate to _less_ pressure for the second leg?



How is it daft? There's more pressure on you now. We've already fucked up, no-one expects us to go through.


----------



## pauld (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> How is it daft? There's more pressure on you now. We've already fucked up, no-one expects us to go through.



give it up fella, outplayed today - you will be trounced on wednesday...


----------



## badlands (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> How is it daft? There's more pressure on you now. We've already fucked up, no-one expects us to go through.



jesus, do you ever back down?

we outplayed you today.

you cant even sell all your tickets for our home match.

Bottlers.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 9, 2010)

Leicester might want to check their goal post out, i am sure i can here one of them breaking here with the force of


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

No wonder everyone hates Cardiff! I said you outplayed us, I'm just pointing out that there's more pressure on you than us in the next leg.


----------



## badlands (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> No wonder everyone hates Cardiff! I said you outplayed us, I'm just pointing out that there's more pressure on you than us in the next leg.



should have shut up before,

no?

(with your inane ramblings)


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> No wonder everyone hates Cardiff!


No they don't.


ChrisFilter said:


> I'm just pointing out that there's  more pressure on you than us in the next leg.


No there's not.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm just pointing out that there's more pressure on you than us in the next leg.





You have to come from 1-goal down, away from home. With a 60 million quid prize at stake, I'd say the pressure is on you to perform.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

Oh you beauty!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

Let's not let this get nasty then, eh? 

Leicester are more than capable of turning up in Cardiff and putting in a shift. Howard will be back and Fryatt will probably start. I'm expecting 'Kitchen Sink' stuff from Leicester on Wednesday as it's their only hope. As today showed, they're vulnerable at the back when the commit men forward so I'm hoping McCormack gets a start and we can use his pace to counter. If Gerrard is back I'd like to see Blake switched to a holding role where he can kick and grind.

The longer Leicester are in the tie the more it will suit them.


----------



## 1927 (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> No wonder everyone hates Cardiff! I said you outplayed us, I'm just pointing out that there's more pressure on you than us in the next leg.



If you search you will find a thread started by Strung Out where he believed that everyone hated  and when it went to  avote it turned out that it wasn't the case at all!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

> The longer Leicester are in the tie the more it will suit them.



I don't know why I said this. It's blatantly obvious. I suppose it was for dramatic effect.

Just makes me look a bit of a div in the end I suppose


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> You have to come from 1-goal down, away from home. With a 60 million quid prize at stake, I'd say the pressure is on you to perform.



Of course, but we're the underdog. It's yours to lose now. 

You narky bunch


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Of course, but we're the underdog.



You always were. Nothing has changed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Ok, how can I put this... I'm no longer nervous about the tie. If we'd won 1-0, I would be. You get me? It's Cardiff's win in my head, we've got nowt to lose.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> t's Cardiff's win in my head, we've got nowt to lose.


Apart from the game and the chance of giving your club the biggest lift its had in years.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Of course, but we're the underdog. It's yours to lose now.
> 
> You narky bunch


Hang on - earlier on you were making out you were the form favourites, easily outperforming Cardiff, and now you're claiming to have been the underdogs?

Make yer mind up, squire!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> You get me?



I get you.

I just can't see Pearson dealing with it. You've got to go forward and bring the game to Cardiff, but that's when you look at your most ropey. We could've won the tie today if we'd tucked away our chances. All of them were when Leicester were chucking men forward.

What's the plan?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I get you.
> 
> I just can't see Pearson dealing with it. You've got to go forward and bring the game to Cardiff, but that's when you look at your most ropey. We could've won the tie today if we'd tucked away our chances. All of them were when Leicester were chucking men forward.
> 
> What's the plan?



Dunno - it's as you say. We concede few and score few. If we throw people forward we'll be exposed. And our forwards don't tuck enough away.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 9, 2010)

Away end (the stand itself, not just the denizens of cool in it) was literally BOUNCING

Loving it

Boys, cool heads. Remember Stoke

I thought LCFC v poor today, Waghorn isolated, midfield ineffectual. 

We could have had more, Hudsion Mom (good call 1927) 

See you Weds, what a ride


----------



## badlands (May 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Dunno - it's as you say. We concede few and score few. If we throw people forward we'll be exposed. And our forwards don't tuck enough away.



and you're a bit crap

maybe


----------



## strung out (May 9, 2010)

don't bother chris, the cardiff lot are the most precious, defensive and small minded lot on here. i get what you're saying.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 9, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Remember Stoke



I do.

Let's get the job done before we start crowing.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 9, 2010)

strung_out said:


> don't bother chris, the cardiff lot are the most precious, defensive and small minded lot on here. i get what you're saying.



Are we? I cant comment, i dont do a lot of trolling around other team threads .. but i can think of a few real knob heads that have stuck their ore in here.

"1, 2, 
3, 4, 5,
if you want to stay alive,
KEEP OFF THE CARDIFF THREAD!"


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 9, 2010)

If You Like
A Lot of Fighting
At Your Football
Join Our Thread


----------



## badlands (May 9, 2010)

strung_out said:


> don't bother chris, the cardiff lot are the most precious, defensive and small minded lot on here. i get what you're saying.



interesting


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

Woke up this morning 
and my flick knife was gone
oh-oh-oh 
bovver in the Cardiff thread


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 9, 2010)

God Dread you are so small-minded


----------



## badlands (May 9, 2010)

Hudson MOM

(that shut me up)

balls of almighty by DJ to keep Bothroyd on

and it ain't over yet


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

badlands said:


> Hudson MOM
> 
> (that shut me up)
> 
> ...


Absolutely. We got a great result, but we could still lose it. Either way it was great to see Cardiff go for attacking football at Leicester. Some teams would have shut up shop and shoved every one into defence.


----------



## badlands (May 9, 2010)

editor said:


> Absolutely. We got a great result, but we could still lose it. Either way it was great to see Cardiff go for attacking football at Leicester. Some teams would have shut up shop and shoved every one into defence.



DJ don't shut up shop.

We ain't the jacks.


----------



## pauld (May 9, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Let's not let this get nasty then, eh?
> 
> Leicester are more than capable of turning up in Cardiff and putting in a shift. Howard will be back and Fryatt will probably start. I'm expecting 'Kitchen Sink' stuff from Leicester on Wednesday as it's their only hope. As today showed, they're vulnerable at the back when the commit men forward so I'm hoping McCormack gets a start and we can use his pace to counter. If Gerrard is back I'd like to see Blake switched to a holding role where he can kick and grind.
> 
> The longer Leicester are in the tie the more it will suit them.



No-one's getting carried away, we have all been here before, BUT we owned Leicester today, and will put them out of their misery in the first half on Wednesday. 

Matty Fryatt is clearly not fit, otherwise he would have been on from the start.

get the job done B birds, we have a date with destiny.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 10, 2010)

Fryatt isn't that good, anyway.

You certainly deserved the win, but you didn't 'own' us.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2010)

badlands said:


> DJ don't shut up shop.
> 
> We ain't the jacks.



He used to try. 

Then one day I think he realised our defence ain't good enough to play that way. Since that day we've been playing full attack football (putting on strikers not defenders when we are leading) which imo is the best form of defence.


----------



## phildwyer (May 10, 2010)

What are the rules again?  Is it away goals count double, no extra time, straight to penalties if even after 90 mins?


----------



## strung out (May 10, 2010)

no away goals rule in play offs, there can be extra time.


----------



## Rapzilla (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of any pubs that will be showing the 2nd leg tomorrow in Central London or will the Europa Cup final dominate everywhere? Obviously I could watch it in the Sports Cafe I find that place a bit soulless.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2010)

Not central I know, but it'll be on at the Hottenanny in Brixton and maybe the Dogstar.


----------



## Rapzilla (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Editor, I live on Shakespeare Road so either would have been ideal for me, sadly my friend who is a Cardiff fan is coming from out of town and needs it to be central for a quick getaway.


----------



## 1927 (May 11, 2010)

Rapzilla said:


> Thanks Editor, I live on Shakespeare Road so either would have been ideal for me, sadly my friend who is a Cardiff fan is coming from out of town and needs it to be central for a quick getaway.


Surely when we win he'll be putting aside any thought of a quick getaway and is more likely to be looking for several more beers and a bed for the night!


----------



## Onket (May 11, 2010)

Interesting to see in the paper the other day that the Dave Jones was agreeing with Chrisfilter.

Pressure on Cardiff for the 2nd leg.


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2010)

Blackpool awaits, it seems.


----------



## 1927 (May 11, 2010)

Onket said:


> Interesting to see in the paper the other day that the Dave Jones was agreeing with Chrisfilter.
> 
> Pressure on Cardiff for the 2nd leg.



He's bound to say that tho. He aint gonna come out and say its all over.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 11, 2010)

I am proper nervous

ETA Caerdydd 1800 bring it on


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2010)

Thank you Blackpool,

thank you.

There will now be no complacency down the CCS.

We now have all have been reminded that this isn't over.

Its gonna be rocking.

*Welcome to hell.*


----------



## 1927 (May 11, 2010)

Blackpool may well be a harder challenge than Forest may have presented, IF we get to Wembley. But atleast Earnie wont be coming back to haunt us!


----------



## Biffo (May 11, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow night boys. My 10th match this season. So far it's 5 wins and 4 draws. 

Would be a bad night for my unbeaten record to end. I'll take a dull 0-0 to be honest.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 12, 2010)

Dull 0-0 I would bite your hand off!

For 4-0, Whitts, Chops (2) and Jay, all in the first ten minutes, I would bite my own hand off!

Biggest day in the history of our beloved football club


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2010)

I told you that Bkackpool was the danger team. Last night showed just how dangerous. 

I still want a good result tonight though and we'll see what we can manage against them in the big stadium, that we seem to see so much of lately. I'm almost getting bored of the place tbh


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

You've won as far as I'm concerned - no pressure - just gonna enjoy tonight. If we go out, well, it's be an amazing season and I'm made up with how well the club is being run. I just hope we can keep Pearson because building on this season's success could see us contending the automatics. 

Good luck, gents.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 12, 2010)

Argh - how am I going to concentrate in work today?! 11 hours to go.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 12, 2010)

Should City get through, the FA Cup experience allied to Blackpool having no chance of playing as well as as last night again, means that I'd EXPECT City to win.  But that's mostly bravado talking.  Good luck City, and my thoughts go out to the old-timer, Badlands.  I know how much this means to you mate .  And to all the other paying fans and old-timers, may your nerve be strong and your excitement unquenchable.


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

If 'the beast' plays Leicester will have a goal start


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 12, 2010)

Working at home this mornign, not at all effectively. Bag of nerves, I am literally shaking, 30 years man and boy following those clowns, leads to this day. 

Gonna knock off at midday and jump up and down in the living room for three hours 'til my lift arrives (he's only bloddy Leicester)

We need to make the place rock tonight like never before, we have the team, we have a chance, we need the fans. I think it's gonna be fantastic

I assume Ross in for Burke? Let's just play our game

Chapter from 6, with the most nervous wired fucked-up collection of cool-assed dudes you ever did spy

To City fans all over the place, including those of you who can't go tonight, I salute you

Hey Ho Let's Go We're Cardff City Superstars


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> the old-timer, Badlands. .


----------



## editor (May 12, 2010)

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 12, 2010)

badlands said:


>



Take it as the compliment it was meant to be, you bugger


----------



## strung out (May 12, 2010)

come on city!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

The real battle, nicest kit, has already been won by Leicester btw.


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> He's bound to say that tho. He aint gonna come out and say its all over.



I see. So it's fine for your manager to say it- and you agree with him saying it.

But a fan of the opposition saying exactly the same thing is quite rightly ridiculed for it.


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

I'm assuming that our penalty takers (if they are on the pitch) will be Whitts, McCormack, Jay and Chops

but who else would take one?

I'd go for Kennedy and his sweet left foot,

please don't let Mcphail take one.

Not that it will come to that obviously.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 12, 2010)

Badlands I thinjk he meant loyal supporter of long-standing, innit

Will the shop be busy at 6pm if I chip down there before the boozer?

Penalties? Me I'll fucking lace one for the boys


----------



## editor (May 12, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> The real battle, nicest kit, has already been won by Leicester btw.


Straws. Clutching at.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

editor said:


> Straws. Clutching at.



This has to be the least bantery football thread that's ever existed


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Will the shop be busy at 6pm if I chip down there before the boozer?



I think they're selling off shirts for a tenner down there.

So I reckon it could be a bit busy even at 6.


----------



## strung out (May 12, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> This has to be the least bantery football thread that's ever existed



cardiff fans can't take banter, the bunch of sad fucks


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> cardiff fans can't take banter



They are a little po-faced, yeah.


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> cardiff fans can't take banter, the bunch of sad fucks



you get wound up

and you don't do winding up very well

(I've invented a tongue twister)


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 12, 2010)

strung_out said:


> cardiff fans can't take banter, the bunch of sad fucks



Cheer up son


----------



## strung out (May 12, 2010)

badlands said:


> you get wound up
> 
> and you don't do winding up very well
> 
> (I've invented a tongue twister)


----------



## editor (May 12, 2010)

strung_out said:
			
		

> cardiff fans can't take banter, the bunch of sad fucks


Lol. What a desperate, attention seeking arse you are today!

Anyway, back to something of interest- tonight's game.

I just had a terrible vision: penalties!

Noo! We gotta thump 'em out with style!


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

Bristolian buffoon's bollocks banter belies belief.

there that's better.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 12, 2010)

Don't want to sound cocky but I think we should comfortably beat them tonight.  On way tot ticket office now, ordered my tickets last Friday yet they still haven't arrived.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 12, 2010)

Setting off now, M4 is fucked!


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

It's monsooning here


----------



## 1927 (May 12, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Working at home this mornign, not at all effectively. Bag of nerves, I am literally shaking, 30 years man and boy following those clowns, leads to this day.
> 
> Gonna knock off at midday and jump up and down in the living room for three hours 'til my lift arrives (he's only bloddy Leicester)
> 
> ...


You drinking with Rubber Buccaneer and his mates then!!


----------



## strung out (May 12, 2010)

aaaanyway. i'm hoping for a holloway/leicester grudge match in the final. wouldn't be too unhappy to see blackpool beat cardiff in the final either though.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)

Onket said:


> I see. So it's fine for your manager to say it- and you agree with him saying it.
> 
> But a fan of the opposition saying exactly the same thing is quite rightly ridiculed for it.


fuck


ChrisFilter said:


> This has to be the least bantery football thread that's ever existed


right 


strung_out said:


> cardiff fans can't take banter, the bunch of sad fucks



off!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 12, 2010)

from UAF


> Hi all,
> 
> A few weeks back a group of UAF activists 'Bluebirds Against the Nazis', successfully leafleted the last Cardiff City home game of the season to help organise for the 5 June demo against the WDL plans to come to Cardiff.
> 
> ...



I have a telephone number if anyone interested, not posting it here though


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2010)

ddraig said:


> fuck
> 
> right
> 
> ...



Usual standards of banter there, from draig.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

It's gonna be a cracker


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

Crikey. We're onto a hiding I fear.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

That's better.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)




----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

COME ON!


----------



## agricola (May 12, 2010)

thats a shit goal to concede, bluebirds


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

Fucking yes!!!!! :d:d:d


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

Jesus Christ. What a half. Come on Leicester. Fucking come on


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

Fucking YES!!!!!!!


----------



## strung out (May 12, 2010)

come on city!


----------



## agricola (May 12, 2010)

what on earth is going on?  leicester should be three or four up, cardiff have been awful all second half.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

Way offside


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2010)

And this isn't even the final.

Why is it always like this?  I hate being a Leicester supporter.


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2010)

Remember Walshy against Derby.  Remember Claridge - twice.  Remember Ian Marshall in Madrid.  We're fucking brilliant.  C'mon Leicester!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

Indeed. 

Whatever happens, they've done us proud tonight.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2010)

Whoever goes through it's been a magnificent game. My nerves!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

editor said:


> Whoever goes through it's been a magnificent game. My nerves!



Indeed.


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

How was that not a red?!?!


----------



## agricola (May 12, 2010)

Chopra is a very lucky man indeed


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

Nasty, nasty play.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)

just got back from pub! fucking hell! couldn't afford to stay there for extra time 

wharra match


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2010)

Can't watch.


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2010)

Fuck.


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2010)

Good luck everyone, on both sides.

What a match.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)

prunus said:


> Fuck.



off our thread scummers!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

I've never loved the thought of away goals more. Here we go with pens. 

I love you, Leicester. Whatever happens you've done us proud.


----------



## softybabe (May 12, 2010)

Come on Cardiff!


----------



## xes (May 12, 2010)

Been a cracking game has this  

Shame that it's going to be decided with pens


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

i just got sick in my mouth with filter's mushy words about the foxes.....

squeaky bum time eh? here's nobby...


----------



## agricola (May 12, 2010)

thats a spectaculary shit penalty


----------



## softybabe (May 12, 2010)

Brillant save!!!  I was chanting .....save it!


----------



## Balbi (May 12, 2010)

fuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2010)

Damn.

Well done Leicester.  We love you.


----------



## softybabe (May 12, 2010)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

bluebirds!?


----------



## agricola (May 12, 2010)

well done bluebirds!  and lol @ everyone jumping over the prostrate waghorn!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 12, 2010)

What a horrible penalty that 4th one was.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)

OMG!


----------



## agricola (May 12, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> What a horrible penalty that 4th one was.



its the worst penalty i have ever seen, worse even than berbatov's against us in the semi last season, or that getafe one when pepe got sent off.  what on earth was he thinking?


----------



## Balbi (May 12, 2010)

Poor Waghorn, he actually fell to bits Kermorgant needs a kicking imo.


----------



## pastieburt (May 12, 2010)

What was that twat doing? I could take a better penalty than that. Well done hope you win the final.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 12, 2010)

agricola said:


> its the worst penalty i have ever seen, worse even than berbatov's against us in the semi last season, or that getafe one when pepe got sent off.  what on earth was he thinking?



I bet i know what he's thinking right now, that twat.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

Well done, Cardiff. 

I wouldn't swap being a Leicester fan for anything, mind. 

Automatics for us next season, should Pearson stay.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

Result aside, what a remarkable game.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)

indeed young filter indeed it was


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2010)

Okay this time I WAS scared. 



Good game both teams. Lots of heart shown.


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

sorry Chrisfilter and Pastieburt

that was horrible


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)

badlands said:


> sorry Chrisfilter and Pastieburt
> 
> that was horrible



 awwww bless


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

ddraig said:


> awwww bless



Sshhh

I was being nice


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

I forgot how offside Chopra was. 

Kermorgant and the linesman for the chop.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

Mark Kennedy - what a nice guy.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)

some decent pics ere
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8679029.stm


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

you gave us a good go

we won

and we'll batter Blackpool


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 12, 2010)

I love the smell of Wembley in the morning.

Easy to say now, but hats off to Leicester. Tricky bastards. Howard played a blinder. I can't believe Wellens only got 4 yellows tonight.

Holloway's going to be a tricky fucker.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)




----------



## badlands (May 12, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I love the smell of Wembley in the morning.
> 
> Easy to say now, but hats off to Leicester. Tricky bastards. Howard played a blinder. I can't believe Wellens only got 4 yellows tonight.
> 
> Holloway's going to be a tricky fucker.



we battered QPR

sort of


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)

fair play to anyone who was there
was outside leafleting for an hour before match then went to pub in canton for game but ran out of cash so left and had to rely on radio and net for extra time and pens 

well done bluebirds!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 12, 2010)

ddraig said:


> fair play to anyone who was there
> was outside leafleting for an hour before match then went to pub in canton for game but ran out of cash so left and had to rely on radio and net for extra time and pens
> 
> well done bluebirds!



Just had a fucking power cut 2 mins after they won on penalty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only back on  now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I forgot how offside Chopra was.
> 
> Kermorgant and the linesman for the chop.


hard luck mate. i reckon it's blackpool and the turncoat anyway.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Just had a fucking power cut 2 mins after they won on penalty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Only back on  now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYy



yay mate!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 12, 2010)

ddraig said:


> yay mate!



missed you tonight!! the tension was massive BUT YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 12, 2010)

Highlights on BBC wales at five past the witching hour


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 13, 2010)

ticketing details already published
http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2050950,00.html


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2010)

Fuck fuck fuck.

Just got home.

What a game.That was seriously exciting. If that new stadium of ours stands for another 100 years it might never have another night like that.

Whatever happens at Wembley it has been an amazing season. Well done boys, DJ, and as unpopular as this will be thank you Peter Ridsdale for everything you did for us. You may have screwed us over, but sometimes the ends justify the means and in the cold light of day what you did was all about tonight and without you we wouldn't be going to Wembley and people should remember that.


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2010)

Should have added that my MoM tonight was Mcphail.


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Mark Kennedy - what a nice guy.



Only just seen it on highlights. The man is a fucking legend. Was more concerened about Waghorn than he was about celebrating with his team mates. 

I have heard some great tales about Kennedy this season and he is a truly nice guy.

Bit of a comedian too http://markkennedysdiary.blogspot.com/


----------



## Biffo (May 13, 2010)

Hellova night. Unlucky Foxes. Well done Bluebirds. Let's all have a disco. See you at Wembley


----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

Just got back from the pub. That was a tremendous game. Both teams deserved to go through.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Mark Kennedy - what a nice guy.


He is. Proper sportsmanship.

(PS I've nicked a couple of pics for my blog - i hope that's OK)


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 13, 2010)

*sad news*

I have heard from numerous sources that someone at the back of the Canton Stand had a heart attack after Chopra scored the first goal.

Apparently he passed away shortly after.

Dont have anything concrete to back this up but too many people saw the medics in attendance to doubt something went on.

On the assumption that the worst is true, a truly sad story and my condolences go out to his family.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Mark Kennedy - what a nice guy.



yes, i was very impressed by that.

got to be Blackpool in the final though.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 13, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I have heard from numerous sources that someone at the back of the Canton Stand had a heart attack after Chopra scored the first goal.
> 
> Apparently he passed away shortly after.
> 
> ...



Yep this is true. I was standing quite close to him, he collapsed suddenlym and within minutes they had the de-fib going. Spoke to a steward friend at halftime and he said he'd died. It was pretty shocking to watch.


----------



## BlackArab (May 13, 2010)

Congrats Cardiff, good luck at Wembley


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 13, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Yep this is true. I was standing quite close to him, he collapsed suddenlym and within minutes they had the de-fib going. Spoke to a steward friend at halftime and he said he'd died. It was pretty shocking to watch.



Shit, sorry to hear that. RIP fella. At least Cardiff went on to win.


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2010)

Part of me worries that I'm going to die like this one day.

The heart attack bit doesn't bother me. Its the going before I'd found out if we went up or not.

At least it looked like we were going to Wembley when he went.

Sympathies to the family of course.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 13, 2010)

As an aside, for every Mark Kennedy there's a Chopra (attempted face stamp) and a Delaney (constantly asking the ref to book players).

In fact, there's a lot more.

Wankers, tsk.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> As an aside, for every Mark Kennedy there's a Chopra (attempted face stamp) and a Delaney (constantly asking the ref to book players).
> 
> In fact, there's a lot more.
> 
> Wankers, tsk.


Don't be a bad loser. 

Your bunch of foulers picked up twice as many yellow cards (_six_ in total!) so you've got zero prospect of securing the high moral ground here.


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2010)

editor said:


> Don't be a bad loser.
> 
> Your bunch of foulers picked up twice as many yellow cards (_six_ in total!) so you've got zero prospect of securing the high moral ground here.



There should have been a red or two in there too following second yellows that should have been presented but weren't.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 13, 2010)

editor said:


> Don't be a bad loser.
> 
> Your bunch of foulers picked up twice as many yellow cards (_six_ in total!) so you've got zero prospect of securing the high moral ground here.



I'm not being a bad loser, I've been good natured throughout, I just think that face stamp effort was pretty appalling.

There's a massive difference between feisty play that results in a yellow (Wellens being a good example - he's a terrier, but he's honest) and going out to hurt someone with a face stamp. 

Also a world of difference between feisty play and cynically trying to get other players punished.

I have to say, I'm a little surprised that you're not acknowledging this.


----------



## g force (May 13, 2010)

Chopra is a twat. And also shit.


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2010)

I haven't seen it on telly and it was on the other side of the pitch to me but...

I'm of the opinion that had Chopra deliberately attempted to stamp on his face then his face would have Chopra's stud marks on it today. He wouldn't have missed.

He doesn't miss from that range.

Feeny would have missed. yes but not Chopra


----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Also a world of difference between feisty play and cynically trying to get other players punished.
> 
> I have to say, I'm a little surprised that you're not acknowledging this.


Funny thing was I watched the game in the pub as the lone Cardiff fan surrounded by (well, there were three in total!) Leicester fans and none of them thought that Cardiff were 'wankers'. 

They tried a few things on, just like the Leicester players did, but in general the spirit of the game was fantastic, and the best team won through - as the stats clearly prove.

We had far more possession, far more strikes on goal and your lot committed loads more fouls.

Possession

    * Cardiff 56%
    * Leicester 44%

Attempts on target

    * Cardiff 11
    * Leicester 8

Attempts off target

    * Cardiff 9
    * Leicester 3

Corners

    * Cardiff 7
    * Leicester 7

Fouls

    * Cardiff 16
    * Leicester 23


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 13, 2010)

editor said:


> Funny thing was I watched the game in the pub as the lone Cardiff fan surrounded by (well, there were three in total!) Leicester fans and none of them thought that Cardiff were 'wankers'.
> 
> They tried a few things on, just like the Leicester players did, but in general the spirit of the game was fantastic, and the best team won through - as the stats clearly prove.
> 
> ...



A) I didn't say Cardiff were wankers, I said Chopra and Delaney were. You'll note I also applauded Kennedy. 

B) What's the game as a whole got to do with two elements of cynical behaviour?

C) Leicester were indeed feisty, and all but two of the yellows were deserved, but what's that got to do with the aforementioned cynical behaviour?

Cardiff were great, I applaud them, my comments were only relating to two things. Is it really that hard to grasp my point?


----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> A) I didn't say Cardiff were wankers, I said Chopra and Delaney were.


No you didn't. You said:



> As an aside, for every Mark Kennedy there's a Chopra (attempted face stamp) and a Delaney (constantly asking the ref to book players).
> 
> *In fact, there's a lot more.*
> 
> Wankers, tsk.


You were beaten in a great and very tight game, played in a superb spirit. Don't try and spoil it with sour grapes.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 13, 2010)

editor said:


> No you didn't. You said:
> 
> You were beaten in a great and very tight game, played in a superb spirit. Don't try and spoil it with sour grapes.



Read it again...

I said "For every Mark Kennedy there's a Chopra or Delaney. In fact, there's a lot more."

By which I meant "For every honest player, there are a lot more cynical players"

It wasn't Cardiff specific. Apologies if this was unclear.

And again, there really isn't any sour grapes on my part, you'll realise if you read back through my post-match comments.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

Just thinking aloud here: three visits to Wembley in three years, an FA Cup final, our highest league position in decades and possible promotion to the Premiership: is Jones not our best manager in living memory?


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2010)

Jones out!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 13, 2010)

Home at 0300 and in work for 0730, ouch

Most emotional, and ultimately best, night of my 34 years going to the match. My LCFC driver was magnanimous and proud that the foxes had put on a show

Leicester's 4th penno, bit surprised at your reaction on here, from my angle that was comfortably the best penalty I have ever seen 

Chops, I was near his "stamp" (I was in the Grandstand lower, just behing the LCFC bench). Haven't seen it on telly yet. It looked bad. But, to paraphrase somone ealrier on here, he could have booted his head off if he had wanted to. He is a twat, but deliberately missed. I'm not defending him, so don't flame me

Well played Leicester, I went both legs and feel lucky to have seen all of it

Wembley £98 a pop, fucking hell man 

See you there, and thanks City, I fucking love you you made me cry xxx


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Wembley £98 a pop, fucking hell man



£98 tickets have all gone.

8 of us just bought £64 ones. All that money and I'm still behind the goal. We should have bought sooner.

If only mate wasn't scared of the heights the bloody pain in the arse. We could have gone upper tier block 551 near the centre of the pitch.


~I suggest those who don't have tickets get online quick so that you don't end up paying more than i did for a worse placed seat.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 13, 2010)

confoirmation of the death in Westen Mail


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 13, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Home at 0300 and in work for 0730, ouch
> 
> Most emotional, and ultimately best, night of my 34 years going to the match. My LCFC driver was magnanimous and proud that the foxes had put on a show
> 
> ...



I had a shock when i saw that at top of page but £98 are dearest, i got the £36 seats


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2010)

Found my last playoff ticket recently. Middle tier. Most expensive option possible. Millennium stadium. £42.

Most expensive option Wembley £98. Even taking into account 7 years of inflation i still think they are taking the piss.


----------



## Utopia (May 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Mark Kennedy - what a nice guy.



I missed the game....what did he do then?

Congrats Cardiff......i'd love to see a Welsh team in the Prem!!!


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2010)

Utopia said:


> I missed the game....what did he do then?
> 
> Congrats Cardiff......i'd love to see a Welsh team in the Prem!!!



Didn't celebrate with the team, but instead went and consoled the Leicester player who had just missed his pen to lose the game.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 13, 2010)

editor said:


> Just thinking aloud here: three visits to Wembley in three years, an FA Cup final, our highest league position in decades and possible promotion to the Premiership: is Jones not our best manager in living memory?




Yes is the answer to this!


----------



## poisondwarf (May 13, 2010)

Does anyone know how many tickets are likely to go on sale to people who are on the database but not a season ticket holder? I am still on the database from when I had a season ticket and was just wondering what my chances of getting 2 tickets were on a scale of slim to none!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 13, 2010)

I would imagine (out of 37,000) around 7000 to away members and stadium card holders (not sure which of these you are)

I would say you have a good chance. Make sure you suss when the different categories go on sale - I think (but am not sure) that aways and stadium card holders is Monday

Good luck it is going to be beautiful


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 13, 2010)

ps after those categories there will then be general sale - but if you are not a stad card holder you will be at the back of the queue in a free for all

Dread, you sorted/going? Let me know


----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

1927 said:


> Didn't celebrate with the team, but instead went and consoled the Leicester player who had just missed his pen to lose the game.


Who was it that helped the Leicester player with cramp? A City player did that at Palace too - it's very sporting.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 13, 2010)

Chopra. Miund you it was just after he nearly booted his head off (see posts, passim) so I think he was trying to blag the ref a bit


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 13, 2010)

1927 said:


> Didn't celebrate with the team, but instead went and consoled the Leicester player who had just missed his pen to lose the game.



Not only that, but after the game he looked more sad that Leicester had gone out than that he'd gone through - it was all he talked about.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 13, 2010)

Mike have you a plan to get a ticket?

Can we have a Bluebird Jones special edition?! Man can you stick some of that on here, I have a full collection at home but it would look wicked on here. 70s Man would freak out at the Premier League

Fuck we have been going down there a long time, innit


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2010)

it is on here mate
http://www.urban75.org/comics/bjones1.html


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2010)




----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Mike have you a plan to get a ticket?
> 
> Can we have a Bluebird Jones special edition?! Man can you stick some of that on here, I have a full collection at home but it would look wicked on here. 70s Man would freak out at the Premier League
> 
> Fuck we have been going down there a long time, innit


I'd_ love_ to do another Bluebird Jones but the truth is that the comic was driven by despair, disappointment and the need to escape the reality of Cardiff's dire performances with powerful drugs.

Now that we're riding high, I fear I'd end aligning a bit too much with 70s Man, lamenting the demise of terraces and moaning about modern football.

Mind you. I've got a few half finished strips that may see the light of day - my '70s Man Goes Social Networking' strip  has real possibilities


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2010)

Got my tickets!! I can now relax and enjoy the build up.


----------



## strung out (May 13, 2010)

urgh, your new kit is a bit dodgy isn't it?


----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

strung_out said:


> urgh, your new kit is a bit dodgy isn't it?


Those collars are seriously, ugh.

*edited for harmony


----------



## strung out (May 13, 2010)

the curse of the silly collars strikes again. having said that, our kit for next season hasn't even been released. oh, and lennie lawrence has been sacked/left


----------



## strung out (May 13, 2010)

editor said:


> Tsk. Such jealousy.



not jealous of _that_ kit. congratulations on reaching the play off final though


----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

strung_out said:


> not jealous of _that_ kit. congratulations on reaching the play off final though


Why thank you.  I usually fear the new strip as it's almost always hideous.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 13, 2010)

editor said:


> driven by despair, disappointment and the need to escape the reality of Cardiff's dire performances with powerful drugs.



That sums up most of last night, to be fair! 

Then it all turned out nice


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 13, 2010)

editor said:


> Why thank you.  I usually fear the new strip as it's almost always hideous.



Replicas are also always over priced ... unless you do what i do, wait till end of season and pick one up for a tenner (which i did last night)

EDIT
and city will be wearing blue at wembley


----------



## strung out (May 13, 2010)

because orange and blue really clash... that's just bizarre


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 13, 2010)

Tangerine (as they are proud of correcting)

I got the last Large home top last night for a ten spot, tidy

Nice flags on the seats by the way, at last a classy job, my nippers were well happy with them (not as happy as I was, ha)


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 13, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Tangerine (as they are proud of correcting)
> 
> I got the last Large home top last night for a ten spot, tidy
> 
> Nice flags on the seats by the way, at last a classy job, my nippers were well happy with them (not as happy as I was, ha)



I noticed billy the badge's crew were selling 'cardiff city play off final wembley 22nd 2010' flags after the game. Bit of a gamble getting them made in advance but they were flying out last night.


----------



## bromley (May 13, 2010)




----------



## spacemonkey (May 13, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I would imagine (out of 37,000) around 7000 to away members and stadium card holders (not sure which of these you are)
> 
> I would say you have a good chance. Make sure you suss when the different categories go on sale - I think (but am not sure) that aways and stadium card holders is Monday
> 
> Good luck it is going to be beautiful



Only 7,000 to away members *gulp*.

Should I take monday off work and go down there, or best to try online?


----------



## editor (May 13, 2010)

Ticket *sorted*.

Oh yes!  

I've got a rock and roll Offline club the night before too to get me in the mood!


----------



## spacemonkey (May 13, 2010)

Any advice for tickets monday? Need to know whether to book the day off work!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 13, 2010)

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2050950,00.html

Spacester I hope that links works and helps you, you will need to suss the routine for Monday mate

My 7000 logic is based on: we have 37,000 tickets. We have 16,000 ST holders this season and 14,000 so far for next. Leaves 7 for away members and Stadium Card holders (I think, from memory we have c1000 away members who are not ST or Ambos). After they are all satisfied, any remaining ones go on General next Weds to random freaks.

So there's the maths. It was easier when we used to play Rochdale and Bury 

Good luck bro, you should be fine, is the bottom line but you need to time it right. To me it reads like you don't need the day off (if you can sneak phone calls or web at work, to be fair I don't know what your job is, if you do open heart surgery you may need a break, like)


----------



## badlands (May 13, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Any advice for tickets monday? Need to know whether to book the day off work!




whats happening Monday?


----------



## phildwyer (May 14, 2010)

editor said:


> Just thinking aloud here: three visits to Wembley in three years, an FA Cup final, our highest league position in decades and possible promotion to the Premiership: is Jones not our best manager in living memory?



Yep.

He's an admirable bloke in many ways.  The child abuse accusations would have destroyed a lot of people.  Determined he is.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 14, 2010)

badlands said:


> whats happening Monday?



tickets on sale to away members and stadium card holders


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2010)

editor said:


> Ticket *sorted*.
> 
> Oh yes!
> 
> I've got *a rock and roll Offline club the night before* too to get me in the mood!



Featuring actual cheap beer!


----------



## rapattaque (May 14, 2010)

What's the protocol if, in a major oversight of your team's capabilities, you've booked the weekend of the play-offs away with your girlfriend in Edinburgh. Your girlfriend is running the marathon there on the Sunday and you are supporting her and having a romantic weekend with her?

'A friend' was wondering!


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> What's the protocol if, in a major oversight of your team's capabilities, you've booked the weekend of the play-offs away with your girlfriend in Edinburgh. Your girlfriend is running the marathon there on the Sunday and you are supporting her and having a romantic weekend with her?
> 
> 'A friend' was wondering!




you watch it on the telly.  Sorry.

If it's any help I spent the afternoon of our first playoff final at a wedding in middlesbrough, getting text updates from a mate.

And we lost.

But I did get a special mention in the groom's speech.


----------



## badlands (May 14, 2010)

for all you who don't know,

I won both urban fantasy football leagues.

I did the double!

Bluebirds!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (May 14, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2050950,00.html
> 
> Spacester I hope that links works and helps you, you will need to suss the routine for Monday mate
> 
> ...



More like 2500 I reckon.

Players are sponsors to take care of and Premier seat holders(3 each), will take care of 4000 plus.


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> What's the protocol if, in a major oversight of your team's capabilities, you've booked the weekend of the play-offs away with your girlfriend in Edinburgh. Your girlfriend is running the marathon there on the Sunday and you are supporting her and having a romantic weekend with her?
> 
> 'A friend' was wondering!



Sorry to say your friend does not deserve to go to Wembley for not having faith in his team. 

The 22nd of May has been in all my electronic calendars for most of the season. I'd looked up the dates on the web last October. And the fa cup final date too. They let ne down there but all is forgiven. 

If your girlfriend really loved you though, she'll have bought you a ticket as a surprise and said she understands.


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> What's the protocol if, in a major oversight of your team's capabilities, you've booked the weekend of the play-offs away with your girlfriend in Edinburgh. Your girlfriend is running the marathon there on the Sunday and you are supporting her and having a romantic weekend with her?
> 
> 'A friend' was wondering!



Do you want me to talk to her for you?


----------



## 1927 (May 14, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Sorry to say your friend does not deserve to go to Wembley for not having faith in his team.
> 
> The 22nd of May has been in all my electronic calendars for most of the season. I'd looked up the dates on the web last October. And the fa cup final date too. They let ne down there but all is forgiven.
> 
> If your girlfriend really loved you though, she'll have bought you a ticket as a surprise and said she understands.



Exactly.

I booked my holidays to coincide with PO dates.

Flew out day after last home game and got back last friday in time for first leg. 

My dilemma is that Mrs 27 has just rung to ask if she can come to Wembley with me. As much as I love her I don't think she should have a ticket that a more deserving fan should have. I have already told her that my car is full and she'll have to go on the bus if she does come.


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2010)

you'd only leave her in the car when you got there anyway!


----------



## 1927 (May 14, 2010)

ddraig said:


> you'd only leave her in the car when you got there anyway!



Will I ever live that down?


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> Will I ever live that down?


 
Never ever ever.

This is me just remembering it even now a couple of years later ----->


----------



## rapattaque (May 14, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Sorry to say your friend does not deserve to go to Wembley for not having faith in his team.
> 
> The 22nd of May has been in all my electronic calendars for most of the season. I'd looked up the dates on the web last October. And the fa cup final date too. They let ne down there but all is forgiven.
> 
> If your girlfriend really loved you though, she'll have bought you a ticket as a surprise and said she understands.



My girlfriend??? I said it was 'a friend'!



Onket said:


> Do you want me to talk to her for you?



No!



1927 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I booked my holidays to coincide with PO dates.
> 
> Flew out day after last home game and got back last friday in time for first leg.



A better man than me, shit, erm, i mean my friend.


----------



## strung out (May 14, 2010)

get some mates in balaclavas to bundle you into the back of a van and kidnap you for the weekend


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2010)

possibly a big screen in Roald Dahl Basin down bay...


----------



## bigbry (May 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> because orange and blue really clash... that's just bizarre



My thoughts exactly when I read this - they won't let Blackpool play in *orange* against Cardiff's *blue* but they let Leicester play in *black* with a big blue 'sash' on it.  IMO black is nearer to blue on the colour spectrum than orange.  

Can anyone on U75 explain thsi 'logic' ?


----------



## g force (May 14, 2010)

If it involves the FA there is no such thing as 'logic'


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2010)

bigbry said:


> My thoughts exactly when I read this - they won't let Blackpool play in *orange* against Cardiff's *blue* but they let Leicester play in *black* with a big blue 'sash' on it. IMO black is nearer to blue on the colour spectrum than orange.
> 
> Can anyone on U75 explain thsi 'logic' ?


 
The black v the Blue was quite distinctively different when viewed at the stadium. 

However I can imagine that it wasn't quite as distinctive on TV.


----------



## strung out (May 14, 2010)

thought some of you lot might enjoy this


----------



## badlands (May 14, 2010)

the rumour might be coming true

http://www.tribalfootball.com/cardiff-make-sensational-move-man-city-attacker-bellamy-838831?

he's coming home


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2010)

If only Gareth Bale had kept the faith and hung on before re-signing with Spurs.

I was looking forward to watching Giggs, Bellamy, Bale and Ramsey playing together for Cardiff next season.


----------



## strung out (May 14, 2010)

more chance of hartson


----------



## spacemonkey (May 14, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2050950,00.html
> 
> Spacester I hope that links works and helps you, you will need to suss the routine for Monday mate
> 
> ...



Only a thousand away members? Surely there are thousands more stadium card holders. 

I couldn't get the day off, so i'll be manning the web and phone from work, whilst my mate goes down to que. I am _not_ missing this game.


----------



## tangerinedream (May 14, 2010)

bigbry said:


> My thoughts exactly when I read this - they won't let Blackpool play in *orange* against Cardiff's *blue* but they let Leicester play in *black* with a big blue 'sash' on it.  IMO black is nearer to blue on the colour spectrum than orange.
> 
> Can anyone on U75 explain thsi 'logic' ?



It's NOT ORANGE.


----------



## 1927 (May 14, 2010)

Has anyone else seen this . Some kid in Oklahoma is nuts about the Bluebirds and posts on Youtube after games. The kid's enthusiasm is not to be faulted. They should fly him over for the final!


----------



## RaverDrew (May 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> thought some of you lot might enjoy this




Love it !!! PMSL


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 14, 2010)

Tangerine Dream: I did _try_ to correct them, bro, it sure ain't orange


----------



## pauld (May 15, 2010)

*urban75 cardiff-leicester match report and pics*

I know it's late!

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-leicester-po-0910.html


----------



## phildwyer (May 15, 2010)

pauld said:


> I know it's late!
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-leicester-po-0910.html



"a creeping dread worming through the crowd"  arf arf.

Great report as usual.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic report and _the_ authoritative match report, no question.

Great work, Paul!


----------



## bigbry (May 15, 2010)

Gromit said:


> The black v the Blue was quite distinctively different when viewed at the stadium.
> 
> However I can imagine that it wasn't quite as distinctive on TV.



I didn't have a problem on TV with the black and the blue.  My real astonishment was that orange-shirted Blackpool had to change strips.

I still can't understand why.


----------



## bigbry (May 15, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Tangerine Dream: I did _try_ to correct them, bro, it sure ain't orange



Look - Birmingham City play in blue, so do Manchester City but they're different shades of the colour.

Blackpool play in orange shirts - the  name of the shade may be tangerine but it's still orange.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 15, 2010)

I know what you mean but in this context youre wrong, it is tangerine, it is just a football fact, like Wolves in old gold


----------



## pauld (May 16, 2010)

pauld said:


> I know it's late!
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-leicester-po-0910.html




Updated with word cloud:

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-leicester-po-0910.html


----------



## tangerinedream (May 16, 2010)

bigbry said:


> Look - Birmingham City play in blue, so do Manchester City but they're different shades of the colour.
> 
> Blackpool play in orange shirts - the  name of the shade may be tangerine but it's still orange.



no, its not.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 16, 2010)

TD, I am trying for ya here 

Wembley will look lovely with the colour contrast, unlike the last 3 FA Cup Finals. Your 3 blocks of tangerine should show up nice 

You going? It's fucking mental, when you think about it. Bloomfield Road, love it there, proper football ground, innit


----------



## badlands (May 16, 2010)

Bellers, Giggsy, Koumas, Danny G, Roger J, Cameron J, Earnie, Gareth Bale, James Collins, Jack Collison


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I know what you mean but in this context youre wrong, it is tangerine, it is just a football fact, like Wolves in old gold



I thought it was only women who did this. 

It's not blue its 'eggshell' 
It's not yellow its 'goldenrod'

Whilst most of us men are just  erm it looks blue to me.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 17, 2010)

In football, Blackpool play in tangerine, it's just a fact, I'm not a woman though


----------



## spacemonkey (May 18, 2010)

I have a ticket!! 

I also forgot I put a scorecast on Chopra to score first + any unquoted score, on betfair. Which apparently includes 2-3. The winnings paid for my ticket and coach and spending money.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 18, 2010)

seating plan for wombley


----------



## badlands (May 18, 2010)

its only Tuesday


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 19, 2010)

If City seal the deal this weekend, you'd have to have Whittingham in your Fantasy Football team next season, right?

Anyone else you'd put in?


----------



## Gromit (May 19, 2010)

£90mil to the club. 
£400 back to many of the fans. 

Cardiff being represented in one of the greatest leagues in the world watched by people from around the world. 

Being able to visit the grounds of premier clubs to watch city (that might dent the £400 considerably judging by home much some of them charge their home fans).

So much resting on this that I'm shitting bricks.


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> I have a ticket!!
> 
> I also forgot I put a scorecast on Chopra to score first + any unquoted score, on betfair. Which apparently includes 2-3. The winnings paid for my ticket and coach and spending money.



nice one, what a touch!


----------



## editor (May 19, 2010)

We're 90 minutes from the fucking Premier! We could be playing (and probably getting stuffed by) the likes of Man Utd, Liverpool, Arsenal and Chelsea every week.

My nerves!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 19, 2010)

M4 closed on saturday


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2010)

editor said:


> We're 90 minutes from the fucking Premier! We could be playing (and probably getting stuffed by) the likes of Man Utd, Liverpool, Arsenal and Chelsea every week.
> 
> My nerves!



don't forget blackburn, bolton, wigan, sunderland, west brom, birmingham and stoke.

It's all glamour.


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2010)

Big screen in Bay now offishal
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/southeastwales/hi/people_and_places/newsid_8692000/8692589.stm



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Football fans will be able to watch Cardiff City's Championship play off-final at Wembley on a big screen in Cardiff Bay.
> 
> Seven thousand people will be allowed into Roald Dahl Plass on Saturday to see if the Bluebirds beat Blackpool to clinch promotion to the Premier League.
> 
> ...


good pr pics if we win


----------



## gokarnalad (May 19, 2010)

MASSIVE day for you saturday.
Loose and your fucked.Risdales biggest gamble so far.Enjoy the day!


----------



## editor (May 19, 2010)

tommers said:


> don't forget blackburn, bolton, wigan, sunderland, west brom, birmingham and stoke.


Positively exotic compared to Doncaster, Swansea, Barnsley, Scunthorpe and Norwich.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 19, 2010)

editor said:


> Positively exotic compared to Doncaster, Swansea, Barnsley, Scunthorpe and Norwich.



not quite new grounds to visit though


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 19, 2010)

Dread to be fair me and you had one of the best days of our lives in Scunny in '93, no?

And Norwich, lovely pubs and a well weird song, I like it there

I don't miss Mansfield (except for its proximity to Nottingham)

I am so excited  I feel sick

My 5 year old asked me today (Weds), "daddy, how many more sleeps til Cardiff play at Wembley?"

"None, babe, no more sleeps" I said, which confused her a bit, poor dab


----------



## badlands (May 20, 2010)

two sleeps

well,

if you can actually sleep that is


----------



## Gromit (May 20, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Dread to be fair me and you had one of the best days of our lives in Scunny in '93, no?
> 
> And Norwich, lovely pubs and a well weird song, I like it there
> 
> ...



Norwich was full to the brim with gorgeous women the year I went. I might go again with no football to watch.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2010)

After a ticket fiasco that would take to long to explain, I can now enjoy the build up. All mates sorted, me and Mrs 27 sorted (thanks to Steve Borley-tickets on half way!!!!) and Clint Iguana and his daughter sorted. I can now relax and  find myself with a spare pair, now I have to try and dispose of them tomorrow as I dont want to hav eto worry about them on saturday!

C'mon Bluebirds lets do it.

How does Ed feel, as I have had a couple of conversations with him over the years when we have both agreed that the lower leagues are better and we didnt want the crap that the EPL brings, but when ya at Wembley and its there for the taking its very hard to say no to it!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 20, 2010)

1927 said:


> After a ticket fiasco that would take to long to explain, I can now enjoy the build up. All mates sorted, me and Mrs 27 sorted (thanks to Steve Borley-tickets on half way!!!!) and Clint Iguana and his daughter sorted. I can now relax and  find myself with a spare pair, now I have to try and dispose of them tomorrow as I dont want to hav eto worry about them on saturday!
> 
> C'mon Bluebirds lets do it.
> 
> How does Ed feel, as I have had a couple of conversations with him over the years when we have both agreed that the lower leagues are better and we didnt want the crap that the EPL brings, but when ya at Wembley and its there for the taking its very hard to say no to it!!



and daughter is jumping up and down after spending a week thinking daddy was going without her


----------



## badlands (May 20, 2010)

Take your sun cream boys

27 celcius in Londinium Saturday


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 20, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> M4 closed on saturday




or maybe not


----------



## phildwyer (May 20, 2010)

gokarnalad said:


> MASSIVE day for you saturday.
> Loose and your fucked.Risdales biggest gamble so far.Enjoy the day!



One roll of the dice, blow on them hard and shake them good...


----------



## badlands (May 20, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> or maybe not



the usual crash or two will close it anyway

highway to hell


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 21, 2010)

bbc wales tonight innit .... http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/wales/8298938.stm



> Sport Wales returns with a special programme to preview Saturday's Championship play-off final between Cardiff City and Blackpool on BBC TWO Wales this Friday at 2100 BST.
> 
> We will be at Wembley to bring you all the build-up to arguably the biggest match in the Bluebirds' history.


----------



## 1927 (May 21, 2010)

I'm getting bloody nervous/excited now, but nervousness is currently winning out!


----------



## badlands (May 21, 2010)

cracking video of our season so far


----------



## 1927 (May 21, 2010)

badlands said:


> cracking video of our season so far



Had just copied that link to post. I watched it and cried, awesome awesome video.

What are we waiting for?


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 21, 2010)

badlands said:


> cracking video of our season so far



Leave it out for fuck sake... been keeping it together till now, that has got me going now

what the hell the classic....


----------



## badlands (May 21, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Leave it out for fuck sake... been keeping it together till now, that has got me going now
> 
> what the hell the classic....




I'm holding the Jonathon Owen one back till tonight


----------



## Gromit (May 21, 2010)

1927 said:


> I'm getting bloody nervous/excited now, but nervousness is currently winning out!


 
My nerves are becoming too much to bear. Not helped by everyone in work wanting to talk to me about it and asking if I'm nervous.

Sometimes its hard being known as the hardcore Cardiff fan as you are the one all the wellwishers want to talk to. I really do need to try and stop thinking about it just for a little bit.


----------



## bromley (May 21, 2010)

If you beat Blackpool we get an extra £200k for Mark Husdon!


----------



## badlands (May 21, 2010)

I was with 1927 in the pub earlier and we talked about how weird we are feeling,

before I left we hugged like we were in the first world war, preparing to go over the top.

Let the bullets fall where they may.

There is really nothing left to say


----------



## tarannau (May 21, 2010)

Whilst I can entirely sympathise with the tension of watching the mighty Bluebirds in a game of such monumental stakes, I think the WW1 references are perhaps a step too far. Fighting over the trenches of Wembley for the cause of an overpriced burger and a commemorative programme doesn't quite have the same ring as the Somme.

Good luck though lads. Fingers crossed from here - will go and gee up the old man tomorrow for the big game.


----------



## phildwyer (May 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Whilst I can entirely sympathise with the tension of watching the mighty Bluebirds in a game of such monumental stakes, I think the WW1 references are perhaps a step too far. Fighting over the trenches of Wembley for the cause of an overpriced burger and a commemorative programme doesn't quite have the same ring as the Somme.



What are you talking about you nutter?

I'd sell my sister to Ernesto Lynch for a victory tomorrow.

No sleep _chez Dwyer ce soir._

See y'all tomorrow: in heaven or hell.


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2010)

BBC2 Wales noW! build up


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 21, 2010)

Sorry I don't know re the etiquette of posting a link from Mike Morris's board onto here, but Mark Kennedy's Diary instalment today is funny as fuck. I'm buying  the author a pint tomorrow, fair play

http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...rt=0&rid=0&S=1442d32b299719afb6d29ff89f67e0af


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 21, 2010)

Boys I am so nervous

And I can't even have a beer as I have to drive to Stansted for midnight tonight to pick up my blessed mother who is flying in from Porto, for the game

Duw I just want a beer, I am so wired!


----------



## Biffo (May 21, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Boys I am so nervous
> 
> And I can't even have a beer as I have to drive to Stansted for midnight tonight to pick up *my blessed mother who is flying in from Porto, for the game*
> 
> Duw I just want a beer, I am so wired!



That's brilliant. It should be a home from home weather-wise.

Fingers crossed for a cracking day for everyone. We are hitting the road at 8.45am. See you on the M4.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 21, 2010)

Have tried my hardest putting it to the back of my mind this last week, nerves are terrible. Was welling up listening to Hey Jude just then. Have a good day all, we're going to do it!


----------



## badlands (May 21, 2010)

ddraig said:


> BBC2 Wales noW! build up



twas a pile of shit.

so disappointing.


----------



## StanSmith (May 21, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Sorry I don't know re the etiquette of posting a link from Mike Morris's board onto here, but Mark Kennedy's Diary instalment today is funny as fuck. I'm buying  the author a pint tomorrow, fair play
> 
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...rt=0&rid=0&S=1442d32b299719afb6d29ff89f67e0af




Thats mad but Old Mark has been to these finals before and done the business....but we will just have to see if he does it again tomorrow.

To any of you that are going to Wembley (or just living in hell for 90mins infront of the box) have a great day!!!


Good luck!


----------



## 1927 (May 21, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Sorry I don't know re the etiquette of posting a link from Mike Morris's board onto here, but Mark Kennedy's Diary instalment today is funny as fuck. I'm buying  the author a pint tomorrow, fair play
> 
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...rt=0&rid=0&S=1442d32b299719afb6d29ff89f67e0af



Who writes it Placid?


----------



## badlands (May 21, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> What are you talking about you nutter?
> 
> I'd sell my sister to Ernesto Lynch for a victory tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 21, 2010)

*So what be your plans then?*

On a 'not dry' bus at 7am. We then got a pub just outside London sorted, they are putting up a can bar in the beer garden for us so we don't have to queue and they are bringing in extra chefs to provide lunch at five quid ahead.

it is the same pub that we always go to when we play wembley 

then heading into wembley a couple of hours before game to hang around wishing wembley was not such a shit hole with no pubs - and perhaps drink a few cans.

what be your plans?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 21, 2010)

1927, it is the same guy who did the 2008 FA Cup Run in lego, also one of the best things ever

I think he likes his anonymity

He has very dry, very good, sense of humour. Do you know Thames Valley Bluebird?


----------



## 1927 (May 21, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> 1927, it is the same guy who did the 2008 FA Cup Run in lego, also one of the best things ever
> 
> I think he likes his anonymity
> 
> He has very dry, very good, sense of humour. Do you know Thames Valley Bluebird?



Don't know him personally, but know of him.


----------



## 1927 (May 21, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> On a 'not dry' bus at 7am. We then got a pub just outside London sorted, they are putting up a can bar in the beer garden for us so we don't have to queue and they are bringing in extra chefs to provide lunch at five quid ahead.
> 
> it is the same pub that we always go to when we play wembley
> 
> ...



Mate by the time you get to London you wont be able to stand, having ya daughter on ya lap the whole way. Hope someone videos the point at which you try to stand and you fall over cos there's no blood in ya legs!!


----------



## badlands (May 21, 2010)

1 more sleep.

See ya beautiful people.

Its gonna be a lovely day.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 22, 2010)

Drunken bravado


----------



## editor (May 22, 2010)

Come on Cardiff!!!!


----------



## Spion (May 22, 2010)

Is it on terrestrial telly? The town's gone tangerine mad up here


----------



## ddraig (May 22, 2010)

sky 1


> Venue: Wembley Stadium Date: Saturday, 22 May Kick-off: 1500 BST
> Coverage: BBC Sport website, BBC Radio 5 live, BBC local radio & highlights on The Football League Show. Live on Sky Sports 1



4.5hrs come on Cardiff!

safe journeys all travellers


----------



## editor (May 22, 2010)

I didn't get in till 430am after Offline and I've hardly slept because I'm so excited!

COME ON CARDIFF!


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2010)

In a pub in Kingsbury chatting to some SATSUMAS. 

Didn't get much sleep last night at all. 

Caught a train yesterday from Kew bridge which was the 19:27 train. The omens are good.


----------



## badlands (May 22, 2010)

didn't deserve it

bothroyd going off killed us

well done blackpool


----------



## phildwyer (May 22, 2010)

Gromit said:


> The omens are good.



Nice one Gromit.

Who do you fancy for the Champions League?  I think the bookies are still open.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 23, 2010)

1927 said:


> Mate by the time you get to London you wont be able to stand, having ya daughter on ya lap the whole way. Hope someone videos the point at which you try to stand and you fall over cos there's no blood in ya legs!!



it was not a problem, loads of people staning up wandering about and 'socialising', so there were always seats around if required.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 23, 2010)

Bad luck lads. Felt sorry for Dave Jones.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 23, 2010)

It is  depressing being a Cardiff City supporter sometimes but lets hope we can regroup and get automatic promotion next year.


----------



## Gromit (May 23, 2010)

Shit happens. 

Footy in the championship is fun to watch anyways. Just hope the club doesn't implode over the summer.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2010)

In the grand scheme of things we haven't a lot to complain about: from the bottom tier to Premiership contenders in a decade, three trips to Wembley in as many years, a big new stadium and massively increased crowds.


----------



## aylee (May 24, 2010)

That was a fantastic match for the neutral .... both sides going at it throughout like teams who were determined to win rather than avoid losing.  Cardiff were unlucky.  Also feel sorry for Dave Jones .... a good man and a good manager who was treated like a piece of shit by Southampton.  I hope he gets Cardiff into the Prem soon ....


----------



## g force (May 24, 2010)

I'm afraid he's a bit of a choker....certainly was with Wolves when he was handed plenty of cash. He's a great guy though and I agree the way Southampton treated him was utterly despicable. If he hangs around next year you should easily make the play offs again maybe automatic as the three sides coming down, aside from Hull are in pretty bad shape.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

Let's have your end of season summaries!

I reckon we've had a fucking fantastic season. New stadium, massively increased crowds, some great games, some decent attacking football and only missing out on promotion my a hair's breadth.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 24, 2010)

editor said:


> Let's have your end of season summaries!
> 
> I reckon we've had a fucking fantastic season. New stadium, massively increased crowds, some great games, some decent attacking football and only missing out on promotion my a hair's breadth.



Personal highlights, in no particular order……. 

Beating the Jacks, six nil thrashing of Bristol city, sticking six on Derby, scoring six twice in one season! Trip to Chelski, trip to Aston Villa, fancy dress away to Derby, trip to Wembley (again), daughter going to first away games, turning Plymouth away into a week in Devon, the tension of the home leg of the play off semi final, the relief of being able to stand up in where my season ticket is in the new stadium, goals coming from everywhere, women with barrels of Strongbow on their back so you don’t have to queue at bar.


----------



## Biffo (May 24, 2010)

From games I went to....

Ups:-
Beating Bristol City 3-0 with some lovely football; sticking six on Derby; taking my boys down a couple of times; the semi-final home leg and the trip to Wembley. 


Downs:-
Last minute equaliser to Forest; not really turning up at Wembley when it mattered most.

11 games - 5 wins - 4 draws - 2 defeats. Shit loads of goals and damn fine entertainment most of the time. Looking forward to next season.


----------



## badlands (May 25, 2010)

If Ledley goes to Rangers we get no compo, although I suppose we can't complain seeing as though we have exploited that avenue, the other way, often enough.


----------

